# SHOULDER LENGTH 2011 CHALLENGE!



## Imani (Nov 23, 2010)

I usually don't start threads, let alone challenges, lol. but since no one else stepped up, and I was getting anxious, here goes! 

Simply answer the questions below (and any other info you want to share) and post a starting picture. You can post a pic now, or if you are hiding your hair, u can just come back and use the EDIT button to add it later. I'll go first!

What is your current length? 
*Layered neck length. *

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*April 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Transitioning. I only have about 1.5 inches of relaxed hair left. *

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*Minimal heat/low manipulation. I wear my hair in braids/twists under a half wig. I only plan to straighten my hair about 3 times in 2011. I take a multivitamin and biotin daily. I also try to exercise and drink lots of water. I use a sulfur based serum on my scalp in the section of my hair that is thin/grows slow.*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*APL *






Challengers: 
*Imani*  April graduate
*Sianna*:bouncegre June graduate
cadi
lovely locks
*Rossy2010* :superbanana:  June graduate
PittiPat
*Phaer*  August grad
*Evallusion*  June graduate
*makeupgirl*:bouncegre April graduate
*miss stress*  August grad
tapioca_pudding
pookaloo83
Simply_Elle
Nik Nak
iri9109
*falloneue * March graduate
LoveisYou
*chellypie810* June graduate
*LuvlyRain3*  September graduate
*faithVA*  May graduate
*TLC1020* August graduate
*gottabme247 * March graduate
asakeba
*Ravengirl*  April graduate
nkb115
loveurself84
*ZeeontheGrow* June graduate
*Chiquitita*April graduate
destine2grow
*Dyaspora*  July graduate
ksly4ever
*itjusthair88*  September graduate
*LilMissSunshine5* November graduate
LHDC24
Glitter
BreeNique
BERlin
blaque syren
PositivelyRadiant
DRL100281
MochaMooch
onemoretry
Nicolesanjuan
CocoT
Idorceus
*AvaSpeaks*  April graduate
luvovcandy
Candida1121
ChocolatePanther
Amazhaan
Klearli
*Guyaneek*  April graduate
*carnivalapple*  June graduate
nimmy
yardgirl
tngirl22
wish4length
*Ebsalita* ** March graduate
fungirl08
Anastaja11
sarathu
growinghealthyhair
*Retro* ** May graduate
Nobreakage
*NikkiQ*   June graduate
Sesi
nik83
itismehmmkay
apple_natural
Used2Bbald
morehairplease
TracieBLovely
Goddessmaker
PeJae
*newnyer*  July graduate
*PaigeJessica* July graduate
*Charla*  October graduate
*iamtan*  June graduate
Tchanelle
Freespirit02
VintageGlam
Belle_de_Paris
Fyne
gvin89
labelleroxcii
*Missjae09* :bouncegre June graduate
jaded_fairie
charmtreese


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Way to step it up...I'm sure the other ladies were just waiting...Happy Hair Growing!!!!


----------



## Sianna (Nov 23, 2010)

*Smacks forehead* I don't know why I didn't think to do this!!! I'm in the SL challenge for 2010, but I don't think I'll have quite enough length to claim it before the end of the year. 

*What is your current length?* 
NL with natural layers.

*What is your goal date to make SL? *
I'm hoping to make it by January, March at the latest! 

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
All natural baby!! 


*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
Keeping it up so it's not brushing against anything. I don't really do PS like I should, but my hair seems to be doing fine anyway. I'll just be sure to keep it moisturized and wrapped at night.

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Currently it's APL, but if my hair wants to grow beyond that I won't object.  

There's a picture of my flat ironed hair in my siggy!


----------



## cadi (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, count me in im new to this forum and would like to join this thread to force my self to take good care of my hair am looking for full blunt shoulder length in 2011
What is your current length? 
*Layered clb length (only one layer the rest are way behined). *
*ranging from 4.5 to 8.5 inch*What is your goal date to make SL? 
*April 2011*
Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*natural.* 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Minimal heat/low manipulation. I wear my hair in wet buns (tried cornrows didn't like em). *I only plan to straighten my if my wedding plans went as planned. I take biotin daily. I exercise 3xweek. I use henna, DC weekly, cowash, rose merry and horstail rinse, and wash with herbal powder.*
Whats your long term length goal? 
*APL blunt*


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 23, 2010)

What is your current length? 
*Neck length*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*June 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*I'm natural*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*I am going to co-wash* *everyday (i exercise daily) and just keep wearing my wash and go's till I can master the kinky twist. I don't trust other people with my hair so I'm learning...slowly. So for now I am going to moisturize like crzy since I am not PSing for a while. *

Whats your long term length goal? 
*I would love to have my hair mid back length.*


And here are som pictures. The puff is from two days ago, and the one with my hait flat ironed (as you can tell I'm not good at flat ironing) was done about two three months ago.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pls count me in. I have been waiting for this challenge like forever 

What is your current length? 
*Neck length. *

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*April 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Relax* ed
How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*PSing with french braids, Im stretching my relaxer btn 12-14 weeks. I will be using MSM, biotin and sulfur as from january 2011*
Whats your long term length goal? 
*Waist length (if i can)*


----------



## PittiPat (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like to join.  I just BC after 14 months of growing out my texlaxed hair, so this is the challenge for me!

What is your current length? 
*About 3" all over(except around my perimeter, since I have alopecia ).*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*October 24, 2011.  One year after BC (I'm a very slowwwwwww grower).*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Natural, one month tomorrow *cabbage patch dance**

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*My protective style is wearing wigs, but I may try braids very soon. No heat.   Since my BC, I've been moisturizing with water midweek and using my variation of Kimmaytube's conditioner along with my s-curl activator.  Regular protrein treatments.   Multivitamin.*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*APL will work for me! :crossfingers:*


----------



## Phaer (Nov 23, 2010)

I am definately in, and was waiting for the 2011 challenges to post.

What is your current length? 
neck length, a bit uneven, I will try to correct that as my hair grows.

What is your goal date to make SL? 
August 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Natural, BC 11/06/10 after 6 months transitioning 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
I will grow my hair with kinky twist, and rest in between by using wigs. I will finger comb as much as possible, CON wash weekly, shampoo and Steam monthly. No heat at all this year.

I am taking MSM, Biotin, B complex, L-Cystine and Vitamin C daily, some days I will skip those and take Vitamin A,  Barlean's Total Omega and Iron. I will excersise at least three times a day and keep up my water intake. I will make sure to keep my hair moisturize with my beloved JBC, MGT and Aloe mix.

Whats your long term length goal? 
APL unstreached


----------



## Evallusion (Nov 23, 2010)

*What is your current length?* 
Layered neck length. 

*What is your goal date to make SL?* 
Who knows...

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?* 
Natural

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)* 
Playing it by ear...not into the growth aid stuff though

*Whats your long term length goal?* 
Not really sure...I'm just letting it do what it do for now.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Shoulder Length 2011! Grow girls! Where are the rest of you ladies??


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

Count me in

What is your current length? 
*layered hair with NL, CBL, and SL in some areas*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*April 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*natural *

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*PS w/ wigs (keeping hair twisted or braided under wigs) but also when I straigthen my hair, I'll keep it in a ponytail, use 1/2 wigs or just do roller sets.....no heat unless my hair is straight (which will be limited), co-wash on nights that I work out, DC 1/wk....baggy 5x a week*

*growth aids - Hair, Nails, Skin vitamins w/ Lutein and MSM*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*BSL*


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 23, 2010)

WTG ladies! You can do it. HHG!


----------



## Imani (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey everyone.  Thanks for joining. Please let me know if I forgot to add anyone's name. 

I have some side questions for everyone, I'm nosy!  Why is your hair currently short? Was it cut intentionally or from a setback? Will this be your first time making sl?


----------



## Sianna (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ What a coincidence!! I'm nosey too!! _And_ I don't mind giving out info about myself! Funny how that works out sometimes! 

*Why is your hair currently short?* 
My hair has ALWAYS been short!! It would always break off, especially in the back and has never maintained even NL for very long. 

*Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*
This go round it was intentionally chopped off in the interest of going natural!  

*Will this be your first time making sl?*
YES!! This will be my first time EVER making SL!!! I'm already closer now than I've ever been in my adult life!


----------



## cadi (Nov 24, 2010)

emmm good questions 

*Why is your hair currently short? *
i had to cut it after a stuiped stylers burned it when pressing it although i told her my hair can't take that much heat and would go very straight just with blow drayer but she insisted , then i went to another styler to cut all the burned hair and she choped it off in a very bad and weried hair cut that was July 2009 so i had to keep trimming it every month trying to have a better looking hair (i did it myself this time) till august 2010 i stoped the trimming and viola my hair start growing (long sad story)

*Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*
intentionally by my styler first then by me

*Will this be your first time making sl?*
no i made it once six years ago when i decided to take care of my hair after a bad experience with another styler. I noticed that my hair is better if i took care of it myself


----------



## Imani (Nov 24, 2010)

cadi said:


> emmm good questions
> 
> *Why is your hair currently short? *
> i had to cut it after a stuiped stylers burned it when pressing it although i told her my hair can't take that much heat and would go very straight just with blow drayer but she insisted , then i went to another styler to cut all the burned hair and she choped it off in a very bad and weried hair cut that was July 2009 so i had to keep trimming it every month trying to have a better looking hair (i did it myself this time) till august 2010 i stoped the trimming and viola my hair start growing (long sad story)
> ...


 
That sucks! I was actually getting my hair flat ironed weekly at a salon (in Atlanta). They do a pretty good job and never burned my hair. But i just think weekly is too much for my hair, it was starting to get kinda limp looking which is the exact opposite of why I wanted to be natural! To always have full luscious hair. I'm going to start straightening only maybe 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Imani (Nov 24, 2010)

Let me answer my own questions!

My hair has always been relatively short. In grade school, my hair was generally always around SL (which is referred to by my family as "back when my hair was long", lol), but never any longer. Then in late high school/college, with traveling for internships/school, it pretty much stayed layered neck length. 

I have been on LHCF since forever, and as embarassing as it sounds, I swear this is like my 5th SL Challenge.  I think the main reasons I haven't made it is bc I wasn't willing to sacrifice style and refused to give up heat/chemicals (not saying everyone has to give up heat or chemicals to grow their hair but I think that is the reality for *ME*). the closest I've came recently was back in 08, I was layered SL. I was wearing my hair out every single day and abusing heat, so it only lasted a few months.

So while I will be excited to make SL, I will be SUPERexcited to make APL, bc my hair has never been that long before. I truly believe EVERYONE can have long hair, some of us just have to sacrifice more to get it.


----------



## Imani (Nov 24, 2010)

Sianna said:


> ^^^ What a coincidence!! I'm nosey too!! _And_ I don't mind giving out info about myself! Funny how that works out sometimes!
> 
> *Why is your hair currently short?*
> My hair has ALWAYS been short!! It would always break off, especially in the back and has never maintained even NL for very long.
> ...


 
My hair breaks off really bad in the back as well.  Not in the nape area, but right above it. So I always end up with this weird tail/mullet look. My grandmother would describe it as "looking like a rat had been chewing on the ends of my hair"! Disgusting, I know! But seriously, thats how it would look, just ate up in that one little section. 

When I made SL a couple years ago, I had been using MTG in that area. I really don't want to deal with that smell again, so I've been using Bee Mine sulfur serum in hopes that it can give similar results without the smell.


----------



## miss stress (Nov 24, 2010)

Please count me in ladies!

My hair is currently shoulder length in the back but all sorts of lenghts throughout and thats wht Im trying to correct. I hope to be FULL shoulder length by Dec 2011. I'm relaxed and to get to full shoulder lenght I plan to do the following: 

Protective style in braids and wigs, weaves,and my upa clip, stretch my relaxers 12 weeks or more(i'm on the fence abt transitioning though) wash and dc weekly no wet combing or brushing(had tht bad this yr.) and drink lots of water take my supplents, get my excersise in, sit back and wit to see gains. My Long Term Goal is to reach Full Bsl.

My hair has pretty much always been short it would get to abt shoulder length and always break off back to neck.


----------



## chasturner84 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was wondering when someone would start this challenge! Way to go, OP! Best of luck SL 2011 Challengers. Grow girls, grow!


----------



## DrC (Nov 24, 2010)

Good Thread!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Imani said:


> Hey everyone. Thanks for joining. Please let me know if I forgot to add anyone's name.
> 
> I have some side questions for everyone, I'm nosy! Why is your hair currently short? Was it cut intentionally or from a setback? Will this be your first time making sl?


 
*Why is my hair short?*
I was 4 inches away from SL then i has some good advice to trim my ends. I decided to even out my hair instead and honestly I have realised tremendous progress since my minichop. I cant show my progress pics coz im in the HHY challenge. 
*was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*  Intentionally and I dont regret it.

*Will this be your first time making sl? *No and Yes
It will not be the first time to make it to SL *BUT* It will be the first time to make it full SL.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll join  

What is your current length? 
Layered neck length. 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
May 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Texlaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Occasional use of BT, rollersets, protective styling, just leaving it the freak alone.  Also going to start getting my relaxers done professionally to avoid overlap/breakage etc from self relaxing.

Whats your long term length goal? 
APL

Starting length in sig pic!!

Why is your hair currently short? 
BC'd in Jan to start over

Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?
Intentionally 

Will this be your first time making sl?
I was past SL before I BC'd


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 24, 2010)

*Why is your hair currently short? 
* I BC'd back in June 2010
* 
**Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*
 Intentionally by me and my husband...mostly my husband

*Will this be your first time making sl?*
Nope! My first time reaching shoulder length natural. I'll post a pic of my hair the last tiem it was shoulder length. I was relaxed and dyed a honey blonde. I miss my hair when I see this pic!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> *Why is my hair short?*
> I was 4 inches away from SL .


 
*Geeeez I meant to say 4 inches away from APL*


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 24, 2010)

wow....4 inches from APL!?!


----------



## Simply_elle (Nov 24, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyy! I'm in too!!!!


What is your current length? 
*TWA..ear,forehead, and mid neck stretched*. 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*June 2011 my One year post BC*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Natural and loving it!* 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*Wash and Goooooo's lol when i'm a bit longer pinned up twists Ala Mohaganycurls style
* 

Whats your long term length goal? 
*BSL* 

Why is your hair currently short? 
*I BC'ed at 3AM on a double dog dare from the mister...he bet me a $100, was planning on going natural anyway*

Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?
*intentionally!*

Will this be your first time making sl?
*No, I've been SL APL-ish all my life... relaxed and I want BIG beautiful hair...Plus I had a wicked flat iron addiction...OMG it was bad. Funny BC I cant see putting heat on my precious curls!!!!*

Pic of me like...a month ago?? I have crazy shrinkage...oh well


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 24, 2010)

What is your current length?
*Neck Length*

What is your goal date to make SL?
*April 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
*Natural*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)
*Protective Styling
*

Whats your long term length goal?
*APL*


----------



## Sianna (Nov 24, 2010)

Imani said:


> *My hair breaks off really bad in the back as well. * Not in the nape area, but right above it. So I always end up with this weird tail/mullet look. My grandmother would describe it as "looking like a rat had been chewing on the ends of my hair"! Disgusting, I know! But seriously, thats how it would look, just ate up in that one little section.



Since you are transitioning I'll tell you that as a natural, my hair is now thriving in the area where it used to break off! I think the reason I was having a problem there is because the hair back there is finer and more fragile. It couldn't take the abuse and so it simply broke off. Now that I'm natural and properly moisturizing my hair on a regular basis, I think it's actually growing faster and maintaining better than the parts of my hair I thought were more resilient!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> wow....4 inches from APL!?!


 but my ends were horrible plus my hair was quite thin. here is a pic before my mini chop


----------



## Imani (Nov 25, 2010)

Sianna said:


> Since you are transitioning I'll tell you that as a natural, my hair is now thriving in the area where it used to break off! I think the reason I was having a problem there is because the hair back there is finer and more fragile. It couldn't take the abuse and so it simply broke off. Now that I'm natural and properly moisturizing my hair on a regular basis, I think it's actually growing faster and maintaining better than the parts of my hair I thought were more resilient!!



Actually my hair is already all natural in that spot. the back half of my hair doesn't have any relaxer left. It is still fragile and thinner than the rest of my hair, but so far it has not been breaking off.  My scalp still gets tender or irritated in that area occasionally, but not as much as before.


----------



## cadi (Nov 26, 2010)

Tody Ill deep condition my hair under the steamer ill use this mixture(honey, jojoba oil, coconut oil, mustard oil) then ill cowash with ginniani and rinse with rose merry and horse tail


----------



## Nik_Nak (Nov 26, 2010)

I want to join too please!!!

What is your current length?
*About NL*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
*Relaxed*

What is your goal date to make SL?
*Summer 2011 - I have about 3.5-4 inches to go.*

How do you plan on getting to SL? 
*Continue with my current regimen - Protective styling/Low manipulation styles - Braids/Twists and/or braid outs; Relaxer stretches - I do about 12 weeks now but my goal is to only get one between now and next summer; Don't use growth aids but I do take multivitamins; Minimal heat - air dry my hair and reduce use of flat iron*

What's your long term hair goal?
*APL*

Why is your hair currently short?
*It has always been short. I was natural until high school but it was never longer than it is now.*

Was it intentionally cut or from a setback?
*Both I guess. Until recently, I've have scissor happy hair dressers. In their defense my ends until recently have always become raggedy due to excessive heat and overprocessing. *

Will this be your first time making SL?
*Yep. *Fingers crossed**


----------



## iri9109 (Nov 26, 2010)

*What is your current length?*
between neck and shoulder length in the back...like almost chin length on the sides, and the very front comes to my nose when stretched

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
natural
*
What is your goal date to make SL?*
March 2011...but i'll just say Spring 2011 (that includes April & May just to be safe lol)
*
How do you plan on getting to SL?* 
protective styling and low mani...i'll be wearing a weave from mid january, till march...i dont use heat 

*What's your long term hair goal?*
WL...but realistically BSL/BSB or MBL
*
Why is your hair currently short?*
BC'd March 25th 2010

Was it intentionally cut or from a setback?
intentionally
*
Will this be your first time making SL?*
nope...as a child my hair was atleast MBL...relaxed my hair was always either stuck between shoulder length and apl, or just slightly below my shoulders


----------



## Imani (Nov 29, 2010)

Bumping for more challengers!


----------



## lovely_locks (Nov 29, 2010)

How often are we going to show update photos? Also pn the subject of thin edges it may just be you have thin hair their.....my hair is thick but certain spots of my scalp are just thin...same with my mother and sister.


----------



## falloneue (Nov 29, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge. I have not been shoulder length since 9th grade. lol
*What is your current length?* 
neck length

*What is your goal date to make SL? *
March 2011

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
relaxed

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
I will take vitamins each day, try to use little heat, stretch relaxer at least 10 weeks. 
*Whats your long term length goal? *
I just would like healthy hair.


----------



## Imani (Nov 30, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> How often are we going to show update photos? Also pn the subject of thin edges it may just be you have thin hair their.....my hair is thick but certain spots of my scalp are just thin...same with my mother and sister.



I didn't specify a length check timetable bc I know a lot of ladies r in those hide your hair challenges or braid/weave challenges and already have dates planned that they straighten and/or length check. But I will gladly add a length check timetable to the challenge guidelines if that is the consensus of the challengers.


----------



## Imani (Nov 30, 2010)

I've been pondering when exactly will I claim SL bc I have scoliosis and my right shoulder is a lot higher than my left shoulder. 

If I go with the right shoulder I'm very close. :scratchch


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey count me ladies in since this is my current goal

What is your current length?
*5 1/2-6 1/2 in.*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
*Natural*

What is your goal date to make SL?
*May 2011 Just in time for the summer *

How do you plan on getting to SL? 
*Continue with my current regimen - Protective styling with Low  manipulation styles - Braid outs,Plaits, Bantu Knots; Apply a moisturizer every 1-2 days,  Low poo 1x a month, D. Co-Wash every 2 wk**, Steam whenever hair feels dry**,  Air dry my hair and NO HEAT
* 
What's your long term hair goal?
*Waist length baby! *

Why is your hair currently short?
*I BC Late July 2009* but before then I was relaxed with no more than neck length hair

Was it intentionally cut or from a setback?
*Both. My BC of course is the 2st time but I damaged my hair once without having the knowledge to not try to comb dry un-stretched hair. This resulted in a deep trim *
Will this be your first time making SL?
*Yes! I'm so excited 

Will update pic in Dec.
*


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 1, 2010)

This may be a not so smart question but, what constitutes as shoulder length hair? Touching the shoulders, or hanging on the shoulders?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll join!!! Even though I'm really bad about posting in the threads!


What is your current length? 
Layered neck length. 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
FEB 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed. 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Going to the salon and get a rollerset weekly. Take my ultra plus vitamins.

Whats your long term length goal? 
MBL- WL


----------



## Sianna (Dec 1, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> This may be a not so smart question but, what constitutes as shoulder length hair? Touching the shoulders, or hanging on the shoulders?



I don't think this is a... "not so smart" question!  I've wondered the same thing! Still though, I plain on claiming SL when my hair comfortably touches my shoulders without being pulled!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 1, 2010)

^^thats it for me too


----------



## Imani (Dec 1, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> This may be a not so smart question but, what constitutes as shoulder length hair? Touching the shoulders, or hanging on the shoulders?


 
I've seen a wide spectrum of different variations of what people claim to be SL, then its even more shaky when u take into account layers and hair that grows in U's and V's or shorter on the sides.

Nonie posted this diagram in a thread last week or so about going from SL to APL. I've seen some people claim it at the first line of the chart, but I won't be claiming it until I'm at the second line.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks that is a very good chart! I agree with you, the second line is what I will claim as SL.  Another question (lol) for those who are natural are you claiming SL stretched? unstretched?


----------



## Imani (Dec 1, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> Thanks that is a very good chart! I agree with you, the second line is what I will claim as SL.  Another question (lol) for those who are natural are you claiming SL stretched? unstretched?



I will be claiming it stretched (straightened).


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill be claiming it at the second line stretched. I should make it by May


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in!!!

What is your current length? 
Ear length - growing out a short cut

What is your goal date to make SL? 
October 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
relaxed 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
supplements, deep conditioning, protective styling (sew-ins and quick weaves)

Whats your long term length goal? 
MBL


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 2, 2010)

What is everyone's regime? I'm such a nosey person

here is mine: I co wash everyday with either motions, or herabl essence. After i towel dry i put beemine sulfer on my scalp. Then I add infusium 23 moisturizer in my hair and then seal with an oil. I will seal with olive oil, castor oil, or doo gro oil. I DCand hot oil my hair once or twice a week. I started taking vitmains this week. I take a multi, flax, and biotin. And I wear wash in go's everyday. I alos sleep with my bonnet everyday.


----------



## Imani (Dec 3, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> What is everyone's regime? I'm such a nosey person
> 
> here is mine: I co wash everyday with either motions, or herabl essence. After i towel dry i put beemine sulfer on my scalp. Then I add infusium 23 moisturizer in my hair and then seal with an oil. I will seal with olive oil, castor oil, or doo gro oil. I DCand hot oil my hair once or twice a week. I started taking vitmains this week. I take a multi, flax, and biotin. And I wear wash in go's everyday. I alos sleep with my bonnet everyday.


 

I'll share! 

I'm kind of doing an experiment. I was getting salon flat irons weekly (at a salon that does only natural hair), and my hair was showing progress but sometimes it just seemed kinda limp and dry. So I did a total 180. No heat, no cones, no mineral oil/petrolatum, no sulfates. When I straighten in February, I will then assess if this has helped my progress.

So, I prepoo with EVOO, wet and detangle with my fingers first, then a wide tooth comb, then my wider spaced Denman (forget the number), then the basic D3. Shampoo, DC under steamer, and braid and/or twist under half wigs. I just moisturize and oil throughout the week; a comb or brush never touches my hair except on wash day. I shampoo weekly.


----------



## cadi (Dec 3, 2010)

ill be claiming it at the second line full coz now one layer is already there waiting for the rest to catch up (am adating chicoro's book methods)
today i recieved my rice bran oil and my heempseed oil am so excited ill start ceramide tonight hope it will work with evening my layers 
ill prepoo overnight with rice bran and cowash in the morning and seal with heempseed i can't stand it on my scalp


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll join this. 

Current length: neck length with natural layers.

I wanna claim shoulder length by september 2011

My long term goal is bsl

I'm natural

I don't really ps but I do stick to my regimen consistently.

I wash with elasta qp creme shampoo once a week. I dc with con argan oil  treatment once a week. 2 min keratin treatment every 2 weeks. I moisturize with either my version of kimmaytubes leave in, s curl or shea butter moisturizing detangling lotion.  I mainly wear twist outs to prevent ssks. If I get bored I'll have my little sister cornrow my hair.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nik_Nak (Dec 4, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> What is everyone's regime? I'm such a nosey person
> 
> here is mine: I co wash everyday with either motions, or herabl essence. After i towel dry i put beemine sulfer on my scalp. Then I add infusium 23 moisturizer in my hair and then seal with an oil. I will seal with olive oil, castor oil, or doo gro oil. I DCand hot oil my hair once or twice a week. I started taking vitmains this week. I take a multi, flax, and biotin. And I wear wash in go's everyday. I alos sleep with my bonnet everyday.



Let's see. Well right now I wash and DC (with heat) on a weekly basis, alternating between moisturizing and protein shampoos & conditioners, and clarifying as needed. I also do protein treatments as my hair needs them. I moisturize and seal with oil everyday. I've significantly decreased my use of heat to once a week and try not to comb excessively and don't really use a brush. I am going to be wearing braids soon to give my hair a break though. I'm also taking a multivitamin daily. I'm relaxed so this past year I was doing 12 week stretches and am going to try 14 for this coming year.


----------



## Imani (Dec 4, 2010)

Tchanelle said:


> Ill be claiming it at the second line stretched. I should make it by May



Off topic, but I see ur in the Atl area, will u be attending the meetup next wknd?


----------



## smilesarecontagious (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to join in 

I'm in!!!

What is your current length? 
Neck length

What is your goal date to make SL? 
May 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
texlaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
supplements, growth aids, deep conditioning, protective styling (braids, sew-ins)

Whats your long term length goal? 
MBL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm natural and will be claiming SL stretched.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 5, 2010)

i have a little dilema. My hair in the back matts like crazy! I co wash everyday and still my hair matts by mid-day. I'm losing hair over this. I hate to say it but I may be relaxing my hair as soon as this coming Wed.


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 5, 2010)

Imani said:


> Off topic, but I see ur in the Atl area, will u be attending the meetup next wknd?


Yup this will be my first one, I'm excited! Just hope I don't get lost trying to get there, I'm on the south side so I really don't know that area


----------



## gottabme247 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge too..if not too late..

What is your current length? 
layered neck length. Same as OP

What is your goal date to make SL? 
April 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
I stretch my relaxers, currently 16 wks post..Had cornrows put in at wk14 and will keep them in till the end of this month. will relax in Jan. I wash 1x a week/alternate btwn moisture/protein DC..heat only used when DC'ing..usually air dry and bun. 

Why is your hair currently short? I wanted a change..Never had my hair cut short (bob)..Have been mbl years ago, cut it to sl in high school..always floated between sl and apl..I've decided to grow it out because I don't like being locked into "one look". DH loved the look, but I've gotta go back to growing now..it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 5, 2010)

*What is your current length?*
Bc'd in March so my hair has various lengths

*What is your goal date to make SL?*
December 2011 is my goal for sl but hoping to make it sooner

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
Relaxed

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)*
Right now wearing braids to get me over the hump. Since my hair is so short braids allow me to stretch my relaxers longer than 12 weeks, previous braids I went 20 weeks (5mths), I plan on getting them re-braided around the hairline at 20 weeks in December....

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Long term goal is Healthy, thick mbl..

*Why is your hair currently short?
*Iron level was really low and my hair strands begin to shedding from the root non-stop. My ends kept looking see-thru so I kept clipping but that didn't stop the ends from being see-thru b/c my hair continue to shed. Finally diagnosed with extremely low iron count and prescribed iron supplements. I bc'd in March 2010 to start over......and here I am reaching for sl again ....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2010)

I would like to join. I could use some motivation. Haven't been on the board for a while.

What is your current length? 
NL with natural layers.

What is your goal date to make SL? 
Hopefully by my birthday in April.

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Natural

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
I don't really have any idea at the moment. I haven't found any styles that work for me at the moment. And I am still trying to get my regimen together. 

Whats your long term length goal? 
BSL. My hair doesn't hang so I would need that much to look like I have some length.  

My hair is currently in braids. I will post a new pic when I take them out this month.

Why is your hair currently short?
I have always worn my hair short since I've been natural. I shaved it off in January of 2009 and now letting it grow. I have never been SL since natural but my hair was SL when relaxed.


----------



## cadi (Dec 7, 2010)

am thinking of starting sulfur what do u think? i don't want to do lots of things but im dying to grow my hair long so i thought i could get more length from the sulfur am planning on buying sulfur 8 now then order beemine coz it will take around 10 days to arrive is sulfur 8 as good as beemine for growth? knowing that am using ceramide oils now. i think i need some help with my regimin:
cowash daily (or every other day)
DC under steamer weekly
henna 2xmonth
hair mask (giannini, redken, herbal essance or what every available)after each wash
rose merry rinse after each wash
moist and seal 2xday
prepoo with rice bran oil or mustard and coconut oil (just started) when ever i feel to do so

so do u think there is a place for sulfur? of yes and i take biotin daily started 12 Nov.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 7, 2010)

I use beemine and i apply it after my cowash. Sulfer is drying so its easier to reach my scalp with out putting so much on my hair.


----------



## cadi (Dec 8, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> I use beemine and i apply it after my cowash. Sulfer is drying so its easier to reach my scalp with out putting so much on my hair.


 
thanks, i might order it this month , have u seen any progress out of it??


----------



## Missjae09 (Dec 8, 2010)

Your hair story sounds *very* similar to mine! growing up my hair was around shoulder length but I started cutting my hair in my early teens and when I called myself "growing it out" I never let it get past a chin length bob. When I was relaxed my hair would break off for no apparent reason and I would just cut it all off again, which was fine with me because I love short hair anyway. 

I'm not officially in this challenge (got over challenged this year! rookie mistake i guess) but I will definitely be "subing" to this and growing along with you ladies. I'm natural and i'm currently neck length. I was hoping to be SL by now. I don't really have a limit but I would love to see my hair at MBL! 



Imani said:


> Let me answer my own questions!
> 
> My hair has always been relatively short. In grade school, my hair was generally always around SL (which is referred to by my family as "back when my hair was long", lol), but never any longer. Then in late high school/college, with traveling for internships/school, it pretty much stayed layered neck length.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imani (Dec 10, 2010)

cadi said:


> thanks, i might order it this month , have u seen any progress out of it??


 
Cadi, I know everyone says sulfur is drying, but in my experience it hasn't been. I'm weird like that though, my hair never responds to things the same way it does for everyone else. I used MTG back in the day and I don't recall it ever drying my hair out. I'm currently using BeeMine serum and it doesn't dry my hair out either.  

When my hair grew out pretty nicely a couple of years ago I think part of it was bc of the mtg I was using. 

The first pic is around Christmas 06, its kinda combed over, but I had like 2 inches of hair across the middle of my head, it had all just snapped off. And it would do this every single year in this same spot.

The second pic is about 1 year later, and the third pic is about a year and half later. I'd had several trims over this time, some for necessity and some from stupid stylists. But u can see that spot grew out and thickened up.


----------



## Imani (Dec 10, 2010)

TLC1020 said:


> *What is your current length?*
> Bc'd in March so my hair has various lengths
> 
> *What is your goal date to make SL?*
> ...


 
Your hair is sooo thick. I love it.


----------



## Imani (Dec 10, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Your hair story sounds *very* similar to mine! growing up my hair was around shoulder length but I started cutting my hair in my early teens and when I called myself "growing it out" I never let it get past a chin length bob. When I was relaxed my hair would break off for no apparent reason and I would just cut it all off again, *which was fine with me because I love short hair anyway. *
> 
> I'm not officially in this challenge (got over challenged this year! rookie mistake i guess) but I will definitely be "subing" to this and growing along with you ladies. I'm natural and i'm currently neck length. I was hoping to be SL by now. I don't really have a limit but I would love to see my hair at MBL!


 
This is how I was, I kept a fly cut and style. Mine would break off too, and i'd just get it cut in some cute layers again. I never was like super serious about growing my hair bc I don't mind having short hair, many people have said it suits me. My layered cut and feathers was like my signature style, people would see me from afar and say they recognized me bc of my hair, lol.

But I guess it kinda bothered me that even tho I liked short hair, it wasn't necessarily by choice bc my cuts were always forced due to breakage.  I didn't like that it seemed like long hair wasn't an option for me, so now I want to do it just to prove to myself that its possible.


----------



## Imani (Dec 10, 2010)

I straightened just the front of my hair to wear with a straight half wig to attend a professional conference. Some pieces on the side are are like brushing my collarbone! I haven't worn my hair straight in a couple of months now (which is a long time for me, a recovering heat addict) so I was like wow, is that my hair, it looks so long.  I can't wait til February to see how long the rest of it is.


----------



## asakeba (Dec 11, 2010)

*What is your current length?*
I'm currently neck length, but the hair at my nape is thin and see through. I need the middle parts of my hair to catch up to give the appearance of length. 












*What is your goal date to make SL?*
My hair grows slow so I'll say December 2011

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
I'm texlaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)

I'll probably use a wig as a P/S, definitely stretch my relaxer and maybe braid every now and then

*Whats your long term length goal? *

I'm setting a realistic target of a little past SL, anything more than that would make me very happy.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so in this!!!  I have another 2 or 3 inches to go, I think.

*What is your current length?*
Neck length

*What is your goal date to make SL?*
May 2011 (I'm not going to fret too much if I don't make it on my 1 year post relaxer but it would be nice.)
*
Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
Finally natural 

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Full WL


----------



## Janet' (Dec 11, 2010)

Just sending some positive vibes to you!!!!


----------



## cadi (Dec 12, 2010)

Imani thanks for the information ill order beemine and ill go to this lady that sells black hair care products to by sulfur 8 to use untill i get my beemine although this lady is awful can u imagine that she told me my hair will never grow long because am black and not mixed so my hair is meant to be short and will never grow no mattar what i use  

am following a low manibulation method but because i cowash daily i find it hard not to comb my hair after washing i don't know what to do ave never had tangles before but now whenever i wash my hair it just hug each other tightly what should i do do u think its ok to comb my wet hair every day with wide tooth wood comb??


----------



## Imani (Dec 12, 2010)

cadi said:


> Imani thanks for the information ill order beemine and ill go to this lady that sells black hair care products to by sulfur 8 to use untill i get my beemine although this lady is awful can u imagine that she told me my hair will never grow long because am black and not mixed so my hair is meant to be short and will never grow no mattar what i use
> 
> am following a low manibulation method but because i cowash daily i find it hard not to comb my hair after washing i don't know what to do ave never had tangles before but now whenever i wash my hair it just hug each other tightly what should i do do u think its ok to comb my wet hair every day with wide tooth wood comb??



I cant really comment on daily co-washing bc I've never done it before. I only wash and comb my hair once a week. Maybe u can cowash it while its twisted/braided? IDK, maybe some of the other ladies can chime it who cowash. 

oh, and please ignore that lady's ignorance. Luckily you have this site and you know thats not true at all. Everybody's hair can grow long, u just have to figure out the techniques that work for you.


----------



## miss stress (Dec 12, 2010)

Immani (sp) your hair is soo shiney in those thumbnails. r u using a serum or wht?


----------



## Imani (Dec 12, 2010)

miss stress said:


> Immani (sp) your hair is soo shiney in those thumbnails. r u using a serum or wht?



I used to get clear rinses a lot for shine.  And also moisturize and seal with kemi oyl. and yes, maybe a little bit of some sort of serum, I've used several over the years, Proclaim, Keracare Silken seal, and Design Essentials Silk essentials. 

I haven't gotten a rinse lately bc I feel like it would be a waste of money since I don't wear my hair out much right now. I may start getting them again whenever I start wearing my hair out more.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 12, 2010)

I am wishing all the ladies of SL 2011 luck, I can't wait to see the ending results  (I will be :eye: looking  )  and rooting you on from the sidelines


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 12, 2010)

Checking in.  These 4 inches are highly annoying to work with. Too short for some styles and too long for other--the dreaded in between phase.  The only thing I can do at the moment is 2 strand twists.  I'm trying to do finger coils but can't to save my life.  Contemplating a wig...but I hate the I have a hat on my head feeling.


----------



## nkb115 (Dec 12, 2010)

TLC1020 said:


> *What is your current length?*
> Not exactly sure but probably alittle longer than NL
> 
> *What is your goal date to make SL?*
> ...


----------



## cadi (Dec 12, 2010)

Imani your hair is soooooo nice i can't wait to see my problem area thikin like yours emmm so its possible ha
what is a rinse ?
luckly i found a web site located at uk that do beemine so ive ordered one and i should recieve it with in three days no need to go to that lady any more


----------



## Imani (Dec 12, 2010)

cadi said:


> Imani your hair is soooooo nice i can't wait to see my problem area thikin like yours emmm so its possible ha
> what is a rinse ?
> luckly i found a web site located at uk that do beemine so ive ordered one and i should recieve it with in three days no need to go to that lady any more



A rinse is a semi-permanent hair color. it washes out after about 6 weeks or so. It will not change the color of your hair, but give it a tint. They also add shine. So if you don't want the color, but want the shine, you can get a clear rinse. Sometimes I also get dark brown rinses bc my hair turns red and dull looking in the summer from sun exposure. The brown rinse makes it appear darker and more rich.

Make sure to do a skin test with the bee mine serum before applying it to make sure your skin doesn't react negatively to sulfur.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all! Could I join? I've been a member of LHCF for some time...done lots of research, know what I need to do, but continue to do all the wrong things.erplexed I grew out a short pixie cut from June 09 to the length its at now.. but haven't seemed to make it past that. I've been working on a regi the past month, and taking better care of my hair. My starting pic was taken yesterday (12/11/10) -- fresh relaxer after a 12 week stretch.


What is your current length?
*Neck length.*

What is your goal date to make SL?
*June 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
*Relaxed*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)
*Minimal heat/low manipulation. Rollersets and buns. Stretch to at least 12 weeks. I've got a couple half wigs but haven't had the guts to wear any out yet. Multivitamin and lots of water.*

Whats your long term length goal?
* APL-ish? We'll see when I get there*


----------



## Freespirit02 (Dec 12, 2010)

What is your current length?
A few inches below earlength..but layered

What is your goal date to make SL?
Sept-oct of 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
natural

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)
Biotin..moisture and seal with crisco..lol. Low manipulation..that's pretty much it.

Whats your long term length goal? As long as it will grow.

Yes this is intentional length..i just bced in june.


----------



## cadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Imani said:


> A rinse is a semi-permanent hair color. it washes out after about 6 weeks or so. It will not change the color of your hair, but give it a tint. They also add shine. So if you don't want the color, but want the shine, you can get a clear rinse. Sometimes I also get dark brown rinses bc my hair turns red and dull looking in the summer from sun exposure. The brown rinse makes it appear darker and more rich.
> 
> Make sure to do a skin test with the bee mine serum before applying it to make sure your skin doesn't react negatively to sulfur.


 
Thanks Imani
i just wanted to tell you ladies that im loving the bran rice oil my hair feels soft and smooth and the comb glide soooooooo easily i think this will be a stable.
the hempseed am using it for sealing only so ill wait and see on 11th of Jan which is when i measure my hair (every two months


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 14, 2010)

Just checking in. I have no set backs to report, i'm just trying to work with this major mullet I have. My mullet is bad! It's hard to hide. My longest layers in the back touch my neck, and the shortest part in the front touch my eyebrow's......yeah....I've also found a new product Hawaiian silky 14 in 1. I have been using this product everyday. How is everyone else fairing?


----------



## Imani (Dec 16, 2010)

Everything's going cool. Trying to find time to work on making a new halfwig with some hair I just bought. Here it is Thursday and I been procrastinating! Wanted to wear it this weekend. I have just been going thru some stuff this week. Its all good, tho. Maybe I'll pull an all nighter and get it done tonight. 

All of ya'll who plan on straightening or doing length checks year end, don't forget to come in here and post!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

@Imani your hair is soooo beautiful. I think you will be SL come feb if that pic is from Dec.
I still following my regime and waiting for my sulfur which is taking extra long.


----------



## Imani (Dec 16, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> @Imani your hair is soooo beautiful. I think you will be SL come feb if that pic is from Dec.
> I still following my regime and waiting for my sulfur which is taking extra long.


 
Thank you! If u are talking about the thumbnail pics where I was talking about the sulfur progress that was from a few years ago. 

The pic in the OP is about the length I am now, it was taken September of this year.


----------



## Imani (Dec 16, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> Just checking in. I have no set backs to report, i'm just trying to work with this major mullet I have. My mullet is bad! It's hard to hide. My longest layers in the back touch my neck, and the shortest part in the front touch my eyebrow's......yeah....I've also found a new product Hawaiian silky 14 in 1. I have been using this product everyday. How is everyone else fairing?


 
I've had heavily layered hair before, so I sooo understand. it can be a pain! and I ALWAYS end up with that mullet look. I hate that! Just gotta have patience, trust me they'll grow out before u know it. Just don't let some crazed stylist cut them back in, they love to keep ur growth stagnant if u have layers.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey Ladies, just checking in on you, showing you some love!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Imani said:


> Thank you! If u are talking about the thumbnail pics where I was talking about the sulfur progress that was from a few years ago.
> 
> The pic in the OP is about the length I am now, it was taken September of this year.


 
I was talking about the pic on the OP


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks OP for starting this thread.  Please sign me up..

What is your current length? 

*About 5 inches of hair all around.*

What is your goal date to make SL?  

*April, 2011 ( Anniversary of my BC)*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?  

*100 % Natural Babeeee*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 

*I am currently in braid extensions and plan to wear them for two month intervals, with two week breaks in between ( Hence, C&G method).  I may alternate with cornrows, wigs, or weaves.  I also plan to keep up with my water intake and continue exercising 3-4 times a week.*

Also, continue to work on my KISS philosophy of haircare.  

Whats your long term length goal?

*WSL ( hmmm, or longer)*


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope its not to late to enter! I am currently NL
I want to be full SL by June 2011!
i plan on getting there by doing protective styling. Such as wigs, braids, weaves, buns! I use castor oil and peppermint oil on my scalp 2x a week!
I am NL b/c i went natural and am back to relaaxed!
This will be the first time in my adult life that I am SL!

Ladies i aslo need help with styling when my hair is not in a protective style!


----------



## cadi (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi ladies , I recieved my sulfur and i used it over night Frieday now every thing in my flat smells like sulfur or maybe the smile is still in my nose. next time ill use it during the day for few hours if am not going out.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

does sublimed sulfur stink??


----------



## Dyaspora (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been lurking for a looooooooong while, but I guess this was the thread I've been looking for since it got me to join  (Thanks OP!)



*What is your current length?* 
NL in the back...btw 3-5 inches all around

*What is your goal date to make SL? *
I'll say June 2011, but no hurry...just want to make it within the year

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
Natural 

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
Braids, kinky twists, DC, baggying, multivitamins

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Somewhere in between SL and APL

Will post a pic as soon as I figure out how...


----------



## Imani (Dec 18, 2010)

Dyaspora said:


> I've been lurking for a looooooooong while, but I guess this was the thread I've been looking for since it got me to join  (Thanks OP!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome out of lurkdom! Are you currently in braids? If so, whats your braid regimen?


----------



## Imani (Dec 18, 2010)

cadi said:


> Hi ladies , I recieved my sulfur and i used it over night Frieday now every thing in my flat smells like sulfur or maybe the smile is still in my nose. next time ill use it during the day for few hours if am not going out.



Do you have any scented oils you could possibly mix it with? You are right sulfur does have a really strong smell. Thats why I like the Bee Mine serum, it is already mixed with scents.


----------



## Dyaspora (Dec 18, 2010)

Imani said:


> Welcome out of lurkdom! Are you currently in braids? If so, whats your braid regimen?




Took my braids out last week and trimmed the ends on Wednesday. I try to give my hair a break in between, but it's harder when I'm home from school...my family always complains  lol! I'm still trying to develop a regimen. My hair usually gets really dry in braids, so I started to spray them with an oil/water mix at least every other day and that worked really well! I'm going to get on the deep conditioning for next year :wink2:

Oh and thanks....it's great to be out!!!


----------



## ksly4ever (Dec 19, 2010)

Really need to focus on my hair growth right now, so I welcome the challenge with the support of you guys 

*What is your current length?
* About 3inches all over

*What is your goal date to make SL?
* End of 2011 hopefully

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
*Relaxed, but thinking about going texlaxed

*How do you plan on getting to SL? 
*Vitamins and prayer, lol

*Whats your long term length goal?
*SL at this point, but will review this if the progress is good

*Why is your hair currently short?
*Dyed my hair and it broke off, was going through a stressful time also which didn't help 

*Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?
*My hair broke off and I had to cut it to save what little hair I had

*Will this be your first time making SL?
*Had SL on and off throughout my life, last time was 2008

This is what my hair looked like a couple of months ago


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 19, 2010)

*What is your current length?*
Maybe 2-3 inches all over, I can never tell!
*
What is your goal date to make SL?*
I'm shooting for my 1-year Nappiversary, so September 2011...crossing my fingers

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
All-Natchial!

*How do you plan on getting to SL?*
lots of moisture, and sulphur mix, and when my hair gets a little longer, I am braiding this bad boy up! lol. But really: Ps'ing, moisture and low-manipulation

*Whats your long term length goal?*
Hip Length streeeeetched, I'm hoping in four to five years, I'm citing LadyPaniolo as my Hairy God Mother and inspiration.
*
Why is your hair currently short?*
I BC'd I wanted to go natural and let my curls take a break from the creamy crack

*Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*
Intentionally

*Will this be your first time making SL?*
Nope, my hair was about WSL, relaxed a big chunk of my life...I would say from age 12-16, then my mom let me get into it, cutting it, dyeing it...all SMH now that I think about it

YAY...I's excited!


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to join if it isn't too late?

What is your current length?
NL in the back...SL in the front...I have angled bob

What is your goal date to make SL?
December 2011, but I may BC early if I make it to that length ahead of schedule

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
Transitioning (6 months post)

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)
Braids, wigs, DC, baggying, vitamins, minimal heat (once every 3 months)

Whats your long term length goal? 
MBL/WL stretched

I am ready to solidify an effective regimen and grow beyond belief! LET'S GO LADIES!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 21, 2010)

i just stretched my hair in the back with my fingers, and i'm touching shoulder length in the back! so hopefully by spring/summer i'll be FULL shoulder length...


----------



## cadi (Dec 21, 2010)

Imani said:


> Do you have any scented oils you could possibly mix it with? You are right sulfur does have a really strong smell. Thats why I like the Bee Mine serum, it is already mixed with scents.


 
Am using beemine mango serum but still its smell bad
today the third time am using the serum even though it stinks but ill do everything to reach my goal 
today i recieved Govianni conditioner after a very long wait erplexed ill try it this evening when i wash out the sulfur
has any one of u ladies tried sweet almond hair milk from my honey child?? ive tried it and am loving it but i wanted to see more reviews about it so i can decide on my stables hopefully for the last time


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

10 more days till 2011!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Phaer (Dec 21, 2010)

your hair looks so shinny and healthy!!!, 


Imani said:


> I usually don't start threads, let alone challenges, lol. but since no one else stepped up, and I was getting anxious, here goes!
> 
> Simply answer the questions below (and any other info you want to share) and post a starting picture. You can post a pic now, or if you are hiding your hair, u can just come back and use the EDIT button to add it later. I'll go first!
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2010)

Just coming by to send some  to everyone. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello ladies! Just an update. My hair has been shedding like crazy! It's not breakage becuase my hair has the little white bulb on the end, and I did the healthy hair strand test by taking a few og my shed hairs in a glass of water and they do float. Even when I submerse them with my finger they pop back up. As everyone knows I texlaxed by hair so I'm guessing this is why? I dunno. But I still haven't lost any length. I only stretched my hair and not flat ironed it to see if I lost length becuase I just tex a few weeks ago. I am tired of wash and goes, and I feel like I don't have any other choice, So tonight I am going to try to roller set my hair. I have a feeling it wont work. My hair is resitant to evereything. I left my relaxer on for 30 min., and I look like I got a jerry curl lol!


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 22, 2010)

Imani, what brand of clear rinse were you using? Your hair is blingin'


----------



## Imani (Dec 22, 2010)

LoveisYou said:


> Imani, what brand of clear rinse were you using? Your hair is blingin'


 
I'm actually not sure, I get it done at the salon, I'll have to ask next time I go. I think its a demi-permanent color. 

I've used several different rinses over the years, starting w/Jazzing (pink bottle) back in the day. Honestly I can't really tell that big of a difference from the cheaper ones and the more expensive salon professional ones.


----------



## Imani (Dec 22, 2010)

cadi said:


> Am using beemine mango serum but still its smell bad
> today the third time am using the serum even though it stinks but ill do everything to reach my goal
> today i recieved Govianni conditioner after a very long wait erplexed ill try it this evening when i wash out the sulfur
> has any one of u ladies tried sweet almond hair milk from my honey child?? ive tried it and am loving it but i wanted to see more reviews about it so i can decide on my stables hopefully for the last time


 
That sucks that you don't like the smell. I have the strawberry kiwi. maybe u are using too much? i never squirt it directly on my head from the bottle. I put a little at a time on my finger and rub it in- kinda like how u would do with grease. thats how i apply any type of oil to my scalp.


----------



## LHDC24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Let's Get it!!!...I'm in

What is your current length? 
layered hair with NL

What is your goal date to make SL? 
May 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 

Co washing hair 1x every week, DC every 2 weeks, protein 1 every two months 

Whats your long term length goal? 
BSL


----------



## Imani (Dec 22, 2010)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> I would like to join if it isn't too late?
> 
> What is your current length?
> NL in the back...SL in the front...I have angled bob
> ...


 
Thats a cute cut. I absolutely love bobs!


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 22, 2010)

I want in!

My current length is NL
I want to reach SL by Dec. 2011
I am relaxed
I plan on reaching my goals by stretching my relaxers, taking biotin and my iron pills, oiling my scalp with castor oil 2-3x a week, protective styling
My long term goal is BSL


----------



## Glitter (Dec 22, 2010)

I am joining.

_What is your current length? _
*I am NL in the back, Ear length in the front.  This time last year, my hair was falling out in clumps and breaking at the demarcation line.  I have some comparison pics I'll put up soon! * 

_What is your goal date to make SL? _
*I am hoping to reach SL all around by May 2011.  I grow about .75 inches/month.  *


_Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? _
*Relaxed!*

_How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) _*
You know -- I honestly don't know.  I use biotin and take a daily multivitamin. I am doing weekly massages.  I am overnight DCing once a week, using daily leave ins, washing with shampoo every other week, and doing a protein every 6-8 weeks. 

I'm not sure what else I should be doing - but my hair feels healthier than ever.

I am hesitant to go into weaves again - I've done that and I'm still at the same length.  I currently stretch my relaxers (once every 10-11 weeks - 5 relaxers/year).  I've tried buns - breakage.  Not sure what else to do.  Thoughts?

One thing I need to do is avoid getting my ends "trimmed". Ladies, do you ever feel that whenever you're around NL, stylist are always talking about how your ends are split (even when they aren't -- they just aren't growing in a straight line.)
*

_Whats your long term length goal? _
*BSL*


----------



## Imani (Dec 22, 2010)

Glitter said:


> I am joining.
> 
> _What is your current length? _
> *I am NL in the back, Ear length in the front. This time last year, my hair was falling out in clumps and breaking at the demarcation line. I have some comparison pics I'll put up soon! *
> ...


 
Welcome! What about wigs or half wigs? With your hair plaited or cornrowed underneath? I also see that u are relaxed, u could do curly pin-ups (from roller sets) I used to do those a lot when i was relaxed.


----------



## Imani (Dec 22, 2010)

*Ladies!! Don't forget to post pics! I know some of you are waiting until the end of the year to straighten, length check, come out of braids/weaves, etc.  We want to see those pics!*


----------



## Mena (Dec 22, 2010)

I am just a couple of inches away from full shoulder length. Exciting!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 22, 2010)

Imani said:


> Welcome! What about wigs or half wigs? With your hair plaited or cornrowed underneath? I also see that u are relaxed, u could do curly pin-ups (from roller sets) I used to do those a lot when i was relaxed.



I think curly pin-ups are definitely an option since in terms of styling, I usually just throw in my Caruso rollers and finger comb them out a bit.  Pinning up the curls so they are away from my clothing sounds like a great, easy option.

I will look into half wigs as well - I'm concerned about blending and de-wigifying.  I will have to do some research on this.

Thank you!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm taking pics on friday. I'll post a starting pic then.

Eta: my pics are in my siggy


----------



## BreeNique (Dec 23, 2010)

Current Length: first vertebrae (no idea! sorry!)


goal for shoulder length: April 2011


transitioning/relaxed: Relaxed, 5 months since last relaxer 

Getting to SL: protective styling (wigs, buns, french rolls, heat once a month MAYBE)

Long-term length goal: BSL by Dec 2011!!


----------



## BreeNique (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## BERlin (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope it isn't too early in natural hair care journey to start...

*What is your current length? *
between three and just over four inches around my twa. 

*What is your goal date to make SL?* 
December 2011

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?* 
Natural 

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
No direct heat whatsoever.  
Deep Conditioning 2x a week.  
Cassia or Protein DT once a month.
Twists a minimum of once a month (from January-May) for a minimum of three days and a maximum of five days.
Incorporating more styles and night time rituals to stretch/band my hair.
Develop a more intensive nighttime routine.
1 trim.

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Waist Length. (unstretched)


----------



## Imani (Dec 23, 2010)

Glitter said:


> I think curly pin-ups are definitely an option since in terms of styling, I usually just throw in my Caruso rollers and finger comb them out a bit. Pinning up the curls so they are away from my clothing sounds like a great, easy option.
> 
> I will look into half wigs as well - I'm concerned about blending and de-wigifying. I will have to do some research on this.
> 
> Thank you!


 
Thats exactly what I used to do, and leave some hair out at the crown/front/sides so it looks like a sexy updo, I never liked how I looked with my hair straight back in a ponytail or bun so this was my go-to option. I used to love Caruso's as well. So much so that I have had like 2 or 3 caruso units die on me but I'd just buy another. Its like an instant roller set. 

Half wigs can def be very tricky, I actually make my own half wigs.


----------



## blaque_syren (Dec 23, 2010)

JOINING!

*What is your current length? *
NL 

*What is your goal date to make SL?* 
December 2011

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?* 
Relaxed 

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
No flat ironing until goal date and weekly roller sets.

*Whats your long term length goal? *
BSL


(JUST WNTED TO SAVE MY SPOT BE BACK LATER WITH THE PICS.)


----------



## Imani (Dec 25, 2010)

*Happy Holidays, SL Challengers! *

Only a few days left til 2011, hope everybody got they game face on. I do. I'm ready!!! Lets get it in!


----------



## Dyaspora (Dec 25, 2010)

Imani said:


> *Happy Holidays, SL Challengers! *
> 
> Only a few days left til 2011, hope everybody got they game face on. I do. I'm ready!!! Lets get it in!


Woohoo! I'm ready


----------



## Imani (Dec 25, 2010)

Dyaspora said:


> Woohoo! I'm ready



*Its going down!!!!!!*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm excited for you ladies!!!! Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 25, 2010)

This and the DD Conditioning are prob the only Hair challenges I will be joining as I went a bit overboard last year...

*What is your current length? *
Ear to Neck length in parts (I BC'd in April this year to 2.5 /3 inches)
*
What is your goal date to make SL? *
Would love to make 'full SL by middle of next year...
*
Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
Natural 4a/b
*
How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
- Weekly pre-poo, light protein and steam dc
- Moisturise and seal 3x week
- Lightly oil and massage scalp 3x week
- Low manipulation and protective styling with wigs
- Reduce direct heat to once every 2-3 months max
- 1x monthly Henna / Indigo treatment to cover grays
- Also looking to start experimenting with Cassia (to thicken my strands) and my Indian powders again

*Whats your long term length goal? *
BSL


*ETA:

**Why is your hair currently short? *
BC'd (see above) to cut off relaxed ends
*
Was it cut intentionally or from a setback? *
Mixture of weak relaxed ends during a transition from weaves and me wanting to be fully natural, so I was not sad when I cut them off, in fact quite the reverse.

*Will this be your first time making sl?         *
No I have always hovered between SL & APL.


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 26, 2010)

Imani said:


> *Happy Holidays, SL Challengers! *
> 
> Only a few days left til 2011, hope everybody got they game face on. I do. I'm ready!!! Lets get it in!


Lol let's get it! Game time!



Janet' said:


> I'm excited for you ladies!!!! Happy Hair Growing!!!



Thanks Janet! We need all the support we can get


----------



## cadi (Dec 28, 2010)

two days a go i decided to braid my hair myself and ive done it with no extra hair (don't like fake hair) my hair looks funny but am planning on keeping the braids for one week and bun for the next week in order not to manibulate my hair

also, i followed your advice imani and i applyed the sulfur using my fingers ibnsted of direct from the bottle and waw lots of difference interms of smell and mess i kept it in my hair for two days today am going to cowash in braids hope it ill work

dump question: can i deep condition under the steamer with sulfur on my hair?? i mean can i add my deep conditioner mix on top of sulfur and steam under the steamer to save time?


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 28, 2010)

bump!
bump!


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 28, 2010)

*Why is your hair currently short?*

I BC’d in April, 2010 after a very short transition (two months to be exact)

*Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*

Before my HHJ, I really had no clue how to care for my hair.  I had a major setback after two relaxers within a 2 month period followed by a BKT.  My hair was literally on the floor within 3 weeks after the BKT.  

*Will this be your first time making SL?*

No, I can usually make it to shoulder length without trying.  However, at shoulder length is when I would start losing my ends to dryness, rubbing against clothes, etc.  When I was a little girl I had MBL hair, however it was over processed and unhealthy then as well. erplexed


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 28, 2010)

lovely_locks said:


> Thanks that is a very good chart! I agree with you, the second line is what I will claim as SL.  Another question (lol) for those who are natural are you claiming SL stretched? unstretched?




I will be claiming SL when my hair is SL stretched.  I am undecided as to whether I will straighten at that point or not.  Heat damage scuurrrs me..   But knowing how I change my mind, I may feel completely different about straightening once I actually hit SL.


----------



## Chiquitita (Dec 28, 2010)

cadi said:


> Imani thanks for the information ill order beemine and ill go to this lady that sells black hair care products to by sulfur 8 to use untill i get my beemine although this lady is awful can u imagine that she told me my hair will never grow long because am black and not mixed so my hair is meant to be short and will never grow no mattar what i use
> 
> am following a low manibulation method but because i cowash daily i find it hard not to comb my hair after washing i don't know what to do ave never had tangles before *but now whenever i wash my hair it just hug each other tightly what should i do* do u think its ok to comb my wet hair every day with wide tooth wood comb??


 

When I co-washed daily this past summer, I would saturate my hair with coconut oil and conditioner, then finger detangle prior to washing. This would 'loosen' my hair and remove any shed hairs prior to washing. Once detangled, I did not have to comb my wet hair. Otherwise, my hair would be a tangled, matted mess once it dried.


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

cadi said:


> two days a go i decided to braid my hair myself and ive done it with no extra hair (don't like fake hair) my hair looks funny but am planning on keeping the braids for one week and bun for the next week in order not to manibulate my hair
> 
> also, i followed your advice imani and i applyed the sulfur using my fingers ibnsted of direct from the bottle and waw lots of difference interms of smell and mess i kept it in my hair for two days today am going to cowash in braids hope it ill work
> 
> dump question: can i deep condition under the steamer with sulfur on my hair?? i mean can i add my deep conditioner mix on top of sulfur and steam under the steamer to save time?


 
If u are DC'ing on freshly shampoo'd hair I would wait to do the sulfur later as part of a daily routine instead of during wash day. 

I'm glad applying with fingertips helped! it takes a little more time, but its worth it to me and the product lasts longer.


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

How's everyone doing? Anyone straightened yet for year end? Any special hair plans for New Years eve/day?


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 29, 2010)

I am shoulder length now but I will be cutting soon. I love your hair Imani. It's so full and healthy looking! Love the shine!


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> I am shoulder length now but I will be cutting soon. I love your hair Imani. It's so full and healthy looking! Love the shine!


 

Thanks loca! Why are u cutting?

 I think I've visited (aka stalked) ur fotki before, if I remember correctly I think we have very similar hair.


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 29, 2010)

Imani said:


> Thanks loca! Why are u cutting?
> 
> I think I've visited (aka stalked) ur fotki before, if I remember correctly I think we have very similar hair.



You stalked my fotki I'm about to stalk yours with that shine and thickness you got over there  I havent updated mine in over a yr. But I dont have anything positive to report

I was stretching too long and got breakage at the demarcation line plus I got tangles and knots galore (had to spend hrs detangling). It's broken off all over. My 4b hair cant stretch past 10 weeks. My stylist wants me to trim gradually but I'm impatient. I cant stand to look at these ends so I need to cut it. 


Yeah I do think we have similar hair. I have coarse, 4b hair that is very prone to dryness. Is your hair like that?


----------



## DRL100281 (Dec 29, 2010)

Imani said:


> I usually don't start threads, let alone challenges, lol. but since no one else stepped up, and I was getting anxious, here goes!
> 
> Simply answer the questions below (and any other info you want to share) and post a starting picture. You can post a pic now, or if you are hiding your hair, u can just come back and use the EDIT button to add it later. I'll go first!
> 
> ...


 

***I'm In***
I am/was stretching relaxer, but I think I'm ready to transition.

What is your current length? 
w/ relaxed hair APL... but only 5 months post relaxer

What is your goal date to make SL?
Dec. 2011

How do you plan on getting to SL? 
Protective styles! braids, braid-outs, twist. etc.
Following my reggie

Whats your long term length goal?
MBL


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> You stalked my fotki I'm about to stalk yours with that shine and thickness you got over there  I havent updated mine in over a yr. But I dont have anything positive to report
> 
> I was stretching too long and got breakage at the demarcation line plus I got tangles and knots galore (had to spend hrs detangling). It's broken off all over. My 4b hair cant stretch past 10 weeks. My stylist wants me to trim gradually but I'm impatient. I cant stand to look at these ends so I need to cut it.
> 
> ...


 
I think i'm mostly 4b, maybe a little 4a. My hair is SUPER DRY. I don't consider it coarse tho, after being on the boards for a while I finally understand the concept of coarse strands and my strands are more of a mix of fine/medium strands that very fragile.


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

DRL100281 said:


> ***I'm In***
> I am/was stretching relaxer, but I think I'm ready to transition.
> 
> What is your current length?
> ...


 
Welcome! How long do u plan to transition?


----------



## Imani (Dec 29, 2010)

locabouthair said:


> You stalked my fotki I'm about to stalk yours with that shine and thickness you got over there  I havent updated mine in over a yr. But I dont have anything positive to report
> 
> I was stretching too long and got breakage at the demarcation line plus I got tangles and knots galore (had to spend hrs detangling). It's broken off all over. My 4b hair cant stretch past 10 weeks. My stylist wants me to trim gradually but I'm impatient. I cant stand to look at these ends so I need to cut it.
> 
> ...



Oh, and if you do decide to cut it, be sure to come on over here and join us in the SL 2011 challenge! I definitely understand about wanting to get rid of bad ends, they drive me crazy as well. My hair was chopped off into a short bob in April, with the back so short, it was almost shaved in the back and its already almost SL now, so don't worry, it will grow back in no time.


----------



## MochaMooch (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been debating whether to sign up to this since I'm not really show how to look after my hair properly yet...but I think this challenge will motivate me by giving me something to work towards*

What is your current length? *
NL and EL in some places
*
What is your goal date to make SL? *
December 2011 my nappiversary 
*
Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
Natural 
*
How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
Not sure at the moment. I will definitely be PSing but still need to establish an effective regimen

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Not sure maybe MBL*

Why is your hair currently short? *
BC'd last week
*
Was it cut intentionally or from a setback? *
Intentionally, I always hated getting my hair relaxed and really wanted to get rid of my relaxed hair. 

*Will this be your first time making sl?         *
No, my hair has always been at least shoulder length.

I will claim shoulder length when my hair rests on my shoulders stretched.


----------



## onemoretry (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'm in!

What is your current length? *
NL and EL in some places
*
What is your goal date to make SL? *
December 18th, 2011 *

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
Natural 
*
How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
Co-washing for the 1st 3 months, depending on how that goes I may wear braids and twist later in the year. I am trying to figure out what my hair does and does not like.

*Whats your long term length goal? *
I am thinking APL.*

Why is your hair currently short? *
BC'd on the 18th
*
Was it cut intentionally or from a setback? *
No longer wanted to relax and cut it after transitioning for 9 months.

*Will this be your first time making sl?         *
No, my hair has always been shoulder length unless I had it cut into a cute shorter style.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's my starting pic.


----------



## Imani (Dec 31, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> Here's my starting pic.



Nice! You look like u are there or very close to SL already!


----------



## Imani (Dec 31, 2010)

I know some of ya'll did end of year length checks!!! Show us your pics!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2010)

Imani said:


> Nice! You look like u are there or very close to SL already!



yep she will be there very soon! nice growth!


----------



## Imani (Dec 31, 2010)

My own little bootleg end of year picture. Still not straightening til February so this is the best I could do.


----------



## cadi (Jan 1, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> When I co-washed daily this past summer, I would saturate my hair with coconut oil and conditioner, then finger detangle prior to washing. This would 'loosen' my hair and remove any shed hairs prior to washing. Once detangled, I did not have to comb my wet hair. Otherwise, my hair would be a tangled, matted mess once it dried.


 
I think ill try this but with rice bran oil, thanks


----------



## cadi (Jan 1, 2011)

Imani said:


> If u are DC'ing on freshly shampoo'd hair I would wait to do the sulfur later as part of a daily routine instead of during wash day.
> 
> I'm glad applying with fingertips helped! it takes a little more time, but its worth it to me and the product lasts longer.


 
so you leave sulfur on your hair and go out? emmm i thought i had to wash it out after few hours.
another question can i apply sulfur evry day on hair that already had sulfur the previous day??
sorry for my questions i noticed that im the only one who is asking many questions here ive just started my hair journy and very excited

i didn't straighten my hair but when i took down my mini braids and made a bun ive noticed that my bun is bigger than it used to be it is still small but better
by the way its official my hair doesn't like braids so ill go back to bunning and no braids any more except the three braids i do when i go to sleep some times (big braids two infront and on in the back)


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 1, 2011)

Imani said:


> I know some of ya'll did end of year length checks!!! Show us your pics!!!


 my end year pic is on my siggy. i still have 2 inches to go and i realised my growth rate is 0.5. Since last week i have incorporated growth aids
MSM- 500
Biotin - 500
Chlorella
Plus Im applying sulfur mix. I hope this will up my growth rate to 3/4 inch or more  time will tell.
 how are you all doing? What  are you going to do different this year?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't wear my hair in a consistent enough style yet to show comparison pics - its up in braids most of the year. I'm also not great at taking pics yet so using the side shot. Hopefully I will make SL by April. It has grown since last January but I don't have any clue as to how much.


----------



## Imani (Jan 3, 2011)

cadi said:


> *so you leave sulfur on your hair and go out? emmm i thought i had to wash it out after few hours.*
> *another question can i apply sulfur evry day on hair that already had sulfur the previous day??*
> sorry for my questions i noticed that im the only one who is asking many questions here ive just started my hair journy and very excited
> 
> ...


 
I use it everyday or every other day just like if I was oiling my scalp with any other product.


----------



## Imani (Jan 3, 2011)

Ladies, how's everyone doing??? Its officially 2011 and time to get to it!! I feel really confident about this year.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 3, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ladies, how's everyone doing??? Its officially 2011 and time to get to it!! I feel really confident about this year.


I'm on the look out for a great moisturizer and a deep conditioner. I have changed my diet and my hair is coming in softer, all though still coarse, so that's good. My ends are barely splitting for once in my life but they feel fried and crunchy. erplexed They knot up pretty bad which makes braiding difficult. The weird thing is is that I haven't used any direct heat on my hair since I BC'ed.  I do have a bit of relaxed ends left so it's not hard to say good bye to them.
I have slowly been trimming off the bad ends so I don't think I gained much length in December. I probably have to get rid of 1/2" inch at most so hopefully I can still make SL in May.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Jan 3, 2011)

Can I be down? I'm trying to grow my hair out and have it be healthy. I'm determined 

*What is your current length?*
2 inches mostly. TWA.

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
Natural 

*What is your goal date to make SL?*
Stretched, my goal is to make it to SL by September 2011erplexed. That's ambitious, I know, but I'm determined. If I don't achieve it by then, I'll be aiite. I should be at the least very close to it. 


*How do you plan on getting to SL? *
I plan on getting to SL by protective styling in extensions. I'm not comfortable enough with my TWA length to wear it out and proud, and even if I were I'd still rather do extensions. I'll be doing conditioning treatments in between and during the times I have in my extensions. My hair is coarse and I think one of the reasons I struggled with split ends so bad was because I was trying a lot of treatments, experimenting with protein (henna, and other protein treatments), and not enough on moisture. I'll be keeping the protein but I'm going to significantly decrease the amount of protein I use and focus primarily on moisture and moisture retention. I'll be applying my sulfur treatments every day, twice a day every so often. I'll be keeping my scalp in check by washing it regularly and moisturizing it. I'll be taking my vitamins, drinking more water, eating less sugar, hopefully exercising and eating better. I'll also be doing scalp massages. 

*What's your long term hair goal?*
Full SL unstretched

*Why is your hair currently short?*
I BC'd December 30th. For a long time I've been struggling with excessive splits and holes in my hair. At the time I had mini twists in my hair. Out of frustration and being officially at my wits end, I cut a twist from the middle of my head to about 2 inches. I then walked up to my sister, tears welling up in my eyes, and demanded that she cut the rest. I had an Angela Basset moment  . But seriously, I am frustrated. I'm going to try my damnedest to keep split hairs to an ultimate minimum. 

*Was it intentionally cut or from a setback?*
It was an intentional cut from a setback. My setback was split ends and I intentionally cut my hair. 

I don't have any pics yet but I'll try to get my starting length up here before the end of this month.


----------



## nicolesanjuan (Jan 3, 2011)

Just getting started! Joining this challenge, the avatar is my starting point.

Wish me God's speed!

Nicole


----------



## Imani (Jan 3, 2011)

CocoT said:


> Can I be down? I'm trying to grow my hair out and have it be healthy. I'm determined
> 
> *What is your current length?*
> 2 inches mostly. TWA.
> ...


 
LOL @ Angela Basset moment!  For some reason I can visually see your story in my head, lol. 

Yes, splits are the devil, esp those god awful multi "tree branch" ones. I'm rebuking splits and breakage in 2011!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 4, 2011)

I have not taken wny end of year pics since I have not gotten much growth from when I took my last siggy pic (my hair in the puff) But I can say that my bangs now come past my eye brows and touch mid eye. This is the shortest part of my lawyers. This might be cheating but I am going to claim shoulder length when most of my hair hair touches....not hte front. It will take me another year to take my bangs to shoulder length. I have been wearing my hair in wash and go's and I add extra moisture due to the cold weather. I still feel that I will make my goal og SL by June 2011, which is the month I BC'd.


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 4, 2011)

What is your current length? *Neck length. *

What is your goal date to make *SL*? *April 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*Natural 
*
How do you plan on getting to *SL*? *Weaves and Wigs.  Keeping my hair in well moisturized cornrows.*

Whats your long term length goal? *WL 
*


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 4, 2011)

What is your current length? *Collarbone Length*

What is your goal date to make *SL*? *Summer 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *Natural *

How do you plan on getting to *SL*? *Keeping my hair moisturized, deep conditioning, low maintence, twists and knots.*

Whats your long term length goal? *Anything longer than what I have*

Sign me up, I'm in


----------



## ldorceus (Jan 4, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> What is your current length? *Collarbone Length*
> 
> What is your goal date to make *SL*? *Summer 2011*
> 
> ...


What is your current length? Middle of my neck Length

What is your goal date to make SL? Summer 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? Natural

How do you plan on getting to SL? Keeping my hair moisturized, deep conditioning, low maintence, twists and knots.

Whats your long term length goal? Mid back.


----------



## Imani (Jan 5, 2011)

Hows everyone doing? Are you staying on point so far with whatever ur plans were (ie. lo/no heat, protective styling, applying growth serums, steaming etc.)? 

If I inadvertenly left off anyone's name on the challengers list please let me know!


----------



## Imani (Jan 5, 2011)

luvovcandy said:


> What is your current length? *Neck length. *
> 
> What is your goal date to make *SL*? *April 2011*
> 
> ...


 
That cut looks really cute on you!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't do much to my hair midweek because I'm scared if I touch it then I won't be ready to go to work the next day   So not much happening here. I did a twist out for New Years eve and I am still rocking that which is amazing.  I usually wear a twist out only on wash day but it looks like it will last through the week. I will know whether I can repeat this when I shampoo on Saturday. 

If so my new style for a while will be 2 strand twists for a week and a twists out for a week and shampoo every two weeks. And if it works, I seriously doubt I will put in braid extensions if my hair is doing well. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ladies, how's everyone doing??? Its officially 2011 and time to get to it!! I feel really confident about this year.



My hair is in 2 strand twists right now.  Been spritzing with Taliah's Waajid's Mist, moisturizing with AB's Heavy Cream and sealing daily with JBCO.  My hair is loving this combo.  On the other hand, I am sooo not liking my hair right now.  I'm dying for cornrows but the thickness discourages me.  So I'll be in twists until it gets longer and hopefully more manageable.



Ravengirl said:


> I'm on the look out for a great moisturizer and a deep conditioner. I have changed my diet and my hair is coming in softer, all though still coarse, so that's good. My ends are barely splitting for once in my life but they feel fried and crunchy. erplexed They knot up pretty bad which makes braiding difficult. The weird thing is is that I haven't used any direct heat on my hair since I BC'ed.  I do have a bit of relaxed ends left so it's not hard to say good bye to them.
> I have slowly been trimming off the bad ends so I don't think I gained much length in December. I probably have to get rid of 1/2" inch at most so hopefully I can still make SL in May.



The best moisturizer I've ever used:  Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  The best deep conditioner I've used: Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose.  Best Sealant: JBCO or Castor Oil.

As for your ends, do you coat them in a water based moisturizer and seal them with oil?


----------



## cadi (Jan 6, 2011)

Today i recieved my almond milk and Kccc i love these two, also ive ordered sample of hairevida deep conditioner and honeychild molasses deep condetioner (excuse the spelling) am now under the steamer with my own mix, today ill shampoo my hair then apply the new deep conditioners each one on one side to test them and see which one is better.

am loving my hair  i don't now what am going to do when its full shoulder length.
Unfortunatly i can't share my feelings about my hair with my family they will laugh at me and disencorage me thanks God for knowing all of you ladies.

one last thing I can't stop playing with my hair i need some sort of discipline


----------



## candida1121 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yaaaaaay! I'm super excited to join this challenge. Let's GROW ladies! 

What is your current length? 
*Layered neck length*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*MAY 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Finally ALL NATURAL!  *

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*Minimal heat. Lately, I've been getting blowouts pretty regularly @ the Dominican salons but all that's coming to an end. I guess I'll be doing a lot of WnGs since I'll be working out. I'll just baggy nightly to try to replenish the moisture that my hair is losing. I'm not sure if I have enough hair to bun but I'm surely going to give it a shot!*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*MBL but WL wouldn't hurt  *
Why is your hair currently short? 
*I BCd in July after an 8 month transition. I’d planned to transition for a year to 18 months but the two textures were driving me crazy. *

Will this be your first time making sl? 
*No, my hair has been between APL and BSL for most of my adult life but I’ve never made it to BSL or even believed my hair could grow that long. I believed my genetic makeup didn’t allow for it. I’m excited to see my progress now that I know more about healthy hair practices.*


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 7, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> The best moisturizer I've ever used:  Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  The best deep conditioner I've used: Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose.  Best Sealant: JBCO or Castor Oil.
> 
> As for your ends, do you coat them in a water based moisturizer and seal them with oil?


I coat my hair with a conditioner and then seal with my homemade shea butter mix. I changed the conditioner that I use from the new Suave ones to the Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol which seems to be helping.
I'm waiting for the Qhemet store to reopen because I _really_ want to try almost everything from the line.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 7, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> I coat my hair with a conditioner and then seal with my homemade shea butter mix. I changed the conditioner that I use from the new Suave ones to the Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol which seems to be helping.
> I'm waiting for the Qhemet store to reopen because I _really_ want to try almost everything from the line.



Shea butter is like glycerin for me--it works when it wants to.  But I hope you like Qhemet.  I love the Heavy Cream.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2011)

I had my hair in mini twists/twist out for nearly two weeks so it was time to shampoo. It held up great though for the 1st time.

I sprayed my hair with water, oil and conditioner to loosen the twists. I then used my tangle teazer to detangle and remove the shed hairs. I love this thing. For a minute I thought had type 2 hair. I shampooed with CDs hair moss shampoo? something my mom had left over and didn't like. I applied Suave Conditioner over the shampoo, worked it through and then rinsed. I applied Roux Porosity Control conditioner and layered a blend of deep conditioners that I have left over, on top of the Roux conditioner. I sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes and then left the conditioner in for another 30 minutes. I rinsed and dried my hair with a Sham Wow towel (an idea I'm trying out which I think I will continue). I sectioned my hair into maybe 10 smaller sections and applied Aloe Vera Gel to each section. I then took each section and split it into smaller sections, applied KCCC and combed through with the tangle teezer and styled in two strand twists.

I've tried using KCCC as a wash and go and I don't like it. I just end up with an afro. I refuse to throw it away so I am going to see if I can use it for a twist out. I found that I need to use KCCC on hair that is at least 50% dry or it does nothing. I've never had success shampooing, twisting and then wearing a twist out so I am hoping that this will work.

If this works, this will be my shampoo day regimen because I am pleased with how things went from shampoo to styling. And then I will need to work on my weekly styling regimen. I will be back later today with an update of my twist out.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have no clue what to do with my hair today after I wash/dc. I need more styles.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I have no clue what to do with my hair today after I wash/dc. I need more styles.


 
Working in new styles can definitely be a challenge with the shorter lengths. What styles do you usually wear?


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 9, 2011)

Checking in.. 

I'm still in braids and probably will be until March  I am so hoping to make SL before end of the year is out... Will post pics when I touch-up....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok I did the twist out today. Its not picture worthy but I did learn a few things. I did get a little stretch using the KCCC. But the KCCC flaked on me. When I separated the initial twists it was fine but when I tried to further sub divide the twists it flaked. So I will use the rest of the KCCC up but only use it for mini twists. To have a better twists out I think I need to do more twists but not as many as I usually do for mini twists. 

So after I use up the KCCC I will try the twist out with the Taliaah Wajiid Lock It Up. I'm going to two strand twists the back and leave the rest and see if my twist out will last when I sleep on it.

Feel pretty good because I'm 70% there on a regimen and I can see that I will be able to eliminate a lot of products that don't work for me.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Working in new styles can definitely be a challenge with the shorter lengths. What styles do you usually wear?



Frohawks, braidouts, twistouts, cornrows. I practicing some two strand flat twists right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Frohawks, braidouts, twistouts, cornrows. I practicing some two strand flat twists right now.


 
Besides rollersets and single/double twists don't have anything to add to your repetoire. 

I'm sure by now though you have decided on what it will be.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Besides rollersets and single/double twists don't have anything to add to your repetoire.
> 
> I'm sure by now though you have decided on what it will be.



Sadly I haven't lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Sadly I haven't lol.


 
oops  - How about flat twists in the front with a twistout in the back? or if your hair is long enough maybe flat twists in the front with a puff?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been rocking a curly pinup (thank you SO much Imani) and I love it. I haven't experienced much breakage with this. Tomorrow, I'm going in for a touchup and should have some pictures to share with you all.

Let's grow this thing!


----------



## ksly4ever (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I thought that I would update on what products I intend to use, I had already started taking MSM capsules, but I have now added Mega-Tek and MTG. I have had quite a bit of growth so far in the 3 weeks or so that I have been using them, so I am going to continue with this formula. 

I have also decided to transition to natural. I have been relaxed for over 20 years on and off and I feel it is time for me to get to know what my natural hair is really like, both my kids have 3c/4a hair and I couldn't even now what type hair I have. erplexed

I'm really looking forward to this challenge and am hopeful that I can make SL by the end of the year, but if I don't I'll still be happy because for the first time in a long time I am taking care of my hair


----------



## cadi (Jan 12, 2011)

Glitter said:


> I've been rocking a curly pinup (thank you SO much Imani) and I love it. I haven't experienced much breakage with this. Tomorrow, I'm going in for a touchup and should have some pictures to share with you all.
> 
> Let's grow this thing!


 
How do you do the curly pinup am trying to make buns without the pony tail holder


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I wore a twist out for nearly two weeks and got sick so did nothing to it for 4 days straight. Yesterday had to do something to get ready to go back to work. I still dont' have a regimen so still trying different things. I didn't want to use shampoo because it strips my hair so much. But I tried starting with the conditioner and it wasn't working so well to get the kinky kurly out. So I shampooed once with some Pantene Moisturizing shampoo, followed with a detangling conditioner. I then deep conditioned under the steam cap for 30 minutes and then let it sit an additional 30 minutes. I rinsed and followed up with EO Chamomile and Honey conditioner. I wanted to dry with my shamwow towel but it was in the dryer. Let my hair air dry for about an hour, then added aloe vera gel, followed with the Paul Mitchell leave-in knock off I got from Dollar Tree. I then parted my hair in small sections and applied the Paul Mitchell leave-in and CDs loc butter and put in two strand twists.

My twists came out pretty well, tight, less frizz, rope light with little hang. I think this combination may allow me to wash my twists in braids and to have my twists last for two weeks. 

I am debating on whether I will put in kinky twists in February to help me get to SL. I can have them done in the salon (they last longer) or do them myselfs (cheaper, faster).


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that I have no job, I have nothing but time to devote to my hair so it can get to full SL 

My regime is going to be simple, I might try co-washing every other day and then deep conditioning once a week. For me, moisture will be key but it seems like the best thing that had worked the past few months was leaving it alone and not even paying attention to the fact that I was trying to make it grow. I just looked up one day in November and saw that most of my hair was Collarbone Length


----------



## Amazhaan (Jan 20, 2011)

Hopefully it's not too late to join. 

What is your current length?
*Uneven chin length*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
* December 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Natural *

How do you plan on getting SL hair?
* I am a slow grower and I have a lot of breakage;
 which is why I am giving myself so much time. I plan
 on CW 3-5 days a week and DC once a week. I will only shampoo/clarify
once a month. I will also wear my TWA, twist out, and WNG a lot. I'm also
going to try and take my Nioxin pills more often. I will use MegaTek/OCT 
as a growth aid.*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*APL *


Starting Pic:






Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 20, 2011)

Checking in! I have been wearing my wig with my braids underneath, this is helping me keep my handsout my hair! I might go back to doing bantu knots. I am in the rollerset challenge and need to start rollersetting more! I'm going to do a rollerset once a week! I am just trying to get this breakage area to grow! Hope all is well with u ladies!


----------



## Imani (Jan 20, 2011)

Bumping for the afternoon crowd, lol. Whats up ladies? Everyone staying on point? 

I ran out of my staple moisturizer (Bee Mine Luscious), so I've been slipping on moisturizing this week, but will buy some more soon. I'm just counting down until its time for me to finally straighten/length check-three more weeks. 

I've noticed its much harder for me to tuck/fit my hair under my half wigs than it was a few months ago, so thats a good thing, means I have more hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been wearing a shrunken fro all week. This is definitely not helping ssk problem


----------



## Imani (Jan 20, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I have been wearing a shrunken fro all week. This is definitely not helping ssk problem


 
I have never let my hair shrink up, not even once, lol. I'm too scared. As soon as I wash my hair, it is immediately moisturized, banded/plaited up


----------



## Dyaspora (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. Just wanted to check in with you all and give you updates about what I've been doing with my hair. So, my hair has been in braids since the day before Christmas. I did them myself and this was my second time so I was pretty proud of myself.  I used regular braiding hair and I've found that it was easier to style my hair when I did my hair with Marley braid texture hair. The straighter hair just won't stay put but oh well my ends are protected . Anyway, I've been spraying my hair regularly...usually twice daily. The spray is a mixture of water and random oils such as olive, avocado, almond and JBCO that I have laying around. One of the oils is an oil that my cousin had on her nighstand called Wild Growth Hair Oil. I had never heard of it before and I came on LHCF to see if there were any reviews. Lots of people said it had a bad smell...I should have listened -_-. I have to keep watering down my mixture to reduce the smell.  It does a great job of keeping my hair soft tho and I have yet to decide whether to keep using it.  I also recently added some conditioner to the spray bottle. I usually spray my hair once in the morning and once at night. At night, I spray my hair thoroughly and  throw on a shower cap which is my own twist on the baggying method. I've been getting pretty good results so far. 

I'm having a deep urge to try a wig for the first time in my life. I think it will be a great way to protective style and still keep my real hair moisturized. All these extensions get in the way and suck up a lot of product.

I'm still taking my vitamins but I think I need to slow down on something. I'm not sure whether it's the Vitamin B or the iron but I sometimes feel like gagging immediately after I take my vitamins.

Ok, that's all for now! Hope you ladies are fantastic...

ETA: I forgot to mention that I am still looking for a good deep conditioner and protein treatment. There are lots of reccomendations on here but I have neither the time nor the money to try them all.


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 21, 2011)

Checking in...

I'm still in cornrows under Oakland Girl by Freetress.  I placed an order (which I'm still waiting for) for 3 new wigs and some rollers.  Can't wait until they get here because this wig needs to be laid to rest.  RIP Oakland Girl...RIP.


----------



## Sianna (Jan 22, 2011)

*One Year Post, And I'm ALMOST There!!!*

On 1-25-10 I BC'd my hair, leaving just half an inch of un-relaxed new growth to cover my scalp. Sometimes it seems like it was just yesterday, and sometimes it seems like it was years ago! Overall, it's been a great year! There have been a few ups and downs, but as of for the most part I'm rather pleased with the progress that I've made, not because my hair is as long as I expected it to be after a year of growth, but because my it looks and _*feels*_ healthier than it ever has! Not only that, but my nape is the longest it's been since I was a preteen! 

Here's the pics!

1-25-10 The day of my BC.




I HATE this pic BTW. Not sure why, I just really don't like it!













Eight months later, I straightened my hair for the first time.


















And here's how it looks today.















This is the closest to SL I've EVER gotten! I know that on this forum most will still consider me practically bald, but I really can't be bothered to care! Just a few months more and I'll finally be able to claim my first goal of SL! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: One Year Post, And I'm ALMOST There!!!*



Sianna said:


> ...This is the closest to SL I've EVER gotten! I know that on this forum most will still consider me practically bald, but I really can't be bothered to care! Just a few months more and I'll finally be able to claim my first goal of SL! I can hardly wait!



Great progress.  What are you using to straighten your hair?  I'm so tempted to try it but I think I'm gonna wait until I hit my one year mark.


----------



## Sianna (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: One Year Post, And I'm ALMOST There!!!*



Evallusion said:


> Great progress.  What are you using to straighten your hair?  I'm so tempted to try it but I think I'm gonna wait until I hit my one year mark.



Yeah, I'm a few days early. I wanted to wait till one year exactly, but 1-25-11 lands on a Tuesday and I knew I wouldn't want to go through the flat-ironing process after work, especially when I knew I'd have to be up early the next day!

Anywhoo, I blew my hair out with a hot air brush like this.





It's basically just a blow dryer with a round brush attachment. The bluish colored brush  has small, widely spaced teeth on it. That's the one I use.

Then I flat ironed it using my Remington Wet to Straight flat iron.





It's not one of those expensive flat irons by any means, but I bought it because it had really good reviews on Amazon.com and Walmart.com. I think it does a great job!

I used Treseme' Heat Tamer as my heat protectant.


----------



## Imani (Jan 23, 2011)

I was trying to wait three more weeks til my bday wknd to straighten my hair, but I keep freaking out seeing this splits so I'm wondering if I *should just go ahead and straighten it asap so I can get a trim??? what do ya'll think?* bc I don't want these suckers trying to work their way up my hair strands.  Although generally my splits don't do that, they just either stay where they are or go ahead and snap off. 

My bday wknd was really just a goal date for my personal no heat challenge. I'm not super pressed about wearing my hair out that day. I'm so used to my wigs at this point that it don't even matter for real. A wig might even be better if I end up going out dancing.


----------



## Imani (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: One Year Post, And I'm ALMOST There!!!*



Sianna said:


> On 1-25-10 I BC'd my hair, leaving just half an inch of un-relaxed new growth to cover my scalp. Sometimes it seems like it was just yesterday, and sometimes it seems like it was years ago! Overall, it's been a great year! There have been a few ups and downs, but as of for the most part I'm rather pleased with the progress that I've made, not because my hair is as long as I expected it to be after a year of growth, but because my it looks and _*feels*_ healthier than it ever has! Not only that, but my nape is the longest it's been since I was a preteen!
> 
> Here's the pics!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your progress!!! 

Lol @ practically bald.  I feel the same way sometimes, so many people on here waist length and stuff, and I will just be falling over with glee making SL And will be posting pics for days once I make it they just gonna have talk about my bald self, lol.


----------



## Imani (Jan 23, 2011)

Dyaspora said:


> One of the oils is an oil that my cousin had on her nighstand called Wild Growth Hair Oil. I had never heard of it before and I came on LHCF to see if there were any reviews. Lots of people said it had a bad smell...I should have listened -_-. I have to keep watering down my mixture to reduce the smell.  It does a great job of keeping my hair soft tho and I have yet to decide whether to keep using it.  I also recently added some conditioner to the spray bottle. I usually spray my hair once in the morning and once at night. At night, I spray my hair thoroughly and  throw on a shower cap which is my own twist on the baggying method. I've been getting pretty good results so far.
> 
> I'm having a deep urge to try a wig for the first time in my life. I think it will be a great way to protective style and still keep my real hair moisturized. All these extensions get in the way and suck up a lot of product.



WGO doesn't smell that bad to me at all. its more so just kinda weird. Its only very mildly unpleasant to me. 

The worst smelling stuff I ever used was that Apoghee protein conditioner and of course nothing can top MTG as far as stinky smells. 

I love wigs, that is all I wear right now is my kinky straight half wig. I like that i can wear it either kinky straight or press it out for a straight look. I want braids but my last experience with kinky twists and that marley braid hair wasn't the best. That hair is so ROUGH and tangly or maybe it was just the cheap brand the African braiders used.


----------



## Klearli (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd like to join...
What is your current length?
Layered neck length.

What is your goal date to make SL?
Sept 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
Natural...

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)
Protective Styling, once weekly deep conditioners.  If I decide to wear it straight then only once weekly heat to straighten it.  I'm still trying to figure out how often to do hot oil treatments, I'm thinking every three weeks?

Whats your long term length goal?
BSL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anybody have one side growing faster than the other? My right is  growing faster than my left side.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jan 25, 2011)

If it isn't too late I'd like to join this challenge. I'm about ear length right now. I bc'ed in November and I plan to reach sl by July. I'm braided now until April but then I plan to daily cowash, dc and steam weekly.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jan 25, 2011)

My bad. I plan to reach my goal by protective styling daily, drastically reducing heat, vitamins, jbco, and cowashing. 
My ultimate goal is MBL.


----------



## Klearli (Jan 25, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Anybody have one side growing faster than the other? My right is  growing faster than my left side.



Mine is. My right side is longer than left. Idk why


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Checking in!
So I've been bunning most days.. even joined the bunning challenge.. but I think Im gonna have to switch it up. I made my first half wig this past weekend (with U cut out) and love, love, love it! It looks just like my hair. Ive bought quite a few half wigs but never had the courage to wear any out the house. I'm actually wearing my homemade wig right now at work!

 I washed and DCed, air dried and braided my hair in 6 braids on Saturday... and besides spraying with infusium and braid spray 1-2x daily its been smooth sailing. A girl could get used to this!

I'll try to attach a pic I just took... tell me whatcha think?


Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 25, 2011)

That didn't seem to work. Let me try again... 




Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^Your wig looks really good and natural.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Imani  I'm really excited about it. Already planning to make another wig... my "weekend hair"..  hehe!

Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been really good at washing my hair and braiding it on a regular basis. I don't see much length (it is growing I just don't see it) but it seems to be getting thicker. I'm happy to see that my baby hair is coming back in.  I'm at 4" now and have 2" more before I want to claim SL. It falls perfectly into my one year post relaxer anniversary so I'm really hoping I make it in time.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> I'm at 4" now and have 2" more before I want to claim SL.


 
I must have a really big head. I have 7" of hair and I'm not close to SL. I have at least 3 inches to go.  smh


----------



## Imani (Jan 26, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Thank you Imani  I'm really excited about it. Already planning to make another wig... my "weekend hair"..  hehe!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Yep, I will probably make myself another wig as well. I will probably wear wigs the entire year until I make APL. If I can find some hair that I like, I MIGHT try some braids in the summer.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I must have a really big head. I have 7" of hair and I'm not close to SL. I have at least 3 inches to go.  smh


I have a big head too. It's gonna be forever before the hair on the top of my head reaches my shoulders. (The hair near my face only reaches a little past my eyebrows right now. *_sigh_*)  But if the hair in the nape area makes SL by May I'm claiming it!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 26, 2011)

I took my cornrows out tonight--I just had to see my hair.  Its been hiding for too long.  So I shampooed with Loreal Everstrong Sulfate Free Shampoo (that was a mouthful).  It was a sample..good stuff...I'll probably purchase it when I'm out of poo.  I'm attempting a rollerset tonight (I mainly want to stretch my hair so that I can cornrow it tomorrow)...and back under my wig (Juniper by Sensationnel) I shall go.

I've noticed my hair has grown a little more...maybe a quarter inch so "woot woot" for that.


----------



## tori_mama (Jan 27, 2011)

@ZeeontheGrow, How did you make a wig? Was it easy to do?  TIA


----------



## Imani (Jan 27, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I must have a really big head. I have 7" of hair and I'm not close to SL. I have at least 3 inches to go.  smh


 
Is your hair in the back also 7 inches? I would think at 7 inches you would be at SL or close, at least in the back anyway. 

I was thinking about this last night with the inches. I think I need about 7 inches in the back to be shoulder, and about 8 to be full shoulder. And 10 to be APL; My fake hair I'm wearing right now is 10 inches long and its at APL.  Thats not bad at all (I'm 5"1). I could be APL by the fall which would be super cool


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> Yep, I will probably make myself another wig as well. I will probably wear wigs the entire year until I make APL. If I can find some hair that I like, I MIGHT try some braids in the summer.



Yea, I think I'll alternate between the wigs and bunning. I used cheap bss hair this time (I think its outre super natural perfect bob for like $25), but that's bc it was my first try and I used glue. Im gonna go longer next time and try sewing so it'll last longer, so I'm trying to decide on the hair now. Are u looking for a straight or curly style?


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jan 27, 2011)

tori_mama said:


> @ZeeontheGrow, How did you make a wig? Was it easy to do?  TIA



It was very easy. There are a ton of YouTube tutorials. I kinda combined a few techniques... But don't remember by who right now. I'm at work right now, but I'll try to find u a link or 2 later...


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 27, 2011)

Checking in! Today I took my hair down and now it's hanging loose, something it hasn't done in months and months.

I'm pretty much hovering around 8", 10", and 11" all over my head and with the 8" and 9" in the back so that's good, that part is well below my shoulders, but that's because it hangs lower  Actually, the sides, front and the crown is all 11" and 12" 

If I do go, then I should be FULL SL definetely June/July and when I mean full I mean the hair from my crown is pushing by my shoulders. Just keeping it moisturized and hidden. Not doing any fancy stuff this time and my hair grew like weeds in 2010 so we shall see what will happen for the first half of 2011.


----------



## Imani (Jan 27, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Yea, I think I'll alternate between the wigs and bunning. I used cheap bss hair this time (I think its outre super natural perfect bob for like $25), but that's bc it was my first try and I used glue. Im gonna go longer next time and try sewing so it'll last longer, so I'm trying to decide on the hair now. Are u looking for a straight or curly style?



So far I like kinky straight hair the best. I'm almost all natural 4b/a. I tried the curly half wigs, just didn't like how they looked on me.  And not trying to have use heat on my leave hair for straight hair. So the kinky straight is perfect so far, bc I can just slick down my leave out hair and wear a head band and not have to worry about using heat to blend.


----------



## Imani (Jan 27, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Checking in! Today I took my hair down and now it's hanging loose, something it hasn't done in months and months.
> 
> I'm pretty much hovering around 8", 10", and 11" all over my head and with the 8" and 9" in the back so that's good, that part is well below my shoulders, but that's because it hangs lower  Actually, the sides, front and the crown is all 11" and 12"
> 
> If I do go, then I should be FULL SL definetely June/July and when I mean full I mean the hair from my crown is pushing by my shoulders. Just keeping it moisturized and hidden. Not doing any fancy stuff this time and my hair grew like weeds in 2010 so we shall see what will happen for the first half of 2011.



You are better than me. I will be claiming full shoulder once the back half of my hair is well past my shoulders. I would be waiting FOREVER and a day to wait on ALL my layers to get there.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> Is your hair in the back also 7 inches? I would think at 7 inches you would be at SL or close, at least in the back anyway.


 
I have 6.5 inches in the back and nope its no where near my shoulders. Attached to this head I seem to have a long neck so when I said I needed 3 inches more that is for the back. 

@RavenGirl - I'm claiming SL when my back gets there too.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 27, 2011)

I took out my two strand twists tonight to wear a twists out tomorrow. It was a little scary because my roots were tangled and not sure why. I had a lot of different variables this time so not sure of the culprit. I twisted using different products and using Nonies method but my twists seemed good. I tried to keep my hair moisturized and sealed and I wrapped it. Earlier this week I did spray my hair with an mixture of oil and water. My hair isn't super crazy about water. I have a feeling that is what did it. Even with all the moisturizing, my hair feels really dry. Going to wear it in a twist out tomorrow and then prepoo for saturday. Hopefully between the prepoo and my tangle teezer I will be ok.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 28, 2011)

Well the back of my head and the lower nape, yeah that is around my shoulders, so is the sides, but my crown is still pushing to get there so yeah if I was to straighten my hair then yeah most people would say I am SL pushing for APL 

BUT I feel better when that crown and front is touching the shoulders! That's why I said FULL SL. I will post pics when I either straighten it or maybe in a couple of weeks regardless. I got "sister sledge" hair today wearing it loose so right now, I looked like an extra off the video, _*He's The Greatest Dancer*_ 

Here is what I am going to do differently though for the next couple of months, now that it's much longer:

*Getting back in the habit of vitamins.* Honestly, last year and 2009, I fell off of vitamins and my hair still grew but this time, I'm going to include Iron and a Multivitamin. It wouldn't hurt.

*Less of the 2 strand twists/knots style that I had been using for years!* Although I will say that they are great rentention styles if you are doing everything else you are suppossed to do like I did last year.

*Trying Carrot or Coconut Oil on the ends.* This is something that was really working for me last year so I am going to stay consistent with it. 

*Being consistent with my hair.* Honestly, I could be pushing for APL by now but I am lazy, ha ha. My hair grew more last year than it ever grew in it's life. Now imagine how long it could be if I was consistent with EVERYTHING, I could be pushing for FULL APL by the end of the year 

*Increasing and staying consistent with the water intake.* I believe THIS is the reason why my hair grew just as fast as I was able to retain it. I really think water played a great part in my hair growth/rentention cycle. I don't know I could be wrong but I drank more water last year and had more hair growth so there has to be a connection in there somewhere.

Here's to Happy Growing for February!


----------



## carnivalapple (Jan 28, 2011)

May I join? I hope it's not too late...

*What is your current length? *
Neck length

*What is your goal date to make SL? *
Nov/Dec 2011 *like to give myself time, even if it's more than enough*

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
Natural

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)* 
Hmm...I'm not so good at setting plans for hair growth, but what I do now and have been doing is keeping my hair in 2 cornrows sealing with Tsubaki oil (or whatever I have), take out and co-wash/DC every week since I color my hair. Ayurvedic treatments monthly. Thinking about introducing chlorella into my diet or sulfur for the hair. No heat, lots of moisture and clarifying monthly cause Germany has terribly hard water. -.-;;

*Whats your long term length goal? *
Hip Length


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 28, 2011)

Still wearing braids and I'm also 24 weeks post.. Still aiming for SL this year.....


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 28, 2011)

I am still striving for SL. I'm battling breakage right now! it is really bady when my hair is wet. I am preggo right now and I wanted my hair to grow and not break during this preganancy like it has done in the past b4 my HHJ! For what ever reason my hair breaks off! I was told b/c I dont take my prenatal vitamins like I should! I am making an effort to take them regurally! i just hate that they are so big!


----------



## Phaer (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not sure which challenge I still need to post starting pics in so I am posting pics in all of the ones that I am in. I am sorry if I added pictures already, but you can take these as my 3 months post bc update , I can tell that I have some growth because my un-detangled (tangled?) afro his bigger than before. The first two pictures are from 10/06/10 when I BC and the other two are from yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2011)

Just doing my bi-weekly shampoo. Shampooed with CD Sea Moss to finish it up and 2nd shampoo with a sample I got from Sally's but don't remember the name. I DCd with conditioners I combined together to get rid of and sat under the heat cap for an hour. I did an oil rinse and rinsed that out with some Pantene Conditioner I'm also trying to get rid of. I have a lot of stuff I'm trying to use up. I applied Aloe Vera, then my Paul Mitchell Leave In knock off and Taliah Waajid Mist Bodifier and put my hair into 4 sections. I separated the sections into smaller braids and applied CD balm and CD honey [?]. I can't seem to remember the name of anything tonight. Also 2 products I am trying to use up. 

This is the first time I have braided my hair versus twisting it. There is much less shrinkage with the braids than with the twists. So I will wear a braid out tomorrow and see how that goes. The last few times I have tried this it has not worked out well.

Tomorrow night I will put in two strand twists on dry hair to carry me through the week. It will be the 1st time I have tried this in a long time so I hoping that they look better on stretched hair.


----------



## cadi (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, just checking in am still doing the same routine and my hair feels good but i stopped measuring my hair till April


----------



## ksly4ever (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys, checking in again. As I have decided to transition to natural I have now put my hair in braids to stop me from using heat. 

I've mixed MTG, MT and Coconut Oil and have seen some good growth. I have no breakage or shedding which was a big problem for me previously. My relaxed ends and my new growth is soooooooooo soft and managable. I seem to be on the right track for hair growth finally. 

I'll update again in a month or so


----------



## Imani (Jan 31, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> I am still striving for SL. *I'm battling breakage right now! it is really bady when my hair is wet. *I am preggo right now and I wanted my hair to grow and not break during this preganancy like it has done in the past b4 my HHJ! For what ever reason my hair breaks off! I was told b/c I dont take my prenatal vitamins like I should! I am making an effort to take them regurally! i just hate that they are so big!


 
I have breakage too. Hoping it's just these heat trained/relaxed ends at the tips and that will slow down some after I get a trim in a few weeks. I have really fragile strands, so I really do wonder if I will ever be without any breakage at all, esp as a natural. I remember some long haired person on here, maybe it was Pochohontas said she always has some sort of breakage and it hasn't stopped her progress.


----------



## nimmy (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey... do y'all mind if I slide on in here?

What is your current length? 
*Ear length (scissor happy at the first sign of damage)*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*December 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Natural*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*No idea really, my hair likes henna, coconut milk and acid so I'l go from there. Oil rinses, scalp massages, proper diet, main style will be a wash and go until it grows long enough to bun whilst still curly (braids, twists etc, cant be dealing with that. I'm lazy lol)

Oh and put down the scissors!
* 
Whats your long term length goal? 
*Waist length unstretched, or however long it is when it suits me and is easy to deal with. Hopefully that length is waist length lol

ETA: *Pic coming soon


----------



## Imani (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ladies! Its almost the end of January!*

*Hope everyone is staying consistent w/their regimens and making good solid progress! If you've already fallen off, no worries! Still 11 more months to get back on track. *


----------



## faithVA (Jan 31, 2011)

The braidout was a no go. I could wear it if I had to. So did 2 strand twists on dry hair. They do hang more but not sure if I like them more than on wet hair. Trying a new technique on my hair in the back. My hair in the back is fine and tends to dread so I have added extensions to the back 2" and cornrowed that part to try to keep it healthy while it grows out. 

I will stay in the twists until they get to fuzzy and then do a twists out next week sometime. Not seeing much growth but I am learning a lot.


----------



## Imani (Feb 2, 2011)

Was going to get my hair straightened/trimmed for my bday next week but my stylist flaked on me.   So now I won't be straightening for two more weeks. Sigh. I'm getting anxious! Want to see if I'm making progress/going in the right direction.  If I'm not at the length I think I should be at by now, then I know I need to step back and reevaluate my regimen.


----------



## cadi (Feb 5, 2011)

ive started taking molasses today to increase my growth hope it will work


----------



## Amazhaan (Feb 5, 2011)

cadi said:


> ive started taking molasses today to increase my growth hope it will work



Taking Molasses? Please Explain....


Just checking in... I really can't tell anything yet... I am currently in the CW challenge and Megatek/OCT challenge...so I am going to try my best not to do any length checks until May. 

I do feel like my hair has gotten thicker and it is much more moisturized now, so I hope this is a great start. With the CW challenge I have also added Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor to my regimen and I think this weekly light protein treatment helps alot. I'm also out of this product so I am going to try this Joico K-Pak sally version, next.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 5, 2011)

Just checking in! Thanks Imani for that info i was getting very disccourage! My hair always breaks when I have a relaxer! When I was natural for a hot mi,n my hair didnt break as much! The only time it started to break off was when my hair was dry! i couldnt correct the dryness so I relaxed in Oct '10. Now i wish didn't! I have now decided to transition to natural! No more relaxers for me!

On another note! I have been keeping my hands out my hair! I didnt cowash this week! I am going to shampoo, HOT, protein treatment, and deep condition today! I may do a rollerset, bantu knots or just plait it up! I have been rocking a wig! 

My hair does seem to be growing! i am experiencing some shrinkage with my new growth! I am 17wks post today! i just don't like that my new growth is not the same length all over!


----------



## Imani (Feb 5, 2011)

I told my grandmother my goal was for my hair to be the length of my halfwig by the end of the year. It is made from extension hair that is about 11.5 inches long, so it is layered APL on me. She gave me the side eye, lol. Can't wait to prove her wrong!

I'm bored, and I posted this pic in the transitioning thread so I thought I'd post it here, too. this is after a shampoo a few weeks ago. my hair is very heat trained (unintentionally) and I think has a teeny bit of relaxer on some of the ends in the front.


----------



## Imani (Feb 5, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> Just checking in! Thanks Imani for that info i was getting very disccourage! My hair always breaks when I have a relaxer! When I was natural for a hot mi,n my hair didnt break as much! The only time it started to break off was when my hair was dry! i couldnt correct the dryness so I relaxed in Oct '10. Now i wish didn't! I have now decided to transition to natural! No more relaxers for me!
> 
> On another note! I have been keeping my hands out my hair! I didnt cowash this week! I am going to shampoo, HOT, protein treatment, and deep condition today! I may do a rollerset, bantu knots or just plait it up! I have been rocking a wig!
> 
> My hair does seem to be growing! i am experiencing some shrinkage with my new growth! I am 17wks post today! i just don't like that my new growth is not the same length all over!



Do you think you will transition long term or BC?  I've decided I will be rocking a wig for the rest of the year. I wanted to get some braids in the summer but am afraid for my edges so I think I'm just going to wig it out all year.


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 5, 2011)

How did I not see this???  I would have joined this challenge


----------



## Imani (Feb 5, 2011)

yardgirl said:


> How did I not see this???  I would have joined this challenge



Lol, you probably didn't see it bc it doesn't get bumped as much since most on this site are past SL already 

You can still join. Come on in, chica! Welcome.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> Do you think you will transition long term or BC?  I've decided I will be rocking a wig for the rest of the year. I wanted to get some braids in the summer but am afraid for my edges so I think I'm just going to wig it out all year.



This time around it will b a long transition! I'm currently 17 wks post! So I have a long way to go! I want to be stretch APL when I BC.


----------



## Imani (Feb 5, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> This time around it will b a long transition! I'm currently 17 wks post! So I have a long way to go! I want to be stretch APL when I BC.



The time will fly by! i'm 18 months post and it doesnt really feel like its been that long at all.


----------



## cadi (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Taking Molasses? Please Explain....
> 
> 
> Just checking in... I really can't tell anything yet... I am currently in the CW challenge and Megatek/OCT challenge...so I am going to try my best not to do any length checks until May.
> ...



ive read a lot about the effect of taking molasses internally on hair growth and reverting grey hair into its natural color so i decided to give it a try ill be taking two table spoons daily also ill use molasses on my deep conditioner actually ive tried it before when ive used honeychild deep conditioner made with molasses i liked it but it was very expensive now i bought a big bottle of natural molasses around one pound something. also i remembered that my sister told me about molasses long time ago but ofcourse she told me about it in arabic and it was till two days ago that i new that molasses is what my sister was talking about years ago
ill keep you updated


----------



## cadi (Feb 6, 2011)

Imani said:


> I told my grandmother my goal was for my hair to be the length of my halfwig by the end of the year. It is made from extension hair that is about 11.5 inches long, so it is layered APL on me. She gave me the side eye, lol. Can't wait to prove her wrong!
> 
> I'm bored, and I posted this pic in the transitioning thread so I thought I'd post it here, too. this is after a shampoo a few weeks ago. my hair is very heat trained (unintentionally) and I think has a teeny bit of relaxer on some of the ends in the front.



you will proof her wrong just like ill proof my entire family are wrong when it comes to my hair. Imani your hair looks like 11.5 inches now!!!


----------



## tngirl22 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to join! Is it too late?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 6, 2011)

back to nl ladies. Just been cutting the layers. Hopefully this will be the last time that i have to cut them this yr..will post a pic later.


----------



## Imani (Feb 6, 2011)

tngirl22 said:


> I would like to join! Is it too late?



tngirl22 Nope not too late at all! Still 10 months and some change left in 2011 to make it happen.


----------



## Imani (Feb 6, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> back to nl ladies. Just been cutting the layers. Hopefully this will be the last time that i have to cut them this yr..will post a pic later.



chelleypie810 Is your goal to have blunt hair? I think I want to cut out some of my layers too. Not sure if I want blunt hair, but just not as layered as it is now.


----------



## Imani (Feb 6, 2011)

cadi said:


> you will proof her wrong just like ill proof my entire family are wrong when it comes to my hair. Imani your hair looks like 11.5 inches now!!!



 Girl, no! My hair is no where near that long! The back is about 6.5 inches. Maybe about 8-9 inches up top. I need that back to be past 10 inches to make my year end goal of APL.


----------



## wish4length (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it too late to join?

What is your current length? 
*I wish I knew, but I know it isn't full SL*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*October 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Self relaxed, which is not working*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*No heat, stretching relaxers, and protective styling*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*As long as the hair will grow*


----------



## MochaMooch (Feb 6, 2011)

Just checking in, I'm keeping up with my protective styling I seem to have good retention as I have minimal shedding/breaking...the floor and sink used to be clogged up with hair on wash days but there is virtually none now. I'm not sure if my hair has grown though, it looks the same length. 

How many inches is shoulder length? I was planning to claim sl when my hair reached a certain point but since I don't want to use heat I think it would be more reliable to just go by inches.


----------



## Imani (Feb 6, 2011)

MochaMooch said:


> Just checking in, I'm keeping up with my protective styling I seem to have good retention as I have minimal shedding/breaking...the floor and sink used to be clogged up with hair on wash days but there is virtually none now. I'm not sure if my hair has grown though, it looks the same length.
> 
> How many inches is shoulder length? I was planning to claim sl when my hair reached a certain point but since I don't want to use heat I think it would be more reliable to just go by inches.



MochaMooch  Its gonna vary by person- personal preference on when you want to claim it, layers, etc. and also size of ur head, length of your neck, how high your shoulders sit. 

I generally pick a point in the back of my head (not the nape, higher than that) and use that hair as my guide to when I will claim it. For me that point will be about 8 inches long.


----------



## Amazhaan (Feb 6, 2011)

cadi said:


> ive read a lot about the effect of taking molasses internally on hair growth and reverting grey hair into its natural color so i decided to give it a try ill be taking two table spoons daily also ill use molasses on my deep conditioner actually ive tried it before when ive used honeychild deep conditioner made with molasses i liked it but it was very expensive now i bought a big bottle of natural molasses around one pound something. also i remembered that my sister told me about molasses long time ago but ofcourse she told me about it in arabic and it was till two days ago that i new that molasses is what my sister was talking about years ago
> ill keep you updated



Please do keep me posted...thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tngirl22 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! Glad I can still join!


What is your current length? 
*Neck Length *

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*June 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Natural BC was June 9, 2010*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*No more heat until June maybe not then either. Protective styling braids under half wigs. Target brand chewy multi vitamins & MSM pills every day.  Sulfer & oil mix applied to scalp everyday. *

Whats your long term length goal? 
*Waist Length *



I will post my starting picture in a minute!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 6, 2011)

Imani I just want it more blunt than it is now..and I think I was able to that buy cutting the bottom layer

Yuh i dunno how to tag..i tried but your name is just sitting at the top of my screen lol.


----------



## Imani (Feb 6, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> Imani I just want it more blunt than it is now..and I think I was able to that buy cutting the bottom layer
> 
> Yuh i dunno how to tag..i tried but your name is just sitting at the top of my screen lol.



It showed up weird on my end too. I had new mentions notifications but didn't see a link to click iterplexed

Yeah, I hate growing out layers. When I trim soon, I have a feeling I'm going to have to cut a lot of my bottom layer.  Which is necessary to get it grow out in a better, fuller looking shape; but it will be depressing looking at progress pics bc it will basically not look like I've made much progress


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi - I'm kinda new to this site - been lurking for 1 year and subscribed today - hello everyone.  This challenge is perfect for me - I'm currently NL.

What is your current length? 
Neck length with natural layers

What is your goal date to make SL? 
August 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Totally natural 

How do you plan on getting to SL? I'm wearing twist braids with synthetic hair, minimising heat and manipulation, washing regularly and conditioning (my hair loves moisture from washing, oil doesn't seem to help it much, so I don't bother!).   I will also exercise more and eat more protein etc. 

Whats your long term length goal? 
Long enough to cover my boobs, lol

All my photo's are really large, so I'll downsize them tomorrow and add to my profile - I've been taking pics for the last year.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi ebsalita welcome to the site! 

So far so good. I have decided to not measure or stretch my hair until May or June. Been doing it too often and it's making me fell like my hair is not growing when it actually is. One of my friends that my fro is getting bigger. 
I recently added coconut oil back into my regimen and have fallen in love with it again. It's the best oil for sealing for me and makes my hair stronger. Oh, and my Qhemet came in the mail the other day so I have that too try out now.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

Checking in  Im still following my regime religiously and fingers crossed I should be SL come April. I have not done any length check since dec 26 but I can see that I have NG and thats a good sign.

Glad you are all doing well HHJ


----------



## fungirl08 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm tardy to the party, but I want in on this thing.


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 8, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Hi ebsalita welcome to the site!
> 
> So far so good. I have decided to not measure or stretch my hair until May or June. Been doing it too often and it's making me fell like my hair is not growing when it actually is. One of my friends that my fro is getting bigger.
> I recently added coconut oil back into my regimen and have fallen in love with it again. It's the best oil for sealing for me and makes my hair stronger. Oh, and my Qhemet came in the mail the other day so I have that too try out now.



Ravengirl thank you for the warm welcome and all the best on your HHJ.  You're really good no to be checking all the time - if my hair wasn't in braids, I'd probably check every day


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi is this still open if so I would love to join.


----------



## cadi (Feb 9, 2011)

ive been to the salon this morning and ive treated my self with the jioco reconstructer treatment , a blow dry and straightener my hair felt nice but i had to cut about an inch or more to even my ends they look horrible when ive straightened my hair i resisted the hair dresser to cut my hair and i went back home and cut it myself i think i need to rethink my regimen and products i was expecting more growth and better hair but little thing better than nothing and ill keep on the hard work however i don't think ill make it to full shoulder length by April maybe by the end of this year.
the hair dresser complimented my hair and how its all natural and full but she didn't like how i left it to grow uneven and she wanted to cut it into a pop she said its suits me but i resisted the temptation (good girl)


----------



## Imani (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome ladies, if I missed anyone's name on the list, please let me know! 

No one made it yet for February??!! Lol, here it is only the second month of the year and I'm dying to see some reveal pics.


----------



## sarathu (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello!! 
I would like to join!

What is your current length? 
Bottom of neck length with layers.

What is your goal date to make SL? 
I want to be at the bottom of SL by May 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL?
Wearing braids under wigs for 2 weeks at a time, DCing often, moisture moisture moisture, Hairfinity vitamins, no heat. Just being nice no my hair.

Whats your long term length goal? 
BSL

I lost my camera so i have only one pic for now, my hair is in a braidout in the pic so my hair is shrunkin, (and a little nappy) but its at the bottom of my neck. Sorry about the horrible quality 

When i get a new camera i will re post a better starting pic.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 10, 2011)

grow ladies grow! you can do it! I might have to join later b/c I'll be doing the BC in April at my one year mark


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry I have been MIA! I am doing a length check in 2 weeks...but I can't post pics until the end of June bc I am in the HYH Challenge  I will definitely let you ladies know when I reach SL though  HHG


----------



## cadi (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,
ive decided to stop the beemine sulfur and use EVCO on my scalp instead, also ill reduce the frequency of cowashing  for two weeks and see the effect on my hair. these are the new changes to my regimen.
am going back home next week inshallah where its warmer so i think ill go back to wet bunning am determine on getting this tresses to shoulder length inshallh


----------



## Imani (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of spring goal dates! Can't wait to see everyone's progress this spring! And even if you don't make it, there's still plenty of months left in 2011!


----------



## Anastaja11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello!! 
I would like to join!

What is your current length? 
neck length I bced last day in May of last year and had like 1/2" of hair

What is your goal date to make SL? 
I would love to make full SL by my year anniversary end of may early June

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Natural

How do you plan on getting to SL?
weaves and wigs my hair thrives on less manipulation
Also deep condition and moisturizing
 
Whats your long term length goal? 
Mid back length and maybe waist length if I can deal with mid back length


----------



## liloneonpc (Feb 12, 2011)

cancel request


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Feb 12, 2011)

So I was attempting to avoid the salon and try another 12 week stretch... But caved in today at 9 weeks. I had the serious hair blues, feeling like I've been bunning, aka bummin' it, for most of the past 2months and not seeing any progress! I didnt have the energy to wash my own hair today.. And I also just needed a lil pampering.. So ended up @ the Dominican salon. I initially went for a wash n blow, but the stylist insisted I needed a relaxer. It didn't take much convincing :-x. Anyhoots! I relaxed.. And was pleasantly surprised. I've made a little more progress than I thought. Nothing major, but for a slow grower, a noticeable improvement. I took some pics with my phone (which is kinda hard to do) but feel like maybe I'm tilting back a little, so I'll take some more when I get a chance...


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry it has been so long. i have been so busy with school. i am not yet shoulder length by my one year mark: june. here are my update pics. sorry my update pic is my hair flipped up.


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 14, 2011)

Zeeonthegrow - it's always lovely to discover you've made a little more progress than you thought and perhaps there is no need to have gotten dispondent?  Keep going and you'll get there!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I am seriously on my way to making SL, hopefully I will be FULL by I don't know, end of summer maybe? 

When I say FULL, I mean measuring from my crown, if I use my sides, middle and back of my head, I will be pushing APL so I am not going to cheat


----------



## candida1121 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a quick update. I've been doing well with just leavig my hair alone. I've been hiding it under wigs since the New Year but I haven't been baggying like I'd planned. Will make an effort to baggy more to keep the moisture in. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Feb 18, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Zeeonthegrow - it's always lovely to discover you've made a little more progress than you thought and perhaps there is no need to have gotten dispondent?  Keep going and you'll get there!



Yes, my little progress Def gave me the motivation I needed to keep doing what I'm doing. Thanks for the encouragement ebsalita


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it too late to join :-(


----------



## Imani (Feb 19, 2011)

Finally got my hair flat ironed and trimmed after wigging it for almost 5 months. It looks and feels amazing! Its so shiny and I didn't even get a rinse. My stylist was very impressed and said even tho I haven't had a trim since August my ends didn't look that bad at all and she can tell I've been taking really good care of it and have found what works for me. It has a lot of curls in it now so I will take some pics in the next day or so once the curls fall and really scrutinize my hair to assess the progress and get a look at how much was cut. I will prob not trim again til the fall.

I was cringing a bit with the comb out process. I have gotten used to doing it myself and being really slow and meticulous. 

I should be all natural now after the trim. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Feb 19, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> Is it too late to join :-(



Nope. Come on in! Still got 10 months and some change to make it.


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yay.  Let me answer the questions. Thanks!! I'm excited


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 19, 2011)

What is your current length? 
TWA 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
October 2011 (1 year natural)

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Natural

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Right now I have a very simple regimen.  I am using weaves and wigs as my protective styles. I use castor oil for thickness especially in my nape/temple area. I also use coconut oil for oil rinses.  I'm using a SLS free shampoo by jane carter.And use her Nourish and shine daily on my edges/nape area. I really need help. NOt sure what to do. Just taking it all a day at a time. 

I'm also using Megatek as a growth aid along with GNC vitamins.

Whats your long term length goal? 
Thick healthy BSL hair.


----------



## newnyer (Feb 19, 2011)

OOOoooo! This looks like something I want to get into! I haven't had a relaxer in over a year though and I get one tomorrow...so I want to see where I'm at straight to get an accurate SL and ultimately APL length timeline goal (been in sew ins consistenly for the last year so I barely even saw my natural hair for more than 2 days).  Can't wait to join you ladies!!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Haven't updated in a while. Since my six month length check in december I feel like I haven't made any progress. I know I suffered from a slight bout of breakage (nothing severe, but way more than what I'm used to), and I know my hair well make a strong comeback.

I have been using the other challenges that I'm in to help me meet this one. With the consistent use of ceramides and other oils my hair is doing much better. I also started cowashing more frequently  at least three times a week.  Oil rinses twice a week have also helped my hair tremendously. I also make sure that I drink at least 60oz of water daily.

I stopped baggying also. I love the moisture it brings to my hair but since I stopped I have noticed a dramatic decrease in single strand knots. Plus with the renewed steps in my regimen I really don't need to baggy. Taliah waajid protective mist bodifier has become my staple moisturizer. I still hate the smell but it does its job so I'm not complaining. All in all, I feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## newnyer (Feb 20, 2011)

OK- got my hair relaxed.  It is so fine and thin right now that length seems to be the last thing I need to worry about.  I'm definitely a little past CBL, only a little bit to go from SBL.  (Yay for me, right?) BUT all that is for nothing if I look damn near bald at the top of my head!   I'm doing some lurking right now in other threads and considering using MegaTek and buying Neosporin AF as part of a regimen to get try and get my hair a little thicker.  Just when I thought I was close to a great goal--something throws a monkey wrench in my plans. Woa is me.


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

newnyer said:


> OK- got my hair relaxed.  It is so fine and thin right now that length seems to be the last thing I need to worry about.  I'm definitely a little past CBL, only a little bit to go from SBL.  (Yay for me, right?) BUT all that is for nothing if I look damn near bald at the top of my head!   I'm doing some lurking right now in other threads and considering using MegaTek and buying Neosporin AF as part of a regimen to get try and get my hair a little thicker.  Just when I thought I was close to a great goal--something throws a monkey wrench in my plans. Woa is me.



what do u think is causing the thinning? Diet change, medications, stress, chemical damage, etc?

Is is thinning as in shedding from the roots? or it is breaking in areas?


----------



## newnyer (Feb 20, 2011)

I first noticed the thinning a year ago immediately after a relaxer Dec '09. My hair seemed to be fine before that (yes, a little thin but as for as density it wasn't that noticeable). I just charged it to chemical damage (wasn't my first go-round w/ a bad relaxer) and swore off relaxers by wearing sew in weaves consistently until now. But NOW I'm thinking it may have been more than that...because after more than a year of no chemicals, co-washing, and moisturizing, I still see a significant amount of scalp. I'll post pics. I did change my diet last year around this time to no beef or pork, but it was about 4 months after I started the weave thing....and I increased my fish & seafood intake- do you think that could have done it? No more stress than usual. Lol. My nape and crown seem to be taking it the hardest, actually having spots where it has broken off, but it's also suprisingly sparse all around. I'm assuming it looks its worst since it is a fresh perm, but the difference from my normal density is still very noticeable. So basically, it looks like I have a lot of issues coming at me all at once. I just need to figure out the best way to tackle them all.


----------



## newnyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I couldn't load the pics for some reason....but I added them to my fotki....here ya go...

http://public.fotki.com/newnyer/


----------



## nobreakage (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope I'm not too late to join! I only recently discovered the site and am now a believer! I've been relaxing and wearing weaves for years, and finally decided to take the weave out and learn how to take care of my relaxed hair. I think I was addicted to weaves, and although it's apparently a protective style, my hair would constantly break and thin out under the weave... Anyway I need lots and lots of help on this journey - don't have a clue how to take care of my hair.... I need serious help/suggestions on how to prevent breakage.

What is your current length? 
Neck Length

What is your goal date to make SL? 
December 2011 

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Texlaxed, I think? I don't usually keep the relaxer on very long. Maybe someone could tell me from the picture if I'm relaxed or texlaxed?

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)

I'm trying to drink more water, and I've started taking vitamins - a Multivitamin + Biotin + Omega 3 + Calcuim&Magnesium + Vitamin D. I have also started Muay Thai (mixed martial arts/kickboxing) for overall health.
I'm gong to be deep conditioning weekly with Cholesterol Conditioner, and will condition and seal nightly: Ramoni leave-In conditioner and Proclaim Argon Oil as my sealer. I will also wrap my hair every night. I'm still learning about protective styles - I'm really trying to stay away from my weave addiction though. I work in a professional environment, so I'm hoping I'm not limited to buns everyday... plus my hair doesn't bun very well because it's shorter in the front. I'll be researching the site for ideas, but any suggestions/feedback is welcome!!! 


Whats your long term length goal? 
BSL if possible... I believe... I believe... I believe!!!!!


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

nobreakage said:


> I hope I'm not too late to join!  I only recently discovered the site and am now a believer!  I've been relaxing and wearing weaves for years, and finally decided to take the weave out and learn how to take care of my relaxed hair.  I think I was addicted to weaves, and although it's apparently a protective style, my hair would constantly break and thin out under the weave...  Anyway  I need lots and lots of help on this journey - don't have a clue how to take care of my hair....  I need serious help/suggestions on how to prevent breakage.
> 
> What is your current length?
> Neck Length
> ...



Um, you look like you are already SL


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I first noticed the thinning a year ago immediately after a relaxer Dec '09. My hair seemed to be fine before that (yes, a little thin but as for as density it wasn't that noticeable). I just charged it to chemical damage (wasn't my first go-round w/ a bad relaxer) and swore off relaxers by wearing sew in weaves consistently until now. But NOW I'm thinking it may have been more than that...because after more than a year of no chemicals, co-washing, and moisturizing, I still see a significant amount of scalp. I'll post pics. I did change my diet last year around this time to no beef or pork, but it was about 4 months after I started the weave thing....and I increased my fish & seafood intake- do you think that could have done it? No more stress than usual. Lol. My nape and crown seem to be taking it the hardest, actually having spots where it has broken off, but it's also suprisingly sparse all around. I'm assuming it looks its worst since it is a fresh perm, but the difference from my normal density is still very noticeable. So basically, it looks like I have a lot of issues coming at me all at once. I just need to figure out the best way to tackle them all.



do you think it was the sew ins that did it? Crown and nape seem to be trouble spots for a lot of people. I'd continue to lay off chemicals and also braids/sew ins for a while. And try out some of the different scalp treatments floating around the boards. My favorites are Bee Mine Serum and also Afroveda shikaikai. 

Have u ever considered going natural?


----------



## Retro (Feb 20, 2011)

*What is your current length? *
Neck length I guess

*What is your goal date to make SL? *
I really don't have a goal date b/c I'm still judging how fast my hair grows. The faster it gets there the better of course.

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
Relaxed- got my first relaxer in years in January after ditching sew in weaves

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *
Wash 1x a week, Megatek, Blowdry one a week, Flat iron maybe 2-3 a month. Stretching relaxer to 8 weeks, maybe longer - this is my first time trying.

*Whats your long term length goal? *
APL I guess. I really just want nice hair lol

*Why is your hair currently short? *
I've worn weave for the past 10 years and some form of braids probably longer. I've never taken care of my hair, my mother never took care of my hair, so it was just dry damaged and a damn mess.

*Was it cut intentionally or from a setback?*
I got a relaxer in January and my stylist cut to the length it is now to even it out. It was a little longer than that but hidden under my sew-ins

*Will this be your first time making sl?*
Yes, I've never had long(ish) hair in my life. I've never even worn my hair out in years so it's weird.

So here's my hair 1st week in Jan when I got my hair done. I got my whole hair relaxed and it was cut to even out. The 2nd picture is tonight. So like a month and half since. Is my hair longer? It looks like it might by but I'm sitting her telling myself it looks longer because I'm holding my head in a different way. 2nd pic isn't flat ironed either, just blow dried.


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^Yep, its longer and fuller


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

Wanted to wait for my curls to fall some more before I did length shots, but just in case I don't get around to it, I went ahead and took some. 

the first 2 pics are from the day I got it done.


----------



## Katherina (Feb 20, 2011)

Imani said:


> Wanted to wait for my curls to fall some more before I did length shots, but just in case I don't get around to it, I went ahead and took some.
> 
> the first 2 pics are from the day I got it done.



Wow!  Gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## Imani (Feb 20, 2011)

^^^thanks! I'm FINALLY starting to see some progress. Protective styling/no manipulation and TLC really work, but I swear its boring as all get out/tedious as heck, lol.


----------



## newnyer (Feb 20, 2011)

Imani said:


> do you think it was the sew ins that did it? Crown and nape seem to be trouble spots for a lot of people. I'd continue to lay off chemicals and also braids/sew ins for a while. And try out some of the different scalp treatments floating around the boards. My favorites are Bee Mine Serum and also Afroveda shikaikai.
> 
> Have u ever considered going natural?


 
Ya know, not that I think the sew ins did the actual _initial_ damage...but I definitely know they didn't help and may have just prolonged the issue- so yes I will DEFINITELY take your advice on laying off the sew-ins. Girl I've been studying this darn forum for the past 12 hours like I'm about to take a test! So far I'm intrigued by the Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, JBCO, Megatek (which I actually already have in my product stash-just never used), and MN.  Bee Mine Serum & Afroveda shikaikai?? Haven't heard of it but here I go w/ my continuing research! I definitely need to get a serious regimine together so I can get some more thickness.  I'd love to retain the length if not longer...but again...right now that's not the biggest issue so that'll have to wait.  Thanks SO much! 
 As for the natural--I tried it for 3 years awhile back ago. I'm not completely opposed to it, but I love the styling options that I (had) with healthy relaxed hair a little more.  Having to straighten my natural hair often didn't seem smart either since I work out 5x a week and would have to wash & revert all the time.  Maybe stretching and texlax? 

So err, um...I'm not sure if I'd still be a candidate for this challenge but I'm changing my goal to a FULL SBL, not just SBL by the end of 2011. lol  In other words...WHEN I finally get to SBL- I won't count it until I have a full head of healthy hair! perplexed


----------



## ebsalita (Feb 21, 2011)

newnyer said:


> OK- got my hair relaxed.  It is so fine and thin right now that length seems to be the last thing I need to worry about.  I'm definitely a little past CBL, only a little bit to go from SBL.  (Yay for me, right?) BUT all that is for nothing if I look damn near bald at the top of my head!   I'm doing some lurking right now in other threads and considering using MegaTek and buying Neosporin AF as part of a regimen to get try and get my hair a little thicker.  Just when I thought I was close to a great goal--something throws a monkey wrench in my plans. Woa is me.



newnyer

Sorry to hear about your current problems. I wore sew in weaves for a couple of years and I have to say I did notice that they do tend to thin the hair a little.  (It wasn't so bad that it caused me concern, I just accepted it as part and parcel)..   I used to wash my hair twice a week with the weave in too. I moved to making my own weave tracks attached to those "clippy things" I found that this worked better as I could move the tracks about, take my weave out at night, wash it in the morning etc....  Just an idea.

Anyway lady - I see you're thinking about Neosporin for MN? I found that really old MN thread on Friday night and just couldn't stop reading!  I bought some Daktarin (UK equivalent) on Sat, and I'm in...  There are too many good reports not to give it a try and it was waay easier to get hold of than Megatek.  

Have you made your mind up over the Neosporin yet?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2011)

Imani said:


> the first 2 pics are from the day I got it done.


 
Beautiful hair, it looks very thick. From the pics it looks like you may already be SL. How close are you?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2011)

Checkin in for February and not much happening. I had planned on putting in kinky twist extensions but have been very busy. I'm also still working on my regimen and it seems to be getting a little better. So even though I don't notice any growth, I may at least have a regimen by summers end.

Today I tried an abbreviated version of what I usually do
I deep conditioned with hair mayonaisse on semi-wet hair for 1.5 hrs
I shampooed with diluted shampoo
I conditioned with TW conditioner for 20 minutes
I applied my leave in mix (TW mist bodifier, paul mitchell knock-off, s-curl, aloe vera, sunflower oil)
I applied mango butter and two strand twisted in larger braids vs the mini-twists
I sat under the heat cap for 30 minutes

My hair actually maintained moisture the entire time I was styling my hair which has never happened before. So I am going to try a twist out tomorrow. If this turns out well I may refrain from putting in the extensions. I need to have a good hairstyle though to take my mind off of my hair growing.

Upon re-evaluating my hair tonight, it appears more likely that I will reach SL around June or July vs. April. I will count it as SL when my crown reaches SL. I may need to put it up just to take my mind off of it.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 22, 2011)

I need to do a nice blow out myself for a length check. For some reason, the longer my hair gets, the more scared I am to wear it out 

So far I am at 11' pretty much all around and maybe 8-9" in the back area. So of course, at the beginning of May I need to be at my 13" length check in and at least 11" in the back. 

So my hair looks layered but I am STILL measuring my hair from the crown! I will not cheat! I will not cheat


----------



## Imani (Feb 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Beautiful hair, it looks very thick. From the pics it looks like you may already be SL. How close are you?



Thanks. Its an illusion tho, my hair is not thick, lol. It just doesn't have any product on it, as soon as some oils hits it, it will not look thick anymore.

I could possibly claim it at this point just barely judging by my pics. But I will wait til April when I straighten again for my one yr progress check. Hopefully by then it will be no questions sl.

I am just happy I've found a regimen that is working finally even tho protective styling gets old. My next task will be to learn to get salon flat iron results at home. Something I've failed miserably at in the past but I'm determined to figure it out. Sometimes I wear straight half wigs so I will practice on my leave out hair w different products/techniques. When I reach my goal (apl) I am thinking I will prob straighten once a month in the cooler months.  


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 22, 2011)

I too have failed at flat ironing. I think it's because I always have my hair in two stranded twists and then wrapped around itself in a knot and it takes time to really straighten out the deep waves that having my hair in that style causes for so long at a time. 

If I didn't have the twists, then maybe I could try flat ironing my hair just to see how much progress I have made and how close I am to full SL! 

I want it to be full all the way around. I also want to make sure that my hair ends are still healthy enough to handle a hot comb or flat iron if I wanted to do it maybe twice or 3x a year so right now I am working on:

*Length Retention*

*Maintaining Length* (meaning not losing hair any length so I have a setback)

*Maintaining Healthy Ends*


----------



## Imani (Feb 22, 2011)

My hair actually straightens fairly easily. My issue is the way it feels. Its not soft and silky like the salon and wont have hardly any elasticity. I use all the same tools and products they do so I figure it must be my technique. I think I need to work on my blow dry technique. I think maybe I was using too much heat during the blow dry making it dry out. Next time I will turn down the heat and focus more on technique and getting good tension. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 22, 2011)

Your hair is beautiful Imani!


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys

I think I might be shoulder length already guys. Pls excuse my busted home made length t shirt. The first pic is my hair pulled from about an inch above my nape. The second is a frame of ref for u guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So what do u guys think? My nape is at two and the part in the pic is a little past the 1

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ I think you are full NL and you just made SL. I personally like to wait til I am the full length before I claim it.

I am deep conditioning with ORS hair mayo, followed by BFH Banana and Avocado Mask. Will co wash with BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing Con, use Elucence MB con as my leave in.
I am going to oil my scalp with castor oil, moisturize with QB BRBC and seal with EVOO.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 22, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I think I might be shoulder length already guys. Pls excuse my busted home made length t shirt. The first pic is my hair pulled from about an inch above my nape. The second is a frame of ref for u guys.
> 
> ...


 
No you are not Shoulder Length. If your hair is Shoulder Length, it will be long from the crown or the back of your hair to your shoulders. 

You are still Neck Length, sorry


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^okay so you measure from the crown? Can you explain how you do that? Also what do you mean from the back? Do you mean the middle of my head? So the second line on my shirt is shoulder and the first is neck? Sorry for all the questions SL has always confused me.


----------



## Imani (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^I think u could claim SL if you want to esp since u said the piece pulled out is higher than the nape. plus its probably even longer if it were pressed out


----------



## newnyer (Feb 23, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> newnyer
> 
> Sorry to hear about your current problems. I wore sew in weaves for a couple of years and I have to say I did notice that they do tend to thin the hair a little.  (It wasn't so bad that it caused me concern, I just accepted it as part and parcel)..   I used to wash my hair twice a week with the weave in too. I moved to making my own weave tracks attached to those "clippy things" I found that this worked better as I could move the tracks about, take my weave out at night, wash it in the morning etc....  Just an idea.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no sew-ins for me for awhile-going to see if I can make it with my own hair for awhile. Got an oversees trip coming up so it'll be hard.   but I like that clip idea! Kudos! My friend also recommended half wigs....hmmm....
YES girl didn't that Neo thread have you hooked???! I read every page. I already have MT so I MT so I plan to use that in my regimen also. So YES I'm in! I should wait a bit since I have a fresh perm but it is ON and popping this weekend after a quick CVS Pharmacy stop! Lol


----------



## newnyer (Feb 23, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So what do u guys think? My nape is at two and the part in the pic is a little past the 1
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Yea I agree with the above post, to me you are just hitting SL, but I'd wait until you straightened it to see if you are a full SL.  Congrats on the growth!


----------



## Imani (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump! 

Month 2 is almost done! 10 more months to go, which means 5+ inches of growth still possible! Does everyone have their regimen on point or are you still tweaking it?


----------



## ksly4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had about 2 inches of new growth since I stopped relaxing my hair at the end of November, but my nape area is seriously lacking in the growth department. This is really frustrating because my nape is usually the first area to grow. So I have added Biotin to my regime in a effort to get things moving a little quicker. I doubt that I will be full SL by December, as my hair is in layers but will be happy with making partial SL.


----------



## Imani (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^u just reminded me, I need to take my vitamins. I have been slacking. I take a multi, biotin, and folic acid. 

2 inches in 3 months is great progress!


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm still tweaking my regimen! i have started cowashing 2x a week, along with shampooing 1x a week! 

I am just now getting breakage under control! I have fine hair and I havent trimmed in a year! I have some splits and I realize that my hair grew faster with trims! 

So I dont know how to trim my hair but I will dust my ends once a montth! Taking 1/4 off! I still want to make SL! I'm also transitioning!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> Bump!
> 
> Month 2 is almost done! 10 more months to go, which means 5+ inches of growth still possible! Does everyone have their regimen on point or are you still tweaking it?



Yep,yep... I cant even see myself with 5+ more inches. Lol. Kinda sad, but my hair has never been much longer than it is now.  Anyhoots, still tweaking my regi. I relaxed 2 weekends ago and enjoyed wearing it out last week. I bought a new half wig last weekend .. Miko by Vanessa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will be wearing her and my homemade half wig on weekends 
I'm back to bunning mon-Friday. I wash and dc 1x a week, but can't wait for it to warm up a bit so I can try cowashing again. This past weekend I dced & air dried. I ended up wearing my wig on Sat and Sunday, with my hair parted in 2, twisted & pinned up under... So Monday I used my steam rollers to revive my hair, & been rocking a messy bun. 




I think I like this method bc it gives my thin hair body and makes my bun look fuller. Plus, my hair does not like to be combed when wet, so I prefer to air dry then steam set than roller set my wet hair.
Steam heat is good, right?


----------



## Imani (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^I like steam rollers too (well I used to when I was relaxed, haven't really found a use for them as a natural) and yes I believe it is good for your hair. 

Is that the wig in the first pic? Nice! And you bun looks really pretty too.

If I actually get five more inches, it will be more hair than I've ever had as well. I'm not gonna lie, I am confident it can get that long, but there is a twinge of doubt where I'm like, ok, I'll believe it when i see it


----------



## Rossy2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

@Imani 5 inches??? WOW I wish I WISH . If I get 4 inches I would be more than happy  I know my hair grows 0.5 inches on avereage so far but I doubt if that is consistent every month. I guess I have just come to accept that patience is the main ingredient to growing long healthy hair. I think I will be full *SL *come mid year. i need 2 more inches i think. i will do a length check end of march when I relax.

@ZeeontheGrow you looks so pretty in that wig and your hair is silky and beautiful. Here is some magic hair portion just for you to get 5 inches or more come end year 

@ksly4ever congrats on your growth if i got that i would claim SL 

any ladies claiming SL this month??


----------



## Imani (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^If I stay on top of my game, I think I could get five inches by year end. Most of my hair grows at a decent rate except for one little shady area.


----------



## ksly4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I am becoming obsessed with LHCF and hair in general, and love looking at progress pics. At the moment I don't have anymore breakage and I seem to be retaining the length that I have, so I'm happy with that. Good luck to all those hoping to make SL


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> Bump!
> Does everyone have their regimen on point or are you still tweaking it?


 
Still working on my regimen. I'm not sure I can even call it tweaking. I have some techniques that I like but I don't even have 1 product that I can say is a staple. And I have so much junk that I refuse to buy anything else. So now I'm doing a lot of mixing. erplexed


----------



## Imani (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^I mix products as well. I have about 4 different conditioners that I mix together. I have found a staple moisturizer tho for now, Bee Mine Luscious.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2011)

I have decided on a regimen I am going to work with at least for March so I can have a base.

Shampoo (dilute shampoo with water) - any shampoo
Condition (apply conditioner before rinsing out shampoo) and rinse - Roux Porosity Control
Deep Condition - Kenra MC (going to pick up a bottle this weekend)
Leave in (aloe vera, Taliaah mist bodifier, Care Free Curl, Paul Mitchell knock off) mix
Style

I will prepoo if necessary (have mini twists)

I will try this out for the next few weeks and modify if needed. This will at least give me something to start with.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm.. My last post didn't go through for some reason. :-/

@ Imani, yes I'm wearing Miko in the first pic -- thank u. Have u tried the steam rollers since u've gone natural? I wanted to try them on my lil sister's blow dried natural hair. Her hair is so thick and I thought it might make it a lil more manageable for her and my mom.
@ Rossy, thanks! I'll def need some magic to gain and RETAIN 5 inches lol. I'll stick to what's been working for me and hope I make it there, but like Imani, "I'll believe it when I see it"


----------



## Imani (Feb 25, 2011)

^^^No, I haven't tried steam rollers as a natural. I just wear my hair in plaits under a half wig right now. I have very tight type 4 hair so I would think they might make my hair frizzy. But maybe not, idk. 

I haven't done much experimenting on my natural hair at all really as far as styling. I will have more style options once it gets longer, so for now just focusing on health and length and will try out some styles later. I am really looking forward to having some twists with enough length to pull back. I can easily see that being my go to style once I get some length. Sigh, maybe by summer 2012? lol


----------



## nobreakage (Feb 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> Um, you look like you are already SL


Edited pic to show my goal for the year. I'm going to take more pics today to show the short front and sides and also my nape - nape is almost bald). Still experiencing a bit of breakage all around. Also going to hunt for silk pillowcases and for MSM today as a lot of people seem to be swearing by these things.


----------



## Dyaspora (Feb 26, 2011)

BF helped me measure my hair! I can't really tell if it has grown since the beginning of the challenge because I didn't measure my hair the same way. Nonetheless, I have never seen my hair stretched out in the back so I was very pleasantly surprised


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 26, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while.  I am sick of my hair and I am dying for a sew in.  I've never had one before but I'm feenin' bad!!  Other than that, I'm still hanging in there.


----------



## Imani (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, its been fun wearing my hair out for a couple of days although it actually started to kind of annoy me getting snagged on my clothes and in my face. 

now its times time to get back under my wigs for another two months until end of April for my next length check. Then I will take a long break from any heat until the fall. And hopefully by then I will be close to APL.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 27, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> ^^^okay so you measure from the crown? Can you explain how you do that? Also what do you mean from the back? Do you mean the middle of my head? So the second line on my shirt is shoulder and the first is neck? Sorry for all the questions SL has always confused me.


 
It's not that confusing. The top of your hair is your "crown", and if your hair from that area is reaching or touching your shoulders, then you are shoulder length. Or if the hair on the back and the sides of your head is touching your shoulders, you are SL.

For most people, their hair grows in layers so naturally the hair at the nape would touch the bottom of your neck faster because it hangs lower! That's not a hard concept to figure out ladies 

Here is a link to pics of SL. There are various length of hair that is SL. 

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ength hairstyles&fr2=tab-web&fr=yfp-t-701-1-s


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey ladies 

Checking in at 28 weeks post relaxer today and I'm still wearing braids right now so I don't know what length I am. I will be relaxing at the end of march at 32 weeks post and at that I time I will post pictures for length check. Hopefully 1 step closer to shoulder length


----------



## lovely_locks (Feb 28, 2011)

the only part of my hair close to my shoulders is my nape.my crown is half way to my neck. my crown grows so slow. i really dont think ill make sl by june....maybe nov.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 28, 2011)

lovely_locks said:


> the only part of my hair close to my shoulders is my nape.my crown is half way to my neck. my crown grows so slow. i really dont think ill make sl by june....maybe nov.


 
You keep going! Try for Collarbone Length first, that's what I did. Now that I am full CL, I can now push for SL and I am about 3 inches on the front and sides from full SL and in the crown and nape is about 2 inches from full SL, and I did this in a year so don't you give up! That's what this thread is for


----------



## Missjae09 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, Ladies!! I hope all is going well! 

I feel like my hair is growing but I really feel like its taking forever to get SL!  Iat one moment it really is... I'm trying to trick myself into thinking I have patience and at times it works and at other times it doesn't but I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place because I can't FORCE my hair to grow faster but I can't cut it either. Oh well... thanks for letting me vent. HHG!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Try for Collarbone Length first, that's what I did.


 
That is a fantastic idea. Thank you for suggesting it. It will give me a closer goal to shoot for.


----------



## Imani (Feb 28, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Hi, Ladies!! I hope all is going well!
> 
> I feel like my hair is growing but *I really feel like its taking forever to get SL! * Iat one moment it really is... I'm trying to trick myself into thinking I have patience and at times it works and at other times it doesn't but I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place because I can't FORCE my hair to grow faster but I can't cut it either. Oh well... thanks for letting me vent. HHG!!



I feel the same way. People always talk about how SL to APL is the hardest. But for me, just getting to SL is always the hard part (I don't think I've been full SL since a brief period in high school, I'm always stuck at NL).  I honestly think once I make SL this time (esp as a natural and wearing protective styles) the rest will be breezy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2011)

My hair is looking better each month as I learn some new stuff. But I am looking forward to SL because I think my twists will look soooo much better. And maybe, just maybe I will be able to wear a bun, a roller set and maybe a WNG. So many plans.

We are getting closer ladies every day. We will make it.


----------



## Imani (Mar 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> My hair is looking better each month as I learn some new stuff. But I am looking forward to SL because I think my twists will look soooo much better. And maybe, just maybe I will be able to wear a bun, a roller set and maybe a WNG. So many plans.
> 
> We are getting closer ladies every day. We will make it.



Maybe its bc I have layers but I don't see myself being able to wear a bun until I'm at least apl Twists too, I already know I wouldnt like the look of twists down, they'd have to be pulled back, so I probably wont rock them until APL. But thats my year end goal, so only 10 more months to go!


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 1, 2011)

grow ladies grow! 

I'll be lurking in here from time to time. I've gone from SL to EL/NL with the chop so I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines.


----------



## lovely_locks (Mar 1, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> You keep going! Try for Collarbone Length first, that's what I did. Now that I am full CL, I can now push for SL and I am about 3 inches on the front and sides from full SL and in the crown and nape is about 2 inches from full SL, and I did this in a year so don't you give up! That's what this thread is for


 
great advice! im taking it to heart. nice growth btw!


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 1, 2011)

So yeah...guess who got their first weave?    Finally!  I snuck in the bathroom at work to take a pic.  It was curled but after flying around at work..well, you know...  Either way, I'm liking not having to think about my hair.  This thing is tight as heck...hoping this dissipates in the next few days.  I'm shooting for a full 8 weeks so if you see me posting about taking this weave out, please SPANK ME!!!! 

My First Weave (MilkyWay Yaky 100% Human Hair Color #1)


----------



## Imani (Mar 2, 2011)

Evallusion  Cute!

Im afraid of weave so I think I'm about to get a full wig. Kinda tired of my half wigs. In the mean time to change it up tho, I think I'm going to set my half wig on flexi rods this wknd instead of just having it hanging straight. 

I absolutely cannot wait to see the results of all this tlc and protective styling pay off come year end. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Mar 2, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> grow ladies grow!
> 
> I'll be lurking in here from time to time. I've gone from SL to EL/NL with the chop so I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines.



NikkiQ. You may as well come on and join in the fun! Lol. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 2, 2011)

^^Yeah I just may have to


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay ladies, I will be posting pics in a few mins. Please don't laugh at me, it's my first blow-out and to top it off, shrinkage is a  so go easy on me!


----------



## Imani (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^ Don't be scurred! lol


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^ Don't be scurred! lol


 
Trust, I am. And this is my first time I have ever shown my face or hair on here


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay here they are! I look like the lost member of Sister Sledge 

This is after my FIRST blow out and again, shrinkage is a


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a few more! What do you all think, am I close to SL? My friend said that IF I flat iron my hair, most likely I would be at SL right now, but I don't know, I'm scared


----------



## Imani (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^ Wow, you have really nice thick hair! I would think u are prob SL straightened.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^ Wow, you have really nice thick hair! I would think u are prob SL straightened.


 
Thanks! If you pull my hair down, it's around my shoulder blades.

So I guess my goal should be revised to SL _unstretched_ then huh? 

The blow dryer didn't even flatten it out completely like the ladies in the commercials


----------



## ksly4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

AvaSpeaks your hair looks so healthy and full. I would happily claim SL if I had your length


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> I feel the same way. People always talk about how SL to APL is the hardest. But for me, just getting to SL is always the hard part (I don't think I've been full SL since a brief period in high school, I'm always stuck at NL). I honestly think once I make SL this time (esp as a natural and wearing protective styles) the rest will be breezy.


 

Yes I believe this is true also. This is the longest my hair has ever been in it's life. Once I got really serious, I saw the growth and retention! We can do this ladies!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 2, 2011)

ksly4ever said:


> AvaSpeaks your hair looks so healthy and full. I would happily claim SL if I had your length


 
Aww who's the little cutie in the pic 

Thanks! It's funny because even though I have thick hair, it's fine. Does that makes sense? So it's like fine strands all piled up on top of each other. 

IF I reach full SL by summer, I am going to push for a new goal, *SBL* (shoulder blade length). The nape part when pulled down reaches to my shoulder blades but I want to see if I can get the front and crown down there too before the end of the year, or at least close to it!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Here is a few more! What do you all think, am I close to SL? My friend said that IF I flat iron my hair, most likely I would be at SL right now, but I don't know, I'm scared


AvaSpeaks WOW!!!!! you got some yummy looking hair. You are SL congrats!!!!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 3, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @AvaSpeaks WOW!!!!! you got some yummy looking hair. You are SL congrats!!!!


 
Aww thanks! Girl look at your hair and that shine! We should both push for my new length, *SBL* (shoulder blade length),  We are both so close...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Aww thanks! Girl look at your hair and that shine! We should both push for my new length, *SBL* (shoulder blade length),  We are both so close...


Thks... I will definately join you hopefully end of the month when I relax and do a length check. I think it will make the much dreaded APL journey shorter . SBL is the longest my hair has ever been.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 3, 2011)

CBL, which is what my hair is now is the longest my hair has ever been. I NEVER thought I would finally be on the road to SL.

And ALOT of that's me. Because I wasn't consistent and I wasn't doing the things I needed to be doing to take my hair to the next level. The year before, I buckled down and got serious and last year I stopped "watching" it grow, and then the next thing I knew, I had longer hair 

And to be honest, it could had been longer, but again I still half-assed it, even with the new length. I could/should be on the way to APL but no. So it's okay, I am going to be FULL Shoulder Length by summer (June) and then push to SBL for the end of the year! 

Funny how there aren't more ladies on this thread because I know there are a LOT of lurkers and newbies who are struggling with Neck Length and Collarbone Length, just like I was  Not everybody is pushing BSL yet!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> CBL, which is what my hair is now is the longest my hair has ever been. I NEVER thought I would finally be on the road to SL.


 
Congratulations on making it to SL.  APL is right around the corner.

Are you in the APL challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Thks... I will definately join you hopefully end of the month when I relax and do a length check. I think it will make the much dreaded APL journey shorter . SBL is the longest my hair has ever been.


 
Ms. Imani,

Do you think it would be possible to put the graduates in the original post under challengers? We could put the graduates name and the month/year.

I would be willing to help with that if needed.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations on making it to SL.  APL is right around the corner.
> 
> Are you in the APL challenge?


 
No I am not SL yet! I still got like maybe what 2 inches to go? I was saying that if I play my cards right, I should make SL by summer and then push for SBL (shoulder blade length) for the end of the year.

I want to be FULL SL. My crown and front is not touching my shoulders yet. I still got a few months to go so that's why I posted the pics to see if you guys thought I was close yet.....

Depending on body type, most people have their collarbone above their shoulders, so that's why I said push for CBL first and then SL is like a few months away


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok - just double checking because I still get confused about the hair length thing. Full SL is when the crown touches the shoulders, not the front?

sheesh - can't wait to get past SL. Measuring all the other lengths are easier.


----------



## Imani (Mar 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ms. Imani,
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to put the graduates in the original post under challengers? We could put the graduates name and the month/year.
> 
> I would be willing to help with that if needed.



faithVA  Yeah I was going to do that. But nobody wants to admit they are SL yet.   People keep saying "I think" or "maybe" or "not until xyz section gets there, etc".  So I was just waiting until someone came in and definitively said "HEY YA'LL I MADE IT!!!"


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> @faithVA Yeah I was going to do that. But nobody wants to admit they are SL yet.  People keep saying "I think" or "maybe" or "not until xyz section gets there, etc". So I was just waiting until someone came in and definitively said "HEY YA'LL I MADE IT!!!"


 
That makes sense. Hadn't thought of that. I know when I do make the announcement I want to be clearly SL.

Looking forward to the celebrations. I know some are coming up soon.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 5, 2011)

I dunno how many of you ladies protective style BUT they know have mini spin pins and they are FABULOUS. the big spin spins were too big and I didn't have enough hair but these are perfect and i'm ear length in the front and neck length (at the very bottom of my neck) in the back. So these should work for alot of you ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> I dunno how many of you ladies protective style BUT they know have mini spin pins and they are FABULOUS. the big spin spins were too big and I didn't have enough hair but these are perfect and i'm ear length in the front and neck length (at the very bottom of my neck) in the back. So these should work for alot of you ladies.


 
Ok you have caught my attention. How are you using them? Do you have any pics with styles you have done? Or is there a yt video?

I would love to have some more styling options.


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok you have caught my attention. How are you using them? Do you have any pics with styles you have done? Or is there a yt video?
> 
> I would love to have some more styling options.



What is a spin pin?  What kind of styles can you create with them?  Are they suitable for NL naturals?

Apologies if a dumb question, but never heard of these.  TIA


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I'm waiting patiently. Ok maybe impatiently. I have my purse on my shoulder and one shoe on ready to head out the door to the store to pick some up.

Need more details.

( I was going to include emoticons but dang I don't have the patience to read through all of those and find the ones that fit)


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been eyeing the spin pins but didn't think I had enough length... But maybe the smaller pins would work for me. Think I'm gonna give em a try.  Thanks Chelly!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry guys!!! I was doing law work on my fab spring break -__- um but if you youtube spin pins there's diff styles on there to do. I just put a bun on top of my head and put the pins through. There at target for 6.29 and you get three of them. There not as long as the regular spin pins.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 5, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> What is a spin pin?  What kind of styles can you create with them?  Are they suitable for NL naturals?
> 
> Apologies if a dumb question, but never heard of these.  TIA



I would think they would be fine for NL natural. I'm relaxed so i'm not sure. But spin pins are used to make buns without a bajillion bobby pins.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks ChelleyPie. I will pick up some tomorrow. 

I still don't think my hair is long enough for a bun but maybe I can hack soemthing together. I am between NL and CBL in the back and NL in the front but still can't get my hair in a bun. I think I am going to need another 2 inches. I am hoping when I am full SL buns will be easier.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 5, 2011)

your hair is def longer than mine so you should be fine!


----------



## Imani (Mar 5, 2011)

Twisted up a section of my hair. Never tried to do twists before. they look nice but I would just still prefer for them to be waaaay longer. So idk if I will try to rock this style or not anytime soon. One day when I have ALOT of free time I will twist my whole head and play around with it. 

They do, however,  look longer than I thought they would and would probably be able to do some sort of pin up with some strategically placed bobby pins.


----------



## sexylonglegs (Mar 5, 2011)

Great topic and your hair looks great


----------



## Sesi (Mar 5, 2011)

Can I even join? 

I am natural, and had - 4.5-5 inches of hair all round. All of that changed last night when i did a hack job on some of my colored ends. I need to go to a salon to get that straightened out and trimmed, and i am not sure they won't cut of like the two extra inches of hair i have left. if that ends up being the case, i'm not sure i will succeed here. so the point of all my rambling is... i am late to the party, but can i join?


----------



## Imani (Mar 5, 2011)

Sesi said:


> Can I even join?
> 
> I am natural, and had - 4.5-5 inches of hair all round. All of that changed last night when i did a hack job on some of my colored ends. I need to go to a salon to get that straightened out and trimmed, and i am not sure they won't cut of like the two extra inches of hair i have left. if that ends up being the case, i'm not sure i will succeed here. so the point of all my rambling is... i am late to the party, but can i join?



Yep, still a little under 10 months left. Come on in. Just answer the questions in the original post and any other background u wish to add such as if this is your first time being SL, etc.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 5, 2011)

*What is your current length? *Neck Length 

*What is your goal date to make SL? *December 2011- I need all the time I can get lol

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?* 
Natural after 10 months of transitioning 

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) *PSing everyday, very simple reggie which consists of daily cowashing, weekly poo and DC, M&S every day, protein treatment every 2 months. Also taking hair,skin and nail vitamins along with incorporating some sulfur into the mix.

*Whats your long term length goal? *MBL unstretched...aim high!


----------



## Sesi (Mar 6, 2011)

*What is your current length*  collarbone length (i think. could be neck length tho). 4-4.5 inches 

*What is your goal date to make SL 2011?*  December 2011 - slow grower, trying to grow healthy hair. 

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? * Natural

*How do you plan on getting to SL?* protective styling (twists), low manipulation (redo style once every two weeks (when i am swimming) and once ever 3 weeks (when I am not swimming); weekly shampooing and conditioning, moisturizing weekly/biweekly 

*What's your long-term goal?* as long as i can get. I have never had longer than neck length hair in my life, esp when relaxed, so i'm excited to see just how long i can grow my hair!!!


----------



## nik83 (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know whether i can still join, but if I can, these are my stats:

*What is your current length:* NL I guess. (Nape goes to mid of Neck [3.5in], Top of Crown goes to top of ear [5in]

*What is your goal date to make SL 2011?* Dec. 31, 2011 

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?* 100% Natural

*How do you plan on getting to SL?* ORS scalp scrub 1x/mo; shampooing and DC 1x/wk (Sun); Baggying 3x/wk (MWF); COwashing 3x/wk (TuThSat); Twist outs, Low manipulation, sew-in weaves

*What's your long-term goal?* WL (from top of crown)

ETA: Finally measured with tape measure, corrected the lengths.


----------



## Sesi (Mar 6, 2011)

here are some pictures

i finished hacking all over, and now i have roughly 4 inches everywhere except for the nape, where i went scissor-happy so it's 3 inches.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 6, 2011)

*_Sigh_* I'm not sure if I am going to make it to SL by my post-relaxer anniversary this coming May. My hair is thickening but it hasn't quite made it yet. The thing is that _I know my hair can grow faster than this_ so I'm going to change some things and see if that helps.
My diet has improved but still needs work so I'm going to the Daniel Fast (really a vegan diet) for lent with my mother to help kick start my way to better eating. (I plan to become a pescatarian again after the "fast.") I hope to work out everyday during this fast or at least more consistently than I have been doing. Also, I am going back to taking my multivitamin and hair vitamin daily. I hope all of this will help me to gain better health in general and maybe just maybe give me faster growth (that would be a plus.)


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 7, 2011)

^^^Ravengirl sounds like a good way to jump start your hair come back. I'm going to start working out 5 days a week again myself. That seemed to help my hair's health quite a bit while I was transitioning. Now that I'm natural and can cowash everyday without the hassle of 2 textures, I'll be able to really dig deep into my training for competitions next year. I'm still working on my newly natural reggie though. This is all foreign to me. Last time I was natural, I was 6 years old


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 9, 2011)

So my future DH measured my hair today and says I have about 2.5-3" until I get to SL. SO STOKED!!!!!!


----------



## Retro (Mar 9, 2011)

I stretched for 9 weeks and finally got a touchup. Here's what we're working with. My hair dresser did a tiny trim too. So this picture is March. The ones below are Jan & Feb


----------



## nik83 (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^Very nice progress!! You can see that your hair has gotten thicker, you must have a good reggie!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Retro, Very nice progress your hair is getting thicker. Good job HHJ

@NikkiQ, you will be SL before you know it. HHJ

I have decided to end my strech and will be relaxing my hair this weekend. i will not be able to post pics coz im in HYH challenge but i will keeo ya´ll posted.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies if you want faster hair growth or rentention, DRINK LOTS OF WATER


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 13, 2011)

So I did a search and destroy mission today on one quarter of my hair and I am very pleased with the few split ends and SSKs that I found. I had to cut very few hairs.
I measured a few of them and it looks like on my left side that my hair is about 5 to 5 1/2 inches long. I'm at 10 months now so I guess that makes me an average grower which I'm happy with.  The thing is I could have sworn my hair was growing much slower than that but it could just be that the back (which is what I usually measure) grows slower or is suffering from breakage. I swear my nape, all though thicker, is at the same length from when I big chopped back in mid-November.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 13, 2011)

Great to see this thread bumped up 

Okay ladies, who is gonna be at their first checkpoint this Spring? Summer? 

Who think that it will take the whole year to get to SL?


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 13, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Great to see this thread bumped up
> 
> Okay ladies, who is gonna be at their first checkpoint this Spring? Summer?
> 
> Who think that it will take the whole year to get to SL?


I think I might make SL or at least grazing by the end of the summer.


----------



## ksly4ever (Mar 13, 2011)

I need all the remaining months to try and get to shoulder length. I feel that I set a high benchmark joining this challenge. But I joined to have something to work towards.

I currently have my hair in micro braids and I'm hoping when I take them out I will continue to see growth. If I don't make SL by the end of December I wont be mad as long as I have retained some length and it's healthy b/c my hair was seriously damaged before.


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 13, 2011)

I've just changed the date of my next length check a little closer as I'm going to a party so I'm moving my braid takedown and blowout to coincide with this.  I'm quite excited - can't wait to post progress pics...

I don't know when I will get to SL - I was bottom NL when I began and think I'm probably nearly CBL now.  Maybe by July????

Working out and the MN definitely helped, though I have been ill for the last three weeks and didn't really have the energy for the gym and stopped the MN as I didn't think it'd be sensible as I've had a headcold for so long...

I've started the gym again and all is good, just got to get my diet healthier...


----------



## Imani (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm straightening again at the end of next month.  Even tho it will still probably just barely be right at SL I may just go ahead and claim it. After that I won't wear my hair straight again til the fall.

A lot of ladies had spring goal dates. So when the time comes, I will be calling people out for updates


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay ladies, who is gonna be at their first checkpoint this Spring? Summer?
> 
> Who think that it will take the whole year to get to SL?


 
I'm going to doa length check the first weekend in April. That will get it out of the way so I can stop thinking about it. 

I think I should be full SL by the end of summer. I think! ok I hope 

I really don't want to put heat on my hair to measure so not sure how I am going to check it. I may try a rollerset.


----------



## nobreakage (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm having a major setback, Ladies...   I should change my screen name from 'Nobreakage' to BreakageCity.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong. UGH!!!! 

I'm now 4 weeks post relaxer and I've for the most part stuck to my regi of washing and deep conditioning 1x per week, wearing my hair in protective styles (I wear a loose bun 6x/week and wear my hair down only 1x per week).  I've been wrapping my hair at night, using a silk bonnet and scarf, and I only use heat 1x a week.  My nape damage is getting off the charts now, and now the rest of my hair seems super dry, and it's just snapping off.  

The only thing that I can think of that I've done differently is a light a protein treatment last week.  I used an egg and olive oil for 20 minutes and then a deep condition with Cholererol Deep Conditioning treatment. My hair started just snapping off at the ends after that treatment, so later in the week I tried a co-wash and deep conditioning mixture with honey, Cholesterol and olive oi friend's suggestion)l. That's when the little new growth I had at my nape started getting even more choppy.  I'm so discouraged....

I'm going to stick to the deep conditioning, and will avoid protein treatments for a while.  If anyone can recommend a really good deep conditioner, I'm game for suggestions.  I don't even want to do my April progress pictures    I've got to keep it positive though - I'm hoping this is just a bump in the road and I'll be back on track soon.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 13, 2011)

ksly4ever said:


> I need all the remaining months to try and get to shoulder length. I feel that I set a high benchmark joining this challenge. But I joined to have something to work towards.
> 
> I currently have my hair in micro braids and I'm hoping when I take them out I will continue to see growth. If I don't make SL by the end of December I wont be mad as long as I have retained some length and it's healthy b/c my hair was seriously damaged before.


 

Drink that water! I'm telling you, that is the KEY to hair retention. I am positive of that now.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 13, 2011)

nobreakage said:


> I'm having a major setback, Ladies...  I should change my screen name from 'Nobreakage' to BreakageCity. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. UGH!!!!
> 
> I'm now 4 weeks post relaxer and I've for the most part stuck to my regi of washing and deep conditioning 1x per week, wearing my hair in protective styles (I wear a loose bun 6x/week and wear my hair down only 1x per week). I've been wrapping my hair at night, using a silk bonnet and scarf, and I only use heat 1x a week. My nape damage is getting off the charts now, and now the rest of my hair seems super dry, and it's just snapping off.
> 
> ...


 
Here are 6 things I would try for the rest of March thru the end of April 

*Lay off the heat once a week*. Just until the end of March or thru mid-April.

*Increase your water intake* and *start taking some kind of hair vitamin or supplement*. I recommend GNC Ultranourishair in combo with GNC Biotin. 

Also if you can, take an *Iron supplement*. This is for strength in your actual hair. Hair that is moisturized won't get dry. But hair that is strong won't break and snap! 

*Avoid the Protein Treatments* for awhile. 

*Moisturize your ends daily and seal* with either Coconut, Jojoba or Olive oil

BTW: I use ORS Hair Mayo for my deep conditioning treament


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Mar 14, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Great to see this thread bumped up
> 
> Okay ladies, who is gonna be at their first checkpoint this Spring? Summer?
> 
> Who think that it will take the whole year to get to SL?



My goal is SL by June... But I'm not so confident I'll make it. Actually had a bit of a set back. Thought my hair was loving all the protein, and prob missed all the warning signs until I realized I was getting an alarming amount of breakage a week ago. I've been trying to incorporate more moisture the past week by prepooing w olive oil, dc w/ a moisturizing con, and co washing mid week (in braids).  I've been using Aubrey Organics HSR and starting to see some improvements. Also need a trim, which I'll have my sister attempt bc I'm terrified of salons (last "trim" cost me nearly two inches because my hair was "fuzzy", actually under-processed, at the ends) I hope I'm back on track in a few weeks, bc I plan on getting a sew in to help me stretch to June --- my next relaxer/length check. I'm hopeful that my back layers will be SL, but my sides should be ::fingers crossed:: CBL and my bangs chin length.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Mar 14, 2011)

nobreakage said:


> I'm going to stick to the deep conditioning, and will avoid protein treatments for a while.  If anyone can recommend a really good deep conditioner, I'm game for suggestions.



I'm going through the same thing, and have been using Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose. My breakage has cut down a bit, but it's only been a week. Also, my hair breaks like crazy when combed wet, So when cowashing, I applied conditioner to my dry hair and braided. Left it in for a couple hours and then washed out while in braids. I then allowed my hair to air dry to 80%, took the braids down 1 by 1, applied moisturizing leave in and evco oil and rebraided. When I took out the braids in the morn, my hair was very soft and had a healthy shine. I just fingercombed into a bun and was good to go. 

Don't be discouraged... We'll get to SL, setbacks and all!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 14, 2011)

MY hair is actually growing  SL in 2011 is looking good.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 14, 2011)

Decided to do a little pull test on Sunday after a day of babying my hair. SL here I come!


----------



## ksly4ever (Mar 14, 2011)

nobreakage said:


> I'm having a major setback, Ladies...   I should change my screen name from 'Nobreakage' to BreakageCity.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong. UGH!!!!
> 
> I'm now 4 weeks post relaxer and I've for the most part stuck to my regi of washing and deep conditioning 1x per week, wearing my hair in protective styles (I wear a loose bun 6x/week and wear my hair down only 1x per week).  I've been wrapping my hair at night, using a silk bonnet and scarf, and I only use heat 1x a week.  My nape damage is getting off the charts now, and now the rest of my hair seems super dry, and it's just snapping off.



I'm sorry this has happened to you, the only thing that worked for me was to stop using heat on my hair. I went from constant breakage daily to no breakage at all.


----------



## nobreakage (Mar 16, 2011)

AvaSpeaks... and I listen!!! Thank you so much for the advice - I'm definitly going to try it. Can't believe I set myself back so far... Reallly appreicate then help, and will update on my progress.


----------



## nobreakage (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks ksly4ever - Ya, I'm pretty bad with the heat. I also figured that since I was only using heat 1x per week that gave me permission to use the highest heat settings.... Dumb move on my part. Definitly stopping the heat for a while.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey ladies 

I'm still wearing braids, I am currently 31 weeks post relaxer with 2 more weeks to go before I do my touch-up . Hopefully I see some real progress and retain much of my growth and working my way toward shoulder length.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 17, 2011)

I started back on my sulfur growth serum last night to help boost my growth just a wee bit before my summer growth spurt. Every little bit of help I can get...I'll take it! lol


----------



## nik83 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think I have much of a difference in hair growth since last post, I was planning on doing my next length check on 09/05 when I straighten my hair again, exactly 6 mos from the first one.

I will be back on the sulfur serum (MSM powder mixed in Carol's Daughter: Lisa's Elixer) after I use the ORS scalp scrub that final came in the mail. After that I'm going to use my *first* wig which also just came in the mail.  

How do you ladies style your hair under your wigs. I was thinking of doing the African threading I saw in another thread, and tutorial on youtube. It looks like a great way to stretch my hair while hiding it. What do you think?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 17, 2011)

Everybody, stop pulling on the hair in the back of your hair to measure for SL. That hair is reaching to your shoulders faster simply because it's lower.

Ladies try this test. *Pull you hair from the top of your head and the sides of your hair. See how long it is from the top and see how far it is from your shoulders.*

*THEN* tell me how long you got till you get to SL. Okay ready set go!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2011)

I went to Target and of course I couldn't leave without passing through the hair product aisles. I'm so proud of myself I made it through without buying anything. It was tempting. My target is finally catching up with the rest. We now have Taliaah Waajid, Kinky Curly, Shea Moisture and I saw this new product Twisted Sistah which was calling me.  And then I saw spin pins. And i know I don't have enough hair to put a spin pin in. Kept on walking. And then I found the entire Giovanni line in another section. 

So made it through with no hair products. But I did go buy me some reading glasses because I couldn't ready that crazy print on the back of that Twisted Sistah tube

But when I finished up my line of products I'm going to let myself play a little. But only one product at a time, this time around. But I do get to treat myself when I make it to SL.  I think I will make a list.


----------



## Sianna (Mar 17, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Ladies try this test. *Pull you hair from the top of your head and the sides of your hair. See how long it is from the top and see how far it is from your shoulders.*
> *THEN* tell me how long you got till you get to SL.



Not to be rude or mean, but I personally have NO intentions of determining my arrival at SL in this way. *shrugs* When I BC'd I pretty much just cut it all even, so now all of my hairs are approximately the same length. By the time the hairs at the top of my head reach SL, my lower layers will probably be approaching APL. 

I plan on claiming SL when my flat ironed hair comfortably touches my shoulders, even if it is just my nape layers. I'm sure some people will disagree with my claim, but for me SL will be a HUGE accomplishment and people can disagree all they want, it won't make a lick of difference to me!


----------



## Imani (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^Absolutely agree. Everyone doesn't have or even desire to have blunt cut hair so I don't think u have to length check from the top of your head if you don't want to. 

When I do length checks I pin up the top of my hair and don't even take it into consideration.  When majority of the back of my hair is shoulder I WILL be claiming SL and that will be hopefully be April 30.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 18, 2011)

To each his own, some people hair grows in layers, some grow longer up top, some grow longer in the back, whatever, it's all good 

I will say that I am sorry for telling people to not measure their hair from their back. I didn't mean to sound bossy erplexed But it's just I want to make sure that we all have that true length of shoulder length hair, that's all.

I was looking at it this way; if you hair from your nape is about 6 inches and resting on your shoulders, then some of you will claim shoulder length. I get that. 

But if you took that same 6in lock of hair and put it on the top of your head, would it reach your shoulders? Of course not. I think that's why I was saying to measure from the top or sides of your hair. *But* I do get why people want to measure the way they do so carry on 

As long as we all get there.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 18, 2011)

I did a little pull test today on my back 3c strands and my hair ALMOST touches my collar bone! I was so excited I showed the future DH when I got out the shower. Of course he laughed at me when I took a picture with my phone to share with friends


----------



## Sianna (Mar 19, 2011)

Checking in ladies.

So, here's where I am as of now!












I am getting sooooo close!!! It seems like it's taking forever though! 

This summer for sure! Maybe around June.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

@Sianna your hair looks healthy. You will be definately SL by mid this year no question. I would bet you will be full SL by June. keep up the good work HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 19, 2011)

Rossy2010 how is your journey going??? I can't wait until your next reveal!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

Im yet to claim SL coz the right side of my hair is about an inch from touching my shoulder. I will do another length check end of Jun/ early July when I relax and i hope to be Full SL by this time. 
On a different note does anyone knows if taking biotin or msm = weight gain??


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @Rossy2010 how is your journey going??? I can't wait until your next reveal!


NikkiQ  we must have posted at the same time. Im doing fine and thanks for asking. I also cant wait for the reveal 3 months  i should get at 2 inches. Sticking to my regime but i will be adding henna and hair infinity very soon. which means i will cut back on biotin and MSM.

Im so happy for you that you will be SL come mid year. How are your wedding plans coming along?


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 19, 2011)

Wedding plans are going well. I've been buying little things almost weekly. I'm going to make my maids' bracelets and their flip flops lol. Plus I'm doing a few other things as decorations for the guest book table, groom's cake table, and a couple others. I'm having too much fun doing this.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I did a little pull test today on my back 3c strands and my hair ALMOST touches my collar bone! I was so excited I showed the future DH when I got out the shower. Of course he laughed at me when I took a picture with my phone to share with friends


 
He's a hater 

No seriously, they like it when we get excited about our hair. And they really like it when we get excited about our hair gettng longer because that means they think they are getting more hair to play with soon


----------



## Imani (Mar 19, 2011)

Been watching flat iron/blow dry you tube vids all morning. I am determined to master the flat iron this year. I want to try this Nioxin thermal bliss. Also I need to get more tension on my blow dry and I'm going to get the heavier bigger denman brush.  I'm so pumped. I already know who to do the basic care as far detangling, dc'ing, shampooing in sections etc.  If I can master this flat iron the only thing I will absolutely NEED a stylist for will be trims.


----------



## Imani (Mar 22, 2011)

bump! Whats good with everyone?? Anything exciting? 

I think I saw some March goal dates, I will be going through the thread and calling people out at the end of the month! lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^Don't call me out! I'm shooting for June or July HOPEFULLY!! I'm trying to learn how to do kinky and Senegalese twists but the braid to start is tripping me up. I feel like I can't get the hang of it at all, but I'm gonna keep trying.


----------



## newnyer (Mar 22, 2011)

Right now I'm cool with my growth (comfortably at CBL-I should be SL soon ladies!!!!) But I am getting SO impatient with my nape and edges!! I've been rubbing a MT/MN/oil mix at night & I've just been staring at my edges willing them to grow! Lol. Someone just recommended (and I purchased) the Alter Ego Energizing Treatment & I'm curious if anyone has tried it? It boasts being "ideal for weak & thinning hair" & has Rosemary, Nettles,Menthol, and Castor oil as key ingrediants...

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 22, 2011)

Still pushing for full SL. I have no March updates, still pushing for SL for June/July!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 22, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Still pushing for full SL. I have no March updates, still pushing for SL for June/July!


 
I with you. It's looking like June/July. My mom says that shoulder is 10" for me and APL is 13". So the hair at my crown is sitting at 8" in a two strand twists. June seems soooo far away 

I am so ready for a bun moment.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Im also pushing for Jun/July i think by this time i can comfortably claim SL. faithVA you crown is 8"?? Wow mine is 6" 
Hope you are all doing fine HHJ


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 23, 2011)

idk if I wanna do my length check in April like planned or wait until June/July to check it out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Im also pushing for Jun/July i think by this time i can comfortably claim SL. @faithVA you crown is 8"?? Wow mine is 6"


 
Yes. And that is still about 2" from the base of my neck. So it really may be more like 11" to SL and "14" to APL. I guess i have long head, long neck syndrome  

We talked about bunning a few weeks ago but I am going to need at least 10 inches to get even a small bun. At 8" I can only get 80% of my hair, stretched really tightly into a band. 

Ok - thinking positive; thinking positive, thinking positive


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> idk if I wanna do my length check in April like planned or wait until June/July to check it out.


 
Do you feel really close? Do you think you will feel encouraged if you measure in April and you are really close but not quite there? or discouraged?

If you think you would feel encouraged go for it.

I am going to do something in April even though I won't be there. Feel like I need to get it out of the way to take my mind off of it. Not sure if that will work but...erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Do you feel really close? Do you think you will feel encouraged if you measure in April and you are really close but not quite there? or discouraged?
> 
> If you think you would feel encouraged go for it.
> 
> I am going to do something in April even though I won't be there. Feel like I need to get it out of the way to take my mind off of it. Not sure if that will work but...erplexed


 

I'm feeling pretty positive about being close to SL. at least this way I'll know exactly how much more I have left before I reach that milestone. According to the SO, I only had 2-2" inches before I hit SL and that was back a few weeks ago so I think June/July seems possible. Just weighing the options b/c I'm in the HYH challenge and it's over in June so I'd like to post my results then too but don't want to flat iron twice. I HATE putting heat on my hair lol. I'm too paranoid about ruining my hair in any way, shape or fashion from a bad flat iron job.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 23, 2011)

I could've sworn that I already joined this challenge, but I can't find my post no where.  I was gonna post a starting pic.  Here are my stats (again)

What is your current length? 
*NL*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*December 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Texlaxed (year's worth of hair from weave)*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*Daily washing, little/no heat; wearing mini bun until I great a real bun *

Whats your long term length goal? 
*ML & WL  I'm apart of the 2013-WL challenge; I'mma start a 2012-BSL challenge* 

I'll post a starting pic from my phone in a separate message


----------



## Imani (Mar 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Don't call me out! I'm shooting for June or July HOPEFULLY!! I'm trying to learn how to do kinky and Senegalese twists but the braid to start is tripping me up. I feel like I can't get the hang of it at all, but I'm gonna keep trying.


 
I thought about learning to do kinky twists as well since I don't trust many people to touch my hair, lol. But realistically, i think I'm probably waaay too lazy and uncoordinated for that. What are u using to learn? If its a youtube or other vid on the net, please shoot me a PM, I may try it.


----------



## Imani (Mar 23, 2011)

I said if I got 8 inches of hair in the back I should def be SL in April. Mid-Feb I had b/t 6.25 and 6.5 inches. I just feel like my growth has started to slow down and now wondering if I will make it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 23, 2011)

itismehmmkay said:


> I could've sworn that I already joined this challenge, but I can't find my post no where.  I was gonna post a starting pic.  Here are my stats (again)
> 
> What is your current length?
> *NL*
> ...



Starting pic





Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 23, 2011)

Imani said:


> I thought about learning to do kinky twists as well since I don't trust many people to touch my hair, lol. But realistically, i think I'm probably waaay too lazy and uncoordinated for that. What are u using to learn? If its a youtube or other vid on the net, please shoot me a PM, I may try it.


 
Lol I don't trust too many people either and I'm incredibly uncoordinated. I had to ask someone how the heck do you start these things off b/c I can't start the braid to save my LIFE!!! I've been watching AfrikanHairGod's video on them. He is AWESOME. So gay and sassy...I love him!


----------



## Imani (Mar 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Lol I don't trust too many people either and I'm incredibly uncoordinated. I had to ask someone how the heck do you start these things off b/c I can't start the braid to save my LIFE!!! I've been watching *AfrikanHairGod's *video on them. He is AWESOME. So gay and sassy...I love him!


 
I think this is the dude someone started a thread about the other day, yeah he did seem really cool and fabulous. It just seems like it would take like 20 forevers to do your own kinky twists! lol. But, u could save money and not have to worry about somebody doing them too tight or being too rough combing your hair, so yeah I may check it out and give it a shot. Plus I don't really need them to be that small anyway, so maybe it would not take as long as I'm thinking it would.  

These were my twists when I got them done at the African braiding place last summer. They were cute, but I definitely would do them much bigger if I did them myself. 

http://public.fotki.com/Imani/2009-2010-six-month/first-half-of-the-y/kinky-twists/hpim0355.html


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 23, 2011)

Imani said:


> I think this is the dude someone started a thread about the other day, yeah he did seem really cool and fabulous. *It just seems like it would take like 20 forevers to do your own kinky twists!* lol. But,* u could save money *and not have to worry about somebody doing them too tight or being too rough combing your hair, so yeah I may check it out and give it a shot. Plus I don't really need them to be that small anyway, so maybe it would not take as long as I'm thinking it would.
> 
> These were my twists when I got them done at the African braiding place last summer. They were cute, but I definitely would do them much bigger if I did them myself.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Imani/2009-2010-six-month/first-half-of-the-y/kinky-twists/hpim0355.html


 
I know it's gonna take me FOR-FREAKIN-EVER to get it, but I rather take a week doing them the first time around instead of spending $150 for someone to do them for me. I mean come on. They only last like 2 months!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2011)

Imani said:


> It just seems like it would take like 20 forevers to do your own kinky twists! lol. But, u could save money and not have to worry about somebody doing them too tight or being too rough combing your hair


 
After you get the hang of them it doesn't take that long to do them yourself. It is actually faster than going to get them done. If you consider driving to the place + waiting + their washing/drying/etc + twisting + their breaks + driving back  === equals the same amount of time.

It takes me about 4 hours to do mini twists on my own hair and 6 - 7 hours to do kinky twists (I am still learning). It does take some getting use to getting the twist started but you pick up speed. The 1st time you do it it is going to be slow so give yourself a whole day.

If you decide to get them done, just do your own hair before you go: shampoo, blowdry and then put it in braids or twists that are easy for them to take out. 

That is what I do. It saves a lot of time as well.

Doing them myself is a problem, because when I don't pay for them I take them out in 2 weeks.   When I pay for them I keep them in 2 months


----------



## Imani (Mar 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> After you get the hang of them it doesn't take that long to do them yourself. It is actually faster than going to get them done. If you consider driving to the place + waiting + their washing/drying/etc + twisting + their breaks + driving back  === equals the same amount of time.
> 
> It takes me about 4 hours to do mini twists on my own hair and 6 - 7 hours to do kinky twists (I am still learning). It does take some getting use to getting the twist started but you pick up speed. The 1st time you do it it is going to be slow so give yourself a whole day.
> 
> ...




faithVA How big do you do them when u do the kinky twists yourself?

Thats the other thing, there is no way I'm keeping any style in my hair for 2 months. Last time I had kinky twists I kept them in for 5 weeks. The absolute longest I would go would be 6 weeks. I am too afraid of my hair knotting and drying out.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 23, 2011)

itismehmmkay said:


> Starting pic
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Here's another starting pic w/ the back flatironed to show actual length


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 23, 2011)

Hot diggity dog I did it! I have 3 twists done so far...with a million to go!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 23, 2011)

I was just saying in my other challenge about how I twisted my hair and sealed my 2 stranded twists with hair conditioner. 

And yes I mean the hair conditioner that you use after shampoo. And so far, so good, best thing I have done to my hair in awhile 

It's all about what helps with retention ladies because it's all about retention!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 23, 2011)

faithVA said:


> After you get the hang of them it doesn't take that long to do them yourself. It is actually faster than going to get them done. If you consider driving to the place + waiting + their washing/drying/etc + twisting + their breaks + driving back === equals the same amount of time.
> 
> It takes me about 4 hours to do mini twists on my own hair and 6 - 7 hours to do kinky twists (I am still learning). It does take some getting use to getting the twist started but you pick up speed. The 1st time you do it it is going to be slow so give yourself a whole day.
> 
> ...


 
Girl I don't know what kind of twists you doing but it takes me about 1 1/2 hours flat to do my twists and you see what I'm working with in my siggy pic 

Maybe I doing some different kind of twists? Even when I would twist my hair and then twist it around each other into knots, that took 1 hour an 45 mins. Maybe 2 hours if I was playing around. 

Maybe I should post pics of my twists? But for real though, what kind of twists are you sistas doing that takes that long


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2011)

Imani said:


> @faithVA How big do you do them when u do the kinky twists yourself?
> 
> Thats the other thing, there is no way I'm keeping any style in my hair for 2 months. Last time I had kinky twists I kept them in for 5 weeks. The absolute longest I would go would be 6 weeks. I am too afraid of my hair knotting and drying out.


 
 

Here is a picture of my first attempt. This is probably slightly larger than what she would have done at the salon. I have kept my twist in for 2.5 months. IIf my hair is going to lock it does so in the first 2 to 3 weeks. I wash, condition and moisturize my hair in the twists and they did fine.

This may sound crazy but I got a can of Olive Oil Spray in the cooking section. And that is what I used on my hair after I shampooed and conditioned. It really did the job.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 111793
> 
> Here is a picture of my first attempt. This is probably slightly larger than what she would have done at the salon. I have kept my twist in for 2.5 months. IIf my hair is going to lock it does so in the first 2 to 3 weeks. I wash, condition and moisturize my hair in the twists and they did fine.
> 
> This may sound crazy but I got a can of Olive Oil Spray in the cooking section. And that is what I used on my hair after I shampooed and conditioned. It really did the job.


 
They look really good


----------



## ksly4ever (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Ladies, looks like I'm gonna have to opt out of this challenge because I chopped off my hair last night. I got sick and tired of the two textures and the braids. But good luck to all of you guys, hope you reach your goals


----------



## Imani (Mar 24, 2011)

ksly4ever said:


> Hey Ladies, looks like I'm gonna have to opt out of this challenge because I chopped off my hair last night. I got sick and tired of the two textures and the braids. But good luck to all of you guys, hope you reach your goals


 

Still 9 months left. Are u sure u can't still make it at 11:59pm Dec 31, 2011?


----------



## ksly4ever (Mar 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> Still 9 months left. Are u sure u can't still make it at 11:59pm Dec 31, 2011?



Well I've got about 2 inches all over (about 6inches in the front, didn't cut this off for styling purposes cos my big old head needs a bit of height ). But I will still be on a mission to grow my hair now that most of the relaxed ends are gone. 

It will be interesting to see how much length I can achieve between now and December 31, so if you don't mind I will still be lurking around.


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 24, 2011)

Checking in...

I'll be doing a length check next weekend after I touch-up, right now still wearing braids.. Hopefully all my hair has filled in more since I bc'd last year...


----------



## Sesi (Mar 24, 2011)

Checking in - I will be doing a length check next week. I think I am pretty much on track to gain my normal 1/2 inch a month. 

happy to say since i cut off the dyed end, my hair coils beautifully at the ends and no longer looks raggedy. thanks ms-gg for that heads up.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> They look really good


 
Thanks. I think I learned a little from my 1st attempt. Next time I want them to not look so scalpy so I need to use more hair and make smaller parts. I also want to make them longer so I can bun it up. And I think I have figured out how to start them better after working on twisting my own hair.

I'm not allowing myself to put in extensions right now though until I figure out my regimen at least 70% of it. 

When I get my regi down and I'm not SL, twists it will be. If I reach SL, this hair will be up in a bun.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Ladies!!! Just checking in on ya!!! How are you doing? Here's some    for you!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Lol I don't trust too many people either and I'm incredibly uncoordinated. I had to ask someone how the heck do you start these things off b/c I can't start the braid to save my LIFE!!! I've been watching AfrikanHairGod's video on them. He is AWESOME. So gay and sassy...I love him!





Imani said:


> I think this is the dude someone started a thread about the other day, yeah he did seem really cool and fabulous. It just seems like it would take like 20 forevers to do your own kinky twists! lol. But, u could save money and not have to worry about somebody doing them too tight or being too rough combing your hair, so yeah I may check it out and give it a shot. Plus I don't really need them to be that small anyway, so maybe it would not take as long as I'm thinking it would.
> 
> These were my twists when I got them done at the African braiding place last summer. They were cute, but I definitely would do them much bigger if I did them myself.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Imani/2009-2010-six-month/first-half-of-the-y/kinky-twists/hpim0355.html




Hi ladies!!! I am lazy and uncoordinated, but I'm on my second set of self-done twists! You can do it! It takes me well over 18 hours as it stands, but the first time it took me 24 (YEA...I know) hours, so I already shaved 5 hours off my time! You can do it and I've saved over $200 from what I would normally pay and I can leave them in for about 4-5 weeks




A little update: the back layers of my hair, when stretched, covers my neck, and it's only March, I am going to measure my hair when I take these twists out the second week of April, I hope I have 3"-4" of hair by then


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 24, 2011)

hi! i'm new. i was hoping i could jump on this with you guys por favor???  if so...

What is your current length? 
a bunch of lengths since my hair refuses to grow evenly. i'm going to always measure by the crown, though. i know this is kind of backwards, but... thats just how i am. the crown is ear length. 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
december 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
natural

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*no heat because i dont seem to know how to do it without getting damage.
*i take vitamins since i'm deficient in a lot of them, and i happen to get greater growth when i do
*dc once a week if ive roller set my hair straight and twice a week if its in its natural state
*at night i must tie my hair up in a silk scarf if straight or throw on baggy if natural
*lots of water. i dont know if that helps, but im going to give it a shot

Whats your long term length goal? 
waist length


----------



## Imani (Mar 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Ladies!!! Just checking in on ya!!! How are you doing? Here's some    for you!!!



Janet'  thanks for stopping by! I think a few people are SL but have goals of making full SL so basically no one is really claiming it yet!   But a lot of people have April/May goal dates so I'm sure there will be a lot of SL graduates soon!


----------



## Imani (Mar 24, 2011)

Sianna
iri9109
falloneue


Updates? March is almost up! 

Yep, I'm calling folks out

Sianna, I think u mentioned upthread u were extending your goal date out til the summer, correct?


----------



## Used2Bbald (Mar 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> I usually don't start threads, let alone challenges, lol. but since no one else stepped up, and I was getting anxious, here goes!
> 
> Simply answer the questions below (and any other info you want to share) and post a starting picture. You can post a pic now, or if you are hiding your hair, u can just come back and use the EDIT button to add it later. I'll go first!
> 
> ...


 
Count me in. I am currently neck length.

My goal is september 2011

I texlaxed my hair about two weeks ago on purpose. I was recently 9 months natural. Texlaxers make it easy for me to manage my hair. I used just for me and I let it stay on my hair for 9 minutes.

I plan on reaching shoulder length by using indian herbal products to wash once weekly and I will DC with Lekair Cholesterol. I will continue to wear wigs,half wigs and ponytails for my  protective style. I am on a no heat regimine. I will also cowash in between my washes. I will moisturize and seal my hair as needed. I use doogro grease and or castor oil to seal my ends as needed.
 My long term goal is waist length.


----------



## Sianna (Mar 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> Sianna
> iri9109
> falloneue
> 
> ...



Yup! As of this moment I'm extending it to June! Surely I'll be SL by then!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 24, 2011)

Used2Bbald said:


> Count me in. I am currently neck length.
> 
> My goal is september 2011
> 
> ...


 

Girl your story sounds so much similar to mine that I thought maybe you weren't really a newbie and was trying to be funny   But then I saw some of your pics.

Anyway, I let my hair grow natural in weaves for a year and about two weeks ago texlaxed my hair; used SoftnBeautiful botanicals for ~7mins.  I'm washing daily and will probably DC on the weekends w/ Queene Helene cholesterol and hot oils.  I wear my hair in an airdried rollerset that I pull back into a mini bun during the day.  I'm shooting for end of 2011 just cause and my long term goal is WL too.  So we're basically hairbuddies girl.  Keep us posted


----------



## iri9109 (Mar 25, 2011)

Imani said:


> iri9109
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang just called me out! lol
im flatironing either this weekend or next week (whenever i get my flat-iron)
but i straightened a piece a couple of weeks ago...i think im SL but not full SL


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi ladies!I'm new to the site, My name is Tracie and I'm in!

What is your current length? 
Neck Length

What is your goal date to make SL? 
August 2011 or earlier

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 

*no heat whatsoever
*protective styling: I prefer to wear loose buns
*no weaves/extension braids
*DC once per week
*daily M&S'ing,
*Hard Protein treatment evry 4 -6 weeks
*I learned last week that my hair is Protein sensitive so I have to lean towards a more moisturizing Regimen.

Whats your long term length goal? 
I'll be happy with MBL. Longer is always ok too, but I'll stop goaling when I hit MBL






 March 1st,2011


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 25, 2011)

What is your current length? 
My hair is Neck Length

What is your goal date to make SL? 
August 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*no heat whatsoever
*protective styling: I prefer to wear loose buns
*no weaves/extension braids
*DC once per week
*Protein Treatments every 6 wks
*4-6mth Relaxer stretches
*I learned last week that my hair is Protein sensitive so I have to lean towards a more moisturizing Regimen

Whats your long term length goal? 
I'll be happy with MBL. Longer is always ok too, but I'll stop goaling when I hit MBL

March 1st,2011


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 25, 2011)

What is your current length? 
Neck Length

What is your goal date to make SL? 
August 2011 or earlier

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 

*no heat whatsoever
*protective styling: I prefer to wear loose buns
*no weaves/extension braids
*6 month Relaxer stretches
*Nightly M&S w ORS Moist.Lotion + EVCO
*DC once per week
*I learned last week that my hair is Protein sensitive so I have to lean towards a more moisturizing Regimen

Whats your long term length goal? 
I'll be happy with MBL. Longer is always ok too, but I'll stop goaling when I hit MBL

March 1st,2011


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry stupid computer posted that 3 x


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 25, 2011)

TracieBLovely  That's a nice bun; how are you doing it?


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 25, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while but I'm hanging in there....had some massive breakage and shedding after a horrible set of coils...so now I'm back in my old reliable two strand twists until God knows when...nursing my hair back to health.

Will update with pics when I get a new camera because someone broke my other one...toddlers...


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 25, 2011)

I found someone that can do my kinky twists for $45 ladies!!!! I mean really? Can't beat that and she's damn good too.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 25, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I think I learned a little from my 1st attempt. Next time I want them to not look so scalpy so I need to use more hair and make smaller parts. I also want to make them longer so I can bun it up. And I think I have figured out how to start them better after working on twisting my own hair.
> 
> I'm not allowing myself to put in extensions right now though until I figure out my regimen at least 70% of it.
> 
> When I get my regi down and I'm not SL, twists it will be. If I reach SL, this hair will be up in a bun.


 
Yes this is what I will be doing as well. But you know what, I don't know. It would be interesting to see if I could wear these twists out all the way to full SL or past it


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been completely neglectful of my hair. I hope the consequences aren't too severe.


----------



## Imani (Mar 26, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I have been completely neglectful of my hair. I hope the consequences aren't too severe.



Get your head back in the game and lets do this!


----------



## Imani (Mar 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I found someone that can do my kinky twists for $45 ladies!!!! I mean really? Can't beat that and she's damn good too.



NikkiQ  Lol! So you gave up? I don't blame you! $45 is the bizness

I'm still going to try it out when I get some free time I think.  To be honest, I don't even necessarily want "kinky twists" persay, just any type of twists with enough length to pull back. I would even do them as big as how kimmaytube wears her twists and I would be happy.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> @NikkiQ Lol! So you gave up? I don't blame you! $45 is the bizness
> 
> I'm still going to try it out when I get some free time I think. To be honest, I don't even necessarily want "kinky twists" persay, just any type of twists with enough length to pull back. I would even do them as big as how kimmaytube wears her twists and I would be happy.


 
Imani I actually did a few the other night and was SO proud of myself, but I had to be honest....they looked a HAM! I couldn't get them close enough to my scalp by twisting and the braiding just wasn't gonna happen.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 26, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @Imani I actually did a few the other night and was SO proud of myself, but I had to be honest....they looked a HAM! I couldn't get them close enough to my scalp by twisting and the braiding just wasn't gonna happen.


 
I think I might have to do a video tutorial on how to do twists because I do my own, so that means *free*  That way *NikkiQ*, you can save your money!!!

This one woman one time offered me $100 dollars?! Talking about _"I don't have much and I am kinda short on time, could you do it for $100?"_

I was like  people charging $100 bucks to do this :locks: Then my friend was like, _"you wanted more huh"_?


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks but no matter how many videos I watch, it still won't make it any easier for me. I just can't get the braiding thing down and I've tried....oh have I tried lol


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> Get your head back in the game and lets do this!



I'm working on it girl. No time for setbacks.


----------



## Imani (Mar 26, 2011)

So I pulled out some old braiding hair I had laying around and attempted to do a kinky twist.  It actually wasn't that bad. But Idk, I will prob just keep rocking my half wigs all summer. And just rock twists once my real hair gets some more length to it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Girl I don't know what kind of twists you doing but it takes me about 1 1/2 hours flat to do my twists and you see what I'm working with in my siggy pic
> 
> Maybe I doing some different kind of twists? Even when I would twist my hair and then twist it around each other into knots, that took 1 hour an 45 mins. Maybe 2 hours if I was playing around.
> 
> Maybe I should post pics of my twists? But for real though, what kind of twists are you sistas doing that takes that long


 
AvaSpeaks - this post slipped past me. Was going back and oops saw it. I can do twists in 1 1/2 hours but those aren't the kind I typically wear. I would have to see the size of the twists you are talking about because I think the twists I do are about 4 times smaller than the ones we are talking about. So my head is covered with a looot of small twists which I wear for a week or two so I can then rock a twists out for another week.

I don't care for a larger size twists because my hair shrinks up severely even in twists and so looks crazy with the larger twists. So I think you are rocking larger twists than I am.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 26, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @AvaSpeaks - this post slipped past me. Was going back and oops saw it. I can do twists in 1 1/2 hours but those aren't the kind I typically wear. I would have to see the size of the twists you are talking about because I think the twists I do are about 4 times smaller than the ones we are talking about. So my head is covered with a looot of small twists which I wear for a week or two so I can then rock a twists out for another week.
> 
> I don't care for a larger size twists because my hair shrinks up severely even in twists and so looks crazy with the larger twists. So I think you are rocking larger twists than I am.


 
Yeah maybe that is the reason. Because I can take my twists down in about 20 mins and I think I got about maybe 24 twists on my hair right now.  I moisturize and retwist them about every two days so the difference must be in the number of twists


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I join this challenge.I have been natural for almost 4 yrs this yr and my hair still isnt anywhere near sl without stretching.Its rather embarrassing.I don't use heat or do alot of manipulation.Its always in wigs.But its alot thicker.


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^Of course u can join! Are u trying to get SL straightened or natural?


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2011)

Imani did you start with twists or braids? I think I may get a mannequin head to practice on.


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Imani did you start with twists or braids? I think I may get a mannequin head to practice on.



NikkiQ.  I started with a braid. It was a lot easier than I thought. It was kinda sloppy, but I think I could probably get it to look decent if I really tried. 

The last time I ever tried to braid was way back in the day probably trying to do a microbraid or something on relaxed hair and they were always unraveling and slipping off. My natural kinky hair and the fake kinky hair just holds better and thus is easier to secure.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 27, 2011)

See the only braids I can do are Celie braids and I don't care if those look a hot mess b/c  no one sees them but my fiance lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to be sl unstretched before I relax in August.


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got to shoulder length already!  Took my braids down and lo and behold I'd done it 

Very very pleased - I will post some pictures in the next few days - I'm currently rocking a twist out type style, so it isn't straight enough for you ladies to be able to see this.  I'll put some up by Wednesday as I should have washed.  

If anything, I'd probably like more of my layers to reach shoulder length - the top ones are not there yet, so I'm going to move on and aim for APL eventually I'll do a bluntish cut so all the layers reach the same place.


----------



## Imani (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^Congrats!!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 27, 2011)

What is your current length? 
Layered neck length 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
April 2012

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Currently, I am 12 months+ relaxer and will be relaxing the second week of April. 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Protective styling, stretching relaxers, low manipulation, and consistency with my hair & supplement regimen.

Whats your long term length goal? 
APL


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations Ebsalita - Can't wait to see. You will be our 1st official graduate. Time for a celebration.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 27, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> I've got to shoulder length already! Took my braids down and lo and behold I'd done it
> 
> Very very pleased - I will post some pictures in the next few days - I'm currently rocking a twist out type style, so it isn't straight enough for you ladies to be able to see this. I'll put some up by Wednesday as I should have washed.
> 
> If anything, I'd probably like more of my layers to reach shoulder length - the top ones are not there yet, so I'm going to move on and aim for APL eventually I'll do a bluntish cut so all the layers reach the same place.


 
CONGRATS!!!! cant wait to see your progress pics


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Sunday, SL Divas!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats ebsalita!

I'm back into the grove of caring for my hair after the awful bout of itchy scalp I suffered. My scalp is better, still a bit itchy every now and then but bearable. I did not enjoy having to wash my hair more than once a week at all -- too much work. Since it is becoming warmer I may have to start cowashing 1x mid-week though which is fine but 3x a week was a bit much for me.


----------



## ksly4ever (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats ebsalita, can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi ladies!!! Just showing some love to my fellow SL chasers!  I'm grazing SL (i guess... ) I did have a set back  in nape area that I'm currently recovering from but aside from that area my hair is doing well. It's bitting sweet for me because although I'm retaining length the recovering area has me feeling a bit down because it affects the overall look of m hair, imo, when I wear my hair straight. Despite all, I hope to be able to claim SL by june.

Hope you ladies are doing well in your journey.


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 29, 2011)

As promised - here is a pic - I have fluffy ends and it's already reverting from the flat ironing, but I've got to shoulder length  

I'd like to get more moisture and health into the ends - they're kinda "spiky feeling" regardless what I do to them erplexed. Not many split ends, which is good, but I know I can get a better look if I sort out the ends.

Has anyone had this problem- I've been deep conditioning with Aussie Reconstructor which has helped the length but does nothing for the ends.  I'll try Joico soon...

If you have any suggestions please advise


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> As promised - here is a pic - I have fluffy ends and it's already reverting from the flat ironing, but I've got to shoulder length


 
Fantastic ebsalita - Congratulations again on making SL. Woo Hoo. 

Have you tried mixing some Aloe Vera gel/juice in with your leave in. Or you can just try appply straight aloe vera. It really helps with my ends.


----------



## gottabme247 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's my update pic..


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Fantastic ebsalita - Congratulations again on making SL. Woo Hoo.
> 
> Have you tried mixing some Aloe Vera gel/juice in with your leave in. Or you can just try appply straight aloe vera. It really helps with my ends.



I'll give it a go if the joico I'm ordering is ineffective - I don't want to go all PJ, lol.  Thanks faithva


----------



## newnyer (Mar 30, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> As promised - here is a pic - I have fluffy ends and it's already reverting from the flat ironing, but I've got to shoulder length
> 
> Yay!!!! Congrats ebsalita! As soon as I get the thickness I want I'll do the SL dance with you! Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!! maybe you could try to prepoo with an oil of your choice, or you could mix a little with your dc and leave it on as long as possible before rinsing. I hope this helps! HHG!


ebsalita said:


> As promised - here is a pic - I have fluffy ends and it's already reverting from the flat ironing, but I've got to shoulder length
> 
> I'd like to get more moisture and health into the ends - they're kinda "spiky feeling" regardless what I do to them erplexed. Not many split ends, which is good, but I know I can get a better look if I sort out the ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

gottabme247 said:


> Here's my update pic..


 
Yes I would say you are def SL, will add ur name to the graduates. Congrats!


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

1 more day left until April! ALOT of challengers have April goal dates. So come end of April, I will be calling you out!!! 

My goal date is April too! I want to try to squeeze in a last minute inch next month! lol. Going to try the Nioxin vitamins, upping my water and protein intake, eating more veggies, etc.


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 30, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> As promised - here is a pic - I have fluffy ends and it's already reverting from the flat ironing, but I've got to shoulder length
> 
> I'd like to get more moisture and health into the ends - they're kinda "spiky feeling" regardless what I do to them erplexed. Not many split ends, which is good, but I know I can get a better look if I sort out the ends.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great!!!

Question: How did you get the front and back to be even? My front is about neck and my back is shoulder. Do you trim the back so that the front can catch up? TIA


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello ladies--

I have a question. How are you guys protecting your ends? Are you guys protective styling? I ask because I'm having trouble finding my favorite protective style. Extensions are rough on my edges, wigs/weaves feel oppressive and I'm afraid my twists will be scalpy9sp?) and frizzy.

Any kind of advice would be helpful. Maybe I can make one of the above work for me if I tweak it.


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^My hair is plaited up and tucked under a half wig 100% of the time.

My hair is on the finer side and I think my twists would look anorexic, so I prob won't try to wear them until my hair is longer. I have gotten really used to the laziness and low maintenance of my half wigs at this point. I use a kinky straight texture of hair and lightly blow dry my leave out hair to straighten it out. sometimes I wear it straight and flat iron both the leave out hair and the fake hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

I have my hair in a two-strand flat twists updo this week. I like my hair up, my face looks better. But what I am noticing today is that it has relieved me from the constant thinking of what length my hair is. I was going to take it down tonight and rock a twist out for the rest of the week, but with that new revelation I think I won't be doing that. My new plan of attack is to wear updos until I can't take it anymore and each week cleanse and put it back up. This will allow me to still work on my cleansing/moisturizing regimen at the same time having the benefits of putting in extensions.

Now I just have to find more updo styles so I can have some variety.


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^Do you have pics of ur twisted updo's?  I may try to do my very first set of twists this weekend.  But I am seriously doubting I will like how they look down and will pin them up some type of way.


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^My hair is plaited up and tucked under a half wig 100% of the time.
> 
> My hair is on the finer side and I think my twists would look anorexic, so I prob won't try to wear them until my hair is longer. I have gotten really used to the laziness and low maintenance of my half wigs at this point. I use a kinky straight texture of hair and lightly blow dry my leave out hair to straighten it out. sometimes I wear it straight and flat iron both the leave out hair and the fake hair.


 

I think that I may revist wigs once I find someone to beehive my hair cuz the frizz rows I put in were the worst. I swear they did more harm than good. 

Aren't you afraid of heat damage and not protecting the hair that is left out?


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Just a few more days before I get my kinky twists and I'm SOOOOooooo excited!!! Gonna try to keep them in for at least 4 weeks, but I may miss my hair too much and take them out sooner lol


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> I think that I may revist wigs once I find someone to beehive my hair cuz the frizz rows I put in were the worst. I swear they did more harm than good.
> 
> Aren't you afraid of heat damage and not protecting the hair that is left out?


 
@transitioning? Kind of, but not really. 

I flat ironed/blow dried my entire head weekly for the entire 1st year I transitioned without too much major damage so my hair can take heat to a certain extent. Also the front of my hair isn't really that fragile like some other sections of my hair. 

The way I usually wear my hair (kinky straight), the front is held taunt and blow dried on cool, so I don't think its really doing much harm. Also, the ends are tucked under the wig and I slap on a head band. 

As for the times when I wear it bone straight (flat ironed) I really don't do that too often (maybe once a month) so I don't think its really harming it much. Also, I like layering and bangs, so even if the retention were to be stunted I wouldn't be too upset about it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^Do you have pics of ur twisted updo's? I may try to do my very first set of twists this weekend. But I am seriously doubting I will like how they look down and will pin them up some type of way.


 
I am camera challenged   For some reason I have the hardest time trying to figure out how to take a picture. Because my updo is flat to my head all you see is FACE. But I will work on it tonight and  see what I can do. I'm 3 days in now so it is looking kinda fuzzy. 

I think I am going to start a natural hair updo thread though if I can't find one.


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Just a few more days before I get my kinky twists and I'm SOOOOooooo excited!!! Gonna try to keep them in for at least 4 weeks, but I may miss my hair too much and take them out sooner lol


 

NikkiQ 4 weeks will fly by! lol. I kept my kinky twists in for 5 weeks I think.  I thought I would be anxious to take them out but I had actually really grown to like them.  They looked better as they got older, I hated them at first.


----------



## Imani (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I am camera challenged  For some reason I have the hardest time trying to figure out how to take a picture. Because my updo is flat to my head all you see is FACE. But I will work on it tonight and see what I can do. I'm 3 days in now so it is looking kinda fuzzy.
> 
> I think I am going to start a natural hair updo thread though if I can't find one.


 
faithVA  There's a thread i think BMP started called "show me your natural formal styles" (or maybe it was professional styles) and there were a lot of natural updo's in it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA what do you use on your twists to keep them from fluffing up? That always seems to be my problem when I attempt to do them.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> @NikkiQ 4 weeks will fly by! lol. I kept my kinky twists in for 5 weeks I think. I thought I would be anxious to take them out but I had actually really grown to like them. They looked better as they got older, I hated them at first.


 
The only thing I'm worried about is I have an awards dinner to go to on the 15th for my fiance and it's pretty fancy schmancy. He's in the military so the higher ranked folks will be there. Not sure how the twists will look, but we'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hello ladies--
> 
> I have a question. How are you guys protecting your ends? Are you guys protective styling? I ask because I'm having trouble finding my favorite protective style. Extensions are rough on my edges, wigs/weaves feel oppressive and I'm afraid my twists will be scalpy9sp?) and frizzy.
> 
> Any kind of advice would be helpful. Maybe I can make one of the above work for me if I tweak it.


 
Hey Transitioning - Just saw your post.

I have had similar experiences. Extensions are rough on my edges and the wigs/weaves felt like baseball caps. Couldn't wait to get them off.

I'm all natural so your styles may be a bit different since you are transitioning.

If you think your twists may look scalpy you may want to try 

mini twists (make your twists smaller)
single strand twists or comb coils; smaller and give you more depth.
twisted updos
cornrows - not as harsh on your hair; you can add extensions
puff with 2 strand twists in the back (smooth front and twist the loose hair)
roller set into a bun
box braids
flat twists

Maybe the transitioners have other suggestions.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> @faithVA There's a thread i think BMP started called "show me your natural formal styles" (or maybe it was professional styles) and there were a lot of natural updo's in it.


 
Thanks, I remember that thread. Going to find it. See if I can find some short haired ladies in there.  My hair won't be bun ready for a while.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Hump Day SL Ladies!!!!


----------



## gottabme247 (Mar 30, 2011)

Transitioning?
Hello ladies--

I have a question. How are you guys protecting your ends? Are you guys protective styling? I ask because I'm having trouble finding my favorite protective style. Extensions are rough on my edges, wigs/weaves feel oppressive and I'm afraid my twists will be scalpy9sp?) and frizzy.
I didn't relax till yesterday(I was 16wks post) I didn't blowdry till after 13 weeks post..wore hair in a little french roll, phony bun, or wore a band wig..I also either used hawaiin silky or Scurl on ends and sealed with hot six oil. I dusted the ends a few times.
once a week dc.. used ors hair mayo on dry hair and left in for a few hours.


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 30, 2011)

newnyer said:


> ebsalita said:
> 
> 
> > As promised - here is a pic - I have fluffy ends and it's already reverting from the flat ironing, but I've got to shoulder length
> ...


----------



## ebsalita (Mar 30, 2011)

gottabme247 said:


> Here's my update pic..



 Congratulations gottabeme247!! 

What's your next goal?


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so happy for the SL graduates! Wow, that was fast. Hope to be joining you guys come summer.

I'm going to wash, condition, and deep condition today. Then I am going to cornrow my hair as usual to stretch it out. Tomorrow, after my dr.'s appointment I'm going to cornrow my hair as if doing a weave so that I can wear my wig. I decided that I'm probably going to wig it for the summer so hopefully I can keep my hair in cornrows for 2 to 4 weeks at a time.
I started to notice that I have breakage in the front area of my head where bangs would be so I have to baby that area now. I was so focused on keeping the nape area healthy (because it's a weak area for me) that I hadn't paid that much attention to the front so I'm going to work on that.
Oh, and my hair in the back now touches my shirt! *_does a happy dance_*


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey Transitioning - Just saw your post.
> 
> I have had similar experiences. Extensions are rough on my edges and the wigs/weaves felt like baseball caps. Couldn't wait to get them off.
> 
> ...


 
faithVA Hey. I should definitely change my name since I did my big chop 7 months ago. 

I'm going to see if I can enlist my mothers' help for my mini twist. For obvious reasons (she did my hair until I relaxed at 12) she is so much better with my natural hair than I am. It's funny becuase your pic in another thread ("nail your regi" I think) is motivating me to actually attempt twists.

Also I cannot wait to try a roller set even if it will only elongate my hair and not straighten it. I loved them when I was transitioning.

Can you explain what you mean by puff with twists in the back.

TIA


----------



## transitioning? (Mar 30, 2011)

gottabme247 said:


> Transitioning?
> Hello ladies--
> 
> I have a question. How are you guys protecting your ends? Are you guys protective styling? I ask because I'm having trouble finding my favorite protective style. Extensions are rough on my edges, wigs/weaves feel oppressive and I'm afraid my twists will be scalpy9sp?) and frizzy.
> ...


 
Hey-

How do you keep your phony pony on? I have a phony puff and it was difficult to work with. It wasn't the draw string kind tho. Idk if that had an effect.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

> I'm going to see if I can enlist my mothers' help for my mini twist. For obvious reasons (she did my hair until I relaxed at 12) she is so much better with my natural hair than I am. It's funny becuase your pic in another thread ("nail your regi" I think) is motivating me to actually attempt twists.
> 
> Also I cannot wait to try a roller set even if it will only elongate my hair and not straighten it. I loved them when I was transitioning.
> 
> ...


 
You will get better with time. The more you do it the better you will get and the faster you will get. I get bored with the same hair style so I play in my hair a lot. That is until it gets long then I get boring and put it up 

A few post back someone else was talking about putting in twists. I say go for. 

And there is a post on a youtube video on Rollersetting that just posted within the last week. She is natural and she did a rollerset. Her hair ended up both straight and elongated. So don't rule it out. It can be done.

Puff with twists - Take your natural hair and pull it back into a puff. Then grab sections of hair from the puff and put in two strand twists or single strand twists on only that section of hair. So the front will be smooth like in a pony tail and the hair within the puff will be twisted up so therefore protected. You can always start by putting your hair in really big twists that go toward the center of your head and then banding those into a ponytail/puff. Then take each twist down and put into smaller twist.

-- that sounds pretty interesting. I may actually try that myself.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

gottabme247 said:


> Transitioning?
> Hello ladies--
> 
> I have a question. How are you guys protecting your ends? Are you guys protective styling? I ask because I'm having trouble finding my favorite protective style. Extensions are rough on my edges, wigs/weaves feel oppressive and I'm afraid my twists will be scalpy9sp?) and frizzy.
> ...


 
Where did you get your phony pony from? oh you said phony bun. Is that different than a phony pony?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA what do you use on your twists to keep them from fluffing up? That always seems to be my problem when I attempt to do them.


 
Fluff up? Are they fluffing up while you are twisting them or after you have had them for a while? Is it your hair that is fluffing up or the extension hair? Ok you can tell I'm clueless 

When the salon does them she doesn't put anything on them. When I do them, I put a leave in on my hair, because my ends are puffy so I want them to lay down. And as long as I am using the correct amount of extension hair to cover my natural hair it doesn't fluff - I think 

After I wear them a week they do seem to puff a little but then if I rinse them in some water they seem to draw up a bit probably because my hair has shrunk.

I don't know if I answered your question.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2011)

It fluffs up after I'm done twisting them. I think I need to add more holding product to my hair or twist them tighter maybe. IDK. The minute I'm done with a twist and move onto the next, the previous one is plumping up like a can of biscuits lol


----------



## PeJae (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I know it is late, but I would love to join. I'm 17 weeks post relaxer. I did a BC 3/17/2007...sooo excited! Pics included...

What is your current length? 
*Ear length*

What is your goal date to make SL? 
*December 2011*

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
*Fully natural*

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
*No heat. Co wash 3-4x a week, DC weekly. Protective styling. Nioxin 2 tabs a day/multi-vit. Mega-tek mixture 2x a week.*

Whats your long term length goal? 
*BSL*


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 30, 2011)

What's going on ladies? 

So I figured something out. My hair is growing and I am retaining. Funny thing is, I ain't doing  to my hair! And I mean I have pretty much slacked off of everything 

And this is what happened last year. Early in the year I had Neck length hair, next thing I noticed my hair was pushing SL! 

Why is that? Why is it that if you do nothing to your hair, it grows and retains on it owns? 

Has that happened to anybody and is there someone willing to get me back on track so I can get PAST SL.....


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 31, 2011)

@ ebsalita are you applying the oil to wet or dry hair? If you are applying it to dry hair, try wetting your hair (to open your cuticles) then applying the oil, and putting a plastic cap on. Also are you ends in need of a "dusting" or a "trim"? 

are you flat ironing your hair and then getting the crispy ends?? I've found that when flat ironing if i use the comb chase method that helps to keep my ends smooth as I'm flat ironing.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

Missjae09, how's your update?


----------



## Imani (Mar 31, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> What's going on ladies?
> 
> So I figured something out. My hair is growing and I am retaining. Funny thing is, I ain't doing  to my hair! And I mean I have pretty much slacked off of everything
> 
> ...


 
AvaSpeaks

Ur hair is prob still striving off of the TLC u gave it in prior months. I made grazing SL back in summer 08 and at the time I had stopped coming to the boards, was flat ironing weekly, and wearing my hair out everyday. Many times I'd even sleep on cotton pillowcases or with it loose. 

But in the months prior to that time, I had trimmed off all my bad ends, and had been protective styling and givng a lot of tlc to my hair.  My hair was really nice that summer and the longest it had been in a while, but slowly but surely as fall/winter creeped up it begin to thin out/dry out again and I never made it past SL and was back at square one.


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 31, 2011)

Janet' I'm grazing, I HOPE to be SL by June. I did dust my ends... it was truly a dusting and my hair looks soooo much better. I don't know if its just me but It seems like reaching SL is taking forever (maybe i'm just impatient-still working on that) 


Janet' said:


> @Missjae09, how's your update?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It fluffs up after I'm done twisting them. I think I need to add more holding product to my hair or twist them tighter maybe. IDK. The minute I'm done with a twist and move onto the next, the previous one is plumping up like a can of biscuits lol


 
Use smaller sections of your hair and use a little more extension hair than the section of your hair. You can dampen the ends if they puffy.

You shouldn't have to twist them tight. The extension hair should encapsulate your hair. For the 2 sections, you are taking the extension hair and your own hair and twisting/twirling those together and then twisting those over the other section. This process should encapsulate your hair not allowing it to puff especially if it is still wet.

My hair is very puffy on its on, especially the ends and I only use a leave in to give it some moisture. U shouldn't need gel or any other styling product.


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 31, 2011)

AvaSpeaks so are you wearing a wng? or braids? With me not being at least SL I can't just not do anything to my hair and not look a HOT MESS!   lol even if it were long enough, I have that terrible disease refered to as Hands in Hair so I can't just leave it be, and fortunately my hair doesn't mind. 

In other news, I forgot to share with you ladies, that I can actually pull my hair back into a ponytail (when straight of course) but this is such a milestone! Its been years since I've been able to pull my hair back into anything!! Of course it's not long but it's long enough to be worn around the house and MAYBE even to a really quick run to a fast food drive thru! 


AvaSpeaks said:


> What's going on ladies?
> 
> So I figured something out. My hair is growing and I am retaining. Funny thing is, I ain't doing  to my hair! And I mean I have pretty much slacked off of everything
> 
> ...


----------



## Imani (Mar 31, 2011)

Missjae09 Girl yes, I'm grazing SL too and last time I flat ironed I was so proud of my little ponytail. I'd def wear it to the store or somethng, lol. I wore my hair in a banana clip to work the second week after the press had gotten old. 

I too feel like its taking FOREVER to get to SL. I'm only 5"1 but I think I have a long neck or something. Also, about a year ago my hair was sooooo short in the back, like maybe only an inch or two long. Majority of it wasn't even long enough to hit my nape. 

Once I hit SL though, I really think the rest will be easy breezy. APL is only like another 3inches for me. Then BSL another 3-4.


----------



## Missjae09 (Mar 31, 2011)

@Imani I'm 5'5 and I've never thought I had a long neck but now that I'm trying to grow hair down my neck it feels a mile long! I totally agree that once I make full SL it seems like the other lengths will come easily. I think it comes easily because you have more protective style options and updo's look better. 

Anyway, Hang in there!! hopefully, all of us "grazers" will be SL no later than mid summer. HHG!


Imani said:


> @Missjae09 Girl yes, I'm grazing SL too and last time I flat ironed I was so proud of my little ponytail. I'd def wear it to the store or somethng, lol. I wore my hair in a banana clip to work the second week after the press had gotten old.
> 
> I too feel like its taking FOREVER to get to SL. I'm only 5"1 but I think I have a long neck or something. Also, about a year ago my hair was sooooo short in the back, like maybe only an inch or two long. Majority of it wasn't even long enough to hit my nape.
> 
> Once I hit SL though, I really think the rest will be easy breezy. APL is only like another 3inches for me. Then BSL another 3-4.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2011)

Imani and Missjae09    

I can't take y'all and your LONG NECKS right about now!!!!!! Too freaking funny!!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just a little update, I took out my Senegalese Twists after 7 weeks and got a pleasant surprise...I posted these pics somewhere else too, but SL is my main goal, so I wanted to pose them in here too:

*Today*:






*February:*





*Today:*





*February:*





If I keep up this progress I feel like I will reach SL by my one-year Nappiversary in September. Well, back to hiding my hair!!! And to all the grazers, you are so close!!!! HHG Ladies


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> If I keep up this progress I feel like I will reach SL by my one-year Nappiversary in September. Well, back to hiding my hair!!! And to all the grazers, you are so close!!!! HHG Ladies


 
Dang your hair grows fast. I am happy for your  but you fast growers drive me crazy 

Congratulations


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL! My pic is in my siggy ics: So you can see how my hair is. That pic is from March 1st, 2011.

And I just need to do more. If I did, I could probably be APL by the end of the year. I'm just lazy


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Apr 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Dang your hair grows fast. I am happy for your  but you fast growers drive me crazy
> 
> Congratulations



LOL...I'm not a fast grower (usually) IDK what happened this last month and a half, I think it's straight retention b/c I am not taking a break b/w protective styles, like today I threw my hair in raggedy little cainrows and slapped my wig on, so I can just leave my hair alone.

And shoot...I'm just tryna catch up with you in here...


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ well keep doing whatever you've been doing. GREAT progress!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi ladies! just thought I'd share a little. Sometimes I get the urge to straighten my hair. It looks nice flat ironed but In an effort not to heat damage my hair I don't want to flat iron it everyday, on the other hand, because of the length, IMO it doesn't look as cute when I take the wrap down from the previous night, so I've started pin curling it. with the pin curls I can still apply my growth aids to my scalp and put a little oil on the ends without fear of it being weighed and it doesn't matter that my roots revert a little because it's a curly style. 

Just thought I'd share because if you all are like me you feel limited with style options because of the length, or you just may be discouraged from trying certain styles on your hair for whatever reason. At any rate, here are pics of my pin curls. I've worn it before but I think because of my growth its looking better. I got a lot of compliments this week at work with this style.


----------



## Imani (Apr 2, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Hi ladies! just thought I'd share a little. Sometimes I get the urge to straighten my hair. It looks nice flat ironed but In an effort not to heat damage my hair I don't want to flat iron it everyday, on the other hand, because of the length, IMO it doesn't look as cute when I take the wrap down from the previous night, so I've started pin curling it. with the pin curls I can still apply my growth aids to my scalp and put a little oil on the ends without fear of it being weighed and it doesn't matter that my roots revert a little because it's a curly style.
> 
> Just thought I'd share because if you all are like me you feel limited with style options because of the length, or you just may be discouraged from trying certain styles on your hair for whatever reason. At any rate, here are pics of my pin curls. I've worn it before but I think because of my growth its looking better. I got a lot of compliments this week at work with this style.



That's very cute. Everytime I've tried pin curls in the past its a massive failure

How often do u straighten ur hair?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 2, 2011)

They look sweet, Missjae09 - well done.   It's a great way to cut down on the heat styling - I'm going to do mine again today 



Missjae09 said:


> Hi ladies! just thought I'd share a little. Sometimes I get the urge to straighten my hair. It looks nice flat ironed but In an effort not to heat damage my hair I don't want to flat iron it everyday, on the other hand, because of the length, IMO it doesn't look as cute when I take the wrap down from the previous night, so I've started pin curling it. with the pin curls I can still apply my growth aids to my scalp and put a little oil on the ends without fear of it being weighed and it doesn't matter that my roots revert a little because it's a curly style.
> 
> Just thought I'd share because if you all are like me you feel limited with style options because of the length, or you just may be discouraged from trying certain styles on your hair for whatever reason. At any rate, here are pics of my pin curls. I've worn it before but I think because of my growth its looking better. I got a lot of compliments this week at work with this style.


----------



## sparklebh (Apr 2, 2011)

Not much of a poster ladies, but i did get around to posting pics in my profile not sure how to post them in here. Pls feel free to go check out my pics and let me know what u think. I had to get a cut from a setback but IMO i feel i got a inche of growth or more. I know its going to be a lot of ladies that will say NO WAY!!! but go see for yourself and let me know what u think. Iam very new to posting and some times get scared because some of the ladies (NOT ALL) will really chew u out if u say something they think is wrong. Iam 55 and tryin to get to  SL and APL by the end of the year. Ladies i have never had hair this long in my life and feel so proud that i have LHCF ladies (SOME) to thank for this. My mother was from the old school and would fry my hair with the hot comb and my hair could'nt take it. Just happy and ventin too. Check me out and tell me what u think.


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^Well done, it's great to hear of another person achieving length they never had before.  Keep it up and you'll get there


----------



## sparklebh (Apr 2, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> ^^^Well done, it's great to hear of another person achieving length they never had before.  Keep it up and you'll get there


Thanks so much. Iam working hard to get to SL by july. Did u check out my pics, if so pls let me know what u think.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 2, 2011)

Imani I usually get the urge to straighten once a month or maybe once every 2months. lol I kind of go through a phase where I get tired/bored with the "natural" look(on me). I'm giving myself a hot oil treatment(as we speak) and I'm going to wear it straight again. I don't know how long this is going to last, though.. I'm almost starting to miss my curls. lol 

Please understand, when I first tried to pin curl it looked like I'd been playing on the playground all day!  but I found a yt tutorial that helped a lot. I don't remember the channel but what you do is wrap the hair around your finger to make the pin curl. if you want larger curls you can use 2 fingers. I like mine smaller so I use my pinky finger only. Once the hair is wrapped you slide it off of your finger, and make sure that when you pin it, the end of the curl is on the bottom side of the pin curl.


Imani said:


> That's very cute. Everytime I've tried pin curls in the past its a massive failure
> 
> How often do u straighten ur hair?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 2, 2011)

Man...seeing these cute straight styles is tempting me to flat iron, but I'm too scared to apply any heat. I haven't flat ironed since Christmas lol


----------



## Imani (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^When i get the urge for straight hair, I flat iron the front and slap on a straight half wig.

After I length check at the end of April, I'm doing a 5-6 month no heat stretch.  I already know its going to be quite tough. But hopefully the straight half wigs on occasion will be enough to give me my straight hair "fix", lol.


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 3, 2011)

sparklebh said:


> Thanks so much. Iam working hard to get to SL by july. Did u check out my pics, if so pls let me know what u think.



sparklebh I did visit your profile, but there weren't any pictures yet.  When you get them up, let me know it's always nice to see pictures - if you're still having problems loading pictures let me know and I'll do my best to walk you through getting the photo's up if you PM me.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 3, 2011)

Checking in...

My 8 month stretch is over and I relaxed on Saturday and I am proud to say I'm making my way to shoulder length ladies... I should definitely make it there by the end of the year... 

Attached are my pics


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 3, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^When i get the urge for straight hair, I flat iron the front and slap on a straight half wig.
> 
> After I length check at the end of April, I'm doing a 5-6 month no heat stretch. I already know its going to be quite tough. But hopefully the straight half wigs on occasion will be enough to give me my straight hair "fix", lol.


 
I get my straight hair fix by slapping on a full cap or LF wig myself


----------



## newnyer (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey ladies! Still grazing up in here. Lol.  Just wanted to stop by to co-sign on the Goody's spin pin minis. I bun almost daily now and let me tell ya that the mini is the perfect size for my baby bun! Just 1 out of the 3 secures my hair nicely & feels like there is less pull than when wearing my elastic bands or multiple bobby pins.

Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladies, I tried to cornrow with extentions today, and I must say......#FAIL  LOL.. Oh well, can't win'em all.


----------



## cadi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,
long time but i was trying to master braiding my hair and i think ive managed for three weeks now im having my hair in braids (my own hair only) after deep condition and blow dry i keep the braid for one week before i take them down, deep condition and rebraid. for the first time my hair is acting well with the braids i think ill keep on doinf that till the end of the year. i had some trims as well.


----------



## Imani (Apr 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies, I tried to cornrow with extentions today, and I must say......#FAIL LOL.. *Oh well, can't win'em all*.


 
  Hey, "A" for effort tho!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I really want to get a mannequin head and practice my braiding skills b/c everything I try is an epic failure lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies, I tried to cornrow with extentions today, and I must say......#FAIL LOL.. Oh well, can't win'em all.


 
I feel you. I haven't yet tried to cornrow. Yesterday, I did a two strand flat twist towards the center to make a french twist updo. It looked good in my mind. That craziness came out this morning and had to settle for a crazy and wild twist out.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Monday 

This question is more for the relaxed ladies. How long are you gals stretching? I was able to go 13 weeks on my first attempt, but only made it to 9 weeks the time after that. I'm going on 8 weeks, and planned on stretching to 12 weeks this time around... but dont see myself lasting much longer unless I get a sew in or braids. I didn't plan for either, and really don't wanna spend the money...

So how long do the relaxed heads stretch? Is 8 weeks okay... at least until we achieve greater lengths? (I hear it gets easier the longer ur hair is)


----------



## Imani (Apr 4, 2011)

^^^Natural now, but when i was relaxed I used to stretch up to 10-11 weeks. Instead of setting a tight deadline, I found it better to play it by ear and just pay attention to how my hair was behaving as far as deciding when to relax.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 4, 2011)

So I haven't been on here in a minute...I've just been really lazy with my hair.

It seems like you ladies are making good progress !!!!  

Here are my update pics.. I haven't figured out how to get them side by side yet


----------



## Sesi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies: 

doing a proper check-in without pictures (forgot). 

I am gaining 1/2 an inch a month as usual - so I am at 4.5 inches right now (cept for the nape 3.5inches). 

On the plus side, Baby Girl (my hair) seems rather healthy. MINIMUM split ends (least number of split ends in about two years), and the ends look healthy.  

so here's to having healthy SL hair in December!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiquitita isn't that SL or do you want to grow another inch before claiming it? Do I need to bring out the dancing smilies, hmmm? lol


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 4, 2011)

very nice progress!!  


Chiquitita said:


> So I haven't been on here in a minute...I've just been really lazy with my hair.
> 
> It seems like you ladies are making good progress !!!!
> 
> Here are my update pics.. I haven't figured out how to get them side by side yet


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 4, 2011)

Imani said:


> Hey, "A" for effort tho!


LOL The cornrow I did looked like a "my mama's friend braided my hair" cornrow! lol I don't think I  added enough hair to the braid because it was Uber thin at the ends! 



faithVA said:


> I feel you. I haven't yet tried to cornrow. Yesterday, I did a two strand flat twist towards the center to make a french twist updo. It looked good in my mind. That craziness came out this morning and had to settle for a crazy and wild twist out.


If you can flat twist you are well on your way to being able to cornrow. I learned how to cornrow last year, but I'm still not that creative with it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> @Chiquitita isn't that SL or do you want to grow another inch before claiming it? Do I need to bring out the dancing smilies, hmmm? lol


 
I want to know too. For some reason I get really confused with where SL is?


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 4, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I want to know too. For some reason I get really confused with where SL is?


I figure where Chiquitita is right now is considered SL. Any longer than that and you're well on your way to APL. It's ok if she doesn't want to claim it yet but, heck, I would.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 4, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> @Chiquitita isn't that SL or do you want to grow another inch before claiming it? Do I need to bring out the dancing smilies, hmmm? lol


 

 Thanks Ravengirl. My dilemma is that my back seems to grow much faster than my sides and top. Looks like I'm gonna end up with some pretty long layers. Mulletville, here I come !!! 

But I actually took another picture of my sides today. And it looks like I have about three lead hairs on my side that have made it to shoulder length.  Take a look...





So hey, if you ladies think I should claim it, then I'm CLAMINING IT !!!

APL thread here I come !!! Yoohoo


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc420/cd1205/?action=view&current=LengthCheck4April2011.jpg
> 
> So hey, if you ladies think I should claim it, then I'm CLAMINING IT !!!
> 
> APL thread here I come !!! Yoohoo


 
I say claim it. If the hair behind the ears is SL, I call that SL. 

Congratulations Chiquitita 

Another graduate!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 4, 2011)

*Yay, claim it girl!*  The sides and crown will catch up later. Don't worry about it my hair grows the same way. Since we have afros no one will notice anyway.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> very nice progress!!


 

Thanks Missjae09. I just took out some minitwists and I just knew I had a setback from the amount of hair I lost on the takedown.  But looks like I'll be ok. Don't think I'll be revisiting the minitwists again any time soon if ever.

This past week I tried wearing french rolls. One on each side of my head. They came out ok. I realize some people might think they look fuddy duddy. But I think they are an elegant, professional style for work.








My only concern is the amount of manipulation because I had to redo them every morning. 

Of course mine are still pretty small, but I think I will find some pretty hair accesories to add. Maybe spice them up a little.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Thanks Missjae09. I just took out some minitwists and I just knew I had a setback from the amount of hair I lost on the takedown.  But looks like I'll be ok. Don't think I'll be revisiting the minitwists again any time soon if ever.
> 
> This past week I tried wearing french rolls. One on each side of my head.


 
I saw the description before I saw the picture. I was like what? huh?

Then I saw the picture   That is a beautiful style. It probably looks really good on you. It was way more elegant that what I imagined from the description.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I saw the description before I saw the picture. I was like what? huh?
> 
> Then I saw the picture  That is a beautiful style. It probably looks really good on you. It was way more elegant that what I imagined from the description.


 
Well believe me when I say that hers (in the picture) looks WAAAY better than mine. . I'm still trying to perfect my technique though !! 

I need a go to style for summer cause its too daggone hot down here for wigs...


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Thanks Missjae09. I just took out some minitwists and I just knew I had a setback from the amount of hair I lost on the takedown.  But looks like I'll be ok. Don't think I'll be revisiting the minitwists again any time soon if ever.
> 
> This past week I tried wearing french rolls. One on each side of my head. They came out ok. I realize some people might think they look fuddy duddy. But I think they are an elegant, professional style for work.
> 
> ...


 
Very very very pretty... I agree with the rest you should claim SL


----------



## Imani (Apr 5, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> Thanks Ravengirl. My dilemma is that my back seems to grow much faster than my sides and top. Looks like I'm gonna end up with some pretty long layers. Mulletville, here I come !!!
> 
> But I actually took another picture of my sides today. And it looks like I have about three lead hairs on my side that have made it to shoulder length.  Take a look...
> 
> ...


 
Our first April graduate! Congrats!!!


----------



## Imani (Apr 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I say claim it. *If the hair behind the ears is SL, I call that SL. *
> 
> Congratulations Chiquitita
> 
> Another graduate!


 
Thats the same way I look at it as well.


----------



## lovely_locks (Apr 5, 2011)

I have this mullet thang going on. The back of my hair is like an inch away from shoulder length, the sides are about two inches, and I just cut some bangs so, they don't count.  I'm pretty sure I can still make it to shoulder length by June. I'll post some pics later on tonight. 

~I ALSO GOT MY HAIR RELAXED~


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lovely locks- WOW! You decided to relax? May I ask why you went back to relaxing? I see your puff in your siggy & it is adorable


----------



## lovely_locks (Apr 6, 2011)

The knots where rediculous! My hiar is so curly that when it dried it would curl upon itself, and start to dred. And this is after texlaxing! So I decided to just relax it and take care of it this way. But my hair grows slow enough to where I will be able to get my hair relaxed twice a year only. The good thingis that hte stylyst told me that I did not have split ends! So I just have to keep it up!


----------



## Imani (Apr 6, 2011)

Future April graduates, still 24 days left! Is anyone doing anything special to try and squeeze in some extra growth???  

I'm taking Nioxin vits and massaging my scalp more while applying sulfur. I feel like when I was in school, trying to cram in some last minute studying before an exam, lol!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I may have my hair flat ironed for Easter for a length check, but I'm sooooo scared to do that. Idk why, but I'm petrified(sp?) of that much heat. I may just flat iron a back piece and take a pic to see where i am.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiquitita, Congrats on making SL!  

iman, thanks for responding. I think I will most likely will wait for next weekend @ 9 weeks post to relax....But a few weeks back I was experiencing quite a bit of breakage from what I believe was protein overload. I've since been focusing on moisture and the breakage hasn't been much of an issue anymore. I'm wondering if I should still do a protein treatment b4 relaxing? Any advice ladies?


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 6, 2011)

Imani said:


> Future April graduates, still 24 days left! Is anyone doing anything special to try and squeeze in some extra growth???
> 
> I'm taking Nioxin vits and massaging my scalp more while applying sulfur. I feel like when I was in school, trying to cram in some last minute studying before an exam, lol!


I started working out at the end of March and plan to continue throughout the month. I'm still taking my vitamins just not as consistent as I should. That's about it. I've been eating a lot of seafood lately and I'm sure all of these things are helping the growth spurt I have been having the past few weeks.
I swear my hair wasn't growing much since the start of the year but all of sudden I strecthed my hair a few days ago and my hair is right where I think it should be. I am so SO close to SL!


----------



## Imani (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh and to all the graduates, don't forget about us!!! Lol. We still want to see your beautiful progess, so come in and keep us posted.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I may be 1.5" from claiming SL comfortably. I did another pull test last night while cowashing and it seems pretty close.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 7, 2011)

Imani said:


> Oh and to all the graduates, don't forget about us!!! Lol. We still want to see your beautiful progess, so come in and keep us posted.


 
I will definitely be cheering you ladies on... and popping in to offer encouragement. Besides, I'm still waiting on the hair po po's to come in and be like "Uh Uh, nah girl, you ain't made SL yet, you still need, (add number) inches to go...

IMO, the long trekk from BC (especially if you BC'd to less than 1/2 inch like I did) to shoulder length is the biggest mental obstacle to overcome.

Once at shoulder length, you can then see that all of your hard work and hard earned money spent is paying off....For me, it is just encouragement to keep going, even if I am hating these two strand twists... But I will figure out different ways to style these bad boys since I am retaining length.

HHG...


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 10, 2011)

Anymore graduates??? I'm dying to see more pictures


----------



## Imani (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^I think more people will come in at the end of this month. There are a lot of April goal dates.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 11, 2011)

You may find this odd, but I would love to have a nape that would grow to allow me to have the mullet thing lol! I actually think it's cute with layers. The hair the grows behind my ears grows like crazy! and the back is super slow! so I have a bob... Don't get me wrong I love Bob's but with the way my hair grows I feel that it's going to take forever to get a healthy, long, growing nape! 


lovely_locks said:


> I have this mullet thang going on. The back of my hair is like an inch away from shoulder length, the sides are about two inches, and I just cut some bangs so, they don't count. I'm pretty sure I can still make it to shoulder length by June. I'll post some pics later on tonight.
> 
> ~I ALSO GOT MY HAIR RELAXED~


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 11, 2011)

I know that I won't be ready by the end of April, but I must say.... I'm falling in love with my hair! I can tell that it's growing because, although I'm still doing the same styles I've been doing, they just look better and fall differently and I'm loving it. 
I still have a few bad days but for the most part, I'm really starting to enjoy this journey more and more. 


NikkiQ said:


> Anymore graduates??? I'm dying to see more pictures


----------



## Imani (Apr 11, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> You may find this odd, but I would love to have a nape that would grow to allow me to have the mullet thing lol! I actually think it's cute with layers. The hair the grows behind my ears grows like crazy! and the back is super slow! so I have a bob... Don't get me wrong I love Bob's but with the way my hair grows I feel that it's going to take forever to get a healthy, long, growing nape!


 
You say that now, but mullets are not a good look unless u are an 80's rocker. lol! 

I am very glad my nape hair is healthy and grows long, I just wish the rest of my hair could catch up with it. And its annoying to have to keep cutting it to get it to look right. My nape hair is silky and grows super fast.


----------



## Imani (Apr 11, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I know that I won't be ready by the end of April, but I must say.... I'm falling in love with my hair! I can tell that it's growing because, although I'm still doing the same styles I've been doing, they just look better and fall differently and I'm loving it.
> I still have a few bad days but for the most part, I'm really starting to enjoy this journey more and more.


 
Yes! Things get easier and better as my hair grows. I don't understand when I read threads about people saying how much of a hassle their long hair is.  I know my hair isn't "long" yet by board standards, lol. But its so much easier to deal with as it gets longer. More style options, and the "hang" makes it more stretched out and easier to deal with in its natural state.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 11, 2011)

OMGeezzz you have my DREAM nape! LOL!  I need a nape transplant! My nape doesn't even belong on my head! lol my nape is fine 4b (i think) and medium to low density, and it grows, at less than a snails pace! not to mentioned I have random breakage at times back there... I really think i'm going to have to come up with a seperate regi for my nape! 


Imani said:


> You say that now, but mullets are not a good look unless u are an 80's rocker. lol!
> 
> I am very glad my nape hair is healthy and grows long, I just wish the rest of my hair could catch up with it. And its annoying to have to keep cutting it to get it to look right. My nape hair is silky and grows super fast.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 11, 2011)

I totally agree! My styles look better and they seem to last longer the more my hair grows. I do think that doing my hair will take more time the longer it gets but I do know my hair won't be an issue, and I DEFINITELY won't ever cut BACK to any length.  


Imani said:


> Yes! Things get easier and better as my hair grows. I don't understand when I read threads about people saying how much of a hassle their long hair is. I know my hair isn't "long" yet by board standards, lol. But its so much easier to deal with as it gets longer. More style options, and the "hang" makes it more stretched out and easier to deal with in its natural state.


----------



## Imani (Apr 11, 2011)

lmao @ nape transplant

If all my hair was the same as my nape I'd be like BSL by now. Its the area right above the nape that gives me grief-its thin, fragile, and very tight texture and will break off if u look at it wrong.  this is why I always end up with a mullet. 

A lot of ladies on the board who struggle w/their nape actually do have seperate nape reggies.


----------



## asakeba (Apr 11, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> OMGeezzz you have my DREAM nape! LOL!  I need a nape transplant! My nape doesn't even belong on my head! lol my nape is fine 4b (i think) and medium to low density, and it grows, at less than a snails pace! not to mentioned I have random breakage at times back there... I really think i'm going to have to come up with a seperate regi for my nape!



I think we are nape twins. i'm working on a solution, but right now, i'm leaving it alone


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh I want my hair to grow faster dammit!!!


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhhhhh I want my hair to grow faster dammit!!!



I'm in the same boat, girl.... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 11, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhhhhh I want my hair to grow faster dammit!!!


Same here. I want to be at BSL already! _I think_ I might have made SL already but it is so dang hard to take pictures of the back of my head with one hand while stretching a section of hair with the other. erplexed
Don't stone me because I tried.  My hair in the back touches my collarbone and has finally past the base of my neck in the back - _finally!_ My hair is braided up right now so I won't be able to check for sure until May. So we shall see.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2011)

2.5 weeks til my next length check! Don't think I'm going to reach my goal of 8 inches tho.  I think I'm around 7 inches right now.

I'm getting very bored w/my hair. About to make another kinky straight half wig-not looking forward to it, its very tedious. The one I have been wearing is on its last leg. maybe i will set the hair on flexirods or something to add some interest.


----------



## ebsalita (Apr 13, 2011)

Imani said:


> 2.5 weeks til my next length check! Don't think I'm going to reach my goal of 8 inches tho.  I think I'm around 7 inches right now.
> 
> I'm getting very bored w/my hair. About to make another kinky straight half wig-not looking forward to it, its very tedious. The one I have been wearing is on its last leg. maybe i will set the hair on flexirods or something to add some interest.



I feel you with the boredom!  Sounds like a great idea to add curls, Imani - I bet you'll look great.   Curl it and keep going! 

(Yes I'm still hanging around though I've graduated.  I like it here on the SL thread... )


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^The only thing is that this hair is really meant to be worn straight so it goes straight very easily.  If I do a wet set it will probably get too straight to blend w/o having to use more heat that I'd like to on my leave out hair. But I will do some experimenting on it this weekend.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Honey, you hit the nail on the head!!! I know that my hair is growing and I'm retaining but I just feel like i've been chasing shoulder length forever! lol I think I'm being punished because i've told my girls to give me a moment to think I'm all that, once I get to MBL... this hair thing really takes patience. 


NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhhhhh I want my hair to grow faster dammit!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Honey, you hit the nail on the head!!! I know that my hair is growing and I'm retaining but I just feel like i've been chasing shoulder length forever! lol I think I'm being punished because i've told my girls to give me a moment to think I'm all that, once I get to MBL... this hair thing really takes patience.


 
I think what makes this so frustrating for me is that I was on my way to full SL before I chopped so now I gotta start all over again. Ahhhh! I did a pull test yet again yesterday. Still not confident enough to claim it yet.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 13, 2011)

asakeba said:


> I think we are nape twins. i'm working on a solution, but right now, i'm leaving it alone


 
Mine is still recovering from it's last tempertantrum so it looks  a bit awkward at times... I have been using rosemary on my scalp and hope this helps. 



Imani said:


> lmao @ nape transplant
> 
> If all my hair was the same as my nape I'd be like BSL by now. Its the area right above the nape that gives me grief-its thin, fragile, and very tight texture and will break off if u look at it wrong. this is why I always end up with a mullet.
> 
> A lot of ladies on the board who struggle w/their nape actually do have seperate nape reggies.


 
I feel that i may need a seperate reggie but I don't know where to begin....so i just try to baby it and hope for the best.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Show your check!!!!


NikkiQ said:


> I think what makes this so frustrating for me is that I was on my way to full SL before I chopped so now I gotta start all over again. Ahhhh! I did a pull test yet again yesterday. Still not confident enough to claim it yet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol okay here goes. Don't be too harsh!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Lol okay here goes. Don't be too harsh!


 
Nothing but love in here for you NikkiQ - no harshness - we are all on the same journey. That said, I'm not really good at calling SL because I can't figure out where I am measuring too   I'm going to let Imani and MissJae09 speak up on this one.

If you aren't there, I think you are really close.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhhhhh I want my hair to grow faster dammit!!!


 


Missjae09 said:


> Honey, you hit the nail on the head!!! I know that my hair is growing and I'm retaining but I just feel like i've been chasing shoulder length forever! lol I think I'm being punished because i've told my girls to give me a moment to think I'm all that, once I get to MBL... this hair thing really takes patience.


 
If it weren't for the pictures, I would swear my hair was at this length last October. I feel like I have been NL for 6 months and I still have 2 or 3 months before I am MAYBE SL. <good grief>

If I had some extracurricular distractions  maybe this hair growing thing would be easier or at least not such a principal focus.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2011)

extracurricular? :scratchch


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Lol okay here goes. Don't be too harsh!


 
If you are going to go by your nape hair, I'd say you are right at SL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

I know I'm not SL yet lol. I was just pulling to see how long I have before I get there. I won't be claiming it anytime soon.


----------



## Imani (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^Is ur hair layered? Are u waiting for more of it to catch up? that hair u pulled really is right at your shoulders.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 13, 2011)

It probably is after the chop I did in February. I know the front will take a while before it catches up. The sides are about mid to lower neck. I don't want to claim it until my hair passes my shoulders. I'm kinda weird.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey ladies  taking a lil break from work to check in lol. 

So last week @ 8 weeks post relaxer I didnt think I could go a day longer...but ended up dc-ing with the alter ego garlic treatment (something like that) which made my new growth so soft and manageable, I think I can go a few more weeks :-D
This week I'm in buns... But I made a half wig a few weeks ago and rocked it for 2 weeks












It came out so flat and seamless that i didn't feel the need to leave any hair out --- just threw a head band on to cover. I think I'm gonna make another half wig, something a lil kinkier to get me through another few weeks.

On another note, has anyone tried hairfinity? I've used it in the past but not consistently. Now I've been taking them going on 2 weeks and I'm starting to break out! All across my forehead. I'm 27yrs old, what am I doing with acne? I hardly ever had acne in HS...

Has this happened to anyone? I'm wondering if I should stop taking the hairfinity? Or will this pass? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 13, 2011)

i think i just made it


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It probably is after the chop I did in February. I know the front will take a while before it catches up. The sides are about mid to lower neck. I don't want to claim it until my hair passes my shoulders. I'm kinda weird.


 

I feel the same way!  I'm thinking I'll really claim it once I'm collarbone length.


----------



## cadi (Apr 14, 2011)

Imani said:


> You say that now, but mullets are not a good look unless u are an 80's rocker. lol!
> 
> I am very glad my nape hair is healthy and grows long, I just wish the rest of my hair could catch up with it. And its annoying to have to keep cutting it to get it to look right. My nape hair is silky and grows super fast.




ّI have the same issue thats why i had to cut my hair twice within two months  . i feel my hair is growing so should we claim shoulder length even if only one or two layers are touching our shoulders?? 
some one asked me to report about the molasses its marvelous am lovin it it made my hair very soft especially before blowdrying or straightening my hair i strongly recommend it


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 14, 2011)

itismehmmkay said:


> I feel the same way!  I'm thinking I'll really claim it once I'm collarbone length.



I don't really know where shoulder length is. I just figured I'd know once I get there lol. Im pretty sure I'm SL @ my nape, but my sides are chin-neck length and my front touches my bottom lip. I prob won't comfortably claim SL until my sides reach my collarbone 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG why did I have another hair dream last night??? I dreamt that I didn't flat iron my hair until my wedding in September and I was freakin APL when I did!!!???? Lord PLEASE let that be a sign


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 14, 2011)

Wore it out. I have the back curled under but I want this style as it is to be SL before claiming it. 







Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Sesi (Apr 14, 2011)

to everyone who has made it!

You give us hope


----------



## Imani (Apr 14, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I don't really know where shoulder length is. I just figured I'd know once I get there lol. Im pretty sure I'm SL @ my nape, but my sides are chin-neck length and my front touches my bottom lip. I prob won't comfortably claim SL until my sides reach my collarbone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I will be claiming it when all the hair that hits about the middle of my ear makes it. So the area right above my nape. 

My sides are just baaarely at my collarbone now. 

Yeah, I figure I will just "know" once I get there. Lol. I cannot wait til the end of this month to see all the graduates.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok here is my faux length check. I haven't quite gotten the hang of taking pictures or holding my hair correctly for the length check. I am no where near SL yet so maybe June/July.

And I know people laugh when people say they have big heads or long necks but the distance from my crown to my nape + nape to base of my neck + base of neck to my shoulder (across the sloping part) = 1 plan ride, 2 train rides, a taxi ride + a fairy to SL. erplexed

I think I'm going to need a moon shuttle to get to APL  

I know it's not a great shot but does it look like I have 2", 2.5", 3" to go? tia


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok maybe this is a dumb question and maybe I am making it more complicated than it is. Is SL the point on the shoulder where the bra strap or shoulder strap goes over the shoulder? or is it futher down?

Was that clear?


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 15, 2011)

NikkiQ Great Growth!!! I would say another .5 to 1" and you should claim!!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe on the sides but in the back (for me) I want it to be resting on the top of my back... at least! 


Not a dumb question, the length markers can get a bit confusing.


faithVA said:


> Ok maybe this is a dumb question and maybe I am making it more complicated than it is. Is SL the point on the shoulder where the bra strap or shoulder strap goes over the shoulder? or is it futher down?
> 
> Was that clear?


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 15, 2011)

We will hope for the best!!!  If you aren't there, maybe you will be super close! I'm not getting married this year but I do hope to be apl by the time my day comes! 

Congrats on the wedding too!!!  



NikkiQ said:


> OMG why did I have another hair dream last night??? I dreamt that I didn't flat iron my hair until my wedding in September and I was freakin APL when I did!!!???? Lord PLEASE let that be a sign


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> @NikkiQ Great Growth!!! I would say another .5 to 1" and you should claim!!!!


 
I agree. You are really, really close. I agree with the .5 to 1 inch. So you will be SL before summer -


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I know it's not a great shot but does it look like I have 2", 2.5", 3" to go? tia


 
Guess I shouldn't type so much. Question gets overlooked.

Ladies, about how much further does it look for SL for me? 2"? 2.5", 3"? 

Please don't say more


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Guess I shouldn't type so much. Question gets overlooked.
> 
> Ladies, about how much further does it look for SL for me? 2"? 2.5", 3"?
> 
> Please don't say more



I'd say about 2-2.5" and you're there!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Guess I shouldn't type so much. Question gets overlooked.
> 
> Ladies, about how much further does it look for SL for me? 2"? 2.5", 3"?
> 
> Please don't say more



I'd say about 2.5"...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

2.5" - I won't lie, I am feeling discouraged.  This feels like a shave my head day.

10" of hair for just SL?  Really? That's just ridiculous.  And other people get SL at 6". I'm whining and pissed off.  

I bought a bun thing yesterday and before I tried it, my hair said What is that for? Then I put it on and I said, "Obviously nothing". 

Just needed to vent. It's going to take me a minute to get over this. Maybe all of April.

Some of those happy emoticons were getting on my nerves. But this one made me laugh.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ don't be down @faithVA. I went through the same thing this morning in the APL thread. Your hair seems to be growing at a GREAT rate, and if it helps at all, you do seem to have a _longer-than-usual neck_  Very regal actually, but I think it makes it take longer for you to reach SL than most people. You'll be there before you know it.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> 2.5" - I won't lie, I am feeling discouraged.  This feels like a shave my head day.
> 
> 10" of hair for just SL?  Really? That's just ridiculous.  And other people get SL at 6". I'm whining and pissed off.
> 
> ...



Don't be discouraged!

I found this pic in an earlier post... 




Based on the length chart I'd say your at the start of shoulder length, and that's about 2.5 inches from full SL for me... Buy perhaps you should try measuring what that is for u



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> ^^ don't be down @faithVA. Your hair seems to be growing at a GREAT rate, and if it helps at all, you do seem to have a _longer-than-usual neck_  Very regal actually, but I think it makes it take longer for you to reach SL than most people. You'll be there before you know it.


 


ZeeontheGrow said:


> Don't be discouraged!
> 
> I found this pic in an earlier post...
> 
> Based on the length chart I'd say your at the start of shoulder length, and that's about 2.5 inches from full SL for me... Buy perhaps you should try measuring what that is for u


 
Thanks ladies for being there when I needed you. It's just been one of those hair weeks. And the measurement last night was just so disappointing. I know I will bounce back eventually but it will take me a minute. 

Thanks for the chart ZeeontheGrow. I can never seem to find those when I am looking for them.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I think what makes this so frustrating for me is that I was on my way to full SL before I chopped so now I gotta start all over again. Ahhhh! I did a pull test yet again yesterday. Still not confident enough to claim it yet.


 
NikkiQ thats the same way i feel. I alos feel like my hair is not growing as fast as it did the last 2 months after i chopped. Maybe i have a long neck plus it looks like a I chopped i little more on my right side compared to my left which is SL but my right side needs almost 1 inch as per march length check.

I will be spotting a wig for the next two months and thats when i will do another lenght check. I hope to be 100% SL

I will start taking hairfinity as from next week.  so lets hope it will boost my hair growth


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 15, 2011)

So are you waiting until the hair in the crown of your head  reaches shoulder length before you claim it? 


faithVA said:


> 2.5" - I won't lie, I am feeling discouraged.  This feels like a shave my head day.
> 
> 10" of hair for just SL?  Really? That's just ridiculous.  And other people get SL at 6". I'm whining and pissed off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 15, 2011)

this is an awesome chart! according to this chart I'm at the start of SL!  


ZeeontheGrow said:


> Don't be discouraged!
> 
> I found this pic in an earlier post...
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> So are you waiting until the hair in the crown of your head reaches shoulder length before you claim it?


 
Yes. The weird thing is, if I take a twist from the crown, a twist between the crown and the nape, and a twist from the nape, they all reach to about the same point . My crown grows faster than my nape and it will probably reach SL before my nape.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

> Thanks ladies for being there when I needed you. It's just been one of those hair weeks. And the measurement last night was just so disappointing. I know I will bounce back eventually but it will take me a minute.
> 
> Thanks for the chart @ZeeontheGrow. I can never seem to find those when I am looking for them.


 (((((HUGS)))) faithVA,  you will be SL before you know it. Maybe it was one of those slow hair growth months.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> this is an awesome chart! according to this chart I'm at the start of SL!


 
I agree. It is easier to follow than the other one. Maybe because it is in color.

Ok Missjae09, if you are also at the start of SL, I will see if I can keep up with you.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> (((((HUGS)))) @faithVA, you will be SL before you know it. Maybe it was one of those slow hair growth months.


 
Thanks Rossy2010. Maybe it doesn't grow fast in the winter erplexed. Maybe the warm weather and the daily scalp water mistings will help.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I agree. It is easier to follow than the other one. *Maybe because it is in color*.
> 
> Ok Missjae09, if you are also at the start of SL, I will see if I can keep up with you.[/QUOTE
> the bolded text made me


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> faithVA said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. It is easier to follow than the other one. *Maybe because it is in color*.
> ...


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 15, 2011)

Im at work, but clocked out mentally... So here I am passing the time on LHCF....

Since I only wash once a week, at least until the weather gets a lil warmer... I always look forward to my weekend washday :-D
I was so pleased with my Hair last week after DCing with Alter Ego, I'm thinking I'll do the same again this week...
Also gonna work on my new half wig this weekend. Bought the hair and supplies already.. Kinda excited. Think it's gonna turn out really nice :-D

Any weekend hair plans ladies?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Since I only wash once a week, at least until the weather gets a lil warmer... I always look forward to my weekend washday :-D
> I was so pleased with my Hair last week after DCing with Alter Ego, I'm thinking I'll do the same again this week...
> Also gonna work on my new half wig this weekend. Bought the hair and supplies already.. Kinda excited. Think it's gonna turn out really nice :-D
> 
> ...


 
I love the weekday washday too erplexed. But I have promised myself that I am going to try to reduce styling my hair to every 2 to 3 weeks to stop playing in it so much. So no hair plans for me besides baggying.

Tomorrow I have a big party and my twists are fuzzy and crazy. I am going to have to wear the heck of out my loc soc and try to create some style cuz the twists aren't getting redone.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok! lets do this!!!  I'm excited... I'm cowashing, using my sulfur mix and taking hairfinity.  

I will say, I'm not  waiting for the the hair in my crown to get there because I have layers. The hair that is at the beginning SL mark is the hair that's neighboring my nape. lol 


faithVA said:


> I agree. It is easier to follow than the other one. Maybe because it is in color.
> 
> Ok Missjae09, if you are also at the start of SL, I will see if I can keep up with you.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 16, 2011)

Were you shedding excessively before you used the AE?  


ZeeontheGrow said:


> Im at work, but clocked out mentally... So here I am passing the time on LHCF....
> 
> Since I only wash once a week, at least until the weather gets a lil warmer... I always look forward to my weekend washday :-D
> I was so pleased with my Hair last week after DCing with Alter Ego, I'm thinking I'll do the same again this week...
> ...


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am at the beg. of SL too according to that chart...which is extra exciting bc ive finally stopped trimming to even up the layers..I was looking at my hair yesterday and realized that since I've been going to my new salon my hair has been growing...ALOT, and it's only been two months. And the tiny breakage that used to be all over my floor and sink has FINALLY stopped...I was getting that breakage for about a year..it was truly ridiculous.


----------



## Imani (Apr 16, 2011)

Wash day for me! Its no longer exciting just tedious. The only part I like about it is seeing my hair loose since I only see it twice a month, esp wet in the shower so I can be in awe of how much hair I have now. 

I also really would like to finish this half wig this weekend too, so lots of work to do!



@the chart. I actually copied that from another thread. Nonie posted it in a thread about how long did it take to get from SL to APL.  Many people were saying that it seemed to take so long bc most people were claiming SL way too soon. 

My last length check I was about an inch from where SL is on the chart. I have scoliosis and one of my shoulders is a lot lower than the other one, so I decided to claim it once it reaches the lower shoulder.


----------



## asakeba (Apr 16, 2011)

Imani . what brand of half wig is it you're wearing in your fotki? it looks really natural. Also, how many inches of hair do you have?


----------



## Imani (Apr 16, 2011)

asakeba said:


> Imani . what brand of half wig is it you're wearing in your fotki? it looks really natural. Also, how many inches of hair do you have?



The kinky straight one? Its homemade with Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture. It is air dried in that picture. It was 10 inches and I cut it to get the length in the picture.U can't really tell in the pic, but I actually did a really horrible job cutting it, next time may seek a professional next time I want to cut a wig.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 16, 2011)

Decided to take the time out this morning before heading out the door to baby my hair a bit. I'm pre-pooing right now with Skala Aloe Vera condish under a plastic cap. I'll probably shampoo, oil rinse and slather on some condish before slicking it back with a headband and walking out the door. I can always rinse it out when I get back home.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 16, 2011)

So I moisturized and sealed my hair just now. Out of curiosity I stretched my hair and it looked like I was SL but I wasn't sure. Sooooo I had my sister double check (she thinks I'm weird now) and she said, "You're hair has really grown. Looks like your collarbone, I don't know." 
I MADE SL! 
  ​


----------



## Retro (Apr 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd post an update, first picture is Jan & next was last week. It's just so damn thin


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

I just thought i'd post pics of my beginning SL hair... I feel like I'm well on my way to having the hair I want.


----------



## cadi (Apr 17, 2011)

i washed my hair with water only and moist and sealed
no body answer my question  so i think ill just wait to the end of this month and see how much hair i ve got then decide
ive started using henna again since am back home where it is worm and humid
 also ive started taking silica gel with juice daily


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 17, 2011)

cadi said:


> i washed my hair with water only and moist and sealed
> no body answer my question  so i think ill just wait to the end of this month and see how much hair i ve got then decide
> ive started using henna again since am back home where it is worm and humid
> also ive started taking silica gel with juice daily


 
cadi what was your question? i really dont use henna but i plan to add it to my regime. my hair advisor JJamiah has mentioned to me lots of benefits from using henna.

another thing i dont understand is that you washed your hair with water only?? I dont know if people do this i always thought they cowash ( washing with conditioner) because the shampoo tends to be harsh.
hope you are doing well on your HHJ
Happy growing


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 17, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> 
> I just thought i'd post pics of my beginning SL hair... I feel like I'm well on my way to having the hair I want.


 
Great progress Missjae09 you are so close to claiming SL. on a different note, I would say you are so close to be my hair twin  Im in the  HYH challenge so I cant post pics.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't worry Retro. It will fill in as your hair gets longer and healthier. Nice progress!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurking. . .


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow ladies! great updates!!! You're SOOOOOoooo close! I think we'll all hit that SL milestone very soon!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 17, 2011)

Retro said:


> Just thought I'd post an update, first picture is Jan & next was last week. It's just so damn thin


 
Retro, is it thin naturally or is it because of shedding/breaking. I experience a lot of shedding which was not normal. I did tea rinses a couple of time and it helped me a lot. be sure to DC with a moisturising condish..


----------



## cadi (Apr 17, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> cadi what was your question? i really dont use henna but i plan to add it to my regime. my hair advisor JJamiah has mentioned to me lots of benefits from using henna.
> 
> another thing i dont understand is that you washed your hair with water only?? I dont know if people do this i always thought they cowash ( washing with conditioner) because the shampoo tends to be harsh.
> hope you are doing well on your HHJ
> Happy growing



Thanks for your reply dear i washed with water ony because the day before i washed with shampoo
my question was are we suppose to claim shoulder length when all the layers touches our shoulder or if only one or two layers do because ive seen some girls measuring only by the leading hair??
another question that pop into my head right now how are ladies measuring your hair is it from the top of your head to the end of the longest layer or you divide your hair according to the different layers and measure each layer from the roots to the ends (thats what am doing)
wish you and all the ladies happy growing as well


----------



## Retro (Apr 17, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @Retro, is it thin naturally or is it because of shedding/breaking. I experience a lot of shedding which was not normal. I did tea rinses a couple of time and it helped me a lot. be sure to DC with a moisturising condish..


I think it's naturally thin? But in combination with the fact that I used to wear weave 24/7 and the leave out section in the front is short and damaged and a little bit in the crown area it's shorter. So once that grows in it won't be AS thin but still thin. I'll try the tea rinses. Thanks!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 17, 2011)

Updates... hate my bb camera. it is awful!!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking good ladies! SL is definitely within reach!!

So my halfwig didn't come out as planned this weekend :-/  looks like another week of bunning. I ended up doing a hard protein treatment this weekend in preparation for my relaxer next weekend, followed by a DC with Aubrey Organics White Cami... Something lol. I was kinda scared to do the protein bc of a protein scare a few weeks back, but I've been so focused on moisture since then I figured I'd chance it. I ended up air drying and flat ironing on the lowest setting since I had somewhere to go last night and wasn't happy with my 1/2 wig. 

Def gained some length, but I think I'm becoming hair-norexic. I can see it's growing, but looking in the mirror I feel so far away from my goal.  :-/ I'm glad I've taken pictures otherwise I'd really be discouraged. Anyone else feel this way? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Don't worry @Retro. It will fill in as your hair gets longer and healthier. Nice progress!


 
I agree. I think it will fill in as it gets closer to shoulder. And that looks like it will be pretty soon for you.


----------



## Imani (Apr 17, 2011)

asakeba said:


> Imani . what brand of half wig is it you're wearing in your fotki? it looks really natural. Also, how many inches of hair do you have?



Wait I think I answered your question wrong. You were asking how many inches of my real hair I have, right?

In the back, I have about 7 inches of hair right now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2011)

cadi said:


> my question was are we suppose to claim shoulder length when all the layers touches our shoulder or if only one or two layers do because ive seen some girls measuring only by the leading hair??
> another question that pop into my head right now how are ladies measuring your hair is it from the top of your head to the end of the longest layer or you divide your hair according to the different layers and measure each layer from the roots to the ends (thats what am doing)
> wish you and all the ladies happy growing as well


 
It really is up to you. Some people measure SL from their nape because they do wear their hair in layers. Some people measure from their crown. I think some want both their sides and crown to be at SL before they claim it.

How you measure probably varies on how you wear your hair. Those that straighten their hair more often probably have more even cuts and just comb the hair down and looking for shoulder length based on where most of the hair sits. 

I am natural and don't straighten my hair, so I just twist a section near the crown and measure using that. When I really think I am close I may straighten a section of my hair just to double check - maybe!


----------



## Imani (Apr 17, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> So I moisturized and sealed my hair just now. Out of curiosity I stretched my hair and it looked like I was SL but I wasn't sure. Sooooo I had my sister double check (she thinks I'm weird now) and she said, "You're hair has really grown. Looks like your collarbone, I don't know."
> I MADE SL!
> ​



Another graduate! Congrats!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems like I missed a lot of updates over the weekend. Great progress ladies.


----------



## cadi (Apr 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> It really is up to you. Some people measure SL from their nape because they do wear their hair in layers. Some people measure from their crown. I think some want both their sides and crown to be at SL before they claim it.
> 
> How you measure probably varies on how you wear your hair. Those that straighten their hair more often probably have more even cuts and just comb the hair down and looking for shoulder length based on where most of the hair sits.
> 
> I am natural and don't straighten my hair, so I just twist a section near the crown and measure using that. When I really think I am close I may straighten a section of my hair just to double check - maybe!



Thanks 
I think ill measure from the nape to graduate this month


----------



## cadi (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations for all the graduates hope ill join by the end of this month


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much!  I must say that I really enjoyed my hair this weekend, even though I'm ready to go back to my curly styles just becaues I'm paranooid and don't want anything damaging to happen to my hair. 

I can't wait until you can postg pics of your hair, I've never seen anyone that I felt was my hair twin (or close) and nno one has ever told me that before so I can't wait to see your hair.


Rossy2010 said:


> Great progress @Missjae09 you are so close to claiming SL. on a different note, I would say you are so close to be my hair twin  Im in the HYH challenge so I cant post pics.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

cadi said:


> Thanks for your reply dear i washed with water ony because the day before i washed with shampoo
> my question was are we suppose to claim shoulder length when all the layers touches our shoulder or if only one or two layers do because ive seen some girls measuring only by the leading hair??
> another question that pop into my head right now how are ladies measuring your hair is it from the top of your head to the end of the longest layer or you divide your hair according to the different layers and measure each layer from the roots to the ends (thats what am doing)
> wish you and all the ladies happy growing as well


I would suggest to use even a cheep condish next time so that you can retain the moisture 
I think I would echo what faithVA wrote. Personally I want to look infront of the mirror and see the hair behind my ears touching my shoulders comfortably. Good luck @cadi and pls dont forget to post pics when you claim SL.

I dont measure my hair coz I have layers from my last minichop in october and its so confusing for me. and way like i said FaithVA answered your questions very well. Happy growing


----------



## Imani (Apr 18, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Thank you so much! I must say that I really enjoyed my hair this weekend, even though I'm ready to go back to my curly styles just becaues I'm paranooid and don't want anything damaging to happen to my hair.
> 
> I can't wait until you can postg pics of your hair, *I've never seen anyone that I felt was my hair twin (or close) and nno one has ever told me that before so I can't wait to see your hair*.


 
@Missjae09 I need to look back at your fotki. I think our hair may be similar.

eta: I think my hair is a lot kinkier than urs. But looks like similar density/thickness.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 18, 2011)

I want a hair twin dangit!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I want a hair twin dangit!


 
Don't they have a hair twin thread from days of yore (yeah I said yore). Maybe you can revive that thread. I am sure there are a lot of new people on the board since then that may be looking for the same.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I am over my hair hissy fit. I went steppin all this weekend and didn't have time to think about my hair. Now I'm back and too tired to care about my hair. Just the hair distraction I needed. 

I wore my loc socs all weekend which just make my hair and my outfits look good.   I think I will buy some more to get me over the next few months. 

oooh and I found great scarves at Catos for $5.99 (with beautiful colors). That gives me an idea. I will buy myself 2 new scarves when I make it through my two weeks with my hair up.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Don't they have a hair twin thread from days of yore (yeah I said yore). Maybe you can revive that thread. I am sure there are a lot of new people on the board since then that may be looking for the same.


 
Good idea. I haven't seen that thread in rotation for a while. Maybe I can have someone take some decent pics of my hair this weekend and post them on there.


----------



## Imani (Apr 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Don't they have a hair twin thread from days of yore (yeah I said yore). Maybe you can revive that thread. I am sure there are a lot of new people on the board since then that may be looking for the same.


 

@yore


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a lil weekend style w/ a some up and some down updo w/ lil side bangs.  I'm sure I'll wear it again this weekend for Easter and take pics.  It was too cute and got me even more excited about my progress.


----------



## cadi (Apr 18, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> I would suggest to use even a cheep condish next time so that you can retain the moisture
> I think I would echo what faithVA wrote. Personally I want to look infront of the mirror and see the hair behind my ears touching my shoulders comfortably. Good luck @cadi and pls dont forget to post pics when you claim SL.
> 
> I dont measure my hair coz I have layers from my last minichop in october and its so confusing for me. and way like i said FaithVA answered your questions very well. Happy growing



I think ill do that next time i have lots of Abury conds though but i felt lazy 
i think you are very close to shoulder length you have very good progress (mashallah)
last month i started bone marrow to speed up my hair growth coz i noticed it didn't grow that much in winter
Happy growing to you as well


----------



## cadi (Apr 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think I am over my hair hissy fit. I went steppin all this weekend and didn't have time to think about my hair. Now I'm back and too tired to care about my hair. Just the hair distraction I needed.
> 
> I wore my loc socs all weekend which just make my hair and my outfits look good.   I think I will buy some more to get me over the next few months.
> 
> oooh and I found great scarves at Catos for $5.99 (with beautiful colors). That gives me an idea. I will buy myself 2 new scarves when I make it through my two weeks with my hair up.



I love your hair style and to tell you the truth i tryed it and it was awful i have big head


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can some one please tell me if there is a APL 2012 challenge yet? i always miss sign up. tia


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 18, 2011)

lamaria211 said:


> Can some one please tell me if there is a APL 2012 challenge yet? i always miss sign up. tia


 

Not yet, but one may pop up starting around October or so.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

cadi said:


> I love your hair style and to tell you the truth i tryed it and it was awful i have big head


 
Thank You! But girl your head can not be bigger than mine . Maybe we should seriously start a thread for big head support and long neck support. 

My style is out of pure necessity. The front of my hair does not hang forward and is to short to go back. And the back of my hair, although 7", curls up into little beady balls and never passes my nape. So out of desparation I wrap a scarf or band or loc soc around the perimeter. 

It's all about finding what works for you.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Good idea. I haven't seen that thread in rotation for a while. Maybe I can have someone take some decent pics of my hair this weekend and post them on there.



Any luck finding that hair twin thread? I tried using the search feature from my phone but couldn't find it. How do you determine your hair twin anyway?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Any luck finding that hair twin thread? I tried using the search feature from my phone but couldn't find it. How do you determine your hair twin anyway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Here is one of the hair twin threads. (Hair Twins Unite)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=8528806&highlight=hair+twin#post8528806

I didn't read it yet so can't answer your other question. But the answer is probably in the thread.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 19, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Any luck finding that hair twin thread? I tried using the search feature from my phone but couldn't find it. How do you determine your hair twin anyway?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Nope...haven't started my search for my long lost twin yet lol. I bumped the naked hair thread so that way you can compare your hair texture to that of someone else in there. No product in the hair makes it SO much better to find a twin without the hair being manipulated.


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 19, 2011)

lamaria211 said:


> Can some one please tell me if there is a APL 2012 challenge yet? i always miss sign up. tia


 

I would like to know as well. I missed the sign up for the APL 2011 thread, so I joined up as an unofficial member. I'll be on top of my game for the 2012 sign up though.... 

@ Ravengirl.. Congratulations on making SL...


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 20, 2011)

Is anyone planning on doing a length check for Easter? I think I'm going to flat iron my hair this weekend for the first time since being natural and I'm PRAYING it doesn't revert the second I'm done.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Is anyone planning on doing a length check for Easter? I think I'm going to flat iron my hair this weekend for the first time since being natural and I'm PRAYING it doesn't revert the second I'm done.



Yep, I'm relaxing on Saturday, so hopefully I'll have some progress to show ::fingers crossed::


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 20, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> I would like to know as well. I missed the sign up for the APL 2011 thread, so I joined up as an unofficial member. I'll be on top of my game for the 2012 sign up though....
> 
> @ Ravengirl.. Congratulations on making SL...


 
congrats to you as well!


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Imani yes, I think we have similar textures HOWEVER,  your hair looks MUCH thicker than mine... seriously. Yeah, I just left your fotki! lol Love the progress you've made!! Looking at your fotki makes me see I have a llloonnnnggg way to go! 





Imani said:


> @Missjae09 I need to look back at your fotki. I think our hair may be similar.
> 
> eta: I think my hair is a lot kinkier than urs. But looks like similar density/thickness.


----------



## carnivalapple (Apr 21, 2011)

My first time checking in....guess I'm not so good with challenges^^;

Hmm...I don't see much growth but thats probably because I'm obsessing about it, so I'm gonna get kinky twists two times through Spring and summer and hopefully see shoulder length by fall. 

Congrats on everyone's progress. Looks really good.


----------



## Imani (Apr 21, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> @Imani yes, I think we have similar textures HOWEVER, your hair looks MUCH thicker than mine... seriously. Yeah, I just left your fotki! lol Love the progress you've made!! Looking at your fotki makes me see I have a llloonnnnggg way to go!


 
Missjae09 Um, no the thickness is an illusion .  When its straight, its strategically styled with minimal product. And it looks thick when its natural bc of how kinky it is. 

You don't have far to go at all! You'll be SL before you know it.


----------



## Imani (Apr 21, 2011)

*Did I miss anyone's name to add to the graduates list? *


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't forget your own!!!


Imani said:


> *Did I miss anyone's name to add to the graduates list? *


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 21, 2011)

When i'm straight I don't use much product either because the more product you have the less body you have, and we love as much swing as we can get! a very light leave in and heat protectant and I'm good to go! 


Imani said:


> @Missjae09 Um, no the thickness is an illusion . When its straight, its strategically styled with minimal product. And it looks thick when its natural bc of how kinky it is.
> 
> You don't have far to go at all! You'll be SL before you know it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 21, 2011)

How often do you ladies straighten your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations April graduates. :reddancer: We still have  a few more days in April so maybe we will have a few more.

I didn't realize we had so many challengers. Fantastic!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope to be a July graduate


----------



## hzlcreativity (Apr 21, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> I would like to know as well. I missed the sign up for the APL 2011 thread, so I joined up as an unofficial member. I'll be on top of my game for the 2012 sign up though....
> 
> @ Ravengirl.. Congratulations on making SL...
> >> Bumping this: Where is / when is the sign up? I'd like to join the challenge too! (I'm apart of the "It grew, I colored, It left" crew. Transitioning and starting ova!)


----------



## Chiquitita (Apr 21, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How often do you ladies straighten your hair?



I celebrated my one year nappiversary on April 10 and I have yet to straighten. Hopefully, I can hold out till December just to see how much length I can retain by then.


----------



## Imani (Apr 21, 2011)

hzlcreativity 

Hey! You can still join. As of now, the list of challengers is not so long that its too hard to manage/keep up with. So its still open for now. 

Just post your answers to the questions in the OP, esp your goal date. And a starting pic if you'd like.


----------



## Imani (Apr 21, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Don't forget your own!!!


 
Lol! Not yet! Judgement day is next Saturday. I'm up here trying to double up on this Nioxin to get last minute growth in

I know for a fact I won't be meeting my goal of 8 inches. But I'm thinking if I'm at 7.5 maybe I can still make it just barely.


----------



## Imani (Apr 21, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How often do you ladies straighten your hair?


 

NikkiQ Right now I'm looking at about 4-5 times a year. I might increase it later once I'm past APL to about 7-8 if I learn to do it to myself. I plan to avoid straightening in the summer months.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I'm gonna stick with twice a year for now. Maybe when I get longer I might get tempted to flat iron more often. After my length check this weekend, I probably won't want to flat iron until Christmas. Last year I flat ironed 2 or 3 times. I can't remember.


----------



## newnyer (Apr 21, 2011)

I discovered more breakage!!   I've been bunning everyday, deep conditioning weekly, taking care of my ends daily, etc and STILL I discovered a spot below my crown (crown already had bad breakage from before). I never brush my hair and only detangle gently after washing because of the different textures. I don't know what I'm doing wrong (or NOT doing right)!! 
I'm going going to use my Alter Ego tonight...sigh...
Sent from my MB200 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## newnyer (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya know, I've been commenting and replying and what not since January...and I don't think I officially joined this challenge!! Doh! 
Anyway, here's the info:

What is your current length? 
CBL, with SL in back. 

What is your goal date to make FULL SL? 
August 2011. I want to be able to have a cute style without sacrificing SL length. Because of my breakage/thin hair--it seems if I were to wear my close to SL hair out right now it would look a hot mess. No bueno

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed/texlaxed/relaxed. Yeah, I know...it confuses ME too. lol 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Bunning. wigs and low manipulation styling (twistouts seem to be my friend). Plan to only use direct heat once every other month or longer and attempting to stretch out my relaxers to 12 weeks. Taking Hairfinity and multivitamins, moisturizing and sealing ends nightly, deep conditioning weekly, co-washing after exercise, and using MN/MT/oil mix (sparingly). Also trying to increase my water intake.Trying to baby my nape, edges, and crown since that is the area giving me the most problems. 

Whats your long term length goal? 
APL and THICKER (or at least the illusion of) hair!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 22, 2011)

From the looks of your ftoki, I'm sure you'll be there! 


Imani said:


> Lol! Not yet! Judgement day is next Saturday. I'm up here trying to double up on this Nioxin to get last minute growth in
> 
> I know for a fact I won't be meeting my goal of 8 inches. But I'm thinking if I'm at 7.5 maybe I can still make it just barely.


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 22, 2011)

[I straighten whenever I get the urge to, (which translates to about once a month) I want to enjoy my hair at it's new lengths. When I straighten I make sure I DC and do my light protein treatments.  QUOTE=NikkiQ;13274709]How often do you ladies straighten your hair?I [/QUOTE]


----------



## Fyne (Apr 22, 2011)

Just wanna say congrats to the ladies almost there + to the graduates you give me hope! I havent joined officially just a spectator! LOL


----------



## PaigeJessica (Apr 23, 2011)

Can I please join? I know I'm late but I just saw this the other day 

What is your current length? 
Neck length

What is your goal date to make SL? 
July 2011 for my longest layer. I'll claim SL when it gets there but I would also like to be full SL by September 2011 which will make 1 year since my BC.

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Natural

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Protective styles. I mainly keep my hair twisted up and leave it alone. I don't use heat at all and my current regimen seems to work fine so I won't change it.

Whats your long term length goal? 
MBL!

I have about 1"-1.5" to go at the back:







And about 3" to go on the sides:


----------



## Imani (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^You look really close. You'll be there in no time!


----------



## Imani (Apr 23, 2011)

So I need to do a search on SSK's. Ever since cutting off the last of my relaxed ends I have noticed them more and more. I'd hate for them to ruin all my progress. Sigh. 

So i pulled out a piece of hair in the back to measure, and I think its at 7.5 now. Missed my 8 inch goal, but its close enough for me to still be very satisfied. That will mean I retained about 6 inches over the past year which is excellent.

Right now I'm taking Nioxin vitamins. I'm not usually a big bandwagon jumper, but I ran out of my usual vitamins, stumbled across a thread on them, and they were on sale on Amazon so I figured why not give it a shot. So I'll be finishing this bottle and see how it goes.


----------



## Imani (Apr 23, 2011)

One more week left for all the potential April graduates! 

Yes, I've already compiled a list and I will be calling folks out


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 23, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Yep, I'm relaxing on Saturday, so hopefully I'll have some progress to show ::fingers crossed::
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Relaxed today... Here are some pics.. 
















I'm happy with my progress length wise... Don't think my hair has EVER been this long.. I just wish it was thicker (doesn't really show in these pics) I wonder if there's something I could be doing, or if it's just my hair :-/

Anyway, just wanted to share. I think I'll be able to comfortably claim SL by end of June!

Happy Easter ladies!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imani (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^Wish it were thicker?? Your hair looks really thick and nice to me.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Apr 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^You look really close. You'll be there in no time!



Thanks. I gave myself a trim of about half an inch yesterday but I think I can still make it by July :crossfingers:


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Lookin good SL Divas


----------



## Imani (Apr 24, 2011)

I know some of ya'll straightened for Easter. Show us the pics!! lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> I know some of ya'll straightened for Easter. Show us the pics!! lol



I did but I ain't showing them pics to anybody. Total failure!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## newnyer (Apr 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I did but I ain't showing them pics to anybody. Total failure!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

  I feel ya girl! I straightened my hair last night, looked at it for about 30 minutes, and quickly bunned it right back up! lol. Me and my see-through hair.    I'm thinking when I'm ready to wear my hair out again I may but in some clip-in tracks in the back to make it look thicker.


----------



## Imani (Apr 25, 2011)

newnyer said:


> I feel ya girl! I straightened my hair last night, looked at it for about 30 minutes, and quickly bunned it right back up! lol. Me and my see-through hair.  I'm thinking when I'm ready to wear my hair out again I may but in some clip-in tracks in the back to make it look thicker.


 


NikkiQ said:


> I did but I ain't showing them pics to anybody. Total failure!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Awww.  Oh well, better luck next time. It probably wasn't as bad as u thought, we are our worst critics.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 25, 2011)

Nope...it was pretty darn bad Imani lol. It just started to fluff right back up again. I'll have it professionally flat ironed for Christmas (maybe). But until then, it'll be all stretched hair for length checks lol.


----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2011)

How's it going for everyone?

I'm so stoked for the end of April!:bouncegre  My feelings will be so hurt if I don't make SL


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> How's it going for everyone?
> 
> I'm so stoked for the end of April!:bouncegre My feelings will be so hurt if I don't make SL


 
I am rooting for you and all of the other ladies.

Waiting patiently  Whip it on us girl.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see all the graduates these upcoming months. Such motivation!!! 

OAN I can't wait to cowash tonight. I left my hair "straight" after that failed flat iron session on Sunday. I am surprised though that my hair actually makes a decent sized ponytail.


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see april graduates.... 

Hopefully I be there by the end of the summer..


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 27, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^Wish it were thicker?? Your hair looks really thick and nice to me.



It looks a lot thicker in the pics.. I took em with my cam phone and maybe the lights were too dim. Here's some pics I took on my Mac..








It's not terribly thin, it's just not as thick as I wish.. Especially in the front. I'm not comfy wearing it down.
I swear it was thicker a few months ago.. But maybe seemed that way bc it was shorter.. Or maybe bc i just got a relaxer. According to my lil bro -- I'm just used to the thickness of weaves.. He may be right :-/


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newnyer (Apr 27, 2011)

@Imani-- I gotta thank you for this THREAD!! I'm really peeping how many posts, helpful advice, supportive comments, and motivational pics are here! A lot of folks forget about us "short-haired" folk!!
:blowkiss:


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

Three more days to go until we can oooh and aaaah. Don't make us wait! Don't make us wait!


----------



## Imani (Apr 27, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> It looks a lot thicker in the pics.. I took em with my cam phone and maybe the lights were too dim. Here's some pics I took on my Mac..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, it still looks nice and thick to me.

I do understand that pictures don't tell the whole story sometimes, tho. I've posted pics before, when in person my hair was JACKED UP, yet everyone seeing the pics are like it looks fine to them (this was after a Dominican blow out, hair was smelling burnt and everythang)


----------



## Charla (Apr 27, 2011)

I know I'm late on this challenge, but I've been working towards stretched SL since January anyway.

*What is your current length?* 
EL TWA about 3 inches

*What is your goal date to make SL?* 
December 2011

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?* 
Natural

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)* 
No Heat
Low manipulation. 
Protective Styling 97% (half wigs, phony ponies)
Daily Vitamins, 90+ oz water daily
3x week exercise (want to lose 40 lbs)
Sulfur Mix 4x weekly (will be starting May 1 approx)

*Whats your long term length goal?* 
MBL stretched

Starting pics below:


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 27, 2011)

@ZeeontheGrow, your hair looks nice and healthy! 





ZeeontheGrow said:


> Relaxed today... Here are some pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

Charla said:


> I know I'm late on this challenge, but I've been


 
Welcome Charla. This is a great challenge to join. It's fairly active and there are a lot of supportive people. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Imani & Missjae 
It's prob just all in my head.


Anyhoots.. Looking forward to seeing all of the April graduates.... :-D


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cadi (Apr 27, 2011)

Last decision i decided to wait till june to claim shoulder length comfortably i don't want to claim it early and struggle to reach APL and there is no APL thread that i can join now so why the hurry and i am enjoyinh the company of very supportive and helpful ladies.

this week i didn't braid my hair and tomorrow ill do my henna and leave it to seamer (i guess his is the word) over night


----------



## iamtan (Apr 27, 2011)

*peeks head through door*  ummm i want to join this challenge...lol.  I'm quite new to this forum.

What is your current length? 
NL stretched [9" in the front, 4" in the very back (I cut my hair 2 months ago so that the front can grow with the back.)]

What is your goal date to make SL? 
October 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 

Natural 


How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Taking Multivitamins everyday
Drinking lots of water
Co-washing 2x or more per week
Deep conditioning 1x a week
Absolutely no heat
Some Protective Styling


Whats your long term length goal? 

MBL stretched


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2011)

Just sprinkling some    Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, I know I don't peek in all that often, but I jsut don't be having anything to say (lol), IDK how long my hair is, I need to measure it. But I am at the back of my neck in the bottom layers and to the bottom of my ear in the crown...how long is that? I was going to throw some kinky twists back in my head but I think for the next month I am going to do my new favorite style: finger coils with water, leave-in and Eco Styler. They are simple, take about an hour to do and last about a week. I am trying to dress them up really nice by wearing earrings and head bands and stuff. That's my monthly update, I am really excited to see the April graduates!!!


----------



## newnyer (Apr 28, 2011)

Co-washed today with Herbal Essence Hello Hydration & Dove Moisture Therapy (had a little in both bottles so I finished them both off)  I'm yearning for a relaxer- looks like about a little over 1 inch of NG in some spots! I'm grateful for it considering I have so much breakage but I know with all these textures I need to be extra careful until straightening time.  SERIOUSLY considering buying a steamer for my DCs.  Wanna try anything to get this head back healthy and gain some thickness.  Hmmmm........


----------



## Missjae09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Time is winding down for you ladies who will be moving on to the APL challenge! I'm excited for you all and can't wait to see you pics. Yeah, I wish I was joining you but on the other hand I'm happy with the progress I'm making! my styles are looking better and I'm having fun with it. 

Imani, I'm sure you've made.... so sure! Since we are hair twins you can represent for out type in the APL thread! 

I agree with the earlier poster, I'm really glad you started this thread, there are never threads for us shorter haired ladies, I guess those with shorter hair chill in the back ground until they are full SL and well on their way to APL before showing pics and such. i'm glad we all can support each other!!


----------



## asakeba (Apr 29, 2011)

^^^ echoing the above. Thanks Imani


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I agree with the earlier poster, I'm really glad you started this thread, there are never threads for us shorter haired ladies, I guess those with shorter hair chill in the back ground until they are full SL and well on their way to APL. i'm glad we all can support each other!!


 
I am grateful for this thread as well. Thank you Imani. Thank you Missjae09 for expressing it so well.

When I was having my "I'm not going to make it to SL in April tantrum" , I had a place to come to and the ladies showed me a lot of love and support.

It makes all the difference in the world.

And when we do make it to SL, we know we can come right here to share and our sistahs will understand our excitment and celebrate with us.


----------



## Imani (Apr 29, 2011)

Its about that time again!  Calling out everyone set to make SL in April...
Don't be scuuuuurrrred....

BreeNique
luvovcandy
makeupgirl
morehairplease
pookaloo83
Rossy2010


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2011)

Imani said:


> Its about that time again!  Calling out everyone set to make SL in April...
> Don't be scuuuuurrrred....
> 
> @BreeNique
> ...


 
We want to support your or celebrate your progress, either way. So show us some hair ladies. I'm ready.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 29, 2011)

I made shoulder length I think. Will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 30, 2011)

I definitely made shoulder length so I'll post the pics tonight when I get home.   In fact, the 3rd pic in my siggy shows the back of my hair.  I'll show the front tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> I definitely made shoulder length so I'll post the pics tonight when I get home.  In fact, the 3rd pic in my siggy shows the back of my hair. I'll show the front tonight.


 
Yes you definitely made shoulder length. You are actually well on your way to APL. By the looks of it you will reach APL before the end of the year.

Celebrating you girl 
  :woohoo:


----------



## Imani (Apr 30, 2011)

Just got my hair flat ironed. And its so not cute this time. Definite fail on the style. its curled all tight and I look like either an old lady or a little girl. Not the hotness. Could've saved the money (70 bucks) and did it myself just for a length check. It did look nice and healthy and thick during the blow out process so that's good as least.

So now I have to go home and try to blow out or flat iron these stupid curls.



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2011)

Imani said:


> Just got my hair flat ironed. And its so not cute this time. Definite fail on the style. its curled all tight and I look like either an old lady or a little girl. Not the hotness. Could've saved the money (70 bucks) and did it myself just for a length check. It did look nice and healthy and thick during the blow out process so that's good as least.
> 
> So now I have to go home and try to blow out or flat iron these stupid curls.
> 
> ...


 
Can't you just wrap the hair around and tie it up and sit under the dryer for a few. That is what my stylist did when my curls were too tight.


----------



## Imani (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^yeah I will try to wrap it. Sometimes my hair is real stubborn tho like once its styled a certain way it will hold onto to it.. That's the good thing about 4b hair tho it will hold a style/curl. Well in this case not such a good thing.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Apr 30, 2011)

When u are growing out layers it seems like the hair always look thicker but not much longer

eta: I will take and show pics after the curl has loosened up some more in the back. Probably tomorrow. Need to do it soon before I get back to exercising this week-then its going to shrink up too much for a good length shot.


----------



## Guyaneek (May 1, 2011)

I'm really excited. I did a mini length check today and I believe I'm sl!  I'm not straightening my hair until the end of June but when j stretched it, that's where it reached. I'm lumped because my initial thought was I'd be here by June. Then after some wishful thinking I said to myself maybe April. I haven't stretched all month because I didn't want to be discouraged. Well on the last day of April after my wash I took this flix





And this




Yay!!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (May 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that!!! Feeling like I've wasted money is definitely high on the list of things that will piss me off very quickly. As crazy as it sounds.... I can sooooo picture a flat iron job that looks like a little girl and an old lady at the same time! LOL anyway, I know i'm late, but when your curls are too tight you can always wrap it and tie it down with a wrap cap for a while then take it down... kind of like a dooby wrap! 

In other news, how are you feeling about your length???!? Are you a graduate? 



Imani said:


> Just got my hair flat ironed. And its so not cute this time. Definite fail on the style. its curled all tight and I look like either an old lady or a little girl. Not the hotness. Could've saved the money (70 bucks) and did it myself just for a length check. It did look nice and healthy and thick during the blow out process so that's good as least.
> 
> So now I have to go home and try to blow out or flat iron these stupid curls.
> 
> ...


----------



## cadi (May 1, 2011)

Guyaneek said:


> I'm really excited. I did a mini length check today and I believe I'm sl!  I'm not straightening my hair until the end of June but when j stretched it, that's where it reached. I'm lumped because my initial thought was I'd be here by June. Then after some wishful thinking I said to myself maybe April. I haven't stretched all month because I didn't want to be discouraged. Well on the last day of April after my wash I took this flix
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratualtions for making it good progress  can't wait to see the rest of the graduates


----------



## Fyne (May 1, 2011)

O What the hay I'm in!!!! Time to have confidence in my hair 

*What is your current length?*
Layered NL longest lead hairs are almost SL

*What is your goal date to make FULL SL?*
Dec 11 because I wanna have a full thick look not just lead hair claiming LOL 

*
Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?*
Relaxed stretching every 12-14 weeks with a mild relaxer

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)*
Babying and generally leaving Ms. Hair alone except on wash/co wash day 1x weekly other than that pulled back into one all week.

Soft n Free Curl activator (Moisturize) Dark n Lovely Spray Oil (Seal) No heat all summer. Stretching to increase thickness. I take Hair, Skin and Nails Vits (Store brand)

*Whats your long term length goal?*
Next goal is APL and then some!


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

1 year progress. 1st pic is April 2010, second pic is from this morning. 

Its still layered in the back, but I guess I can claim. I've retained about 5.5 to 5.75 inches in the back.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 1, 2011)

^^^^You are SOOOOOooooo SL lady!!! Claim it and do the SL dance!


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

More pics...
Ponytail and yesterday once the curls finally started to fall in the back.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

Imani    You are SO SL!!!!     I'm SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## Sesi (May 1, 2011)

More pictures please!!! the  more the merrier!!!


----------



## newnyer (May 1, 2011)

Imani said:


> More pics...
> Ponytail and yesterday once the curls finally started to fall in the back.


 
Yeah I think you are DEFINITELY SL honey bunny!!!  Man maybe I should cut my hair into layer to make my hair look thicker--your hair looks luscious! 
 Anyway, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!
:bouncegre


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!!! Feeling like I've wasted money is definitely high on the list of things that will piss me off very quickly. As crazy as it sounds.... I can sooooo picture a flat iron job that looks like a little girl and an old lady at the same time! LOL anyway, I know i'm late, but when your curls are too tight you can always wrap it and tie it down with a wrap cap for a while then take it down... kind of like a dooby wrap!
> 
> In other news, how are you feeling about your length???!? Are you a graduate?



Lol, they finally fell. I had to leave it wrapped up for quite a while tho. Them curls were stubborn. I was just freaking out bc its like, I only wear straight hair every once in a while, so I want it to be perfect and banging for them 2 or 3 days, lol.

I'll leave it out for another 2 days. Then will prob go in a banana clip so I can get back to working out. After this, won't be straightening again until late September.


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Yeah I think you are DEFINITELY SL honey bunny!!!  Man maybe I should cut my hair into layer to make my hair look thicker--your hair looks luscious!
> Anyway, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!
> :bouncegre



Thanks! I think my hair looks full bc there are no products on my hair and bc its fairly healthy right now. 

If you do, make sure its someone you really trust and show them a picture of what you want. You'd be amazed how many stylists (and I hate to say it, but especially black stylists) REALLY suck at cutting hair.


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

Guyaneek said:


> I'm really excited. I did a mini length check today and I believe I'm sl!  I'm not straightening my hair until the end of June but when j stretched it, that's where it reached. I'm lumped because my initial thought was I'd be here by June. Then after some wishful thinking I said to myself maybe April. I haven't stretched all month because I didn't want to be discouraged. Well on the last day of April after my wash I took this flix
> 
> Yay!!!!



 Congrats!!!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 1, 2011)

Imani said:


> Its still layered in the back, but I guess I can claim. I've retained about 5.5 to 5.75 inches in the back.



Guess? U most definitely can claim SL! Great progress.. Ur hair looks very healthy. Gorg! Congrats girl 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can not claim shoulder length.....these darn layers are torture to grow out. The longest layer is slightly past my shoulders with the shortest layer being chin length.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 1, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> Unfortunately, I can not claim shoulder length.....these darn layers are torture to grow out. The longest layers is slightly past my shoulders with the shortest layer being chin length.


 

Well can't you claim it even though all of your hair is not SL?


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Guess? U most definitely can claim SL! Great progress.. Ur hair looks very healthy. Gorg! Congrats girl
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol. I say guess bc of the layers in the middle aren't quite as long as I had hoped they'd be by now. They blend in tho so you can't really tell in the pics. I keep an eye on that section bc its really thin, and grows slow and is most prone to breakage. I have had times in the past when i was relaxed that hair would break off literally down to the roots for like no reason.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 1, 2011)

Imani I'm so jealous of how straight your hair gets!  so thick and pretty!


----------



## Sesi (May 1, 2011)

Imani - the shine on your hair is awesome!


----------



## Imani (May 1, 2011)

^^^Thats funny bc I actually thought it looked dry! lol. I noticed on the pic and was like dang I guess I could put some oil or serum on it, but was too lazy to do it and retake another one.


----------



## Belle_de_Paris (May 1, 2011)

Can I join now?  Actually I'm already SL but I want a full, healthy, shiny SL.

What is your current length? 
Uneven, very damaged SL 

What is your goal date to make SL? 
September 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? 
Relaxed 

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) 
Add more moisture and less protein to my regimen
DC 2/3 times a week
Bunning and weaving

Whats your long term length goal? 
BSL

I'll post pics later


----------



## cadi (May 1, 2011)

V. good progress Imani go ahead claim it dear i looooooooooooove your hair color and the shine yum yum


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> More pics...
> Ponytail and yesterday once the curls finally started to fall in the back.


 
Congratulations Imani -- You definitely made it to SL.

Beautiful curls, beautiful ponytail, beautiful color, nice shine. All around beautiful.

You are on your way to APL.


----------



## Missjae09 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!  your hair is freak'n awesome! You have reached your goal! 





Imani said:


> 1 year progress. 1st pic is April 2010, second pic is from this morning.
> 
> Its still layered in the back, but I guess I can claim. I've retained about 5.5 to 5.75 inches in the back.


----------



## Rossy2010 (May 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> Its about that time again!  Calling out everyone set to make SL in April...
> Don't be scuuuuurrrred....
> 
> @BreeNique
> ...


 
Im not yet claiming SL just yet. my last length check was in feb 12 and  will be doing another length check after my vacation which should be sometime in jun.
Congrats Imani on making it to SL, your hair is so beautiful. congrats once again.


----------



## Imani (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations @Imani -- You definitely made it to SL.
> 
> Beautiful curls, beautiful ponytail, beautiful color, nice shine. All around beautiful.
> 
> *You are on your way to APL*.


 
Thanks! I still can't fully wrap my mind around being APL. Never imagined I could have hair that long (bc growing up I was told my hair would never be long bc I didn't have "good hair", thus my hair was "bad hair"). I will be in awe come year end (my goal for APL).


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

I wasn't planning on doing a length check this month but I realized I was supposed to do a length check in Apr, Aug. and then Dec.. I didn't have any pictures for a real reference since Sep 10. So I bit the bullet as they said and pressed out the back. 

I swear trying to take the picture took longer than getting it ready for the picture 

So I took 1 loose, 1 barrette and then I was so ready to get back to my every day hair. The barrette is bigger than my hair and my head but I looooove some hair accessories. I'm going to grow into this one.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 2, 2011)

Imani   You are definitely SL and it looks awesome! Great progress   I'm still waiting until the end of the year and can't wait to show off my pics as well


----------



## cadi (May 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> Thanks! I still can't fully wrap my mind around being APL. Never imagined I could have hair that long (bc growing up I was told my hair would never be long bc I didn't have "good hair", thus my hair was "bad hair"). I will be in awe come year end (my goal for APL).




Your hair now are the best answer to whoever told you you don't have good hair. how inconsiderate and rude some people can be some times. you have good hair and one day you'll have TL hair that you will swing in there faces.


----------



## cadi (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I wasn't planning on doing a length check this month but I realized I was supposed to do a length check in Apr, Aug. and then Dec.. I didn't have any pictures for a real reference since Sep 10. So I bit the bullet as they said and pressed out the back.
> 
> I swear trying to take the picture took longer than getting it ready for the picture
> 
> ...




i think your SL already don't you think so??? i guss ill be left alone in this thread (am not envious )
i know how you feel am resisting the urge to measure my hair and beleive me its not an easy thing to do


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

cadi said:


> i think your SL already don't you think so??? i guss ill be left alone in this thread (am not envious )
> i know how you feel am resisting the urge to measure my hair and beleive me its not an easy thing to do


 

Thanks cadi. I hope so. I don't really want to do an official length check again for at least 6 months. I  am not as excited as I thought I would be.  I WANT A BUN with my natural hair  

Well let's see if anyone else gives me a blessing.


----------



## Sesi (May 2, 2011)

this is not a length post, lol. But here are some pictures of my very first rollerset on natuarl hair. My friend rollerset my hair for me (she pulled something fierce with the brush. if i find any splits, i'm going after her, lol. But she did a great job). 

I guess I am am 10 months from my last BC (with a 1-inch trim about a month or two ago). 

honestly, i have had so many BC's that i have lost count, lol. 
enough rambling. 

here's one in september, after a month after the bc
and the twists were done two weeks ago. the bantu knots were from sunday and the roller set is what my hair looked like an hour ago

i don't know how to embed images from my pc


----------



## Fyne (May 2, 2011)

faithVA I second that claim your SL to me congrats thats some healthy hair!!  (Love the clip)

Imani Thats a gorgeous head of hair congrats!!! 

cadi im still here too! Dont leave me until I catch up! 

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## Sesi (May 2, 2011)

here's a couple more. I did some bantu knots the day before. 
PS: Ignore the background. i took the pictures in lab when i was bored and didn't want to do any more work 

And excuse the glare. the windows and the sun were in my way


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Sesi said:


> this is not a length post, lol. But here are some pictures of my very first rollerset on natuarl hair. My friend rollerset my hair for me (she pulled something fierce with the brush. if i find any splits, i'm going after her, lol. But she did a great job).
> 
> I guess I am am 10 months from my last BC (with a 1-inch trim about a month or two ago).
> 
> ...


 
That's cute. It reminds me of the cinnibun bun (uh - yeah)  I like your head band too. 

Did you just roll it on wet hair? What did she use the brush for? I guess its obvious I don't do rollersets.


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2011)

Fyne said:


> @faithVA I second that claim your SL to me congrats thats some healthy hair!!  (Love the clip)
> 
> @Imani Thats a gorgeous head of hair congrats!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks - I'll take it 

cadi, Fyne,

I'm not going anywhere at least until I can get all of my twists into a bun, or my twists start to hang towards my shoulders or my next length check in August. So I will be hanging out with you ladies for a while.

I joined the APL challenge last year only because I know they can lock challenges down quick. dang!


----------



## Sesi (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That's cute. It reminds me of the cinnibun bun (uh - yeah)  I like your head band too.
> 
> Did you just roll it on wet hair? What did she use the brush for? I guess its obvious I don't do rollersets.



She used it to smooth the ends of the hair. I've never done a rollerset by myself either  

but yeah, she pulled on those ends like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Imani (May 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I wasn't planning on doing a length check this month but I realized I was supposed to do a length check in Apr, Aug. and then Dec.. I didn't have any pictures for a real reference since Sep 10. So I bit the bullet as they said and pressed out the back.
> 
> I swear trying to take the picture took longer than getting it ready for the picture
> 
> ...



I think you can claim SL. Easiest way to tell is to photoshop a straight line across ur shoulders. Congrats on your progress


----------



## gottabme247 (May 2, 2011)

By Ebsalita:What's your next goal? 

Thank you!! I'm sorry, I haven't been on LCHF in a few weeks, 
My next goal is APL..5 more inches. I'm going to give myself an eta of Jan'12. During the summer I'm going to co wash weekly. I'm 5 wks post and won't get next t-up till the end of July or aug.


----------



## cadi (May 3, 2011)

Fyne said:


> faithVA I second that claim your SL to me congrats thats some healthy hair!!  (Love the clip)
> 
> Imani Thats a gorgeous head of hair congrats!!!
> 
> ...



good and faithVA will be there as well so will support each other 
I am planning my next length check on July hopefully ill be SL by then


----------



## Fyne (May 3, 2011)

^^^^ Cant wait for progress pics and some hairgasms I need my fix to keep me going!


----------



## Imani (May 3, 2011)

Everyone's doing so well!!! Congrats ladies! I'm sure there will be more graduates in May. And lots in Summer/Fall whichis right around the corner. In the mean time, just be patient and enjoy taking care of you hair!


----------



## Imani (May 3, 2011)

gottabme247 said:


> By Ebsalita:What's your next goal?
> 
> Thank you!! I'm sorry, I haven't been on LCHF in a few weeks,
> My next goal is APL..5 more inches. I'm going to give myself an eta of Jan'12. During the summer I'm going to co wash weekly. I'm 5 wks post and won't get next t-up till the end of July or aug.


 
gottabme247  Five more inches? How tall are you?


----------



## TLC1020 (May 3, 2011)

Imani Girl you are definitely sl  and your hair is so healthy


----------



## NikkiQ (May 3, 2011)

Looking great ladies!!! I won't do a full length check again until the end of the year so I'll be ready to claim SL then for sure


----------



## cadi (May 3, 2011)

Imani said:


> Everyone's doing so well!!! Congrats ladies! I'm sure there will be more graduates in May. And lots in Summer/Fall whichis right around the corner. In the mean time, just be patient and enjoy taking care of you hair!




out of coruosity what is the one thing (product or technique) that you would keep for the rest of your hair growth journey? hope the rest of the lovely ladies who made it to shoulder length answer this question as well

Finally after 6 months in the board ive learned how to thank can you imagine i didn't see the button and i was embarrassed to ask


----------



## faithVA (May 3, 2011)

cadi said:


> out of coruosity what is the one thing (product or technique) that you would keep for the rest of your hair growth journey?


 
I think it is still too early for me to answer this well. I am still trying to define a regimen. I am reaching SL by hope and a prayer and not by knowledge . But I am hoping that what I have learned so far will get me to APL quickly and with healthy hair.

The only thing I can think of at this time is protective styling. I foresee even when my hair is longer, wearing it tucked away most of the time. 

I am playing around with Chicoro's methods these may become a part of my regimen but still too early to tell.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 4, 2011)

Here's an update 

I started putting mini twists in my hair yesterday afternoon and just finished a few minutes ago. I'd be mad but I've come to terms with how long it takes to do my hair lol, I got REAL mad last time. I'm going to keep these in for the next month. The longest I've kept twists in was a little over a week so this will be my own personal challenge 

Seems like my hair has already grown back from the 1/2" trim I did a couple weeks ago. I credit it to eating right, exercise, and green shakes every morning.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 4, 2011)

cadi said:


> out of coruosity what is the one thing (product or technique) that you would keep for the rest of your hair growth journey?



I think I'll be making sure I keep Oyin's Hair Dew around for as long as I can. I love this product it's a fantastic leave in and refreshes my hair really well. It's also great to detangle with.


----------



## faithVA (May 4, 2011)

PaigeJessica said:


> Here's an update
> 
> I started putting mini twists in my hair yesterday afternoon and just finished a few minutes ago. I'd be mad but I've come to terms with how long it takes to do my hair lol, I got REAL mad last time. I'm going to keep these in for the next month. The longest I've kept twists in was a little over a week so this will be my own personal challenge
> 
> Seems like my hair has already grown back from the 1/2" trim I did a couple weeks ago. I credit it to eating right, exercise, and green shakes every morning.


 
Very nice. Your hair looks so soft. 

They do take a while to do but if you keep them for a month it will be worth it. How do you plan to maintain them? Please keep us posted on your 1 month journey. So far I've only been able to do 2 weeks.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 4, 2011)

^^Thanks  

So far what I know about maintaining my twists is not to spritz everyday and not to pile on products because the humidity from the shower is enough to keep them moisturized. The problem I have is that my scalp gets itchy after 4 days and I can go until the 7th day before giving in and washing my hair. After I wash my twists get so fuzzy and look terrible so I'm going to have to figure out a new way to wash them next week.

I think I'll section them and shampoo and condition gently then retwist any that need retwisting. I just have to make sure I really get to my scalp otherwise it'll be itchy again the next day.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 4, 2011)

PaigeJessica said:


> ^^Thanks
> 
> So far what I know about maintaining my twists is not to spritz everyday and not to pile on products because the humidity from the shower is enough to keep them moisturized. The problem I have is that my scalp gets itchy after 4 days and I can go until the 7th day before giving in and washing my hair. After I wash my twists get so fuzzy and look terrible so I'm going to have to figure out a new way to wash them next week.
> 
> I think I'll section them and shampoo and condition gently then retwist any that need retwisting. I just have to make sure I really get to my scalp otherwise it'll be itchy again the next day.




Or PaigeJessica you can bunch your twists into about 5 sections and just wash the scalp. I did it like that once. Kinda like how you put your hair when you stretch it via banding. I had rubber bands going down each section so the twists wouldn't unravel and mess up.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 4, 2011)

That's a great idea! I'll try that next week.


----------



## Imani (May 5, 2011)

cadi said:


> out of coruosity what is the one thing (product or technique) that you would keep for the rest of your hair growth journey? hope the rest of the lovely ladies who made it to shoulder length answer this question as well
> 
> Finally after 6 months in the board ive learned how to thank can you imagine i didn't see the button and i was embarrassed to ask


 
@cadi

-Protective styling (plaits under half wigs)
-Steaming
-Low manipulation (I only comb my hair twice a month when its soaked in water and Evoo)
-Minimal heat
-Shampooing in sections
-Natural products esp sulfate free shampoos (right now I like Bee Mine Botanical shampoo)
-My bee mine luscious moisturizer (unless I find something better, which I have not)
-water! Before I apply moisturizer I always spray my hair w/water first

eta: wait, u said one thing. oh well


----------



## Meritamen (May 5, 2011)

Hi, ladies! I'm back with a picture update!  I made SL last month or at least I think I did.  Please don't stone me. Y'all have no idea how hard it was to take hair pics by myself. After a few tries I gave up so the recent photos are not the best but they will do until I can get my sis' to take better ones late on in the month.
The picture dates are: May 13, 2010 (my last relaxer), Dec 2, 2010 (a few weeks after my BC) and May 1, 2011. My hair stops where my finger is.
Anyway, even if I didn't make SL I still got some decent growth so I'm happy with that.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm back with a picture update!  I made SL last month or at least I think I d


 
 Ravengirl. :woohoo: I say it's SL especially since you would have additional length if you straightened it. and your hair looks healthy.

I like that style from May 2010 - nice. 



> Y'all have no idea how hard it was to take hair pics by myself.


 

Yes I do. It was so hard that I didn't care if I could claim SL or not. I'm not taking another picture until September. If I claim it and they can't see it, they just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Meritamen (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, that haircut was the result of having too much chemical damage done to my hair from over-processed relaxers and my silly behind went and relaxed my hair again that day!   It was an asymmetrical cut the other side was shorter because there was so much damage my hair was see through! That photo is how my hair ALWAYS ended up after a year of poor care. Shaved in the back and hacked off on the sides. I am so glad those days are behind me now. 
Don't get me wrong it was a cute style (all 24 hours of it ) but I'm sick of the work that comes with keeping short hair looking good.

Thanks for the healthy hair compliment. My hair is in much better shape since I started a routine thanks to LHCF. I get fair less splits and breakage now, it's just those darn SSKs that get on my nerves.


----------



## Imani (May 5, 2011)

^^^Congrats!!!!! 

I feel you on the SSK's. My hair seems very healthy yet, I still get them. Splits too.


----------



## Imani (May 5, 2011)

I need to update the graduates list! I will try to do it when I get home. Will try to get to it before I start in on the wine (celebrating new job).


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> I need to update the graduates list! I will try to do it when I get home. Will try to get to it before I start in on the wine (celebrating new job).


 
Congratulations on your new job .  

Waiting until after the wine, the updates might be very interesting at that point.


----------



## carnivalapple (May 5, 2011)

Wow, so much growth. Everyones hair looks great. I won't be able to see my hair for a few weeks as I'm getting kinky twists tomorrow. I'm also having an increase in knots...I guess that is SSKs. It's so annoying, but I'm dealing with them.


----------



## Imani (May 5, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> *Wow, so much growth*. Everyones hair looks great. I won't be able to see my hair for a few weeks as I'm getting kinky twists tomorrow. I'm also having an increase in knots...I guess that is SSKs. It's so annoying, but I'm dealing with them.


 
I think a lot of people will have even more progress come late summer/fall. Most people's hair seems to grow more in the summer.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 5, 2011)

Hey all 

I have been busy but so has my hair and yes it made SL  BUT I am not sure how long it really is only because I am too scared to go to a professional to get a real good flat iron. 

Whenever I flat iron my hair, it poofs up in like the next 15 mins


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have been busy but so has my hair and yes it made SL  BUT I am not sure how long it really is only because I am too scared to go to a professional to get a real good flat iron.
> 
> Whenever I flat iron my hair, it poofs up in like the next 15 mins


 
 AvaSpeaks  - 

If you get your camera set up before you flat iron, maybe you can get the picture done before it reverts. And maybe you can just flat iron the back. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Evallusion (May 5, 2011)

I have been gone for a while so here goes my mini update:

I'm in cornrows under a wig at the moment.  I'm going through a "I hate my hair phase" so its best if I keep it hidden. 

Attached are some pictures of my stretched hair.   My apologies for the picture quality, my camera broke so I'm using my old one.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @AvaSpeaks -
> 
> If you get your camera set up before you flat iron, maybe you can get the picture done before it reverts. And maybe you can just flat iron the back. Just some thoughts.


 
I will try that but maybe it's the products I am also using with my hair when I try to flat iron it. 

Can anybody gives me some suggestions on some good products that will protect my hair while I flat iron/blow dry my hair? 

Or if I decide to use a hot comb, what are some good pressing oils? Maybe that's the problem. Because I want to post pics so I can move on to full SL below my shoulders.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> I will try that but maybe it's the products I am also using with my hair when I try to flat iron it.
> 
> Can anybody gives me some suggestions on some good products that will protect my hair while I flat iron/blow dry my hair?
> 
> Or if I decide to use a hot comb, what are some good pressing oils? Maybe that's the problem. Because I want to post pics so I can move on to full SL below my shoulders.


 
I've never flat ironed my hair so don't know about that. I did press it with the straigtening comb. The first time I just picked up the Ultra Sheen pressing sheen. For a straigthening comb almost any pressing creme/grease will work. This last time I just used some CD balm I had laying around. It worked wonders.

You can probably pick up an inexpensive pressing creme at the bss: ultra sheen, dax, sulfur 8 makes one as well.


----------



## Imani (May 6, 2011)

List updated! If I missed anyone, please let me know!


----------



## gvin89 (May 6, 2011)

Can I join this challenge?  I BC'd this week so I'm just starting my natural journey....


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I've never flat ironed my hair so don't know about that. I did press it with the straigtening comb. The first time I just picked up the Ultra Sheen pressing sheen. For a straigthening comb almost any pressing creme/grease will work. This last time I just used some CD balm I had laying around. It worked wonders.
> 
> You can probably pick up an inexpensive pressing creme at the bss: ultra sheen, dax, sulfur 8 makes one as well.


 

Okay so I will try some old fashioned pressing cream. Gotta get some and when I get some I will just press my hair out. Then I will post pics and you ladies can tell me if I should claim SL or not. I will try to do this by end of next week so grin and bear with me


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay so I will try some old fashioned pressing cream. Gotta get some and when I get some I will just press my hair out. Then I will post pics and you ladies can tell me if I should claim SL or not. I will try to do this by end of next week so grin and bear with me


 
Just airdry and stretch your hair before you press it. With the pressing oil it shouldn't revert too quickly. My mom used to press my hair back in the day, summer time, no air conditioning and this crazy stuff I had would at least last a few days. 

I believe you will be SL. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. Wishing you luck


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 6, 2011)

I am so ashamed at how bad I have been slacking on my hair. I haven't washed,dcd or detangled in two weeks. On top of that I thunk I have porosity issues. My hair is definitely not where I expected it to be by now and I'm closing in on my 1year nappiversary.


----------



## Imani (May 6, 2011)

gvin89 said:


> Can I join this challenge?  I BC'd this week so I'm just starting my natural journey....



Yes, the challenge is still open for now. Welcome!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I am so ashamed at how bad I have been slacking on my hair. I haven't washed,dcd or detangled in two weeks. On top of that I thunk I have porosity issues. My hair is definitely not where I expected it to be by now and I'm closing in on my 1year nappiversary.


 
2wks? That doesn't sound so bad. How have you been wearing your hair? 

Why do you think you have porosity issues?

Don't be so hard on yourself. I'm not sure where you wanted your hair to be, but I know sometimes because of the activity on the board we can feel like we aren't making the progress we should. On your anniversary, look at how far it has come and how much you have learned and celebrate that. You are probably doing better on your journey than you think.


----------



## Imani (May 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> *2wks? That doesn't sound so bad.* How have you been wearing your hair?
> 
> Why do you think you have porosity issues?
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself. I'm not sure where you wanted your hair to be, but I know sometimes because of the activity on the board we can feel like we aren't making the progress we should. On your anniversary, look at how far it has come and how much you have learned and celebrate that. You are probably doing better on your journey than you think.



Yeah, I agree. Two weeks ain't nothing. I only wash/detangle my hair every two weeks. Now, if you  you mean your hair is in a loose shrunken/tangled state for two weeks, then


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

Imani said:


> Yeah, I agree. Two weeks ain't nothing. I only wash/detangle my hair every two weeks. Now, if you you mean your hair is in a loose shrunken/tangled state for two weeks, then


 
I was thinking the same thing but I was giving her the benefit. Hoping, hoping, hoping she was going to say braids, twists, cornrowed under a wig. Please, Please, Please


----------



## gvin89 (May 6, 2011)

Imani - Thanks so much!

What is your current length?
Layered neck length

What is your goal date to make SL?
December 2011

Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning?
Natural as of 5/4/11

How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc)
I am in the braids challenge as well so I will wear braids for the rest of the year.  For the periodic breaks, I will wear protective styling or styles requiring little manipulation.  I will not use direct heat at all.  I will continue taking a multivitamin along with increasing my water intake, eating lots of fruits & veggies.  I am also considering a sulfur based growth aid...still researching.

Whats your long term length goal?
BSL


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (May 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> 2wks? That doesn't sound so bad. How have you been wearing your hair?
> 
> Why do you think you have porosity issues?
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself. I'm not sure where you wanted your hair to be, but I know sometimes because of the activity on the board we can feel like we aren't making the progress we should. On your anniversary, look at how far it has come and how much you have learned and celebrate that. You are probably doing better on your journey than you think.



I've been wearing my hair in braids but I took them out a few days ago. I've been cowashing but I've known that I need to DC for a while but I  just haven't felt like doing it. I try not to pay attention to other peoples progress its just that since I just haven't seen much progress in the past few months. 

My hair just hasn't been retaining moisture like it used to. Plus it taked forever for my hair to get wet when I wash it.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I've been wearing my hair in braids but I took them out a few days ago. I've been cowashing but I've known that I need to DC for a while but I just haven't felt like doing it. I try not to pay attention to other peoples progress its just that since I just haven't seen much progress in the past few months.
> 
> My hair just hasn't been retaining moisture like it used to. Plus it taked forever for my hair to get wet when I wash it.


 
Ok - well that isn't too bad if you just took down your braids a few days ago. 

Is is possible that you need to clarify? If you hair was retaining moisture better and now it isn't so much perhaps you need to clarify. I'm not an expert though.

What I once thought were porosity issues, I found for me was my hair just saying it didn't like those products. Double check your regi and your products to make sure they are still working for your hair. If you still think it is a porosity issue at that point then there are plenty of threads on here that offer suggestions.


----------



## Imani (May 6, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 

Why don't you think you've had any progress? Have u straightened recently/measured your hair? its always good to take pics and measurements esp if you are a natural who doesn't straighten often to document your progress. Shrinkage can make you feel like your hair is not progressing. 

I cosign on clarifying. You may just have some product buildup. 

I have naturally very porous hair (my stylist even made the comment recently that my hair is like a sponge). Its also naturally dry, like seriously I have pictures where my hair is freshly shampoo'd and soaking wet, yet you would never know it bc it looks so dry.  Have you tried Kimmaytube's leave in or other products with Aloe vera juice in them? 

As far as maintaining moisture in my porous natural hair on a daily, I do three steps. 
1. Spray with water
2. Apply my moisturizer (Bee Mine Luscious)
3. Seal with oil (usually olive oil)


----------



## cadi (May 7, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm back with a picture update!  I made SL last month or at least I think I did.  Please don't stone me. Y'all have no idea how hard it was to take hair pics by myself. After a few tries I gave up so the recent photos are not the best but they will do until I can get my sis' to take better ones late on in the month.
> The picture dates are: May 13, 2010 (my last relaxer), Dec 2, 2010 (a few weeks after my BC) and May 1, 2011. My hair stops where my finger is.
> Anyway, even if I didn't make SL I still got some decent growth so I'm happy with that.




You really do have decent growth rate congratulations


----------



## cadi (May 7, 2011)

Imani said:


> I need to update the graduates list! I will try to do it when I get home. Will try to get to it before I start in on the wine (celebrating new job).



New job, new hair length which one is better than the other am happy for you congratulations


----------



## Imani (May 8, 2011)

Straight hair really shows you all of your hair's issues. I have seen several ssks and splits. And about 2 or 3 nasty multi level/tree splits. I tried to do a little bit of search and destroy. The splits and knots are near the very end. I've only seen like 2 strands where the splits were further up the strand. I don't plan on trimming or straightening again til end of September. So maybe I just need to do a teeny tiny dusting to to try and get rid of any splits before I put my hair back in my plaits.

Given the amount of strands on my hread, its not a lot I don't think, but its still alarming. could possibly be some of my older hair that is weak from when I was weekly pressing, idk.


----------



## Imani (May 8, 2011)

cadi said:


> New job, new hair length which one is better than the other am happy for you congratulations



thank you!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 8, 2011)

I would love to join as well please....My natural hair is currently NL, @ this point I'm not paying attention to length based on my relaxed ends, cause they'll soon be going.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2011)

how i've been wearing my hair as of late. 
http://youtu.be/i9tQ9YyL1VU


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> how i've been wearing my hair as of late.
> http://youtu.be/i9tQ9YyL1VU


 
Oh no fair, I can't see it til I get home. 

I bet it's cute. Just have to wait.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2011)

its just a simple bun!!! but since my hair is not that long. it plumps it up a little bit.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 9, 2011)

Awww I wanna have enough hair to make a bun


----------



## Amazhaan (May 9, 2011)

I need to vent.... I am soooo sick of my slow growing hair... I probably get 0.3 inches a month... 

I did a mini-cut on 4/15 and have really began tending to my hair since then by washing, cowashing, and deep conditioning in braids and sealing the length and ends of my hair with oil. 

I also take the time to baby my hair. I am going for a blow out on 5/19, because I'm going out of town so I hope to see some sign of hope. I do think my hair is getting thicker... I can definitely tell in my afro that I wear out daily.

I may have to join the SL in 2012 challenge... So I'm just giving myself a heads up...


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> its just a simple bun!!! but since my hair is not that long. it plumps it up a little bit.


 
Ok chelleypie810, you know it's Monday and I'm not fully functioning. I was expecting to see you with a bun. And not that you can't be a white woman but uh - I just wasn't ready for it and got all confused. I'm all messed up now. erplexed


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Awww I wanna have enough hair to make a bun


 
You and me both. I did put in two strand flat twist so I have a little mini faux bun. I am going to sport these flat twists until I can get my twists into a bun. 

I will try to take a pic tonight.


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> I need to vent.... I am soooo sick of my slow growing hair... I probably get 0.3 inches a month...
> 
> I did a mini-cut on 4/15 and have really began tending to my hair since then by washing, cowashing, and deep conditioning in braids and sealing the length and ends of my hair with oil.
> 
> ...


 
Amazhaan, maybe you will have a growth spurt in the late spring or in the summer. That's what I'm hoping for. Just keep babying your hair. You will at least keep what you are growing.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok chelleypie810, you know it's Monday and I'm not fully functioning. I was expecting to see you with a bun. And not that you can't be a white woman but uh - I just wasn't ready for it and got all confused. I'm all messed up now. erplexed


 

for you faith im going to take a pic RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2011)

how the h-e double hockey sticks do you tag???


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> how the h-e double hockey sticks do you tag???


 
Yes that is what I'm expecting you to look like 

Saw that yt, I was like "Harpo, who is this woman?"  Like I said I'm easily confused on a Monday.


And I like your bun much better. I think it looks really nice.   I didn't watch the video to see how she did it. But yours does look nice and full.

If you want to mention someone put the @ sign in front of their name. If you want to tag people, you use the Tag Users button at the top of the thread.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok chelleypie810, you know it's Monday and I'm not fully functioning. I was expecting to see you with a bun. And not that you can't be a white woman but uh - I just wasn't ready for it and got all confused. I'm all messed up now. erplexed



You and me both  I was like where the pics at? 


chelleypie810 Your bun is really nice!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 10, 2011)

chelleypie810 cute do! I love messy buns.

I wear buns most days and have learned some tricks that may be useful to some of u gals...

1. Any type of scrunchie that I have to wrap and then unwrap to get out of my hair, takes some stands with it. Instead I use ouchless mini rubberbands. I'm able to use a hair pin or tail of a comb to stretch and pop em when I'm ready to take my bun down without snagging any hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. I have fine hair.. So for fuller buns, I prefer to use what i call mini banana clips or the round ones instead of rubberbands... Plus, there's zero stress on the hair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. For relaxed ladies with fine hair.. If I'm bunning I always airdry in braids then use my steam rollers if I want a smooth finish. It leaves my hair with a lot more body.
4. Recently tried this since all the hair at my nape isn't long enough for high buns.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just twist the bottom half of my hair upward.. Kinda like a flat twist... and into a bun. I used the round ring comb to secure.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 10, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow where do u get the mini banana clip??


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> @chelleypie810 cute do! I love messy buns.
> 
> 
> 4. Recently tried this since all the hair at my nape isn't long enough for high buns..
> ...


 
That's a nice bun. What is a round ring comb? Or is that the round banana clip you were just refering to?


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 10, 2011)

^^yea, same thing... Clearly I don't know the real name for it. Lol. Here's a pic of the 2 I'm talking about... 

"Mini banana clip" and "mini round banana clip" lol... I got em at my local bss







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne (May 10, 2011)

faithVA 
ZeeontheGrow
I dont know what they are officially called, but I use something similar I call them hair comb clips.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brown-Ring-Comb-Pony-Tail-Hair-Clip-Fashion-Accessory-/180637098724?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_CostumeJewellery_CA&hash=item2a0ecf62e4

I remove the gold plates on the side and use them to create buns as they really grip my hair well and when I remove them theres no hair loss with them.

Messy Bun:


----------



## Retro (May 11, 2011)

I didn't know we were talking about buns! That's all I wear. My hair's too thin, so my bun isn't thick though 
I got my relaxer today. I went to a Dominican Salon for the first time. I thought I was making progress with my hair but the lady kind of gasp when she got into my hair saying how damaged it was. I try to stretch my relaxers but she said I shouldn't do that because it causes breakage. The only reason I was doing it was because that's what I read everyone else does, so now I'm kind of confused. I know that at about 9 weeks it starts getting hard for me to comb through my hair & there's lots of hair left in the comb.
I did like how my hair turned out. It moves and sways and that's so crazy to me haha. Right now it's the longest its ever been. Is shoulder length at the line that I drew?


----------



## Fyne (May 12, 2011)

^^^^ Retro

The key is to find your magic number some ladies have tried long stretches like 26wks+ only to get set backs due to the breakage...Say next time stretch for 10weeks if your hair is ok then 11weeks next time and so on. I've learnt that 12weeks is my maximum, having said that im noticing alot of breakage due to a growth spurt so relaxing over the weekend at 10weeks post - listen to your hair 

As for combing you need to be more and more gentle and light handed as the weeks progress - at 10weeks for me I no longer wrap at night or over manipulate I just pull back into a loose ponytail n baggy then cover with a silk scarf and bun during the day.

As for your hair it looks very healthy to me and I would be claiming SL  I'm sure it will thicken as you gain length. Well done on your progress


----------



## Missjae09 (May 12, 2011)

hang in there! your hair probably doesn't grow as slow as you think it does, and besides that, I'm sure you have heard over and over that a watched pot never boils! Maybe you are watching the pot. 
I know exactly how you feel. I have vented in here about my nape issues and I have recently decided that more than likely I will have to reach my hair goals without the help of my nape. Honestly if it weren't for my problematic nape I would have made SL by now, but instead I'm still chasing! So cheer up! you're in good company! To grow long hair I think the secret formula is a good regi and a TON of patience. 

HHG!!



Amazhaan said:


> I need to vent.... I am soooo sick of my slow growing hair... I probably get 0.3 inches a month...
> 
> I did a mini-cut on 4/15 and have really began tending to my hair since then by washing, cowashing, and deep conditioning in braids and sealing the length and ends of my hair with oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (May 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, i'm checking in... I have run out of styles for my hair, I am all braidout-out! I think it's time for me to revisit some styles i haven't done in a while. 

And while the jury is still out, I think I have decided my brush is the devil! I'd been wearing my hair up and using my brush to smooth my hair in the back...yes, my (not so nice word) nape.. well I recently discovered that it seems like the few normal strands I had back there are gone! now I'm not tripping about the strands because more than like I will have to trim them anyway, but on the other hand, I am tripping a little bit because I can't afford to loose ANYTHING back there. However, I will say that the broken patches are filling in. 

I have mixed feelings about whether or not its possible to thicken up your hair but just for good measure I have began oiling my scalp with JBO as well as rosemary EO. If it gets thicker, GREAT! if not i'm ok with my medium density hair. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

Thanks ZeeontheGrow, Chelleypie801, Fyne - I will save this info for future reference when I am ready to try some buns. Hopefully I will be bun ready before the end of the summer.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

Fyne said:


> listen to your hair


 
Definitely listen to your hair. 

And I believe there is a stretching challenge or thread which will give you some tips on keeping it soft, manipulating it and styling it. I am sure there is a lot of information in there to help you even if you don't decide to stretch.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> So cheer up! you're in good company! To grow long hair I think the secret formula is a good regi and a TON of patience. HHG!!


 
I agree completely. We are here with you taking it one step at a time. 

Maybe having some different goals while you are waiting to reach the length goal may help distract.

For example I have the following goals
1. to nail my regimen
2. to use up my stash
3. to get all my back and side twists into a pony tail
4. maintaining mid week moisture

These help to give me something to think about other than length. Maybe a semi-goal would help make it not feel soooo long. hth


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I have mixed feelings about whether or not its possible to thicken up your hair but just for good measure I have began oiling my scalp with JBO as well as rosemary EO.


 
I'm not sure if it is possible either but I am hoping so. My crown is too thin. I have been massaging my scalp with a blend of oils and EO but for only about 1.5 weeks. It's too early to tell if it is working. But when I try to find my bald spot, it is harder to find. I know my chunky twists looked better. 

I don't have any conclusions yet. I will give an update at the end of the month.


----------



## Phaer (May 12, 2011)

Keep doing it JBCO is a miracle oil imo. For my bald spots (and everytime after I take out my Kinky twist, I massage my hairline with) I use JBCO and Aloe, I might add some Rosemary oil to it. 



faithVA said:


> I'm not sure if it is possible either but I am hoping so. My crown is too thin. I have been massaging my scalp with a blend of oils and EO but for only about 1.5 weeks. It's too early to tell if it is working. But when I try to find my bald spot, it is harder to find. I know my chunky twists looked better.
> 
> I don't have any conclusions yet. I will give an update at the end of the month.


----------



## sarathu (May 12, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> how i've been wearing my hair as of late.
> http://youtu.be/i9tQ9YyL1VU



Thanks for that vid! I didn't think I could make a bun with my hair but I did it! Thanks to you!! Yay!  (can you tell I'm really happy?)


----------



## AvaSpeaks (May 12, 2011)

Okay ladies, I need some help here! What is the proper way to flat iron my kinda SL hair?! Should I just go to a professional this one time? 

FYI, it's longer now than it is in the pic. And that's how my hair looked a day after I blow dryed and flat ironed my hair


----------



## Retro (May 12, 2011)

Fyne said:


> ^^^^ @Retro
> 
> The key is to find your magic number some ladies have tried long stretches like 26wks+ only to get set backs due to the breakage...Say next time stretch for 10weeks if your hair is ok then 11weeks next time and so on. I've learnt that 12weeks is my maximum, having said that im noticing alot of breakage due to a growth spurt so relaxing over the weekend at 10weeks post - listen to your hair
> 
> ...


Yeah, each stretch has been 9 weeks. And by week 7/8 is when I start to see it being really hard to comb through and hair on the comb, which is probably me causing breakage in my hair. 

Also, I'm confused about wrapping. The lady looked at me crazy when I said I don't wrap my hair and she said I need to do it every night. I just put a satin bonnet on and let my hair hang lose. I thought wrapping your hair effected your edges? I have issues with my edges and didn't want to set them back any further.

And me SL? really? That's so crazy to me!


----------



## Fyne (May 13, 2011)

Yes SL Girl claim it....cos your neck aint as long as the line you drew! LOLOLOL.
I know it feels wonderful to reach a hair goal, cant wait to see more progress in the months/years to come!

ETA: Sometimes the person that knows the best for your hair is yourself I've learned the hard way - my stylist is not always right, hence why you see threads on self relaxing and trimming and the reason why I only go to my stylist once a year (Scissor happy) - Having said that it is possible to find a stylist that understands and appreciates your HHJ!

As for wrapping yes it can cause breakage for some ladies due to the tension, especially on one side - Same for me before my journey one side of my hair was thinner and my edge on the right side was wayy to thin. Ladies combat this by alternating sides e.g wrap towards the right every other night and trying different methods:

Pin Curl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9AxFcydOeo
(Love this one!)

Flexi rod set:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xbZzOx62q8&NR=1&feature=fvwp
(I'm on a no heat challange so I curl the rods in and keep them in overnight-same results)

Crosswrap:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMHDfpv8gzA
(Alternative to wrapping?)

I use a combination so im not stressing my hair one particular way and towards the end of my stretch I dont wrap at all too much breakage and hair in the comb that should be on my head  I bun during the day and take out the hair grip at night, smooth my edges in the morning and repeat, I've been finger combing haven't actually combed my hair in 7days!

For stretching I know this thread is long but reading though it you can pick up some tips for stretching:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=356989

Once again congrats + HHG!


----------



## Missjae09 (May 13, 2011)

I have found that it is easier to section the hair off into 4 or even 6 sections and flat iron small sections at a time, especially if you are using a really low heat setting you want to make sure your sections aren't too big. Also don't forget your heat protectant, but don't use too much product because it will weigh your hair down. ​ 
Hope this helps! ​


AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay ladies, I need some help here! What is the proper way to flat iron my kinda SL hair?! Should I just go to a professional this one time?
> 
> FYI, it's longer now than it is in the pic. And that's how my hair looked a day after I blow dryed and flat ironed my hair


----------



## Missjae09 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, or just focusing on having the healthiest hair possible will distract you and indirectly help with rentention. 

Just a side note, if you are like me and have NEVER had hair past your shoulders so you have no idea what your growth potential is like... Scientifically if your hair grows 1/2 inch per month (the avg rate) and in your growth phase lasts 3 years (which is one of the shorter growth phases) your hair can grow to be 18 inches long and even longer if your growth rate is a bit more than 1/2 inch per month or if your growth phase lasts longer. Since I've never had hair past my shoulders I would be happy with hair that is 18 inches (or 15 inches after trims)!! I use that thought for motivation to be patient and to focus on babying my ends to try to retain every inch possible. 





faithVA said:


> I agree completely. We are here with you taking it one step at a time.
> 
> Maybe having some different goals while you are waiting to reach the length goal may help distract.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fyne (May 13, 2011)

Missjae09 Your advice is always sound and uplifting


----------



## Missjae09 (May 13, 2011)

aaaHHH, Thank you!!!!!!


Fyne said:


> @Missjae09 Your advice is always sound and uplifting


----------



## Retro (May 13, 2011)

Fyne said:


> Yes SL Girl claim it....cos your neck aint as long as the line you drew! LOLOLOL.
> I know it feels wonderful to reach a hair goal, cant wait to see more progress in the months/years to come!
> 
> ETA: Sometimes the person that knows the best for your hair is yourself I've learned the hard way - my stylist is not always right, hence why you see threads on self relaxing and trimming and the reason why I only go to my stylist once a year (Scissor happy) - Having said that it is possible to find a stylist that understands and appreciates your HHJ!
> ...


LOL omg you're so right about it being past my neck. So I guess I am SL!
I'm still gonna stay in this thread though b/c you guys are so helpful. Thanks so much!

I'm going try the Pin Curling thing and wrapping. I've been liking wearing my hair down now that since I got it done. But obviously want to do so without heat.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

Ok I tried my 1st bun today. Was late to work trying to fool with it. 

I tried 1st with the panty hose and elastic band but found that the banana clip is easier. I have a lot of hair to try to get into it. And it draws up fast. 

I am hoping it looks better in person than it does in the pictures.  It is already starting to fuzz as my hair does even though I gelled it. I didn't comb the hair so it was hard turning it under.  It's a start. I will keep working on it.
, ,


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok I tried my 1st bun today. Was late to work trying to fool with it.
> 
> I tried 1st with the panty hose and elastic band but found that the banana clip is easier. I have a lot of hair to try to get into it. And it draws up fast.
> 
> ...



Pretty!! Looks good from here...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 13, 2011)

WTG faithVA! Making a bun is totally a milestone. At least in my eyes it is. Wait until you hit full SL and see how amazing that bun is gonna look.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Pretty!! Looks good from here.../QUOTE]
> Thanks ZeeontheGrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (May 13, 2011)

^^Yay!! The bun dance!


----------



## Fyne (May 13, 2011)

faithVA your rocking that bun already and it will only get better from here! WOOO!


----------



## Rossy2010 (May 13, 2011)

faithVA thats a very cute bun and congrats on hitting SL. I have been lurking and not sure i read that you had claimed SL. i will have to read all the posts much better after my vacation


----------



## labelleroxcii (May 13, 2011)

is this challenge still open?


----------



## Meritamen (May 13, 2011)

It's my one year post-relaxer day, thought I would leave you all with a better pic update. 
First picture is from back on Dec. 2nd, 2010 and the second is from today May 13th, 2011. Apologies for the greasy scalp (it's clean I just used some Qhemet amla pomade) and fluffy cornrows. 

ETA: I'm jealous of all you ladies who can make a bun/puff already. I still can't make one yet! *_tear_*


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @faithVA thats a very cute bun and congrats on hitting SL. I have been lurking and not sure i read that you had claimed SL. i will have to read all the posts much better after my vacation


 
Thanks Rossy2010. You didn't miss it. I didn't officially claim it. I was in a "whatever" mood that weekend. There's no way I'm going to straighten anytime soon to do a recheck  so I figure this is close enough to SL for me.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> It's my one year post-relaxer day, thought I would leave you all with a better pic update.
> First picture is from back on Dec. 2nd, 2010 and the second is from today May 13th, 2011. Apologies for the greasy scalp (it's clean I just used some Qhemet amla pomade) and fluffy cornrows.
> 
> ETA: I'm jealous of all you ladies who can make a bun/puff already. I still can't make one yet! *_tear_*


 
Nice growth and retention. Your hair looks healthy and has a nice shine.

I'll trade my bun for your cornrows   I had it in all of 6 hours and I was done.


----------



## Meritamen (May 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Nice growth and retention. Your hair looks healthy and has a nice shine.
> 
> I'll trade my bun for your cornrows   I had it in all of 6 hours and I was done.


Thanks again. The shine is from my coconut/sesame oil mix. Coconut oil is my hair crack! Only 6 hours, what happened that you took them out so soon?


----------



## Missjae09 (May 14, 2011)

Congrats!!!! you are welcome to stay but make sure you still go over to the APL thread too!!





Retro said:


> LOL omg you're so right about it being past my neck. *So I guess I am SL!*
> I'm still gonna stay in this thread though b/c you guys are so helpful. Thanks so much!
> 
> I'm going try the Pin Curling thing and wrapping. I've been liking wearing my hair down now that since I got it done. But obviously want to do so without heat.


----------



## Fyne (May 14, 2011)

I relaxed at 10weeks.... I had to I noticed extra breakage not the usual 12 week stretch im used to. I didnt gain any length I dont think, my last length check was April so wasnt expecting it  but gained volume and its swanging!







More pics in my album + next relaxer in Sept


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Thanks again. The shine is from my coconut/sesame oil mix. Coconut oil is my hair crack! Only 6 hours, what happened that you took them out so soon?


 
having my hair up or hidden away drives me crazy. I can take it for a few hours then I want some air
on my scalp. I just couldnt wait to get that banana clip off. I dont know how you wig and weave ladies do it.
I commend you


----------



## TLC1020 (May 14, 2011)

Congratulations on making shoulder length 
I am wearing a bun and comfortably hiding my hair... Can't wait to move on to the next milestone..


----------



## Meritamen (May 14, 2011)

Fyne said:


>


Your hair is gorgeous, the health really shows.  I wish my hair looked half as good back when I would relax my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2011)

Fyne said:


> I relaxed at 10weeks.... I had to I noticed extra breakage not the usual 12 week stretch im used to. I didnt gain any length I dont think, my last length check was April so wasnt expecting it  but gained volume and its swanging!
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my album + next relaxer in Sept


 
Looks really good. Love the shine. And your hair looks dense. Can't wait to see SL on you.


----------



## Fyne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies - I didnt believe it could happen..but could JBCO really be thickening my hair? I'm enjoying the sleekness for a week until I co-wash then its back to my new found bunning!


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 14, 2011)

I've had my twists in for a week and a half now. This is the longest I've kept twists in  I washed them on Tuesday after banding them in 6 sections and massaging the shampoo and conditioner into the banded sections. Then I took the bands out and just let them air dry loose. None of them unraveled and it wasn't too fuzzy. I actually got little curls on the ends of my twists and I've never had that happen before.






This is how it looked when it was air drying. A little fuzzy and crazy but I was pleased that I could actually wash them.






I'm just wearing a head band today. Next wash day is Tuesday...that'll make 2 weeks.


----------



## newnyer (May 15, 2011)

She cut my hair!! Went to a new stylist...figured she would cut off about an inch but she went for 3.   good news: My hair is looking a lot better so maybe it was for the best. Plus she pointed out that my so called "crown breakage" looks like it may not have been breakage at all. After she straightened it and had me look at it closer-it seems as if my hair was actually accidentally CUT up there!!! The way my hair was braided when I had my sew ins it makes perfect since....looks like during the take down process I or my old stylist snipped at my own hair! Oh well, can't do anything about it now.   majorly pissed, but at least I know my hair isn't randomly falling out up there. My nape on the other hand....
Bad news: I'm back chilling at CBL. 

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## Missjae09 (May 16, 2011)

Not bad! you are definitely on the road to having a nice viluptious bun. Congrats! 

I always feel like my hair looks better in person than it does it pictures. Me and my hair aren't photogenic 





faithVA said:


> Ok I tried my 1st bun today. Was late to work trying to fool with it.
> 
> I tried 1st with the panty hose and elastic band but found that the banana clip is easier. I have a lot of hair to try to get into it. And it draws up fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (May 16, 2011)

nice!! I just 2strand twisted mine last night and I want to co wash them but I don't know how well it's going to work for me. You've give me a ray of hope! lol I have visions of my 3 hour job unraveling in the shower! lol 





PaigeJessica said:


> I've had my twists in for a week and a half now. This is the longest I've kept twists in  I washed them on Tuesday after banding them in 6 sections and massaging the shampoo and conditioner into the banded sections. Then I took the bands out and just let them air dry loose. None of them unraveled and it wasn't too fuzzy. I actually got little curls on the ends of my twists and I've never had that happen before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (May 16, 2011)

I'm sorry that your hair was accidently cut, but the good news is after your trim you are nice and healthy now! and with protective styling and tlc you won't need another trim for a while. 

In other Nape News: I'm excited because I'm going to doctor tomorrow for name. My hair is overall healthy, and I realize that my nape is very fine (you can hardly see some of the shed hair from back there) but it's soooo sparse! I know that this is not normal. I think I may have some kind of deficiency going on. My nape and I have had a on again off again relationship for some time now and I just need to find out for sure what's going on with it. 


newnyer said:


> She cut my hair!! Went to a new stylist...figured she would cut off about an inch but she went for 3.  good news: My hair is looking a lot better so maybe it was for the best. Plus she pointed out that my so called "crown breakage" looks like it may not have been breakage at all. After she straightened it and had me look at it closer-it seems as if my hair was actually accidentally CUT up there!!! The way my hair was braided when I had my sew ins it makes perfect since....looks like during the take down process I or my old stylist snipped at my own hair! Oh well, can't do anything about it now.  majorly pissed, but at least I know my hair isn't randomly falling out up there. My nape on the other hand....
> Bad news: I'm back chilling at CBL.
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## NikkiQ (May 17, 2011)

My hair seems to be a little bit closer to SL, but I'm not comfortable claiming it yet. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be able to raise the SL flag high and shout it from the mountain tops


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> My hair seems to be a little bit closer to SL, but I'm not comfortable claiming it yet. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be able to raise the SL flag high and shout it from the mountain tops


 
You will be there long before the end of the year. I think you will be ready to claim it at least by the end of the summer. Then you can swang it in that crazy guards face. And give him a "How ya like me now?"


----------



## Fyne (May 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> My hair seems to be a little bit closer to SL, but I'm not comfortable claiming it yet. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be able to raise the SL flag high and shout it from the mountain tops


 
Yea, in the same boat! Cant wait to hi-five you @ that mountain top!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You will be there long before the end of the year. I think you will be ready to claim it at least by the end of the summer. Then you can swang it in that crazy guards face. And give him a "How ya like me now?"


 
Can you believe him?? And what makes it even worse is that he's the only black guard down there . The nice lady cop was the first one to say "oooh it's different. I like it!!" but his ignorant behind had to go there with me. Ugh. He got the nerve to rock a flat top from '92 but giving me grief.


----------



## Missjae09 (May 17, 2011)

Volume = PROGRESS!!!! you're moving in the right direction girlie! 





Fyne said:


> I relaxed at 10weeks.... I had to I noticed extra breakage not the usual 12 week stretch im used to. I didnt gain any length I dont think, my last length check was April so wasnt expecting it  but gained volume and its swanging!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (May 17, 2011)

You have more volume, so maybe it does work! 

I've been applying JBCO to my scalp nightly as well.. I'm not unhappy with my density, so if it doesn't work for me, I won't be mad.. but on the other hand I figured.. why not! lol Let's hope for the best! 



Fyne said:


> Thanks so much ladies - I didnt believe it could happen..but could JBCO really be thickening my hair? I'm enjoying the sleekness for a week until I co-wash then its back to my new found bunning!


----------



## Fyne (May 17, 2011)

Missjae09 Thanks hun! If it wants to grow thick before length I cant complain, its _growing _in someway! I'm thinking its got more to do with massaging the oil into the scalp = stimulating growth!?


----------



## NikkiQ (May 18, 2011)

I think my hair is starting to get longer. Everytime I cowash, my hair flops down a bit more and seems fluffier when it air dries. I may do a pull test today after work to see how much further til SL lol


----------



## Evallusion (May 18, 2011)

In box braids until hopefully, mid July.  And damnit I better be shoulder length when I take them out.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 19, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> In box braids until hopefully, mid July.  *And damnit I better be shoulder length when I take them out*.



That's how I feel about my twists


----------



## Missjae09 (May 19, 2011)

PaigeJessica and Evallusion I feel the same way about my hair but I'm giving it until June! lol lol 


PaigeJessica said:


> That's how I feel about my twists


 


Evallusion said:


> In box braids until hopefully, mid July. And damnit I better be shoulder length when I take them out.


 

NikkiQ I feel like I hair is growing as well! the question of the day is just how much! 


NikkiQ said:


> I think my hair is starting to get longer. Everytime I cowash, my hair flops down a bit more and seems fluffier when it air dries. I may do a pull test today after work to see how much further til SL lol


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 19, 2011)

I've been taking pics but haven't added them yet. I'll update my album too.
Easter. Went over rollerset with curling iron. 




Mini wetbun




Flat ironed back to show length





My bangs are past my nose. I'm thinking I may do a blunt cut once my bangs reach my chin length. I know I'll be tempted to. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 19, 2011)

I just got my first Aphogee 2 step treatment. I am some what pleased about my results. My hair feels more healthy and looks thicker. Thumbs Up to my treatment.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

Hi SL Divas!!!!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 20, 2011)

After a braidout FAIL earlier this week, I'm at it again with a different method. We'll see how that works out in the AM :-/. I would really like to perfect the braidout since I'm starting to cowash again...  

Sent from my iPhone using  LHCF


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 20, 2011)

Braid out came out a lot better this time around... Worthy enough to post here (I think anyway) and wear it out the house lol. I dont remember whose YouTube channel I got the tutorial from... I believe china-something (I'll find out if anyone want to know)... 
But anyway, here are some pics:










So I think I'll be incorporating cowashing to my reggi now that the weather is getting warmer and rocking braidouts since it's so easy to do in the middle of the week!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne (May 20, 2011)

^^^^ Lovely! Came out really well.


----------



## hzlcreativity (May 20, 2011)

I'm allllmost at SL.. I'm going to give it till the end of June to see true progress. I've been wearing it in a sew in and taking hte hair vitamins as well as sticking to my regimine with the amended style.. PTC.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

This is getting exciting. As each month goes by, more and more people are in queue to reach SL. Any one planning a length check for the end of May?


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 20, 2011)

Thank you! Fyne

Does anyone keep a hair journal?  I got a cool app on my phone "Secret Diary" where I save all my progress pics, keep record of my ever changing/evolving regi, note when I try something new and the results, etc. I like that it's pw protected (my korean coworker likes to go thru my phone-- that's another story-- and I'd prob look crazy with all the photos of my hair lol).. and it's always handy!

Always nice to look back when I'm feeling like I'm not making *enough* progress for all the work I put into it... 

Just thought I'd share...




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (May 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> This is getting exciting. As each month goes by, more and more people are in queue to reach SL. Any one planning a length check for the end of May?


 
No length check for me until MAYBE July. I'll be hiding all of June under a sew in that I'm getting installed on Tuesday. I can't wait!!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Thank you! @Fyne
> 
> Does anyone keep a hair journal? I got a cool app on my phone "Secret Diary" where I save all my progress pics, keep record of my ever changing/evolving regi, note when I try something new and the results, etc. I like that it's pw protected (my korean coworker likes to go thru my phone-- that's another story-- and I'd prob look crazy with all the photos of my hair lol).. and it's always handy!
> 
> ...


 
Last year I had one but I don't keep it up on a regular. I am taking more pictures now that I have figured out how to use my phone. I am using the lhcf blog for tracking my progess and thoughts now. It's the closest thing I have to a journal at the moment.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> No length check for me until MAYBE July. I'll be hiding all of June under a sew in that I'm getting installed on Tuesday. I can't wait!!


 
After I use a few more of these products up I need to tuck my hair away too. I haven't had a sew in since 1998   Maybe I will work my way up to it.


----------



## Anastaja11 (May 20, 2011)

It's been while since I made an apppearance in here. I'm soo excited, my hair date is coming soon. Last year I cut my hair to less than an inch on May 29th and I think I've made significant growh (or at least for me). I wish I could show pictures cause I think I'm super close to shoulder length but I'm also in hide your hair challenge. So, I won't be able to show you ladies my results until then. Until then good luck to everyone else closing in on there date.


----------



## PaigeJessica (May 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> This is getting exciting. As each month goes by, more and more people are in queue to reach SL. Any one planning a length check for the end of May?



I'm checking Memorial Day weekend! I'm planning on taking my twists out a couple days early, dying my hair burgundy with some henna, and doing a blow out


----------



## NikkiQ (May 20, 2011)

Getting longer! 







Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Fyne (May 20, 2011)

^^^^^^ Wow! Juicy Fro Alert!


----------



## Charla (May 20, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Thank you! @Fyne
> 
> Does anyone keep a hair journal? I got a cool app on my phone "Secret Diary" where I save all my progress pics, keep record of my ever changing/evolving regi, note when I try something new and the results, etc. I like that it's pw protected (my korean coworker likes to go thru my phone-- that's another story-- and I'd prob look crazy with all the photos of my hair lol).. and it's always handy!
> 
> ...


 
ZeeontheGrow  I do the same thing.  My journal is a combo of pics on my cell and camera that I save to my laptop.  Then I have a Word document that I started entitled "Healthy Hair Journey."  I document my regimens, changes in regimen, products I've added, recipes for hair oil, ect and additional research and links to all things hair that I find beneficial, including when I find someone with a similar texture to mine or one that is on my same schedule of last relaxer, BC, etc.  
It's very, very helpful for me to have all this documented.  I'm so glad I learned on the hair boards in the beginning to DOCUMENT!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 22, 2011)

I wanna protective style for the summer but I never make it past a month..=/


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> I wanna protective style for the summer but I never make it past a month..=/


 
There isn't anything wrong with a month. I think a month is good. Some people can keep protective styles in for longer and some people need to do a little break in between. So if you can do a month do so. Take it out for a bit and then do it again. I think you will be happy with those results as well.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 22, 2011)

^^^I agree. I usually keep my sew-ins in for 4-6 weeks. I used to keep them in for 3 months at a time, but I end up missing my hair too much these days to leave them in for that long.


----------



## faithVA (May 22, 2011)

NikkiQ, How did your hair come out for the weekend? Wasn't this the weekend you were attending an event?


----------



## NikkiQ (May 22, 2011)

No this weekend was full of work, work and more work. Didn't get a chance to even wash my hair until today. Getting the sew in done Tuesday for my trip to FL this weekend. I prepped it today by babying the crap out of it lol.


----------



## Imani (May 23, 2011)

Hey ladies! I haven't forgotten about ya'll. Got a lot going on, I just moved and started a new job. I am still going to be calling out folks for May. And looking forward to seeing more graduates!


----------



## labelleroxcii (May 23, 2011)

Joining in. New to LHCF. Giving transitioning a second try. So far, so good. 

*What is your current length?* 
neck length. 

*What is your goal date to make SL? *December 2011

*Relaxed/natural/texlaxed/transitioning? *
transitioning.

*How do you plan on getting to SL? (ie. Protective styling, no heat, stretching relaxers, growth aids, etc) * 
A lot of protective styling. Wearing Micros til the end of summer. Been using less heat and also did a few sew-ins up to this point. I also take a multivitamin daily. When not in braids I co-wash every 2 days. DC bi-weekly.

*Whats your long term length goal? *
APL


----------



## Charla (May 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> No this weekend was full of work, work and more work. Didn't get a chance to even wash my hair until today. Getting the sew in done Tuesday for my trip to FL this weekend. I prepped it today by babying the crap out of it lol.


 
NikkiQ
I'm in this Florida HEAT! I don't know if I'd be able to handle a sew in. It is super hot and humid, and I'm not even in South Florida! Ooh, just sweltering -- 98 degrees today!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 23, 2011)

Yea it's crazy hot down here. I'm n lauderdale. ^^^^^


----------



## NikkiQ (May 23, 2011)

I live in Louisiana. I can handle the heat anywhere lol 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 24, 2011)

i bought such cute headbands at the icing yesterday! I would have bought more but...on a budget! I love them though..all of them are wrap arounds because my other ones hurt the back of my head so bad.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 24, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> i bought such cute headbands at the icing yesterday! I would have bought more but...on a budget! I love them though..all of them are wrap arounds because my other ones hurt the back of my head so bad.



I'll have to check icing out... Need some new headbands for when I'm rockin braidouts


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## morehairplease (May 24, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> i bought such cute headbands at the icing yesterday! I would have bought more but...on a budget! I love them though..all of them are *wrap around**s* *because my other ones hurt the back of my head so bad.*



me too!! hopefully, I will be able to get to icing's this weekend. I plan on purchasing 2 half wigs and a drawstring ponytail for summer wear.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 24, 2011)

mine were all on sale 4.00 and under


----------



## gottabme247 (May 24, 2011)

Originally Posted by gottabme247 
By Ebsalita:What's your next goal? 

Thank you!! I'm sorry, I haven't been on LCHF in a few weeks, 
My next goal is APL..5 more inches. I'm going to give myself an eta of Jan'12. During the summer I'm going to co wash weekly. I'm 5 wks post and won't get next t-up till the end of July or aug. 

@gottabme247 Five more inches? How tall are you? 

I'm only 5'3


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 26, 2011)

been bunning for a week =) lol. I'm getting my hair washed tomorrow b/c im going to orlando for the wknd. I will wear my hair down fri..and back to bunning on sat. Hopefully this will let me reach SL by end of june or july. I'm so so close now! Probably an in. to an in and half.


----------



## TLC1020 (May 26, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Checking in...

Protective styling 7 days a week.. Hopefully make shoulder length by end of summer.. We shall see ........


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Checking in...
> 
> Protective styling 7 days a week.. Hopefully make shoulder length by end of summer.. We shall see ........


 
We are cheering for all of you targeting the end of the summer. You can do it -- grow grow -- grow


----------



## Missjae09 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!! It's been a while so I'm checking in! I have been cowashing every other day and keeping it stretched at night in braids.. I probably won't straighten until the end of June and there had better be some hair on my shoulders! lol

 when I look at the pics of my current length(attached) I'm not sure that I'm going to make it, I am still working on trying to move past the fact that if my nape hadn't fallen out I would be there (I know you all are tired of hearing say the same thing over and over again!! ) I went to the doctor and I'm as healthy as an imperfect person can be! lol no deficiencies ... i know it's kind of crazy but that news was bitter sweet because it still leaves me with the question of why my nape falls out from time to time.. My next stop is the dermatologist. I'll keep you ladies posted in case there's someone out there suffering like me. 

Is it just me or does my head look a little "chunky" from the back!!


----------



## Fyne (May 28, 2011)

^^^ I feel ya hun my nape was shaved so its always shorter than the rest of my hair. Talk about uphill struggle!

As for the hair fall out I used to have a patch at the nape left handside that would break off for no reason, its stopped falling out and is growing back...I think it was stress related(my final exams), but please do update us 

P.S Its not chunky its thicknezzz!  Your hair looks great healthy,shiny and well looked after! SL is around the corner!


----------



## Missjae09 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! I don't know if mine is stress or not... it seems to happen at least once a year, i think. 



Fyne said:


> ^^^ I feel ya hun my nape was shaved so its always shorter than the rest of my hair. Talk about uphill struggle!
> 
> As for the hair fall out I used to have a patch at the nape left handside that would break off for no reason, its stopped falling out and is growing back...I think it was stress related(my final exams), but please do update us
> 
> P.S Its not chunky its thicknezzz!  Your hair looks great healthy,shiny and well looked after! SL is around the corner!


----------



## Imani (May 29, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! It's been a while so I'm checking in! I have been cowashing every other day and keeping it stretched at night in braids.. I probably won't straighten until the end of June and there had better be some hair on my shoulders! lol
> 
> when I look at the pics of my current length(attached) I'm not sure that I'm going to make it, I am still working on trying to move past the fact that if my nape hadn't fallen out I would be there (I know you all are tired of hearing say the same thing over and over again!! ) I went to the doctor and I'm as healthy as an imperfect person can be! lol no deficiencies ... i know it's kind of crazy but that news was bitter sweet because it still leaves me with the question of why my nape falls out from time to time.. My next stop is the dermatologist. I'll keep you ladies posted in case there's someone out there suffering like me.
> 
> Is it just me or does my head look a little "chunky" from the back!!



Missjae09 Your hair looks really good and healthy. A dermatologist would be a good idea for your nape.  

I want to see a derm too for my acne (and a funny toenail. eww I know).  I will prob ask them about my little trouble spot too thats right above my nape.  It has not fallen out since I stopped relaxing thank goodness. But its still thinner and grows slower. And the scalp back there will get irritated from time to time esp when I go to the salon.It does better w/the natural based products I use when not wearing my hair straight. But I like the salon products for straight hair styles.


----------



## Imani (May 29, 2011)

Ladies, please let me know if I missed adding any new joiners or graduates to the list.


----------



## Imani (May 30, 2011)

One more day left in May!  Did you make it ladies? If not, thats OK too!

candida1121
Glitter
LHDC24
sarathu
tapioca_pudding
Tchanelle


----------



## sarathu (May 30, 2011)

Omg I got called out! Lol I'm not quite there yet but I'm almost there I think. I'm in twists and using my growth aids. I also have about an inch of new growth in this picture so I hope I'll be there when I relax on the 9th. But if I make it I'm not claiming until it's past it.


----------



## Tchanelle (May 31, 2011)

Imani said:


> One more day left in May!  Did you make it ladies? If not, thats OK too!
> 
> @candida1121
> @Glitter
> ...



I wish! I did an unexpected blow dry in late February/Early March. It failed miserably  & I was not there yet. So until the reveal I will be rocking this half-wig


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (May 31, 2011)

Tchanelle said:


> I wish! I did an unexpected blow dry in late February/Early March. It failed miserably  & I was not there yet. So until the reveal I will be rocking this half-wig



I dunno about 'miserably'... You look pretty close to SL to me, plus u weren't fully straightened and that was 2-3 months ago.

But anyway... you hair looks nice & thick and super healthy... and ur 1/2 wig is cute too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NeicyNee (May 31, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ladies, please let me know if I missed adding any new joiners or graduates to the list.


 
Is it too late to join this challenge?? I'd like to have some people to keep me focused lol.

I've been using sew-in for a protective style and I am currently neck length. I cut my hair in a short hairstyle so my nape was tapered and very short. I am taking biotin and a multivitamin every day. 

I am hoping by me wearing a weave, I will see more length due to shedding and retaining length seem to be my biggest problem. I don't have a current picture but I will add one when I take out my weave.


----------



## Tchanelle (May 31, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I dunno about 'miserably'... You look pretty close to SL to me, plus u weren't fully straightened and that was 2-3 months ago.
> 
> But anyway... you hair looks nice & thick and super healthy... and ur 1/2 wig is cute too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol I guess what I meant to say is that I thought I could blow dry it & wouldn't need to flat iron.   I hope I can make it to shoulder length by end of this challenge. If not then I'll have to wait till the end of the year. Oh & my hair is NOT thick!  I wish it was, these pics are so deceiving, I have to carefully separate braidouts so my scalp doesnt show, but I think henna has helped alot. Thanks for the compliment though, I need all the encouragement I can get, it sucks being so close but not quite there


----------



## NikkiQ (May 31, 2011)

Horribly blurry picture but I'm getting closer to SL!!!






Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Jun 1, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I dunno about 'miserably'... You look pretty close to SL to me, plus u weren't fully straightened and that was 2-3 months ago.
> 
> But anyway... you hair looks nice & thick and super healthy... and ur 1/2 wig is cute too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Cosign. Definitely not a fail at all.


----------



## Imani (Jun 1, 2011)

NeicyNee said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge?? I'd like to have some people to keep me focused lol.
> 
> I've been using sew-in for a protective style and I am currently neck length. I cut my hair in a short hairstyle so my nape was tapered and very short. I am taking biotin and a multivitamin every day.
> 
> I am hoping by me wearing a weave, I will see more length due to shedding and retaining length seem to be my biggest problem. I don't have a current picture but I will add one when I take out my weave.



Nope not too late. Welcome!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm getting closer to SL!!!


 
NikkiQ, When do you plan to straighten for your length check? I think you will definitely be SL. 

When I straightened my hair was 2 to 2.5 inches longer then it was when I stretched it out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ, When do you plan to straighten for your length check? I think you will definitely be SL.
> 
> When I straightened my hair was 2 to 2.5 inches longer then it was when I stretched it out.


 
I won't be straightening again until the end of the year. I hate putting heat on my hair


----------



## Charla (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, just want to update. I'm SURE I'll hit my goal of SL by December. My new siggy shows a current length check from using sulfur. For the first time since BC, I actually felt my hair on my neck in the shower! I guess I'm NL now! SL has no choice now but to come on! I normally grow 0.5" monthly. With sulfur I got 1.25" in one month!
I'm going to try to not do another LC until December...maybe.

I know the text is small on my siggy, but it shows the first top pic taken 5/1 (first day I used sulfur), the pic next to it shows 5/20, the 2 bottom pics are yesterday 5/31.

(Since I got these results using sulfur, and I'm in that challenge also, I'll update there too.)


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 2, 2011)

mini update.


----------



## Imani (Jun 2, 2011)

I took down a plait and was playing with it at my nape and I swear its like not that far from APL already, I was like wtf? But the hair right above it is barely at my shoulders. Ugh! Why can't all of my hair grow as fast as my nape??? Its interesting watching it grow. I used to just cut it all the time when I was wearing my hair down and straight to keep from having a mullet, but now that I'm wearing my hair up all the time I just let it grow until my next professional trim.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> I took down a plait and was playing with it at my nape and I swear its like not that far from APL already, I was like wtf? But the hair right above it is barely at my shoulders. Ugh! Why can't all of my hair grow as fast as my nape??? Its interesting watching it grow. I used to just cut it all the time when I was wearing my hair down and straight to keep from having a mullet, but now that I'm wearing my hair up all the time I just let it grow until my next professional trim.



Ummm...pictures would be greatly appreciated lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Jun 2, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Ummm...pictures would be greatly appreciated lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Lol, I thought about it, got hungry/sleepy, then the moment passed.  I don't even have any batteries for my camera and probably don't even know where it is since I'm still not all the way unpacked yet. 

I'm still in awe that I could possibly be APL by the end of this year.  And getting impatient. Only about 6 more months. So close, but yet so far


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> Lol, I thought about it, got hungry/sleepy, then the moment passed.  I don't even have any batteries for my camera and probably don't even know where it is since I'm still not all the way unpacked yet.
> 
> I'm still in awe that I could possibly be APL by the end of this year.  And getting impatient. Only about 6 more months. So close, but yet so far



It always happens when you aren't really paying attention. I can't wait to see your hair at the end of the year!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Imani (Jun 2, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It always happens when you aren't really paying attention. I can't wait to see your hair at the end of the year!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I think we will all be in awe of our hair come year end. Everyone is doing so well! 

I do get sick of protective styling all the time. But then when I wear it out, it gets annoying or I'm afraid its going to get damaged and I can't wait to put it back up.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Imani said:


> I think we will all be in awe of our hair come year end. Everyone is doing so well!
> 
> I do get sick of protective styling all the time. But then when I wear it out, it gets annoying or I'm afraid its going to get damaged and I can't wait to put it back up.



OMG I'm the same way! So over half wigs and full caps, but it makes things so much easier when you're trying to retain as much length as possible. I can't wait to just rock a bun! Lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi ladies...I realize I only check in semi-monthly or so but I was watching an old KimmayTube video (don't judge me) and she was saying the style in the vid that they protective style she was doing could be done on chin length hair and I was like, "hmm...how long is my stupid hair?" and yes, I did say "stupid" (lol) so I measured it, it seems so short all the time (and granted it still is) but it's about 5" now, so that's excited, anyway, here's a pic:






I'm on par to make SL (or something like it lol) in September, my 1-year Nappiversary, I need to figure out ways to stretch my freakin' hair so it stops looking like I BC'd yesterday, lol. Congrats to all the grads and HHJ ladies


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Hi ladies...I realize I only check in semi-monthly or so but I was watching an old KimmayTube video (don't judge me) and she was saying the style in the vid that they protective style she was doing could be done on chin length hair and I was like, "hmm...how long is my stupid hair?" and yes, I did say "stupid" (lol) so I measured it, it seems so short all the time (and granted it still is) but it's about 5" now, so that's excited, anyway, here's a pic:


 
Your twist are sooooo cute.  

Let me know when you figure out how to stretch it. I could use some help.

Congratultions on your progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It always happens when you aren't really paying attention.


 
I need this to happen. Probably the only way it will happen is if I stop hanging out on this forum.   Kinky twists will have to do.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am officially protective styling for the month of June. My long term goal is to protective style until my hair is past SL. I'm going to take it month by month but I am equipped with my gel and headbands and hair accessories for ponytails and buns throughout the month. If I get tired of that I still have my half wigs that i bought and never opened last yr. Lets get it!! I've been bunning for the past 2 wks and its pretty easy plus I make it look messy so its not so put together and leave out pieces of hair and such.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I need this to happen. Probably the only way it will happen is if I stop hanging out on this forum.  Kinky twists will have to do.


 
That's how I was before I chopped. Now that I'm natural and just hide my hair all the time, I don't really pay attention to it too much anymore. I do a pull test every now and then, but I don't like dwelling on it. It'll grow whether I obsess over it or not


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 3, 2011)

faithVA I am trying a braidout today, I have an event to go to later and I will take pictures and post them to see if that stretches them out, I cowashed then used Kimmay's leave-in (for the first time ever!) with Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier (b/c I feel it's kind of oilier, so I guessed I call myself sealing) and I braided 11 braids and I am letting it dry as we speak, so hopefully, some length will show when all is said and done. Crossing my fingers


----------



## PaigeJessica (Jun 3, 2011)

Imani said:


> I think we will all be in awe of our hair come year end. Everyone is doing so well!
> 
> I do get sick of protective styling all the time. But then when I wear it out, it gets annoying or I'm afraid its going to get damaged and I can't wait to put it back up.


 

That's EXACTLY how I'm feeling this week   I was in mini twists the whole month of May and it's been out all this week and now I'm so SICK of it. I blew it out last Saturday, wore it huge for a few days then co-washed and twisted yesterday for a chunky twist out (that I used way too much gel for ) and now I'm thinking of co-washing again tonight and banding it so it can be big again but then I don't know WHAT to do with it...I'm not sure I'm up to twisting all of it again.


----------



## g.lo (Jun 5, 2011)

hi Guys,

i am not sure if i can claim Sl yet, this are few of my pictures, ;
i am natural. i was neck lenght in January.






thanks


----------



## ErikaUK (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ I would say you are definitely SL!


----------



## Charla (Jun 5, 2011)

g.lo said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> i am not sure if i can claim Sl yet, this are few of my pictures, ;
> i am natural. i was neck lenght in January.
> ...


 
Girl, what u talking about?!  It's definitely SL!  You'll be APL in a few months!


----------



## newnyer (Jun 5, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I'm sorry that your hair was accidently cut, but the good news is after your trim you are nice and healthy now! and with protective styling and tlc you won't need another trim for a while.
> 
> In other Nape News: I'm excited because I'm going to doctor tomorrow for name. My hair is overall healthy, and I realize that my nape is very fine (you can hardly see some of the shed hair from back there) but it's soooo sparse! I know that this is not normal. I think I may have some kind of deficiency going on. My nape and I have had a on again off again relationship for some time now and I just need to find out for sure what's going on with it.


 
I feel you on the nape!! Please tell me if they gave you any enlightening news that may help me out too!  I've had more bad moments than good ones with that area.  I know it has the possibility to be fuller and healthier back there- I've had it before...but whenever I start suffering from breakage back there (at the drop of a hat, mind you) it takes FOOORRR-EEEEE-VVVEEERR to grow back.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2011)

g.lo said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> i am not sure if i can claim Sl yet, this are few of my pictures, ;
> i am natural. i was neck lenght in January.
> ...


 
You can definiely claim SL. You are probably half way if no more on your way to APL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 6, 2011)

So who are the June graduates gonna be??? Hmmm....????


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be a June graduate. Infact i think i will be full  I would have claimed it in May but I think its too late so i will wait until end of june when I will be relaxing and I will be using heat....


----------



## iamtan (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe i'm shoulder length also but I will fully claim it in August/September


----------



## carnivalapple (Jun 6, 2011)

Did a length check yesterday....my husband says maybe an inch more and I'd be there. It feels like forever...

Random but iamtan, Taeyang/Big Bang fan?


----------



## iamtan (Jun 6, 2011)

Huge Taeyang/Big bamg fan hehehe ^_^

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm still hanging in there, so far so good..Hope to have a growth spurt soon


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to install some mini twists this week and leave them in until the end of the month, take them out for a possibly length check on June 30th and probably put another set in for most of July.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ladies! I wanted to quickly stop by to see how everyone was doing! I've actually been having fun with my hair, and I've been getting good responses from those around me.

Co washing and bobby pins have become my new best friends.. don't think I can live without either! lol 

I certainly feel like my hair is fuller, whether or not that is translating into retention remains to be seen, but in the mean time, I'm just going with the flow!


----------



## iamtan (Jun 8, 2011)

LMAO i'm delusional can I safely claim shoulder length?....ugh it feels so short...lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2011)

iamtan said:


> LMAO i'm delusional can I safely claim shoulder length?....ugh it feels so short...lol


 
Girl please ... go ahead and claim that. You are definitely SL. And your curls are beautiful


----------



## iamtan (Jun 8, 2011)

faithVA Thank you   I guess it safe to say i have shoulder length hair stretched.  I want to thank all the ladies in this forum for posting and updating with techniques and hair regimens. Yay!  Good luck to everyone


----------



## Charla (Jun 8, 2011)

iamtan said:


> LMAO i'm delusional can I safely claim shoulder length?....ugh it feels so short...lol


 
Your hair is so pretty!  I can't wait until I get some hang time.  You def look SL to me!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 9, 2011)

I WILL be SL by the end of the summer dammit!


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jun 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I WILL be SL by the end of the summer dammit!



Shoot, I better be!

I'm actually supposed to be a June graduate... But not so sure I'll make it. :-(

Im thinking about getting a sew in (although these past 90+ degree days has me wondering if I really wanna put myself thru that).. and probably keep it in for 6-8 weeks.
The only thing is my hair is  loving the 1-2x a week cowashing... & i don't think I'll have that option with a sew in :-/

Ah... Decisions, decisions...

I really need to just put this hair of mine away...  Cause im running outta patience watching it grow !!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SHOULDER LENGTH 2011 CHALLENGE! PICTURE SPAMMMMMMM!!!!!*

Hey ladies  just a random length check, it's been exactly 9 months and 2 days since my BC (to bald!) and 2 months and 14 days since my last length check (I have no idea why my length checks are at such random intervals, after I reach SL, I will change to quarterly...or every 3 months) and I washed my hair and I am DC'ing now, so I decided to check my length; nothing exciting to report here, but hopefully, the pics show something, so on to the pics (the ones on the left are from March, the right ones from today):

























So, as you can see I have had a little growth, no more length checks until my 1-year which is coming up in exactly 3 months!!! YAY!!! Have a good one


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SHOULDER LENGTH 2011 CHALLENGE! PICTURE SPAMMMMMMM!!!!!*

^^^I definitely see movement...some definite growth. And if you were to straighten now you may very well be SL. But by September I think you will see the results you want. keep growing. great progress.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 12, 2011)

faithVA thank you, I am actually afraid to straighten b/c my ends feel a little rough...I'm scared...I see some growth too, but I'm afraid to claim SL...lol, I just am.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> @faithVA thank you, I am actually afraid to straighten b/c my ends feel a little rough...I'm scared...I see some growth too, but I'm afraid to claim SL...lol, I just am.


 
I feel you on the heat. No need to straighten if you dont want to. I was just letting you know. Just take your time claiming SL until you are ready but you can celebrate that you are SL in your own personal space. If you know what I mean.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Jun 12, 2011)

This was me last week.  I straightened just the hair at my nape as kind of an experiment but it was a fail so I didn't do my whole head. My hair was light and fluffy and the ends hadn't straightened, they were still coily. That makes this length check a fail also lol.

 I think next time I'll blow dry with a comb attachment instead of banding. Won't be straightening again till July 1st.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 12, 2011)

I know i'm late but ummm.... Chile, if you don't claim SL!!!!!  You have passed GO! Congrats!!!  even though you could have claimed last month! lol 





iamtan said:


> LMAO i'm delusional can I safely claim shoulder length?....ugh it feels so short...lol


----------



## Imani (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations iamtan!!!!  I added you to the June graduates. Did I miss anyone else?


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey girls! well, I went to the derm for my nape as I said I would... and well.... it was an #EPICFAIL!!!!  lol!  my nape is now recovering and filling in very nicely! that, I'm happy about, however my nape is considerably shorter than the rest of my hair. I didn't want the doc to be thrown off by this so I went in armed with pics. I showed her pics of what my nape looked like when I initially noticed the missing hair. She viewed the pics  and viewed my hair  and listened to what I had to say; which was my hair had broken off very close to the scalp, there was no folicle attached to the hair that had fallen.  She went on to say that looking at the pattern in which the hair had fallen and listening to what I'd told her she knew that the breakage was due to external sources and nothing internal. 

Basically she told me that there can be certain spots that are more fragile than others and that you just have to be very careful when dealing with those areas.... well, DUH! I paid a $45 co-pay for her to tell me what I already knew! I know that my nape hair is kinky and much finer than the hair in other areas on my head. So basically over the years my breakage has been due to over relaxing or using too high of a heat setting when straightening.. well, I think as far as the heat goes I went to stylist who used a hot comb on my nape I knew this was a no-no and i figured it had caused issues with my hair but the fact that it had happened years ago as well when i was relaxed made me wonder if there could be more to it than that. I do know that I was addicted to relaxer and I was relaxing my hair every 4 to 5 weeks  and getting "partials" which was way too much.. especially for my nape. 

So needless to say I will be keeping my nape super moisturized and when I do straighted it I will use a super low heat setting for that area only (because I like relaxer straight hair when I straighten). 

Ladies, I'm sorry this turned into a short essay, I hope this helps someone else out there or at least saves you money.. I have spent $80 in copays to find out what I already knew. 

HHG!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry this turned into a short essay, I hope this helps someone else out there or at least saves you money.. I have spent $80 in copays to find out what I already knew.
> 
> HHG!


 
At least you have confirmed it. Now that you have ruled out an internal issue you can create a better strategy for growing and maintaining that section.

My nape would fall out every year until I started going to the salon regularly. It was still crazy though and it was the first to break. Now that I'm natural it still requires special care. This just seems to be a common problem.

But I am glad that you got some clarification.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so proud of how well everyone is doing!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 13, 2011)

The crazy thing is that I even when my nape was falling out, I was going to the salon weekly. Until the end of 2008 I was a rain, hail, sleet or snow client... my stylist could always count on my dollas! an overall my hair was healthy which is what threw me off. 

anywho, like you said, at least now I know.. and I can treat my hair accordingly. 


faithVA said:


> At least you have confirmed it. Now that you have ruled out an internal issue you can create a better strategy for growing and maintaining that section.
> 
> My nape would fall out every year until I started going to the salon regularly. It was still crazy though and it was the first to break. Now that I'm natural it still requires special care. This just seems to be a common problem.
> 
> But I am glad that you got some clarification.


----------



## Imani (Jun 13, 2011)

Missjae09, thanks for sharing.  Thats kind of what I was thinking might would happen at the derm. It is disappointing tho, if you are like me, you prob thought they would have some miracle cure or something that would help. But oh well, at least ur nape is doing fine now. My little trouble spot is doing ok as well, I guess I will just have to be patient and deal with the fact that it is just more fragile and slower growing than the rest of my hair. 

I was going to go the derm anyway for my acne (i'm almost 30, I want clear skin [email protected]!). I may or may not even mention my hair/scalp problem.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Imani, yeah, I kind of knew that would happen as well, but I was hoping I could get a shot or they would recommend a supplement that would help a sista out! lol oh well.  

Anyway, Thanks girl! 

I know what you mean about the skin thing... I want clear skin and I want my hair to grow down my long neck! lol 




Imani said:


> @Missjae09, thanks for sharing. Thats kind of what I was thinking might would happen at the derm. It is disappointing tho, if you are like me, you prob thought they would have some miracle cure or something that would help. But oh well, at least ur nape is doing fine now. My little trouble spot is doing ok as well, I guess I will just have to be patient and deal with the fact that it is just more fragile and slower growing than the rest of my hair.
> 
> I was going to go the derm anyway for my acne (i'm almost 30, I want clear skin [email protected]!). I may or may not even mention my hair/scalp problem.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 13, 2011)

so i have decided to end my strech this coming weekend. I will be 14 weeks post and this would be my longest stretch since the start of my HHJ. I always relax 10 - 12 weeks.

Any this means that I will be posting and hopefully claiming SL next weekend. I hope im not on the overdue list Imani


----------



## faithVA (Jun 13, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> so i have decided to end my strech this coming weekend. I will be 14 weeks post and this would be my longest stretch since the start of my HHJ. I always relax 10 - 12 weeks.
> 
> Any this means that I will be posting and hopefully claiming SL next weekend. I hope im not on the overdue list @Imani


 
I am looking forward to your progress pics. Good luck... rooting for you.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing?? Half way through the year already and I know we're right on schedule with claiming SL!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies,
I'm still in a bun and 11 weeks post this week, I only do a length check when I get a touch-up b/c I have so much shrinkage. I do not relax before 12 weeks but I am not sure when I will be relaxing, I am thinking more so at 4 months post but not sure just yet. 

Can't wait to see pictures of the SL graduates


----------



## PittiPat (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there (braids under my wigs).  My hair is growing, but very slooooowy.  I plan to do a length check on Aug. 13 and will post pics then.  Congrats to the graduates, and good luck to those of us still going strong!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 16, 2011)

PaigeJessica I just noticed we BC'd at the same time and we have the same name...well part of it (Jessica) I hope we BOTH make SL by the 1-year Nappiversary in September!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Bleh! Feeling discouraged and idk why


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG LADIES!!!!! I did a much needed pre-poo, shampoo, DC and double detangling session after a week in my janky twists. I decided to have the future DH take a length check pic for me as a before pic since I'm about to start my Nioxin and OMG....I think I can claim SL!!! What do you ladies think???


----------



## g.lo (Jun 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> OMG LADIES!!!!! I did a much needed pre-poo, shampoo, DC and double detangling session after a week in my janky twists. I decided to have the future DH take a length check pic for me as a before pic since I'm about to start my Nioxin and OMG....I think I can claim SL!!! What do you ladies think???



bravo, claim it girl!!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 18, 2011)

NikkiQ you most DEFINATELY are SL!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats NikkiQ

Im still yet to recieve my mizani but i hope that it will be here on monday. As soon as i get it i will relax then post my pic..


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 18, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Congrats @NikkiQ
> 
> Im still yet to recieve my mizani but i hope that it will be here on monday. As soon as i get it i will relax then post my pic..


 
When did you order is Rossy2010?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 18, 2011)

last week -  but from UK.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 18, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> last week - but from UK.


 
Ohhhh ok! Well that makes sense then lol. I was about to say good Lord that's taking a while.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> OMG LADIES!!!!! I did a much needed pre-poo, shampoo, DC and double detangling session after a week in my janky twists. I decided to have the future DH take a length check pic for me as a before pic since I'm about to start my Nioxin and OMG....I think I can claim SL!!! What do you ladies think???


 
  :woohoo:

  

APL here she comes.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks faithVA I can't wait to see your length check!!! I'm totally not leaving this challenge yet. I'm riding it out with my SL ladies til the end!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks @faithVA I can't wait to see your length check!!! I'm totally not leaving this challenge yet. I'm riding it out with my SL ladies til the end!


 
My next check will be without heat and that will be in September. I have some dusting to do between now and then. I'm not happy with my ends. I will do my official APL check in December. 

So you may beat me to APL. But I will meet you there girl.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 18, 2011)

There is no beating you there woman. As long as we can both do our APL dance, I'm happy 

I'm about to make the SO measure how far I have before I get to APL


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 18, 2011)

I took my braids out early and...I have an announcement...

drumroll, please...

The back layer of my hair is now Shoulder Length!!!

Now if only the rest would hurry and catch up...

Tis all...

Tah Tah for now...


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I took my braids out early and...I have an announcement...
> 
> drumroll, please...
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations Evallusion, um but wheres the picture(s). You know we like pictures.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 18, 2011)

I know.  But my camera has been out of commission since my last pic (avi pic on May 25th).  But as soon as I get a new one (I'm want another Canon), I will post up.  Promise!


----------



## Fyne (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats NikkiQ for getting over the SL mountain!

Update for me -I'm in the no heat challenge til Sept so bunning or low manipulation styles til then, im also using this opportunity to attempt a long stretch relax @ 14-15weeks post and length check!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I'm taking a break from protective styling...it lasted for about a month. Now that I have my internship =D I will be back to wearing my hair down, and bunning only 2-3x a week. I was told by about 6 people how much my hair has grown =) I love that feeling.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I know.  But my camera has been out of commission since my last pic (avi pic on May 25th). But as soon as I get a new one (I'm want another Canon), I will post up. Promise!


 
Ok I will be stalking you until then


----------



## PaigeJessica (Jun 18, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> PaigeJessica I just noticed we BC'd at the same time and we have the same name...well part of it (Jessica) I hope we BOTH make SL by the 1-year Nappiversary in September!



itsjusthair88 I'm sure we will! I love the gif in your signature it's so cute

For the first time since my BC I'm kinda feeling like I don't have super short hair anymore...like when it's stretched I can do a lot of styles I couldn't before. Flat twists are a lot easier too. It's a nice feeling to have my hair almost back to shoulder length .

NikkiQ CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 19, 2011)

Anymore updates ladies???

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Imani (Jun 19, 2011)

NikkiQ  Congrats!!!!!!! Adding you to the June graduates!


----------



## Imani (Jun 19, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> I took my braids out early and...I have an announcement...
> 
> drumroll, please...
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!! Adding you to the June grads as well!


----------



## Imani (Jun 19, 2011)

Recent grads, how does it feel to be SL? Is it all you dreamed of?  Does your hair feel long/longer? 

My hair felt kind of long when I made it and I was very excited and impressed with my progress. But in the back of my mind, I was still thinking that it won't feel long for real until APL. I know APL isn't long on this board, but I've never been that length in life so that is when I think it will really feel long.


----------



## Evallusion (Jun 19, 2011)

Imani said:


> Recent grads, how does it feel to be SL? Is it all you dreamed of?  Does your hair feel long/longer?
> 
> My hair felt kind of long when I made it and I was very excited and impressed with my progress. But in the back of my mind, I was still thinking that it won't feel long for real until APL. I know APL isn't long on this board, but I've never been that length in life so that is when I think it will really feel long.


 

It doesn't seem that long to me at all.  I guess thats because only my back layer is SL.  My edges are catching up and are getting closer and closer to CBL.  I think once the majority of my hair catches up, I'll then be able to notice and appreciate the length.  In other words, once I hit full Shoulder Length...thats probably when I'll be like, "Dang, look at all this hair".

The front of my hair is to my lip and the top is by far the shortest.  I hate my crown.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 19, 2011)

Imani said:


> Recent grads, how does it feel to be SL? Is it all you dreamed of?  Does your hair feel long/longer?
> 
> My hair felt kind of long when I made it and I was very excited and impressed with my progress. But in the back of my mind, I was still thinking that it won't feel long for real until APL. I know APL isn't long on this board, but I've never been that length in life so that is when I think it will really feel long.


 
I was in total disbelief when the SO showed me the picture that he took.I literally said "is that my hair??? for real??? no seriously. SHUT UP!" I can't believe I was able to go from SL relaxed/transitioning to SL natural in 13 months. I'm only 3" from APL so I'm PRAYING that I make it by the end of the year. Being able to claim full SL by December will be just as great if I don't make it to APL


----------



## Imani (Jun 19, 2011)

Evallusion said:


> It doesn't seem that long to me at all.  I guess thats because only my back layer is SL.  My edges are catching up and are getting closer and closer to CBL.  I think once the majority of my hair catches up, I'll then be able to notice and appreciate the length.  In other words, once I hit full Shoulder Length...thats probably when I'll be like, "Dang, look at all this hair".
> 
> The front of my hair is to my lip and the top is by far the shortest.  I hate my crown.



Yeah I think thats why mine doesn't really feel all that long either, bc of the layers. If all or most of my hair hung as low as my nape, it would feel much longer. But since I have layers, it wont really feel long til APL.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2011)

Imani said:


> Recent grads, how does it feel to be SL? Is it all you dreamed of?  Does your hair feel long/longer?
> 
> My hair felt kind of long when I made it and I was very excited and impressed with my progress. But in the back of my mind, I was still thinking that it won't feel long for real until APL. I know APL isn't long on this board, but I've never been that length in life so that is when I think it will really feel long.


 
It doesn't feel long because I wear my hair in its shrunken state 99.5% of the time. I pressed it and kept it out for maybe 4 hours, so it felt long for a sec. So I can't really tell the difference between SL and NL. It won't feel long until my twists hang to my shoulders. Reaching SL didn't given me additional styling options and that is what I am looking forward to.

I'm not sure if that is APL or BCB for me.


----------



## Imani (Jun 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> It doesn't feel long because I wear my hair in its shrunken state 99.5% of the time. I pressed it and kept it out for maybe 4 hours, so it felt long for a sec. So I can't really tell the difference between SL and NL. It won't feel long until my twists hang to my shoulders. *Reaching SL didn't given me additional styling options and that is what I am looking forward to.*
> 
> I'm not sure if that is APL or BCB for me.



I haven't tried any natural styles as of yet, bc I'm about 99% sure I won't like them until my hair is really long. When My hair was straight, I was super excited about being able to wear really cute banana clip ponytails. Even after my roots had reverted big time, they were still long enough to be cute. That sealed the deal for me on wanting to grow my hair out. It is so convenient to have enough hair to pull back and still look presentable.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 19, 2011)

In my case I do see the difference.. In fact I will be bunning it up for the next half of the year. I really think I have more bunning options and I can play with my hair and still look good without neccesarily wearing a wig. but i will be using my phony phony from time to time.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 19, 2011)

You know I haven't even tried to bun yet lmao. I don't think I will until I'm APL. I don't think my shrinkage would allow for bunning at SL.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm joining this challenge, if its not to late.

I hope to be sl by dec!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 20, 2011)

So ladies! I straightened my hair today (technically yesterday)... well first let me mention that my a/c is on the BLINK! but my hair was a mess and I had some place to go so I couldn't wet it (i don't do w-n-g's) so I decided to straightened since I was planning to do it at the end of the month anyway. what's a week or two??? so I straightened and guess what ladies.... I'M SL!!!!! yes, I mad SL even without my nape! I was so excited, and my roommie was sooo surprised when when saw that my straightened hair was on my shoulders! 

Now, I told the part about my a/c because by the time I was done completely straightening all of my hair, I looked like a COTTON BALL! I did not get to snap ONE picture! I've never seen anything like it! i wasn't sweating at all... i was drinking ice water to try to keep my body temp down! lol lol (bootleg i know! lol) Seriously, my layers had fallen perfectly, on the one side I had completed but by the time I finished the other side, it was DONE. 

I know you ladies LOVE pics, as do I but I cannot straighten my hair again until I get my a/c fixed, but I'm still SL!!! lol 

@Imani, I'm ready for APL too girl! This is the longest my hair has been as an adult, when I get to APL.... WATCH OUT!


----------



## g.lo (Jun 20, 2011)

what do you call full SL?? sorry if it sounds stupid


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 20, 2011)

Please add me to this challenge...I was on my way to APL hair by the end of this year but ended up relaxing my 2.5 years natural hair...which caused major breakage in the front...I only have 2-3 inches to reach full SL.. And will be transitioning using BKT


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 20, 2011)

g.lo said:


> what do you call full SL?? sorry if it sounds stupid


 
Full SL to me is between SL and APL when majority of my hair (in the back) touch SL or beyond.


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 20, 2011)

so, I just decided to do a pull test to show you ladies my length check. Now that I'm looking at the pics, I'm 2nd guessing myself, so please tell me what you think. I know I'm bearly there, but, uummm yeah.. I feel like I can claim? Am I wrong?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> so, I just decided to do a pull test to show you ladies my length check. Now that I'm looking at the pics, I'm 2nd guessing myself, so please tell me what you think. I know I'm bearly there, but, uummm yeah.. I feel like I can claim? Am I wrong?


 
I would say you are SL so you can claim it.. Congrats Missjae09

Im relaxing my hair today and will post pics later


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 21, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> so, I just decided to do a pull test to show you ladies my length check. Now that I'm looking at the pics, I'm 2nd guessing myself, so please tell me what you think. I know I'm bearly there, but, uummm yeah.. I feel like I can claim? Am I wrong?


 

Looks SL to me!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 21, 2011)

**HUGE CHEESY SMILE** Thank you girls!!!! I made sure I pulled from she shortest section of my hair just to be sure... APL, here I come!!!

Confession: after I posted the pics, I kept checking back to see if anyone had replied! lol lol I was thinking... what's taking them so long!!! (nevermind that I posted in the wee-hours of the morning!) 





Rossy2010 said:


> I would say you are SL so you can claim it.. Congrats @Missjae09
> 
> Im relaxing my hair today and will post pics later


 


NikkiQ said:


> Looks SL to me!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> **HUGE CHEESY SMILE** Thank you girls!!!! I made sure I pulled from she shortest section of my hair just to be sure... APL, here I come!!!
> 
> Confession: after I posted the pics, I kept checking back to see if anyone had replied! lol lol I was thinking... what's taking them so long!!! (nevermind that I posted in the wee-hours of the morning!)


 
 @Missjae09,

You are definitely SL. And know when you straighten you will gain at least an inch or 2 that you can't see now due to shrinkage. 

I saw your post last night but I don't type well with 1 eye-lid closed


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't believe all the graduates already!! This is awesome. Grow ladies grow!


----------



## Dyaspora (Jun 21, 2011)

Just checking in! Haven't been on here in a minute but extremely happy to see all my fellow graduates.... Next stop APL


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats Missjae09 !!!!! SL you are for sure!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> **HUGE CHEESY SMILE** Thank you girls!!!! I made sure I pulled from she shortest section of my hair just to be sure... APL, here I come!!!
> 
> Confession: after I posted the pics, I kept checking back to see if anyone had replied! lol lol I was thinking... what's taking them so long!!! (nevermind that I posted in the wee-hours of the morning!)



 Missjae09!!! You are definitely SL...Now on to the big and bad APL!!!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 21, 2011)

THANK YOU!!! 

it's ok, 85% of the hair journey is learning patience... I just took my but to bed and waited for you ladies to respond lol 





faithVA said:


> @Missjae09,
> 
> You are definitely SL. And know when you straighten you will gain at least an inch or 2 that you can't see now due to shrinkage.
> 
> I saw your post last night but I don't type well with 1 eye-lid closed


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you!!! I'm looking forward to the uncharted journey to APL... **exhale**





bajandoc86 said:


> Congrats @Missjae09 !!!!! SL you are for sure!


 


Janet' said:


> @Missjae09!!! You are definitely SL...Now on to the big and bad APL!!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok ladies 
Im claiming SL!!!! YAY finally!!!!
Im so excited. I relaxed but did not used heat. I relaxed the new growth and then air dried. I need to dust my ends and I will do that on weekend when I DC. But for now Im bunning my way to APL hopefully I should be grazing it by my birthday Jan 25th 2012


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Ok ladies
> Im claiming SL!!!! YAY finally!!!!
> Im so excited. I relaxed but did not used heat. I relaxed the new growth and then air dried it. I need to dust my edges and i will do that on weekend when I DC
> 
> View attachment 118163


 
 Rossy2010  

Looks fantastic


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2011)

They are coming in by the bus loads now 

We are going to party in December, if not early. I sure hope to be in that APL party.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^you and me both faithVA!!! I'm sticking to my reggie since it's worked so far.


----------



## Imani (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats Rossy2010 and Missjae09 !!!!!!!!  June is a popping month for graduates.

I added you to the list Missjae09 even tho you never officially joined the challenge!


----------



## Imani (Jun 21, 2011)

Still 6 months left for those still patiently waiting! Thats half a year, plenty of time to make it!


----------



## Imani (Jun 21, 2011)

jaded_faerie said:


> Please add me to this challenge...I was on my way to APL hair by the end of this year but ended up relaxing my 2.5 years natural hair...which caused major breakage in the front...I only have 2-3 inches to reach full SL.. And will be transitioning using BKT



jaded_faerie  Welcome! Just answer the questions in the 1st post, and I will add your name.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 21, 2011)

Best challenge ever!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww congrats to all the graduates...June is going off like nobody's business! LOL


----------



## Imani (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^People are dead serious and committed up in here! lol. I've been in SL challenges in past years and the success rates were never this high. (including myself  I've failed several SL challenges)

I wonder if its bc more people are natural in general on the boards? Hmm, thats a thought (yes I know relaxed hair can be healthy too, but SOME of us had to let the chemicals go to get our hair to progress).


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL!! you are so right! I was in challenge overload when this one started!  SHAME ON ME! LOL thanks for taking in the orphan! lol 





Imani said:


> Congrats @Rossy2010 and @Missjae09 !!!!!!!! June is a popping month for graduates.
> 
> I added you to the list Missjae09 even tho you never officially joined the challenge!


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 22, 2011)

i haven't been in this thread in a minute...i dont have pics, but i think i can claim full SL now...i hit SL probably around Feb/March...looking forward to APL! congrats to all the ladies that reached their goal!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^People are dead serious and committed up in here! lol.* I've been in SL challenges in past years and the success rates were never this high*. (including myself  I've failed several SL challenges)
> 
> I wonder if its bc more people are natural in general on the boards? Hmm, thats a thought (yes I know relaxed hair can be healthy too, but SOME of us had to let the chemicals go to get our hair to progress).


 
ITA!! I was in the SL 2010 challenge and even though I made SL then (relaxed/transitioning), I didn't see as many ladies coming in saying they made SL. This is awesome!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah, there are some intimidating lengths on the board! lol and I think that those who are in the "in between" stage (longer than a twa but shorter than SL)  tend to lurk until they reach SL. I haven't seen many pics posted of shorter hair....that's what makes this thread so special! :Rose:





NikkiQ said:


> ITA!! I was in the SL 2010 challenge and even though I made SL then (relaxed/transitioning), I didn't see as many ladies coming in saying they made SL. This is awesome!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^People are dead serious and committed up in here! lol. I've been in SL challenges in past years and the success rates were never this high. (including myself  I've failed several SL challenges)
> 
> I wonder if its bc more people are natural in general on the boards? Hmm, thats a thought (yes I know relaxed hair can be healthy too, but SOME of us had to let the chemicals go to get our hair to progress).


 
Imani, You deserve some credit for the success of this thread as well. So thank you. You have been very present and active in the thread giving it much life. It may seem small but your continual presence makes a difference. I am on some other threads where the OP doesn't check in much and so they aren't as active.

It must be a really good thread because the SL graduates won't leave 

So thank you. 

And thank you to the rest of the ladies in the thread for keeping this thread hoppin.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> yeah, there are some intimidating lengths on the board! lol and I think that those who are in the "in between" stage (longer than a twa but shorter than SL) tend to lurk until they reach SL. I haven't seen many pics posted of shorter hair....that's what makes this thread so special! :Rose:


 
So true! There isn't much praise for us shorter haired ladies hitting these major milestones. That's why in the June 2011 Graduates thread, i said i was maybe SL but it wasn't that big of a deal. There's so much emphasis on  MBL and beyond on this board that it makes SL look like peanuts . I wish we could make this a SL to APL challenge lol


----------



## Imani (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! I haven't been in as often lately bc I just moved and have a new job so can't be up on the boards all day like I used to at my old job, lol! If I'm on during the day its briefly on my phone. 

I'm definitely predicting at least half the challengers making apl by yr end!

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

Imani said:


> Thanks! I haven't been in as often lately bc I just moved and have a new job so can't be up on the boards all day like I used to at my old job, lol! If I'm on during the day its briefly on my phone.
> 
> *I'm definitely predicting at least half the challengers making apl by yr end!*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


 
I agree!! And Imani I think you should be in charge of the BSL 2012 challenge thread since there isn't one


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I agree!! And @Imani I think you should be in charge of the BSL 2012 challenge thread since there isn't one


 
That would be a great challenge Can we make it a BCB/BSL challenge?

Is BSL the top of the bra strap or the bottom of the bra strap?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That would be a great challenge Can we make it a BCB/BSL challenge?
> 
> Is BSL the top of the bra strap or the bottom of the bra strap?


 
To me BSL is the top and the bottom is almost MBL. what is BCB?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> To me BSL is the top and the bottom is almost MBL. what is BCB?


 
Thanks. 

Ok now you know I have that wrong.  I meant BSB; below shoulder blade. doh

It looks like BSB and BSL may be the same on me. I think WL is about 5 inches below BSL for me.  I can't tell at the moment where MBL is.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ok now you know I have that wrong.  I meant BSB; below shoulder blade. doh
> 
> It looks like BSB and BSL may be the same on me. I think WL is about 5 inches below BSL for me.  I can't tell at the moment where MBL is.



Once I get to APL, everything else is like 2 to 3 inches apart from each other.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Imani (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I agree!! And Imani *I think you should be in charge of the BSL 2012 challenge thread since there isn't one*



Guuuurl, I don't know about that one The middle lengths-APL and BSL seem to always have like two tons of challengers! It tapers off once you get to MBL and longer challenges (yeah, I peep in the longer challenges for inspiration from time to time ) . This has been a manageable amount of people to keep up with.


----------



## Imani (Jun 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> *Once I get to APL, everything else is like 2 to 3 inches apart from each other.*
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I know, right. I feel like once I make APL, it should be breezy making the other lengths.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

Imani said:


> I know, right. I feel like once I make APL, it should be breezy making the other lengths.


 
I feel the same way plus i really like this challenge. All the girls here are quite supportive and there is a lot of love in this thread. Im sticking to this thread until i make it to full SL as I cheer all the other challengers.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 23, 2011)

How many in to SL??? I think I probably have about an inch or so??? Idk! Finally able to take a decent pic.


----------



## Imani (Jun 23, 2011)

U look like you are already sl to me. ^^^ ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 23, 2011)

Really! Shut up! Nnnooo lol!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> How many in to SL??? I think I probably have about an inch or so??? Idk! Finally able to take a decent pic.


 
Looks like SL to me too!!!


----------



## Dyaspora (Jun 23, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> How many in to SL??? I think I probably have about an inch or so??? Idk! Finally able to take a decent pic.



Yep looks like you just made SL


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yay that's great! First challenge ever completed.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> Really! Shut up! Nnnooo lol!!


 
Thats funny 

:Congrats: chelleypie810


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like we have another June graduate!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

by the way for those of you who have hit SL are you changing anything in your Regime. I have decided to change my regime?


----------



## tori_mama (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^^  What do you plan to change and why?  I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

tori_mama said:


> ^^^^ What do you plan to change and why? I'm looking for ideas.


 
tori_mama, Im also looking for ideas coz i know getting past SL is quite tough. I will definately up my psing. I always seem to manipulate my hair on wash days so Im like instead of Dcing 2 a week I will change to once weekly.
I will be clarifying once times a month.
use my sulfur mix 2 - 3 times a week.
Im still thinking what i have to do but i should come up with a regime before sunday when I plan to DC.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> by the way for those of you who have hit SL are you changing anything in your Regime. I have decided to change my regime?


 
I won't be changing my regimen but over the next 6 months I will be switching out products. I don't currently use a leave-in so I will be looking for one of those. And I will be testing products to find one to give me a good twist/braid out.

I think the regimen I created the 1st 6 months of this year will carry  me through the next 6.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> by the way for those of you who have hit SL are you changing anything in your Regime. I have decided to change my regime?


 
Nope. Sticking to my same reggie. The only thing that has changed is I added Nioxin to my daily routine. Other than that, it's staying the same.


----------



## Imani (Jun 23, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> Really! Shut up! Nnnooo lol!!



Congrats!!!! I will add ur name to the june grads. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Imani (Jun 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> by the way for those of you who have hit SL are you changing anything in your Regime. I have decided to change my regime?



I've decided to periodically do a protein treatment. Like 2 or 3 times a year. I decided this bc of splitting ends and my hair just feeling overall kinda weak. Other than that, will be doing the same ish for now.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 23, 2011)

i forgot i was in this. im not on here much. anywho.... i texlaxed but its not that much of a difference from my natural texture. if i keep getting single strand knots i'm going to redo it straighter. i lose my hair from cutting twice a year for one reason or another. i've had it.... i don't know if i'm going to be able to claim shoulder length by the end of the year. i doubt it. i think i will be looking more at march or this time next year.


----------



## Sianna (Jun 25, 2011)

Progress Pics in da house!!!!












Yeah, I know I haven't been in here in a while, but at least I came back with pitchas right?! 

I finally made it to SL!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 25, 2011)

Another graduate!!!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 25, 2011)

congrats Sianna


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

How's it going ladies?? I'll be doing a slight flat iron for my HYH challenge reveal today or tomorrow so I'll try to remember to post in here. If it looks a mess....of course I won't be posting it lol


----------



## carnivalapple (Jun 29, 2011)

So....I think I may possibly be at SL... (guess I should be happy but since I'm not a good judge I'll be indifferent for now as to not get my hopes up). I have a pic but I don't like my eczema so I'll take another one with a shirt on when my husband gets here.

Congratulations SL graduates.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey ladies! So I'm supposed to be a June graduate... Unfortunately I didn't make full SL as I had hoped, but I think I qualify as SL! I've been rocking braidouts lately, so no recent photos.. But here are some pics from like 2 weeks ago. I plan on doing a sew in this weekend & keeping that up for the next 3-4 months (redo @ 6-8 weeks) I hope to be full SL by then!














Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey ladies TLC1020 checking in,

I am 13 weeks post and still wearing my hair in a bun, I have been wearing my hair in a protective style like crazy, I hope to be pleasantly surprised when I decide to touch-up..


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 29, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Hey ladies! So I'm supposed to be a June graduate... Unfortunately I didn't make full SL as I had hoped, but I think I qualify as SL! I've been rocking braidouts lately, so no recent photos.. But here are some pics from like 2 weeks ago. I plan on doing a sew in this weekend & keeping that up for the next 3-4 months (redo @ 6-8 weeks) I hope to be full SL by then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...what?? You look freaking SL to me. We need a pic of the back to be sure.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks NikkiQ !

These were the best photos I had in my phone ... I haven't had much luck taking pics of the back of my head :-/ 
My hair is in a braidout style and I plan on weaving it this weekend, so I doubt I'll be able to take a better pic. I suppose I could stretch a section of the back and sides if that'll do? I'll post some pics later..


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats ZeeontheGrow you look SL to me


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> Thanks @NikkiQ !
> 
> These were the best photos I had in my phone ... I haven't had much luck taking pics of the back of my head :-/
> My hair is in a braidout style and I plan on weaving it this weekend, so I doubt I'll be able to take a better pic. *I suppose I could stretch a section of the back and sides if that'll do?* I'll post some pics later..
> ...


 
Hey that's what I did! Just think of it like faithVA said...if it's that length just pulled, it'll probably be longer when you flat iron. If you're anywhere near the length of your pics just stretched, then you'll be SL when you straighten with no problem.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Rossy2010 !

Here r some pics I took tonight. Actually seems longer when I stretch it like this! Yay, I'm SL!















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## carnivalapple (Jul 1, 2011)

Now that I'm looking at my hair...I don't think I'm SL. Kinda discouraging but hey, I have till Dec 2011 (my official date for SL). Can someone help me out though, how many more inches do I have? 1 maybe 2?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> Now that I'm looking at my hair...I don't think I'm SL. Kinda discouraging but hey, I have till Dec 2011 (my official date for SL). Can someone help me out though, how many more inches do I have? 1 maybe 2?


 
What pics you lookin at woman??? You look SL to me too!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow,  you are the last June graduate :woohoo:

Congratulations carnivalapple, you are the 1st July graduate


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

I went lurking in the APL thread and I don't really feel part of that thread yet. I'm just going to hang out in here for a long while


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jul 1, 2011)

Heck! If I'm claiming SL, then u r too carnivalapple lol. CONGRATS!

I thought SL would look longer than it actually is... so now I'm thinking I won't be content until APL :-X

I'll still be hanging out in here since im aiming for full SL... and I like it in here   I also joined the HYH challenge so I'll probably be in sew ins, and buns btwn installs, until the end of the year.

Happy hair growing ladies! And congratulations to all the graduates! 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it's a general feeling that this thread is the place to be even after we hit SL lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

ZeeontheGrow said:


> I thought SL would look longer than it actually is... so now I'm thinking I won't be content until APL :-X


 
Feel the same way. I am hoping it feels longer at APL.



> I'll still be hanging out in here since im aiming for full SL... and I like it in here


 
I like it in here too. I don't really feel like a part of the board in general no matter how much I post. But I do feel like I belong in her.  

There's no place like home. There's no place like home. There's no place like home.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Feel the same way. I am hoping it feels longer at APL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I echo that


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

We should've just changed the thread title to SL to APL Challenge


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> We should've just changed the thread title to SL to APL Challenge


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

NikkiQ, I saw your reveal pics. And you made great progress. If you BCd in Feb and you are back or nearly back to the same length in June as you were in December, I think that is extremely good.

And loved the WNG. I didn't see that pic before. ooo mama


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @NikkiQ, I saw your reveal pics. And you made great progress. If you BCd in Feb and you are back or nearly back to the same length in June as you were in December, I think that is extremely good.
> 
> And loved the WNG. I didn't see that pic before. ooo mama


 

Aww thanks faithVA!! I think it's pretty decent progress but of course I want more . I thought you saw the wash n go pics!! Here they go then.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Aww thanks @faithVA!! I think it's pretty decent progress but of course I want more .


 
I definitely understand. I want to reach APL and wear my hair down for 2 weeks. I haven't had hair in so long I don't even remember it. Maybe I had hair in 2002? 



> I thought you saw the wash n go pics!! Here they go then.


 
I remember the thread but I must have been bouncing around and didn't catch the final pictures. You have a nice loose curl pattern. Looks good in a WNG. I just have a big ol fro.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 1, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I definitely understand. I want to reach APL and wear my hair down for 2 weeks. I haven't had hair in so long I don't even remember it. Maybe I had hair in 2002?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the thread but I must have been bouncing around and didn't catch the final pictures. You have a nice loose curl pattern. Looks good in a WNG. I just have a big ol fro.


 
It only looks like that when I do a wash n go. Any other time, it's just fro'd out too lol. I bought a LF wig that looks like that but longer so I can wear it and get the people at work more used to my natural hair while hiding it and letting it grow out at the same time.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jul 1, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Aww thanks faithVA!! I think it's pretty decent progress but of course I want more . I thought you saw the wash n go pics!! Here they go then.



Pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Imani (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new grads!!!! I will update the grads list  sometime this wknd


----------



## Imani (Jul 4, 2011)

Anastaja11
cadi
Dyaspora
lovely_locks
Simply_elle
tngirl22
Vintageglam
destine2grow

Updates???


----------



## Vintageglam (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^ sorry havent been in this thread for a while.  I would say most of my hair is now SL, but I am hoping to make full shoulder length by the end of the year


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2011)

I installed kinky twists this weekend to give my hair a break and to stay out of my hair.  I will be installing this more often to get me to APL and probably to BCB as well. I realized after putting these in, if my twists would hang this long I would feel like my hair is long. Not sure what length I would need to get my twists to hang this long.

Still have a lot of practice to do on my install. This is my 2nd. But I learned a lot more this time then I did last time.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good faithVA..


faithVA said:


> I installed kinky twists this weekend to give my hair a break and to stay out of my hair.  I will be installing this more often to get me to APL and probably to BCB as well. I realized after putting these in, if my twists would hang this long I would feel like my hair is long. Not sure what length I would need to get my twists to hang this long.
> 
> Still have a lot of practice to do on my install. This is my 2nd. But I learned a lot more this time then I did last time.
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving them faithVA!!! How long you gonna keep them in?


----------



## Charla (Jul 5, 2011)

faithVA -- I really like your twists.  They look like something I can keep in and still have access to my scalp (which drives me crazy when I don't!) 

 I think I was reading in the APL thread (what I'm doing over there? lol!) that you learned to do your kinky twists from yt.  Do you mind posting the link to those videos?  Thanks


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Loving them @faithVA!!! How long you gonna keep them in?


 
Thanks NikkiQ,

Not sure how long I will keep them. The original plan was 4 weeks but that's up in the air.

Going to play it week by week. I conditioned the hair before using it which made it really soft so it feels good, but the dang curls won't stay in  I swear even though I bought it, it acts llike my own hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2011)

Charla said:


> @faithVA -- I really like your twists. They look like something I can keep in and still have access to my scalp (which drives me crazy when I don't!)
> 
> I think I was reading in the APL thread (what I'm doing over there? lol!) that you learned to do your kinky twists from yt. Do you mind posting the link to those videos? Thanks


 
Thanks Charla. Even though I added to much hair, kinky twists are really light and you cna make them smaller. You definitely have access to your scalp and they don't itch as much as cornrows.

Honestly, I don't know which videos I watched. I just clicked around and did a search for kinky twists installs. That was last year sometime. I think there is another thread in this forum that talks about links that are helpful.

If I have some time tonight I will see if I can find the thread.


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jul 5, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I installed kinky twists this weekend to give my hair a break and to stay out of my hair.  I will be installing this more often to get me to APL and probably to BCB as well. I realized after putting these in, if my twists would hang this long I would feel like my hair is long. Not sure what length I would need to get my twists to hang this long.
> 
> Still have a lot of practice to do on my install. This is my 2nd. But I learned a lot more this time then I did last time.



Your twists look great! Maybe I'll give kinky twist a go after this sew-in..


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still hanging in there... 

Hoping to be shoulder length in August when I touch up at 20 weeks, if I can go that long..


----------



## tngirl22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been updating! I cut all my hair off again so I'm back at a TWA nowhere near shoulder length


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't even know where else to go at this point...I don't know any of the people in the other challenge...plus I won't be APL til next yr im sure so I guess I'll just wait for the 2012 challenge.


----------



## Imani (Jul 7, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> I don't even know where else to go at this point...I don't know any of the people in the other challenge...plus I won't be APL til next yr im sure so I guess I'll just wait for the 2012 challenge.



 I don't mean to laugh but you sound like a lost orphan. You can stick around in here w/us!  

I didn't even realize there isn't a 2012 APL Challenge. Challenges have been popping up super early these days so I'm surprised. Maybe closer to yr end someone will start it up.


----------



## Imani (Jul 7, 2011)

tngirl22 said:


> Sorry I haven't been updating! I cut all my hair off again so I'm back at a TWA nowhere near shoulder length



tngirl22 Its always nice to have a fresh start, it'll grow back in no time!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 7, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> I don't even know where else to go at this point...I don't know any of the people in the other challenge...plus I won't be APL til next yr im sure so I guess I'll just wait for the 2012 challenge.



That's why I'm staying in here til I make APL. I'm in other APL threads but it's just not the same.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 12, 2011)

How's it going ladies??

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## ZeeontheGrow (Jul 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> How's it going ladies??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Been layin low n loving my sew in! It's been 1 1/2 weeks.. been moisturizing every other day, but haven't washed yet!! Think I'm going to try washing and DC tonight, but I'm a little scared since the hair is straight. Hoping it'll come out just as nice ::fingers crossed:: but if not imma go to the salon this weekend to have it bumped!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2011)

Nothing to report here. I'm already itching to take the kinky twists out. I will try to do a quick shampoo and oil rinse this weekend and see how it holds up. Even though I thought I had installed them ok, while on vacation I figured out a way to get them a little firmer so I redid most of them. However, I still have some lose ones. And the back doesn't stay no matter what I do. So i will have to remove those and redo them.

I really need to keep my hair tucked away as much as possible until my next length check at the end of August. My mother does nothing to her hair and it just grows. I do EVERYTHING I'm SUPPOSED to and my hair talks back to me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel like my hair is at a stand still right now. Just blah. Big ball of hair on my head.


----------



## Imani (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I feel like my hair is at a stand still right now. Just blah. Big ball of hair on my head.




I know, right. I'm so bored and impatient. I think its bc I've been SL before in my life, so really its APL thats going to be the big milestone for me, and until I get there I'm going to be on edge wondering if its really going to happen. Once I get there, I will be like ok, now I know its possible for my hair to be long and all this work wasn't in vain. 

Really I just need to not think about it at all until my next length check in Sept.


----------



## Imani (Jul 14, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Nothing to report here. I'm already itching to take the kinky twists out. I will try to do a quick shampoo and oil rinse this weekend and see how it holds up. Even though I thought I had installed them ok, while on vacation I figured out a way to get them a little firmer so I redid most of them. However, I still have some lose ones. And the back doesn't stay no matter what I do. So i will have to remove those and redo them.
> 
> I really need to keep my hair tucked away as much as possible until my next length check at the end of August. *My mother does nothing to her hair and it just grows. I do EVERYTHING I'm SUPPOSED to and my hair talks back to me. *



Yup, some people just got it like that, can press it, relax it, color it, whatever and it just grows. I'm just not one of them 

It is what it is, I'm just playing it by ear seeing what I can and cannot do to my hair. I want to at least be able to wear my hair straight about 5 or 6 times a year and do twists or some other protective style the rest of the time. 

I'm just trying to keep very detailed notes and pics on what i'm doing and my progress so I can keep up with what is and is not working. (whenever I make my next length goal, I will be doing a very long and detailed thread)


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 14, 2011)

Imani said:


> I know, right. I'm so bored and impatient. I think its bc I've been SL before in my life, so really its APL thats going to be the big milestone for me, and until I get there I'm going to be on edge wondering if its really going to happen. Once I get there, I will be like ok, now I know its possible for my hair to be long and all this work wasn't in vain.
> 
> Really I just need to not think about it at all until my next length check in Sept.


 
I don't think I'm going to do another length check  until December. I don't feel the urge to flat iron my hair anytime soon. I am interested in trying to band and do some fun twist and briad styles.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

Just poppin' in to show support from the sidelines! Grow on ladies, grow on!!!


----------



## Sesi (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I've been MIA for a few weeks now, but here's my update. 

So a year ago this july, i ended up cutting all my hair to get rid of damage from not taking good care of colored hair. most of the color was cut off. so i looked like this in july last year: 







two months later:





in march i cut off the last inch of colored hair. in april i looked like this: 






yesterday i went to the salon for the first time to get my hair straightened and trimmed properly because i started getting SSKs: 

(i left the salon, with a sleek, coiffed looked. i was not outside for TWO MINUTES when the humidity poofed my hair up!)











This is the LONGEST and HEALTHIEST my straight hair has ever looked (sad I know, but i looked a HOT MESS in my relaxed days!) it even makes a bigger ponytail than i had in all the years i was relaxed. 

thanks for your support (just by being following your journeys i knew i could do it too)


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sesi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been MIA for a few weeks now, but here's my update.
> 
> ...


 Congrats!!!! you will be SL before you know it..  cant wait to see ya progress..


----------



## Anastaja11 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry its been a while but I was having some technical difficulties with my camera. Sorry the pics are blurry. This is my update.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mini-Update pic:




It is still growing...I guess, I need to straighten it to show the true length, but I'm lazy and scared and I promised myself I wouldn't do it before September, mt 1-year BC anniversary, and I won't. I guess these stretch length checks will have to do. Can you tell I'm over my hair these days? lol, but I'm going to keep on growing!!! HHJ ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

I took off about 1/2 inch to 1 inch today. My ends feel better. I think I may still have an inch or 2 of colored ends that need to go but I will wait 8 weeks to see if I need to trim any more. I decided I would rather take off more now than waiting until I reach APL and then having to take too much off.

So back to hiding my hair so I can take my mind off of whether its growing or not.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 17, 2011)

I put in a set of pretty small Celie braids yesterday. I'm hoping that they'll last me at least a week or 2. Now that I have access to my scalp,I can start applying my Bee Mine serum. Worked pretty well last year so we'll see.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Sesi (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know how people manage to take care of their colored hair. i couldn't do it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2011)

Put in my 1st set of box braids. They look raggedy   They will do for two weeks I think. They seem more solid than the kinky twists. I think long term protectives styles are too much. I think I will stick to 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jul 18, 2011)

When my internship is over I will be PSing more often so I can be closer to apl by the yrs end


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2011)

Having my hair loose, I keep pulling it and not seeing any change and feeling discouraged. I feel much more optimistic about reaching APL with my hair up. I think not being able to see my hair and constantly pulling it allow me to think more positively.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Having my hair loose, I keep pulling it and not seeing any change and feeling discouraged. I feel much more optimistic about reaching APL with my hair up. I think not being able to see my hair and constantly pulling it allow me to think more positively.


 
I feel the EXACT same way. When my hair is hidden away, I don't think about how much longer I have til I get to APL. I just think like the Little Engine That Could "I think I can! I think I can. Dammit I know I can!!!" Okay...I added that last part, but you get the idea lol


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 18, 2011)

I totally agree with what you ladies are saying.  I have been in lurk mode for this very reason.  I feel like my hair is at a stand still.  I kept waiting for my summer growth spurt but it never happened.   Come to think of it, I think my hair grows more in the Fall/Winter season.

Even so, I feel confident I can make APL by December. We have to keep in mind that stretching natural hair for length checks can be misleading.  But I REFUSE to straighten before December. 

I've been keeping my hair in pinned up flat twists to keep it out of sight for awhile.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 19, 2011)

How is the challenge going ladies?

I'm still hanging in there, will do a length check in August when I do my touch-up..can't wait


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> I totally agree with what you ladies are saying. I have been in lurk mode for this very reason. I feel like my hair is at a stand still. I kept waiting for my summer growth spurt but it never happened.  Come to think of it, I think my hair grows more in the Fall/Winter season.
> 
> Even so, I feel confident I can make APL by December. We have to keep in mind that stretching natural hair for length checks can be misleading. But I REFUSE to straighten before December.
> 
> I've been keeping my hair in pinned up flat twists to keep it out of sight for awhile.


 
I haven't seen you in a while Chiquitita. You have some nice length going on in that pic. Can't wait for your December length check.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> How is the challenge going ladies?
> 
> I'm still hanging in there, will do a length check in August when I do my touch-up..can't wait


 
I can't wait either TLC1020. But your in that dang HYH challenge. I hate those things  

Well let us know how it goes. We are rooting for you.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm probably going to do a pull test at the end of the month and get an exact measurement as to how much further before I get to APL. SO was no help last time so I'm going to have my bestie help me out.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 19, 2011)

faithVA

Thanks hun 

I'm going to use the length check as a pass in the hyh challenge


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm probably going to do a pull test at the end of the month and get an exact measurement as to how much further before I get to APL. SO was no help last time so I'm going to have my bestie help me out.



girl you got to train him!  it took a couple of times for dh to get it right!  tell him that is going to be part of his husbandly duties! (is that a word? lol)


----------



## Charla (Jul 19, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> girl you got to train him! it took a couple of times for dh to get it right! tell him that is going to be part of his husbandly duties! (is that a word? lol)


 
So true!  I'm the only girl in the house, so I'm training my DH and son.  They were impatient at first, but they've gotten a lot better!


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 19, 2011)

faithVA Thank you... I was admiring your kinky twists the other day.  I so wish that I could do my own...

I don't know.  I may cave in and straighten before December... Maybe I should join the HYH Challenge for some moral support to stay away from heat...


----------



## newnyer (Jul 19, 2011)

Definitely shoulder length but still too thin for my liking.  I do have about 4-5 inches mid-length that are underprocessed, & I'm surprisingly more into that section of my hair than the rest.  Maybe I should consider texlaxing-I'm just deathly afraid of DIY.  Anybody want to hook a cousin up? Lol! The pic taken is on dry, previously bunned hair- I'll do a real length check after my next relaxer/texlax sometime next month.

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 19, 2011)

newnyer.. Yep, you're definitely shoulder length....  Your hair actually looks pretty thick to me..

I used to texturize my hair several years ago, after my first attempt at going natural.  But from what I've learned on here texturizing and texlaxing are two different things.  Plus, I'm probably not the best source because I used to texturize my whole head every time.. 

Hopefully, one of the other ladies will chime in..


----------



## newnyer (Jul 19, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> newnyer.. Yep, you're definitely shoulder length....  Your hair actually looks pretty thick to me..
> 
> I used to texturize my hair several years ago, after my first attempt at going natural.  But from what I've learned on here texturizing and texlaxing are two different things.  Plus, I'm probably not the best source because I used to texturize my whole head every time..
> 
> Hopefully, one of the other ladies will chime in..



Aww, thanks Chiquitita! Dare I actually claim SL now before touch up?! Yay! But dang- that means next stop is APL- and dude that's not for another 4 inches....I'll never get there! Lol!  *crosses fingers for some serious retention*  Oh & thanks for the thick hair comment-but it must be an optical illusion because when it's all down the thinness is more apparent.  That comment made me feel like there's hope though!

The more I'm researching on LHCF the more I'm seriously considering texlaxing. I'll keep looking to see the salon recs, if any, in my area that is good at this technique, because again, I'm NOT confident in my own skills right now in that area. Wish I was though-I think I'm getting to a point (thanks to you lovely ladies!) where I am learning better hair practices than a lot of my previous stylist experiences.


Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## Chiquitita (Jul 20, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Aww, thanks Chiquitita! Dare I actually claim SL now before touch up?! Yay! But dang- that means next stop is APL- and dude that's not for another 4 inches....I'll never get there! Lol! *crosses fingers for some serious retention* Oh & thanks for the thick hair comment-but it must be an optical illusion because when it's all down the thinness is more apparent. That comment made me feel like there's hope though!
> 
> The more I'm researching on LHCF the more I'm seriously considering texlaxing. I'll keep looking to see the salon recs, if any, in my area that is good at this technique, because again, I'm NOT confident in my own skills right now in that area. Wish I was though-I think I'm getting to a point (thanks to you lovely ladies!) where I am learning better hair practices than a lot of my previous stylist experiences.
> 
> ...


 


Claim it girl, claim it !!! 

As for APL, it is a hurdle, but we DEFINITELY can do it... I just have to make sure I don't do anything drastic or stupid to my hair. 

But make sure you post those beautiful results after your touch up ...


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Definitely shoulder length but still too thin for my liking. I do have about 4-5 inches mid-length that are underprocessed, & I'm surprisingly more into that section of my hair than the rest. Maybe I should consider texlaxing-I'm just deathly afraid of DIY. Anybody want to hook a cousin up? Lol! The pic taken is on dry, previously bunned hair- I'll do a real length check after my next relaxer/texlax sometime next month.
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using MB200


  gh 

:waytogo:

Congratulations on making SL. And you dont have as far to APL as you think. I think you will be really pleased on your next touch up.


----------



## newnyer (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you so much FaithVA!! I'm hoping for a couple of inches of NG next month so I'll definitely keep you guys updated. This forum/site has done more for me than ya'll could imagine. Whenever I'm beginning to get frustrated or stumped about my hair ya'll are so supportive, honest, & helpful! Long way to go but I'm taking you folks with me! Lol  

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey ladies!! Any plans this weekend??


----------



## newnyer (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^ I had to laugh at myself tonight because I just received word that an old friend is dropping into town & wants to hang out this weekend- and all I could think about was how they were messing up my poo, DC & nail pamper plans. LOL
Yes it's that serious. 

Sent from my MB200 using MB200200


----------



## Imani (Jul 24, 2011)

newnyer Congrats on making SL!! I will add your name to the graduates list.


----------



## Imani (Jul 24, 2011)

I decided to stretch a few pcs and take pics to see how close I am to APL. (yeah I know this isn't the APL thread, but ya'll can't kick me out, I'm the challenge leader, darnit!). I needed some type of validation and/or motivation that my hair is actually growing since I'm on this no heat stretch and just wearing wigs all the time. 

First pic is the left side, I pulled a pc a little above the nape. Second pic is middle nape.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not officially in the challenge but I'm following along. I hope to be full SL by September...I'm praying that I will!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> I decided to stretch a few pcs and take pics to see how close I am to APL. (yeah I know this isn't the APL thread, but ya'll can't kick me out, I'm the challenge leader, darnit!). I needed some type of validation and/or motivation that my hair is actually growing since I'm on this no heat stretch and just wearing wigs all the time.
> 
> First pic is the left side, I pulled a pc a little above the nape. Second pic is middle nape.


 
Giiiiiiirrrrrrrl you are CLOSE!!!


----------



## Imani (Jul 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Giiiiiiirrrrrrrl you are CLOSE!!!



 I got a trim coming up in September and my official goal deadline isn't until Dec 31, so I feel good to be this close with still 5 months to spare. 

I was just skimming thru the hair p0rn thread looking for inspiration, but almost every last one of them has uber thick hair so I can't realistically expect my hair to look like that. So I took some pics of my progress, I'll just have to inspire myself, .


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 24, 2011)

Imani, you are sooo close.. WOW!!!


----------



## Imani (Jul 24, 2011)

^^I'm only about 5 ft 2, I think thats whats really helping, lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> I got a trim coming up in September and my official goal deadline isn't until Dec 31, so I feel good to be this close with still 5 months to spare.
> 
> I was just skimming thru the hair p0rn thread looking for inspiration, but almost every last one of them has uber thick hair so I can't realistically expect my hair to look like that. So I took some pics of my progress, I'll just have to inspire myself, .


 
you make me wanna do a pull test but I ain't NOWHERE near as close to APL as you are


----------



## newnyer (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay Imani u are super close. You'll DEFINITELY make it by Dec- just keep it up!!

Sent from my MB200 using MB200


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2011)

U go Imani... Lead us to the goal line. Your hair is growing very well.


----------



## Imani (Jul 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> you make me wanna do a pull test but I ain't NOWHERE near as close to APL as you are



You might be surprised. I was really just kinda playing around one day last month, was bored, and pulled out a piece and was like, "wait what, I'm really that close???" But I just moved and couldn't find my camera, so just now taking pics to get a good look. Its like I needed a pic to make sure I wasn't imagining things.


----------



## Imani (Jul 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> U go Imani... Lead us to the goal line. Your hair is growing very well.



Thanks. I swear it doesn't feel like it tho. My hair usually grows faster than this in the warm months. Its taking its sweet precious time now tho and barely even hitting the .5 in/mo.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2011)

Imani said:


> You might be surprised. I was really just kinda playing around one day last month, was bored, and pulled out a piece and was like, "wait what, I'm really that close???" But I just moved and couldn't find my camera, so just now taking pics to get a good look. Its like I needed a pic to make sure I wasn't imagining things.


 
I'm hoping that I have the shock you had lmao. But I made SL after you did so you have a good amount of length on me. You got APL by December most def lady!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2011)

According to the SO last night, he measured from my nape to APL and said it's 8.5 inches. I went into the bathroom and TRIED to do a stretch measure on my hair now and it says that I have about 2.5" til I hit APL. I think either he's full of it or my measuring is so off b/c there's no way I'm that close.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jul 28, 2011)

Checking in...and I'm still boring, my September deadline is coming up soon but honestly, I think I already made it in my back lower layers, but I don't want to claim it until I get that last inch or so..hopefully. LOL. Peace and blessings ladies and congrats to all those who have made it thusfar.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's an update picture from a few days ago. My nape hair is finally at my shoulders and I'm CLAIMING IT damnit!  The hair behind my ears is at my collar bone. Seemed like my nape was growing slower, but maybe that's because I was constantly measuring it. And actually, I thought the summer months was when hair grew faster?? I swear my hair grew faster during the winter.


----------



## Dyaspora (Jul 29, 2011)

Imani OMG! For some extremely strange reason, I just saw your mention about updates.. Sorry  I've been claiming SL since May but I can't take pics right now cuz my hair is in braids


----------



## Imani (Jul 29, 2011)

PaigeJessica said:


> Here's an update picture from a few days ago. My nape hair is finally at my shoulders and I'm CLAIMING IT damnit!  The hair behind my ears is at my collar bone. Seemed like my nape was growing slower, but maybe that's because I was constantly measuring it. And actually, I thought the summer months was when hair grew faster?? I swear my hair grew faster during the winter.



Congrats!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Imani (Jul 29, 2011)

Dyaspora said:


> Imani OMG! For some extremely strange reason, I just saw your mention about updates.. Sorry  I've been claiming SL since May but I can't take pics right now cuz my hair is in braids



Congrats! I will add u to the graduates list

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations PaigeJessica and Dyaspora. :woohoo:


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats ladies


----------



## Phaer (Aug 5, 2011)

I am claiming it!!! I just took out my kinky twist and will be doing a clarifying and steam treatment this weekend, I will post pictures when I am done, but I couldn't wait. :bouncegre:creatures


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2011)

Phaer said:


> I am claiming it!!! I just took out my kinky twist and will be doing a clarifying and steam treatment this weekend, I will post pictures when I am done, but I couldn't wait. :bouncegre:creatures


 
Congrats lady!!! We have our first August graduate!


----------



## Imani (Aug 5, 2011)

Phaer said:


> I am claiming it!!! I just took out my kinky twist and will be doing a clarifying and steam treatment this weekend, I will post pictures when I am done, but I couldn't wait. :bouncegre:creatures



Phaer Congrats!


----------



## Imani (Aug 5, 2011)

nkb115 

Calling you out!  Any updates?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats Phaer   cant wait to see your pics.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 6, 2011)

I think next weekend will be a good time for another pull test pic. I'm currently in Celies and have been doing this for the past 3 weeks or so. These should last me another week, but I'm probably gonna take them down on Wednesday or Thursday and wear my hair out a bit. Plan on getting an install in a few weeks so this'll be the only time I have to play with my hair for a bit. Gonna miss it!


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 8, 2011)

Imani

I did my relaxer on 8/6 and I made it should length 

I will take a pass from HYH Challenge and post a picture later on this evening when I get off work.. 

Ladies


----------



## Phaer (Aug 8, 2011)

I said I was claiming it, and dang nab it, I meant it. So what if at 5'4 I got a really short neck, so what if the front isn't there yet. DANG NAB IT I AM SHOULDER LENGHT!

My goal for the end of the year is to have the front reach my shoulders as well. Maybe if I stop being lazy and actually do my treatments I will make it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2011)

[USER=288970 said:
			
		

> Phaer[/USER];13973669]I said I was claiming it, and dang nab it, I meant it. So what if at 5'4 I got a really short neck, so what if the front isn't there yet. DANG NAB IT I AM SHOULDER LENGHT!
> 
> My goal for the end of the year is to have the front reach my shoulders as well. Maybe if I stop being lazy and actually do my treatments I will make it.


 
Girl why you playing. If you straightened your hair, you are APL.


----------



## Phaer (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, right right.





faithVA said:


> Girl why you playing. If you straightened your hair, you are APL.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 8, 2011)

NikkiQ- Your almost hubby  is actually probably right.  I had my roomie measure my hair about 3 weeks ago & it was 5.5-6.5 inches.  When it shrinks up, it looks like it is 2 inches at most   You are 2 months ahead of me in the natural hair journey, so you probably have only 2 more inches until APL! YAY! You will make it by December


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 8, 2011)

My back is touching my shoulders, but my front & crown are at my ears  So I think I will wait a couple more months before claiming SL...what do you ladies think? Everybody says different things are SL! It is the most confusing length for me


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> My back is touching my shoulders, but my front & crown are at my ears  So I think I will wait a couple more months before claiming SL...what do you ladies think? Everybody says different things are SL! It is the most confusing length for me


 
Quite a few of us claimed it when the back made it to SL. I know some wait until all of it is at SL but unless you trim your hair evening all the time, I don't see how that works out. By the time your crown and front are SL, then your back is BSL. 

I say claim it when the back reaches. You can decide what portion of the back you want to start measuring from. I use the hair 2" above my nape for my measurement.


----------



## Imani (Aug 8, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> Imani
> 
> I did my relaxer on 8/6 and I made it should length
> 
> ...



Congrats!!! I will add u to the graduates!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> @NikkiQ- Your almost hubby  is actually probably right. I had my roomie measure my hair about 3 weeks ago & it was 5.5-6.5 inches. When it shrinks up, it looks like it is 2 inches at most  You are 2 months ahead of me in the natural hair journey, so you probably have only 2 more inches until APL! YAY! You will make it by December


 
From your lips to God's ears woman lol


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Here is my picture from my touch-up at 18 weeks, a little underprocessed from the mild relaxer but I'll be ok...


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Claim it girl!!! you are there! 


PaigeJessica said:


> Here's an update picture from a few days ago. My nape hair is finally at my shoulders and I'm CLAIMING IT damnit!  The hair behind my ears is at my collar bone. Seemed like my nape was growing slower, but maybe that's because I was constantly measuring it. And actually, I thought the summer months was when hair grew faster?? I swear my hair grew faster during the winter.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pretty hair!!! 


TLC1020 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here is my picture from my touch-up at 18 weeks, a little underprocessed from the mild relaxer but I'll be ok...


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi SL Divas!!! Even though I've "made" SL I still don't feel like I have enough length to post in the APL or MBL thread. 

I hope all of you a ladies are all doing well!! 

My hair is still doing pretty good! Someone posted saying their nape is slow growing and the area behind their ears is at their collar bone.. THAT'S ME!!! it's so nice to know I'm not the only one.. so weird!! or maybe not so much. Either way I'm still happy with my hair, I'm thinking of getting color but I don't want to because my hair is so sensitive I think it would set me back, and goodness knows I don't want that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^we're all staying in here until we hit APL. Well at least I know I am.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Checking in!!!! I have about .5" to go, so September will be it, and it's also my 1-year nappiversary so that will be nice. I have also decided to texlax, I kept going back and forth about it and I felt like I did I would be a quitter or a loser or my hair wouldn't grow with the relaxer or whatever, but I am realizing that there are plenty of ladies on here with beautiful relaxed and texlaxed hair. So in December I will texlax, final decision, I can always transition back out if I don't like it.

Also, I did a naughty thing; my aunt and cousin were pressing their hair and the hot comb was out so I straightened just a back piece and it was unimpressive :/ it made me sad...anyway, that's it...ciao ladies and congrats to all the graduates!!!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^we're all staying in here until we hit APL. Well at least I know I am.


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the new graduates !!!!  Way to grow !!


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^we're all staying in here until we hit APL. Well at least I know I am.


 

Me three...   Even though I post pictures there, perhaps I will feel more at home in the APL thread next year.  I should be grazing APL by December, but it will probably take me a couple more months to get to full APL.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I'll be right with you!  


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^we're all staying in here until we hit APL. Well at least I know I am.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 9, 2011)

Me four... lol.. I am staying here also


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm still lobbying that Imani makes the APL 2012 and/or BSL 2012 challenge. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Imani (Aug 9, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm still lobbying that Imani makes the APL 2012 and/or *BSL 2012 *challenge. I'm just sayin.



Ha! I'll think about it, but it wouldnt be as detailed as this challenge bc BSL is such a popular length it will be too many folks to keep detailed track of. 

I can't believe there isn't already an APL 2012 or BSL floating around already.


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 10, 2011)

Well Imani, I think its pretty much a done deal... You've been voted in already..


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 10, 2011)

Well... After a month of PSing in two mini buns, I was finally able to gather my dense 4b/a hair into one mini bun (with the front out to minimize hairline tension of course).  

I vaguely remember one of the longhairs in the Bunning challenge talking about how people used to make fun of her "little ball" when she first started bunning.  Now, her bun is like  

I hope to be there one day.  But for now, I loves my little baby bun...







Ok, I need to go to bed now. I'm about to fall over onto the keyboard..


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 10, 2011)

Chiquitita said:


> But for now, I loves my little baby bun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chiquitita thats some juicy bun you got..


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ha! I'll think about it, but it wouldnt be as detailed as this challenge bc BSL is such a popular length it will be too many folks to keep detailed track of.
> 
> I can't believe there isn't already an APL 2012 or BSL floating around already.


 
Nope. No APL or BSL 2012 anywhere to be seen.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ha! I'll think about it,


 
I will help you out if you decide to do it. What about you NikkiQ? Or will you be too busy being a newlywed?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I will help you out if you decide to do it. What about you NikkiQ? Or will you be too busy being a newlywed?


 
Lol I can be a co-host too. I may be busy for a block of time in there moving, but I'll still be able to help.


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 10, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @Chiquitita thats some juicy bun you got..


 

Aww shucks !!!   Thanks Rossy2010 ... I may add some Marley Braid hair in the future just for ooomphh ... If I do I'll post pics...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok I'm just in here rambling cuz the board is soooo quiet. Or at least the hair section. 

So I've been thinking about my next length check, and I have decided in the future I will do all length checks in the front of my body and not in the back for no other reasons is because it's easier and I can see it.  

Now I'm debating whether I will do future length checks with my hair twisted? stretched but not straightened? or straightened? Ok I know... For the APL check I will do all 3 and then I will pick the one I like the best and use that method in the future.

With my hair twisted right now the back of my hair reaches to my color bone. So it looks like I have 1.5 to 2 " to APL. I will probably chop off another inch before December. So we will see how close I am. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok I'm just in here rambling cuz the board is soooo quiet. Or at least the hair section.
> 
> So I've been thinking about my next length check, and I have decided in the future I will do all length checks in the front of my body and not in the back for no other reasons is because it's easier and I can see it.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking the same thing!! I think I'll do stretched but not straightened. I kinda like the results I'm getting from not using any heat whatsoever on my hair so I'm gonna stick with it until the end of the year when I do my big reveal (or not so big reveal) lol


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2011)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];13996323]I was thinking the same thing!! I think I'll do stretched but not straightened. I kinda like the results I'm getting from not using any heat whatsoever on my hair so I'm gonna stick with it until the end of the year when I do my big reveal (or not so big reveal) lol


 
I want to straighten at the end of the year to wear my hair to a party and swang it. I've danced with these people for 2 years and they have never seen my hair out. But I'm just imagining going to the party with swanging hair and leaving out looking like Buckwheat ... O'tay.  

And what if I straighten it and its not swangin 

And your reveal is going to be big.  I just know it.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 11, 2011)

Everyone is soo close to APL except me  
I have to ask this,  how tall are you ladies. I still have exactly 3 inches to APL since my last length check in June and my hair seemed a little longer. 

Im only 5.6.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2011)

[USER=245670 said:
			
		

> Rossy2010[/USER];13996393]Everyone is soo close to APL except me
> I have to ask this, how tall are you ladies. I still have exactly 3 inches to APL since my last length check in June and my hair seemed a little longer.
> 
> Im only 5.6.


 
I'm 5' 6" as well. My neck is long but the distance from my shoulder to my armpit is short. I really think it is a max of 3" from the top of my shoulder to my armpit. So it took me forever to get from NL to SL but SL is close to APL on me.


----------



## Imani (Aug 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm 5' 6" as well. My neck is long but the distance from my shoulder to my armpit is short. I really think it is a max of 3" from the top of my shoulder to my armpit. So it took me forever to get from NL to SL but SL is close to APL on me.



I'm only 5"2, but I think this is my scenario as well. NL to SL took FOREVER. I think I have a longer neck, plus the fact that the back of my hair was/is heavily layered (I had kind of a layered bob look, in the first pic in my siggy, the bottom layers were only like 1 to 1.5 inches long). 

But full SL to APL is really only like about 2 inches or so. So I knew if I could just hit full SL, the rest *should* be smooth sailing. After APL, BSL is prob like another 3 inches, MBL 2-3 more, etc. The other lengths are pretty close.


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, see I'm the exact opposite. I have a short neck. But the distance between top of my shoulders to APL is a good 6 inches. I'm 5'6 as well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2011)

5'7" here and the space between my shoulders and arm pits seems like its 2 miles long


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I'm 5' 6" as well. My neck is long but the distance from my shoulder to my armpit is short. I really think it is a max of 3" from the top of my shoulder to my armpit. So it took me forever to get from NL to SL but SL is close to APL on me.


 

Ok, forget that measurement. I must have been smokin weed or something. Took out the official measuring tape and it is more like 5". 

Speaking of measuring NikkiQ, did you go to the store to get the stuff for your T-shirt?

I'm too lazy to make one


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Ok, forget that measurement. I must have been smokin weed or something. Took out the official measuring tape and it is more like 5".
> 
> Speaking of measuring @NikkiQ, did you go to the store to get the stuff for your T-shirt?
> 
> I'm too lazy to make one


 
I sure did. I'm off tomorrow (yay!) so I'll be working on it then.


----------



## asakeba (Aug 12, 2011)

anyone struggling to get their crown hairs to grow to their shoulder?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 12, 2011)

I want retain all my growth until the new yr so I am getting only roller sets, no blow outs when I go to the salon and wear my hair up most if not all week. However I will probably washing my own hair twice a month and I'm still gonna bun. The issue I have is how to make my relaxed hair look slick when it dries. The part that's in the bun. Should I air dry for about 80 percent then blow-dry, then use my hot rollers?? I need to put a little heat in my head bc I have air dried all types of ways and the hair dries crunchy. Any suggestions relaxed ladies? Btw I don't like posting n the other threads about hair issues cuz I'm most comfortable w u ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2011)

asakeba said:


> anyone struggling to get their crown hairs to grow to their shoulder?


 
My crown is one of my most troubled areas. It has thinned, its coarser, has the most shrinkage and the most breakage. It is growing though but I have to give it special attention. I oil my crown more often, make sure it doesn't get dry and give myself scalp massages on a regular basis. It's slow going but it is progressing.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 14, 2011)

For some reason while doing my hair this weekend, I became anxious about not making APL in December.  I would love to make APL but I also know I want healthy hair and my colored ends really need to go. Maybe I feel anxious because I think I will really need to let go of more than the 1" I had planned on. It may be more like 2 or 3" that have to go.

I will feel better if I just stick to my dusting schedule: next dusting end of September and the following in December.  In the meantime, just stick to what I am doing.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I was feeling weird about my hair the other day... my ends were crispy and crunch feeling.. so I decided to start looking for moisturizers, particularly something I could mix. I did a little bit of research and found that homemade leave-ins and moisturizers were pretty much one n' the same. I looked up some recipies and what I found sounded very much like the Kimmytube leave-in... so I went back to that, tweeked it (added about 2 tbsp of distilled water, MSM, gylcerine, and maybe a slightly less amount of oil and I LOVE it! It heavy enough to moisturize, light enough so that after I moisturize a section of hair I seal it with a drop or two of oil and it not leave my hair feeling super oily. For those who are into the pH thing, the pH of my conditioner/moisturizer was 4.5 

Anyway of course, you have to use a product for more than 2 days to call it a staple for this has definitely gotten off to a good start as far as I'm concerned! 

Hope all is well!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh and one more thing! Although I haven't actually measured the distance from my currently length to APL but just by eyeballing it, it looks like its about 5 inches!!! I'm feeling like SL all over again! I'm hoping my guestimate is off! lol


----------



## Imani (Aug 15, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Oh and one more thing! Although I haven't actually measured the distance from my currently length to APL but just by eyeballing it, it looks like its about 5 inches!!! I'm feeling like SL all over again! I'm hoping my guestimate is off! lol



How tall are you? 

I'm 5"2, and I'm guessing when my hair was your length, APL was about 3 inches away.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 15, 2011)

You are a petite little something! I'm 5'5 and I don't have an extra long torso or anything, I'm average. 





Imani said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> I'm 5"2, and I'm guessing when my hair was your length, APL was about 3 inches away.


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 15, 2011)

I just want to say that my flat iron/length check failed big time.  I did the tension method with a cool blow dryer (uh, bad move for my 4z hair). My ends wouldn't get straight, but I continued on ... it was a sad sight.  As soon as I blew one section dry, it would start to shrink back up.  I was determined to succeed, so I tried to flatiron the back row at the nape, however, I was afraid to go past 300 degrees on my flat iron, so my hair just laughed at me.  I still had little curls at the ends of my hair and didn't want to flat iron them flat (while they were still curled up).   I think I'm just going to wait until December to have my hair professionally flat ironed. 

I wanna say that I'm should length (using the pull method), but I don't want any doubts, so I'm not going to claim anything until I know for sure!

Sorry guys .... I suck! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2011)

[USER=3585 said:
			
		

> PittiPat[/USER];14023077]I just want to say that my flat iron/length check failed big time. I did the tension method with a cool blow dryer (uh, bad move for my 4z hair). My ends wouldn't get straight, but I continued on ... it was a sad sight. As soon as I blew one section dry, it would start to shrink back up. I was determined to succeed, so I tried to flatiron the back row at the nape, however, I was afraid to go past 300 degrees on my flat iron, so my hair just laughed at me. I still had little curls at the ends of my hair and didn't want to flat iron them flat (while they were still curled up). I think I'm just going to wait until December to have my hair professionally flat ironed.
> 
> I wanna say that I'm should length (using the pull method), but I don't want any doubts, so I'm not going to claim anything until I know for sure!
> 
> Sorry guys .... I suck! *hangs head in shame*


 
You definitely don't suck. The reverting hair scenario seems to be quite common. And I tried blow drying my hair first on cool and boy did my hair get hard and dry. So you are not alone in any of this.

If you are willing to take a pic of the stretched hair  we can give you some feedback and some encouragement. But definitely understand if you aren't ready.


----------



## Imani (Aug 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> You definitely don't suck. The reverting hair scenario seems to be quite common. *And I tried blow drying my hair first on cool and boy did my hair get hard and dry. So you are not alone in any of this.
> *
> If you are willing to take a pic of the stretched hair  we can give you some feedback and some encouragement. But definitely understand if you aren't ready.



PittiPatt
I agree. There is no way in the world my hair would even think about getting straight with a cool blow dry even using the "tension method". It looks cool when you see folks on youtube or wherever doing stuff like that, but it doesn't work for every hair type. 

Your hair doesn't have to be bone straight to get a good idea of where you are length wise. If you pull it and its SL, go ahead and celebrate


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 16, 2011)

I third that! with a blow dry alone I'm guaranteed to be rocking a fro within 30-40 minutes or less if I don't flat iron immediately after, in fact the better blow dry you have have the better your flat iron results will be. 





Imani said:


> @PittiPatt
> I agree. There is no way in the world my hair would even think about getting straight with a cool blow dry even using the "tension method". It looks cool when you see folks on youtube or wherever doing stuff like that, but it doesn't work for every hair type.
> 
> Your hair doesn't have to be bone straight to get a good idea of where you are length wise. If you pull it and its SL, go ahead and celebrate


----------



## PittiPat (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL.  Thanks, ladies.  When I pull it, I feel like I'm forcing it.  That's why I wanna straighten it and just "let it haang".  Therefore, I'm gonna wait as long as I can (Dec. 31, 2011) and then try again.  If I'm close now, I should definitely be there in December.  Thanks for the support you guys.  *kisses all around*


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 17, 2011)

APL is such a long long way. where is apl at the top or bottom of the armpit?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> APL is such a long long way. where is apl at the top or bottom of the armpit?


 
I say top of the pit. Where the arm and shoulder meet. That little crease. I know I'm APL when my hair hits that little fat pocket right there


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I say top of the pit. Where the arm and shoulder meet. That little crease. I know I'm APL when my hair hits that little fat pocket right there


 
I was looking at that fat pocket last week. I was trying to figure which one of the fat rolls I wanted to measure to.   I was living contentedly not having every noticed them until I tried to figure out where APL was.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was looking at that fat pocket last week. I was trying to figure which one of the fat rolls I wanted to measure to.  I was living contentedly not having every noticed them until I tried to figure out where APL was.


 
I had not an ounce of doubt in my mind that I would have one. Everyone on my mom's side of the family has it...no matter if you're skinny as a beam pole or big sexy.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Aug 17, 2011)

So I had my roommate re-measure & it looks like I have 5 more inches until APL  I don't get how you can measure your hair & it is 5.5 inches in the nape, you can measure from the nape to APL at 10 inches & yet still have over 5 inches to grow?!?!  Something is amiss  Damn being so tall  I'm 5'8.5" and have a long torso...APL is nothing compared to how much hair I need to grow to achieve full WL (22 inches!!!!) I quit


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> So I had my roommate re-measure & it looks like I have 5 more inches until APL  I don't get how you can measure your hair & it is 5.5 inches in the nape, you can measure from the nape to APL at 10 inches & yet still have over 5 inches to grow?!?!  Something is amiss  Damn being so tall  I'm 5'8.5" and have a long torso...APL is nothing compared to how much hair I need to grow to achieve full WL (22 inches!!!!) I quit


 
Something sounds amiss.


----------



## Chiquitita (Aug 17, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was looking at that fat pocket last week. *I was trying to figure which one of the fat rolls I wanted to measure to*.  I was living contentedly not having every noticed them until I tried to figure out where APL was.


 
You have me crackin' up over here !!!      Maybe its b/c I can relate...  

Not sure if this is true for everyone, but I just noticed that my armpit is slanted.. When I look in the mirror, the front crease is about an inch or two higher than the back crease...erplexed  So if I measure from the back, I will have to wait longer to claim it ... Oh well


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2011)

[USER=302453 said:
			
		

> Chiquitita[/USER];14034797]You have me crackin' up over here !!!    Maybe its b/c I can relate...
> 
> Not sure if this is true for everyone, but I just noticed that my armpit is slanted.. When I look in the mirror, the front crease is about an inch or two higher than the back crease...erplexed So if I measure from the back, I will have to wait longer to claim it ... Oh well


 
hmm, I think you are onto something Watson. Good detective work. I think I noticed that too but I got so caught up into "Where'd that roll come from?" that I got distracted.

Now, here's a thought, when you pull your hair across your shoulder to measure from the front, you have to do it t angle, so the distance is different from measuring straight down. Perhaps the over the shoulder distance will cancel out the back crease and give you the same measurement? Possible?

Sounds like something to check on the next length check.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I had not an ounce of doubt in my mind that I would have one. Everyone on my mom's side of the family has it...no matter if you're skinny as a beam pole or big sexy.


 
I never looked at my back that closely. And I don't appreciate being made to look at it now.   pouty face.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear Lord,

May I please make it to full SL by December? Pretty pllzzzzzzz?!?

Amen.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey ladies! Okay got a touch up/dusting and I'm feeling good about my progress! Definitely not as thin as it was 5 months ago and I'm inching my way towards my goal! I'm still thinking about 3 more inches to APL but can't really tell to be honest-it's hard trying to eyeball it without assistance! I need a SO!  (in due time newnyer...in due time).  My hair isn't fully straightened here- I was trying to smooth down my rollerset since it was going right back up into bun. But this gives me hope!!!

P.S. sorry about throwing ya'll the middle finger- I was just trying to keep the tresses down! You know I love ya'll.  
Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 18, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Hey ladies! Okay got a touch up/dusting and I'm feeling good about my progress! Definitely not as thin as it was 5 months ago and I'm inching my way towards my goal! I'm still thinking about 3 more inches to APL but can't really tell to be honest-it's hard trying to eyeball it without assistance! I need a SO!  (in due time newnyer...in due time). My hair isn't fully straightened here- I was trying to smooth down my rollerset since it was going right back up into bun. But this gives me hope!!!
> 
> P.S. sorry about throwing ya'll the middle finger- I was just trying to keep the tresses down! You know I love ya'll.
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
I can't believe you gave us the finger.   Your hair looks healthy and thick. Great progress.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 18, 2011)

faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> @faithVA


 
What?   I"m the bad girl?


----------



## Charla (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, so far I'm claiming "grazing SL"! lol!
Anyone else's hair grows like this? These pics were taken the same day. 1st one is fresh wash, no product. Second one is blown out a few mins later.
I always felt like my nape grew the slowest--which is a bummer if that's what I have to measure to determine my milestones -- at least until the areas above it over grow it -- which means a delay in me claiming my LC goals 
Now it's confirmed in pics that my nape is super slow growing and everything above it will overgrow it. Look at how much longer the hair in the green circle is compared to the hair in the red circle. Poopoopoo!


----------



## newnyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats Charla!  I understand about the nape, just take GOOD care and baby that area, or you'll be like me with breakage & having to wait FOR-EV-ER to see growth.  

faithVA Thanks chica!! And you know that middle finger was an accident- I am going to stay on good terms with ya'll! My mama taught me to never bite the hand that feeds me- I still need good info from ya'll! Lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 20, 2011)

Charla I am in the same boat! I was only able to make SL because the area right above my nape has grown over it. my nape grows really slow as well, but the reality is that a lot of long haired ladies have really short napes. The nape really only becomes an issue when your trying to make SL! LOL it takes a longer to get there when you don't have the help of your nape. You are a skip away so hang in there. 

In other news, I attempted a flexi rod set yesterday: EPIC FAIL!  lol I didn't have time to let it dry fully because I had a concert to go to and ran out of time, although I'm not sure it would have been all that cute anyway. Ultimately I ended up wearing a puff! lol 

I know that I'm probably late with this but since i've been using my new moisturizer I've been sealing with oil! it's been wonderful! my hair stays nice and moisturized and not oily! I realize that I may still be a little heavy handed/rough on my hair so I'm working on being more gentle with my ends.


----------



## Charla (Aug 20, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Congrats @Charla! I understand about the nape, just take GOOD care and baby that area, or you'll be like me with breakage & having to wait FOR-EV-ER to see growth.


 


Missjae09 said:


> @Charla I am in the same boat! I was only able to make SL because the area right above my nape has grown over it. my nape grows really slow as well, but the reality is that a lot of long haired ladies have really short napes. The nape really only becomes an issue when your trying to make SL! LOL it takes a longer to get there when you don't have the help of your nape. You are a skip away so hang in there.


 
newnyer Missjae09
Thanks ladies for the encouragement.  I shared my concern on another forum before I posted my pics and one lady replied that I was "reaching."  She said she expected to see "pepper grains".  It hurt my feelings for a split second, whatever. I assume she meant reaching for compliments.  
So, anyway, I'm glad you ladies understand my concern!  I have to keep in mind now that it might take me a little longer to reach full SL.  My original goal date for it was this December.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldn't at all say that you are reaching! My nape looks just like yours! I was freaked out when my nape was chipping away... 

some people can be so insensitive. 


Charla said:


> @newnyer @Missjae09
> Thanks ladies for the encouragement. I shared my concern on another forum before I posted my pics and one lady replied that I was "reaching." She said she expected to see "pepper grains". It hurt my feelings for a split second, whatever. I assume she meant reaching for compliments.
> So, anyway, I'm glad you ladies understand my concern! I have to keep in mind now that it might take me a little longer to reach full SL. My original goal date for it was this December.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree! The whole point of this forum is for advice, listen to others' experiences, learn from others' failures & successes, and most of all SUPPORT.  Btw I've claimed SL even though my nape is still signicantly shorter.  That area probably won't make it to SL until the rest of my hair is BSL. (Woah-dare I even venture to that length??? Lol)

Keep ya head up and your hair growing! 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 21, 2011)

Some of the ladies on this forum will make you forget that you're a lady if you catch my drift. Don't worry about their negativity Charla b/c you'll get all the encouragement you need and more in here. We're all in the same boat together and understand what we're going through better than anyone else. Us SL sistas gotta stick together!!!


----------



## Charla (Aug 21, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Some of the ladies on this forum will make you forget that you're a lady if you catch my drift. Don't worry about their negativity @Charla b/c you'll get all the encouragement you need and more in here. We're all in the same boat together and understand what we're going through better than anyone else. Us SL sistas gotta stick together!!!


 
Amen!  NikkiQ
I'm definitely going to let all that roll off!  Hitting that first major milestone of SL is hard work and we can definitely use all the support we can all give each other.  Thank you!!!


----------



## sarathu (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey ladies I have a question for those of you that workout often ( like everyday). My hair gets so nasty after working out because of sweat so I would like to start co washing daily but I'm stuck on what to do after. If I air dry how do I prevent my ends from getting messed up from rubbing on my shoulders since they are at that awkward spot? What do you daily co washers do? TIA!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 23, 2011)

I dry in plaits/braids/ twists/ bantu knots...now if you are a no manipulation lady that might be too much for you. I just make sure I'm gentle and well moisturized.


sarathu said:


> Hey ladies I have a question for those of you that workout often ( like everyday). My hair gets so nasty after working out because of sweat so I would like to start co washing daily but I'm stuck on what to do after. If I air dry how do I prevent my ends from getting messed up from rubbing on my shoulders since they are at that awkward spot? What do you daily co washers do? TIA!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 23, 2011)

sarathu said:


> Hey ladies I have a question for those of you that workout often ( like everyday). My hair gets so nasty after working out because of sweat so I would like to start co washing daily but I'm stuck on what to do after. If I air dry how do I prevent my ends from getting messed up from rubbing on my shoulders since they are at that awkward spot? What do you daily co washers do? TIA!


 
Hello @sarathu, since last week i have been cowashing frequently given that before i had issues with shedding but thks to alter Ego this is all in the past.

I use the T-shirt dry method and it works very well. I have used it for 3 weeks and my my my why did I not know about it before. Someone mentioned it somewhere with a video link from sunshine (hairlista). This is what i do After I wash and DC or co-wash, I dry the hair with an old t-shirt then take another dry t-shirt and tie it on my head. I walk with the tshirt around doing my morning duties and by the time Im done my hair is almost 60% dry. I tie it up in a messy bun after moisturising and sealing. In the evening it super soft. BUT a word of caution, Im relaxed.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 23, 2011)

missjae, I dont know if you mention but were you able to solve the issue with your nape. I had almost the same issue but i started using garlic on my condish and it really helped. I decided to get some alter ego because of the smell but maybe if you havent tried you should.


----------



## carnivalapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I think, like everyone else, I will stay here while on the road to APL.^^ 
I put some coconut oil and Lustrasilk Cholesterol with a little Darcy botanicals Deep conditioner on my hair for about an hr and a half. Didn't feel moisturized at all so I co-washed with Aubrey Organics GPB that I just got in the mail today. WOW. This stuff is amazing! My hair is so soft. I'm so glad I purchased it! Then I applied HE LTR leave in, made 8 parts, clipped them back and letting them air dry now.

sarathu, I wear my hair in cornrows most of the time so I just co-wash my hair like that, let them dry about 70% then put a silk scarf on so it doesn't look frizzy or I let them dry fully and re-braid them individually. But I definitely don't rebraid my hair everyday. I think cornrows are great for daily workouts.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 23, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I dry in plaits/braids/ twists/ bantu knots...now if you are a no manipulation lady that might be too much for you. I just make sure I'm gentle and well moisturized.


 
 I agree with Missjae09. You can dry in braids/twists or even cowash with them in as well.


----------



## sarathu (Aug 23, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> I dry in plaits/braids/ twists/ bantu knots...now if you are a no manipulation lady that might be too much for you. I just make sure I'm gentle and well moisturized.



Thanks a bunch. I don't think my hair likes to be braided/ messed with while it's wet. I hear little snaps and rips. Maybe I'll try again since it's a bit longer.


----------



## sarathu (Aug 23, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> Hello @sarathu, since last week i have been cowashing frequently given that before i had issues with shedding but thks to alter Ego this is all in the past.
> 
> I use the T-shirt dry method and it works very well. I have used it for 3 weeks and my my my why did I not know about it before. Someone mentioned it somewhere with a video link from sunshine (hairlista). This is what i do After I wash and DC or co-wash, I dry the hair with an old t-shirt then take another dry t-shirt and tie it on my head. I walk with the tshirt around doing my morning duties and by the time Im done my hair is almost 60% dry. I tie it up in a messy bun after moisturising and sealing. In the evening it super soft. BUT a word of caution, Im relaxed.



Hmmm I've never heard of this method. I'm relaxed also. I'll do some research. Thanks!!!!


----------



## sarathu (Aug 23, 2011)

sarathu, I wear my hair in cornrows most of the time so I just co-wash my hair like that, let them dry about 70% then put a silk scarf on so it doesn't look frizzy or I let them dry fully and re-braid them individually. But I definitely don't rebraid my hair everyday. I think cornrows are great for daily workouts.[/QUOTE]


Oh! I never thought of doing it that way! It just might work! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 24, 2011)

sarathu Are you natural? 

If you decide to try it, just remember to be as gentle as possible, make sure its detangled before you try to style/stretch it. I'm still learning how to be gentle with my hair. 



sarathu said:


> Thanks a bunch. I don't think my hair likes to be braided/ messed with while it's wet. I hear little snaps and rips. Maybe I'll try again since it's a bit longer.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to do a GOOD shampoo, DC and detangle session before I get this install done for my wedding. I'm gonna keep my hair hidden away until the end of the year so it's a surprise to me too. Honestly, it's the best thing for me to do anyway. Bridal shower this weekend, bachelorette party trip next weekend, wedding on the 10th, honeymoon the week after and birthday on the 24th so all of September is just done for me. I won't have the time to give my hair the attention it needs and maybe leaving it alone will be what it needs.


----------



## sarathu (Aug 24, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> sarathu Are you natural?
> 
> If you decide to try it, just remember to be as gentle as possible, make sure its detangled before you try to style/stretch it. I'm still learning how to be gentle with my hair.



No I'm relaxed. And ok i do tend to get sloppy with detangling so I'll do a more thorough job this time. Do you think I should comb my new growth too?


----------



## miss stress (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I made it yall heres the last time I straightend


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

miss stress said:


> I think I made it yall heres the last time I straightend


 
Made it to what? APL? or to full SL? 

Because you have been SL for a while and you will be APL and beyond by december. 

Congratulations girl ... 

Swang it for us who aren't there yet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2011)

^^^yeah really. You are already a sneeze away from APL woman. Talkin about you THINK you made it. You must be blind


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been following this challenge from the sidelines....you guys are a supportive, lovely  group of ladies! I would like to join this challenge, I am hoping to make it to an undeniable SL by Dec 2011. 

Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I have been following this challenge from the sidelines....you guys are a supportive, lovely group of ladies! I would like to join this challenge, I am hoping to make it to an undeniable SL by Dec 2011.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Welcome bajandoc86. I agree it is a lovely group of ladies. Not a bit of drama in this thread. Wonderful, wonderful 

Do you have a starting pic?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2011)

Come on in bajandoc86! We're one big happy SL family in here. Most of us are staying in here until APL too so you might as well grab a Snickers...b/c we're gonna be here a while!


----------



## miss stress (Aug 24, 2011)

NikkiQ and faithVA

Thnks guys! I really dont know whn it happend cause I dont straighten tht often and I've been keepin' a protective style this yr.

But b4 I came on showing pics I wanted to b confident I was at shoulder length b4 I claimed it cause u know how folks  on here get abt claiming it b4 ure time lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2011)

miss stress said:


> @NikkiQ and @faithVA
> 
> Thnks guys! I really dont know whn it happend cause I dont straighten tht often and I've been keepin' a protective style this yr.
> 
> But b4 I came on showing pics I wanted to b confident I was at shoulder length b4 I claimed it *cause u know how folks on here get abt claiming it b4 ure time lol*


 
Lord don't we know it. Gotta be halfway to BSL before you claim grazing APL these days


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 24, 2011)

@miss stress congrats!!! YAY the first APL we got from this group


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2011)

faithVA thanks! yep I have a pic on my computer somewhere. I will post it when I get on tha innanet via the comp. I'm using my phone right now. I have been SL (never full SL tho) while relaxed, I never was SL while natural as far as I can remember. So it will be a definite milestone for me. So to think that I could be full SL while natural and then APL is like whoa! 

Thanks! NikkiQ


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

I was SL once when I was relaxed. I really liked to cut my hair. Not sure what that was about. And I guess I wasn't impressed because I don't have on picture with my hair at SL. The only reason I know I was SL because I remember rolling my hair up in the window.

I was SL, maybe close to APL when I had a curl. I always chopped off the top so it was EL. I must not have been impressed with that either. My SO at the time would roll over and fall asleep on my hair and then I would almost break my neck when I tried to turn over. I have pictures of that. It just seems like a distance memory but nothing I was excited about.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was SL once when I was relaxed. I really liked to cut my hair. Not sure what that was about. And I guess I wasn't impressed because I don't have on picture with my hair at SL. *The only reason I know I was SL because I remember rolling my hair up in the window.*
> 
> I was SL, maybe close to APL when I had a curl. I always chopped off the top so it was EL. I must not have been impressed with that either. My SO at the time would roll over and fall asleep on my hair and then I would almost break my neck when I tried to turn over. I have pictures of that. It just seems like a distance memory but nothing I was excited about.


 


Okay why did I just picture that??? faithVA you have to explain how on Earth that happened.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay why did I just picture that??? @faithVA you have to explain how on Earth that happened.


 
hmm.. hadn't really thought about how it happened. I was very suprised by the whole event. So let's see.

I was leaving work and it was a nice, beautiful spring day. I wore my hair in a wrap back then. I was driving down the road and it was breezy so I decided to roll the window up. Now this was years back, my car didn't have automatic windows. It had the handles you turned to open and closed the windows. I didn't do anything special, I reached down to turn the handle to close the window, and when I let go and tried to sit straight up I snatched my neck   and alas my hair was stuck in the window.

I guess it blew out the window in the process of my closing it. 


Go ahead and laugh now but your day is coming. 

The SO sleeping on it is worse though. I didn't wear a bonnet back in the day. You have to wake them up and tell them to get off your hair.   And if they sleep hard, man you are in lock down for a minute,


----------



## Imani (Aug 24, 2011)

miss stress said:


> NikkiQ and faithVA
> 
> Thnks guys! I really dont know whn it happend cause I dont straighten tht often and I've been keepin' a protective style this yr.
> 
> But b4 I came on showing pics I wanted to b confident I was at shoulder length b4 I claimed it cause u know how folks  on here get abt claiming it b4 ure time lol



Girl, you are APL! Talking about you think!  Congrats!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 27, 2011)

Rossy2010 Yes! $80+ later, I have realized (kinda what I already knew but forgot ..i guess ) that my nape is uber fragile, fine, and sensitive and over the years things that was ok for the rest of my hair, like partial relaxers (for those sleek tapered cuts and such) and (dreadfully) the hot comb, proved to be too much for my nape. Internally all is well with me the doc said my pattern (or lack there of) of hair loss was due to external issues. I do use alter ego and LOVE IT!! I add an egg to mine for a bit of protein but I love that stuff. 

Also, I noticed my fallen nape at the end of dec (according to dates on pics i took of it), I'm not sure when it stopped falling, but at a growth rate of a half inch per month from January until August would be about 4 inches of growth..my nape is about 3 inches long. So I guess my nape isn't too far off from where it should be as far as the growth rate is concerned. I was plesantly surprised to come this this realization!  ... yes, ladies, I have to use any little motivation I can get to help me keep my eyes on the prize!



Rossy2010 said:


> @missjae, I dont know if you mention but were you able to solve the issue with your nape. I had almost the same issue but i started using garlic on my condish and it really helped. I decided to get some alter ego because of the smell but maybe if you havent tried you should.


----------



## Imani (Aug 27, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Rossy2010 Yes! $80+ later, I have realized (kinda what I already knew but forgot ..i guess ) that my nape is uber fragile, fine, and sensitive and over the years things that was ok for the rest of my hair, like partial relaxers (for those sleek tapered cuts and such) and (dreadfully) the hot comb, proved to be too much for my nape. Internally all is well with me the doc said my pattern (or lack there of) of hair loss was due to external issues. I do use alter ego and LOVE IT!! I add an egg to mine for a bit of protein but I love that stuff.
> 
> Also, I noticed my fallen nape at the end of dec (according to dates on pics i took of it), I'm not sure when it stopped falling, *but at a growth rate of a half inch per month from January until August would be about 4 inches of growth..my nape is about 3 inches long. So I guess my nape isn't too far off from where it should be as far as the growth rate is concerned.* I was plesantly surprised to come this this realization!  ... yes, ladies, I have to use any little motivation I can get to help me keep my eyes on the prize!




My problem area of hair (right above the nape) grows slower than average too. This year I have not been getting anywhere near 1/2 inch a month in that area.  Last year it did well, I think I was more dilligent back then with vitamins and putting sulfur on my scalp and stuff. This year I've just been kinda lazy and had other stuff going on in my life. Plus, I didn't need a full 6 inches (only 4) to get to APL by yr end so I guess my sense of urgency went down, and I was like F it, it will get there when it gets there


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 30, 2011)

See that's the thing, I don't know if my nape is growing slower than average because I'm not sure about when it stopped falling out. It may have still been falling out on into January. i've been using sulfur and I TRY to get it on my nape, but it's kind of hard without looking like I have an oil slick on the back of my neck! lol!! that's a mess! 

I feel you with the hair length goals... I've almost given up on that.. I was hoping to be grazing APL by years end, I don't know if I'm going to make that.. It FEELS like I'm going to be FULL SL :-(  I guess the bottom line is that I'm going to stick to my healthy hair journey and keep striving for "long hair" until it doesn't feel right anymore. 


Imani said:


> My problem area of hair (right above the nape) grows slower than average too. This year I have not been getting anywhere near 1/2 inch a month in that area. Last year it did well, I think I was more dilligent back then with vitamins and putting sulfur on my scalp and stuff. This year I've just been kinda lazy and had other stuff going on in my life. Plus, I didn't need a full 6 inches (only 4) to get to APL by yr end so I guess my sense of urgency went down, and I was like F it, it will get there when it gets there


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 30, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> See that's the thing, I don't know if my nape is growing slower than average because I'm not sure about when it stopped falling out. It may have still been falling out on into January. i've been using sulfur and I TRY to get it on my nape, but it's kind of hard without looking like I have an oil slick on the back of my neck! lol!! that's a mess!
> 
> I feel you with the hair length goals... I've almost given up on that.. *I was hoping to be grazing APL by years end, I don't know if I'm going to make that.. It FEELS like I'm going to be FULL SL :*-( I guess the bottom line is that I'm going to stick to my healthy hair journey and keep striving for "long hair" until it doesn't feel right anymore.


 
I feel the same Bolded text


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hoping for retention retention retention. My friends think I'm crazy doing 'all of this stuff' to my hair. Sigh. Am I crazy?


----------



## Imani (Aug 30, 2011)

^^^if u r crazy then we all are! Lol. 

I think all the extra stuff I do to my hair is absolutely necessary. I am not one of those folks who can do whatever and have hair down my back. I'm just don't got it like that.

However, my next length check is less than a month away. If I'm not blown away by my progress I might reevauate if its all been worth it. I'm getting close to the make or break point (pun intended, lol), if I can get past sl, it will be longest I've ever had, then I'll really know its been worth it. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Imani (Aug 30, 2011)

Just for fun, I need to try to find some old hair pics before my next length check to see if I made it longer than its ever been. 

The only problem is back in my press and curl days (up til 8th grade), I really don't know how long my hair was. For one thing, as soon as it was pressed out, it was always rolled up in some sponge rollers. And usually sweated out from running around playing in about a day or two. So my hair was always shrunken up, lol. I'm fairly certain tho that it was  full SL at its longest, and never APL.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 30, 2011)

for that reason I am DYING to straighten to  see for sure. 

My temples are collar bone length! lol but my napes is 3 inches long! My bangs are chin length... I have about 10 different things going on, on my head! lol 

Anyway Rossy2010 we are going to hope for the best! We still have 2 inches to retain before years end! 


Rossy2010 said:


> I feel the same @Bolded text


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 30, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hoping for retention retention retention. My friends think I'm crazy doing 'all of this stuff' to my hair. Sigh. Am I crazy?


 
That is why I have decided not to share my regimen with others! lol they don't understand! the general thought is that if you didn't have long hair as a child you can never have long hair. When I've shared my hair goals with people they look at me like I'm trying to catch a unicorn. 

I will say that I have tried to simplify all the "stuff" i do to my hair because I don't want an elaborate regi that I can't keep up and I don't want to grow my hair, got tired of the long regi I've created and my hair break off



Imani said:


> ^^^if u r crazy then we all are! Lol.
> 
> I think all the extra stuff I do to my hair is absolutely necessary. *I am not one of those folks who can do whatever and have hair down my back. I'm just don't got it like that.*
> 
> ...


 
Ditto! I want to color my hair so bad but I know that I can kiss my retention goodbye if I do. My hair is sensitive.. it just can't take it. 

This is the longest my hair has been in my adult life, and I'm sure it was probably full SL when I was a child, I'm really interested in seeing how long it will grow.


----------



## Imani (Aug 30, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> That is why I have decided not to share my regimen with others! lol they don't understand!* the general thought is that if you didn't have long hair as a child you can never have long hair. When I've shared my hair goals with people they look at me like I'm trying to catch a unicorn. *
> 
> I will say that I have tried to simplify all the "stuff" i do to my hair because I don't want an elaborate regi that I can't keep up and I don't want to grow my hair, got tired of the long regi I've created and my hair break off
> 
> ...


 

[email protected] catching a unicorn! I've had people tell me the same thing about long hair as a child, even trained stylists. And I believed it for the longest and probably still would had I not found this site.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Aug 31, 2011)

Whoot Whoot! Check in!

I have nothing to add, my hair is stuck at Collar-bone length; I think I'm SL but I'm not checking until September 11th!!! Congrats to everybody who has made it and I'm looking for the APL 2012 thread, so if anybody see's it, holla at ya girl...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Whoot Whoot! Check in!
> 
> I have nothing to add, my hair is stuck at Collar-bone length; I think I'm SL but I'm not checking until September 11th!!! Congrats to everybody who has made it and I'm looking for the APL 2012 thread, so if anybody see's it, holla at ya girl...


 
Girl you got me all excited up in here with the Whoot Whoot. erplexed


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Aug 31, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Girl you got me all excited up in here with the Whoot Whoot. erplexed



Sorry...my hair is being a big butt head lately  it's kind of stuck, just stuck. I'm afraid I won't make my 1-year SL goal ohwell: (clearly I have a host of emotions where that is involved)


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

[USER=285954 said:
			
		

> itsjusthair88[/USER];14135365]Sorry...my hair is being a big butt head lately  it's kind of stuck, just stuck. I'm afraid I won't make my 1-year SL goal ohwell: (clearly I have a host of emotions where that is involved)


 
I think a lot of us on this post understand how you are feeling at the moment. There are still 4 months left though and often our hair can surprise us in a nice way. So I am hoping for a wonderful surprise for you at the end of the year. Just hang in there.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Missjae09 I totally agree. I only shared with 2 of my friends the different things I've tried. Its the ones who overhear me talking about co-washing or oil rinsing with a fellow hair-obsessed friend, and then are like 'what madness are you guys talking about?' So I've learnt not to talk in public about it. And I guess in a way I understand, because the average black woman out there has deeply entrenched views on hair. And anything that deviates from the norm, even 'thinking that your 4z hair (I.e. Not that 'good hurr') can grow past your shoulder, is seen as alien. To me I don't think I will fully believe I CAN grow long hair, until I've reached past SL :s. I've been there and done that with SL in the past. So if I can move past that it will be a validation to me, that with proper care and love, my hair can be LONG.

Sorry for the epistle. Lol.



Missjae09 said:


> That is why I have decided not to share my regimen with others! lol they don't understand! the general thought is that if you didn't have long hair as a child you can never have long hair. When I've shared my hair goals with people they look at me like I'm trying to catch a unicorn.
> 
> I will say that I have tried to simplify all the "stuff" i do to my hair because I don't want an elaborate regi that I can't keep up and I don't want to grow my hair, got tired of the long regi I've created and my hair break off
> 
> ...


----------



## Imani (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm really itching to start this BSL 2012 thread. But I just reaaaally don't want to keep up with a challenge that big. Oh well, I'm sure it will pop up near the end of the year. Plus I kinda want to make APL before I get my hopes too high to even think of BSL. 

In other news I did my first ever natural style attempt. Some sloppy twists pulled back. Its ok, I really just don't know how to make them not be frizzy/unravel. I just got sick of wigs and was curious how they'd look. Now I know that I like them, just need to figure how to do them better.


----------



## Imani (Aug 31, 2011)

August is coming to an end...

GoddessMaker
Hey chica, did you make your goal of SL natural? 

TracieBLovely
Updates?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

Imani said:


> I'm really itching to start this BSL 2012 thread. But I just reaaaally don't want to keep up with a challenge that big. Oh well, I'm sure it will pop up near the end of the year. Plus I kinda want to make APL before I get my hopes too high to even think of BSL.
> 
> In other news I did my first ever natural style attempt. Some sloppy twists pulled back. Its ok, I really just don't know how to make them not be frizzy/unravel. I just got sick of wigs and was curious how they'd look. Now I know that I like them, just need to figure how to do them better.


 
You really need to start that BSL 2012 thread Imani. 

Your twist look fabulous. I would have loved to have seen one stretched. It really looks like you may be APL already. I'm SL and my twists are nowhere near as long as that. There is no way I can do a ponytail. I can do a little bunny tail at SL 

When you figure out how to preven them from getting frizzy and unraveling please let me know. I wear twist 90% of the time and I am clueless. I did get it once when I twisted with KCCC. 

Did you twist on blow dried hair?


----------



## Imani (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^No, it was slightly stretched. I washed my hair the night before and put it in big plaits then went to sleep. Before I'd twist a section I'd spray a little water on it. So my hair was wet but not soaking wet. 

I generally never blow dry my hair (except for the front leave out hair when I wear half wigs-which I think I've heat damaged from doing that; sigh, its not bone straight, it curls but its really loose/limp) unless its about to get straightened.  

I don't have any type of holding product in my hair. I kind of did this on a whim and didn't have time to try to find one. I'm afraid of most holding products bc I don't want them drying out my hair/making it feel crispy. I remember using KCCC on some kinky curly human hair I had and it made it so hard, I am afraid to put it on my real hair. 

when I pull sections, I'm not APL. I still have an inch in some places and half an inch in others. Plus I got this trim coming up, so I know I wont be there til closer to year end.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats on trying out a natural style!!  By no means have I an expert but I have noticed that the more I twist the better they start to look. Your twist are cute!   


Imani said:


> I'm really itching to start this BSL 2012 thread. But I just reaaaally don't want to keep up with a challenge that big. Oh well, I'm sure it will pop up near the end of the year. Plus I kinda want to make APL before I get my hopes too high to even think of BSL.
> 
> In other news I did my first ever natural style attempt. Some sloppy twists pulled back. Its ok, I really just don't know how to make them not be frizzy/unravel. I just got sick of wigs and was curious how they'd look. Now I know that I like them, just need to figure how to do them better.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 1, 2011)

yeah, before finding this site I'm sure I would have been ok with sticking to my short do's. Before this site I also thought that most people with long hair were effortless growers, now when I see somenoe with long hair I wonder if they are a member of board! (like it's some kind of secret society! lol ) 





Imani said:


> [email protected] catching a unicorn! I've had people tell me the same thing about long hair as a child, even trained stylists. And I believed it for the longest and probably still would had I not found this site.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay Imani you're making me want to put twists in my hair again, but they NEVER look like that!! How many sections did you do? It looks like you have a good amount of twists going on there.


----------



## Imani (Sep 1, 2011)

^^^there was no rhyme or reason really. I just grabbed pieces at random and starting twisting. Was stuck inside bc of the hurricane so just went for it and fully expected to look like a fool and never leave the house with them, lol. 

I guess I need to do a search on twisting. I think maybe using a hold product like a gel (natural based) at least across the front sections may help. And possibly braiding at the roots for the front as well. I have fine porous strands that r super prone to frizz. 

Honestly I'm kind of burnt out on having to learn new stuff all the time w my hair. It took me forever just to get a reggie down that keeps it healthy (or at least appears to be, we'll see in a few wks, lol). That's why I've been wearing wigs the past several months, just put my hair in some quick plaits, slap it on and go. But then I got tired of that. Esp as my hair gets longer its hard getting it under the wig. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Imani (Sep 1, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> yeah, before finding this site I'm sure I would have been ok with sticking to my short do's. Before this site I also thought that most people with long hair were effortless growers, now when I see somenoe with long hair I wonder if they are a member of board! (like it's some kind of secret society! lol )



U know what, I'm the opposite. I still assume they just got it like that. Now if they r always protective styling and hiding their hair or I hear them mention something about healthy hair practices I may think about this site. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Charla (Sep 1, 2011)

Imani said:


> I'm really itching to start this BSL 2012 thread. But I just reaaaally don't want to keep up with a challenge that big. Oh well, I'm sure it will pop up near the end of the year. Plus I kinda want to make APL before I get my hopes too high to even think of BSL.
> 
> In other news I did my first ever natural style attempt. Some sloppy twists pulled back. Its ok, I really just don't know how to make them not be frizzy/unravel. I just got sick of wigs and was curious how they'd look. Now I know that I like them, just need to figure how to do them better.


 
Imani --- I looooove your twists!  I was looking at the twists before I read what you wrote, and you think they look sloppy?  No way!  I wish I could do this!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

I straightened my hair today because I wanted to cut off the last off my color treated ends. I have been doing this gradually for a year and it was getting old. I think it was about a year ago when I realized my hair was jacked up.   So I decided I would trime off the 1" to 2" to get my ends healthy. It hurt a little because I knew I wouldn't make it to APL by December.

So my hair now is the same length or .5" to 1" shorter than it was when I hit SL in April. I'm still SL but just barely. But I think all of my layers now are between chin length and collar bone length. 

I don't think I will straighten again this year. My stretched hair and my straightened hair are close enough in length for me to do a length check. I think I will straighten again when my hair in the back fully reaches APL.

So 2011... the Year of Restoration 
2012... the Year of Incredible Length


----------



## Charla (Sep 3, 2011)

bajandoc86;14135825 [B said:
			
		

> *To me I don't think I will fully believe I CAN grow long hair, until I've reached past SL*[/B] :s. I've been there and done that with SL in the past. *So if I can move past that it will be a validation to me*, that with proper care and love, my hair can be LONG.
> 
> Sorry for the epistle. Lol.


 
@bajandoc86
Oh, wow. I think you just said what I've been saying only to myself and didn't want to admit.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 3, 2011)

No growth no nothing to my view point.I want to just relax or shave it off bc my hair naturally I guess wasn't made to grow long.The longest my hair has been is a good collar bone length even while growing up.I may need to abandon this hhj since its costing so much on me money wise and emotionally.I love seeing all these pretty heads of hair though.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my curlformer do from today. It didn't come out to badly. Since going natural I've never worn my hair straight for more than 6 hours.   So I have it in 2 strand twist bantu knots to see if it will be wearable tomorrow. I have no idea what to do with straight hair. 



I now remember why I always cut my front short. It grows long and the longer it grows the straighter it gets. So I end up having to pull it back all the time and it just hangs limp. Straight hair took me waaaay back.


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> No growth no nothing to my view point.I want to just relax or shave it off bc my hair naturally I guess wasn't made to grow long.*The longest my hair has been is a good collar bone length even while growing up*.I may need to abandon this hhj since its costing so much on me money wise and emotionally.I love seeing all these pretty heads of hair though.



Thats about the longest my hair has ever been as well. I've been on the boards since about late 05 and never made it past SL but I should be hopefully breaking that barrier very soon. I've taken occasional breaks from the hair board/trying to grow my hair out. If you are really fed up with it, maybe just take a break and come back later,  but don't fully abandon it bc I truly believe everyone can have at the very least APL hair.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't give up GoddessMaker, take a break if needs be, but don't throw in the towel.

You are gorgeous btw!


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

If I make APL or REALLY close at the end of the month, I will start a BSL 2012 thread if it hasn't been done yet by then.


----------



## lushcoils (Sep 4, 2011)

Imani said:


> Thats about the longest my hair has ever been as well. I've been on the boards since about late 05 and never made it past SL but I should be hopefully breaking that barrier very soon. I've taken occasional breaks from the hair board/trying to grow my hair out. If you are really fed up with it, maybe just take a break and come back later,  but don't fully abandon it bc I truly believe everyone can have at the very least APL hair.



Same here. I just reached collar bone. I've been at this HHJ for awhile, This is the longest I have gotten because my hair is very particular and it took me a long time to find products that it likes to help me retain. 

Now, I believe I can reach longer lengths (at least APL) with focusing on the health of my body (water, vitamins, green smoothies, salmon, almonds, exercise, etc) and hair (serious protective styling, dusting every 2-3 months, steaming, moisturizing/heavy sealing, good proteins, etc).

 I hope this inspires you Goddessmaker. Focus on health. What can you do to make your hair healthier? The length shall come.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats on your trim! I have been battling not becoming so into what length my hair is that end up with raggedy ends because I'm afraid to trim. The reality is if i were APL and my ends were a mess I would still be as unhappy as I was when I was EL. 


faithVA said:


> I straightened my hair today because I wanted to cut off the last off my color treated ends. I have been doing this gradually for a year and it was getting old. I think it was about a year ago when I realized my hair was jacked up.  So I decided I would trime off the 1" to 2" to get my ends healthy. It hurt a little because I knew I wouldn't make it to APL by December.
> 
> So my hair now is the same length or .5" to 1" shorter than it was when I hit SL in April. I'm still SL but just barely. But I think all of my layers now are between chin length and collar bone length.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 4, 2011)

You twists are lovely!!  I just put mini twists in my hair, and I actually like them this time. I have made about 3 or 4 attempts at wearing twists and they look a mess and I just end up with a twist out, but this time I really feel like I can wear them for a minute. I have watch many-a you tube videos on tutorial of how to do twist and mini twist. I think the secret is PRACTICE!  the more you do them the better they start to look... or at least that has been the case with me. 

I'm hoping wearing twists will get me, my 2 inches by years end, even though I trimmed it a little. 





Imani said:


> I'm really itching to start this BSL 2012 thread. But I just reaaaally don't want to keep up with a challenge that big. Oh well, I'm sure it will pop up near the end of the year. Plus I kinda want to make APL before I get my hopes too high to even think of BSL.
> 
> In other news I did my first ever natural style attempt. Some sloppy twists pulled back. Its ok, I really just don't know how to make them not be frizzy/unravel. I just got sick of wigs and was curious how they'd look. Now I know that I like them, just need to figure how to do them better.


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 4, 2011)

Imani said:


> Thats about the longest my hair has ever been as well. I've been on the boards since about late 05 and never made it past SL but I should be hopefully breaking that barrier very soon. I've taken occasional breaks from the hair board/trying to grow my hair out. If you are really fed up with it, maybe just take a break and come back later, but don't fully abandon it bc I* truly believe everyone can have at the very least APL hair.*





I sooooo agree with the bolded! Scientifically we should be able to!  The key is finding out what works for your hair, building a solid foundation: good shampoo, conditioner, and moisturizer for your hair.  Also I have a few "long hair idols" (if you will); mainly ladies who are 4a/b and who did not have hair down their backs as kids, and they all use various products (inexpensive ones for the most part) they all pretty much PS but I also noticed that they all have very gentle hands when dealing with their hair and a ton of patience to go along with it. 

I feel like have goal dates can sometimes have the opposite affect than they are supposed to have, when you don't reach your goal, it can be very discouraging. GoddessMaker hang in there girly we are growing hair a half inch at a time!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anybody feel me??? Now, I have these mini twist in my hair and I really think they are cute (coworkers loved them too), and I was going to take a pic to post, but in the pic I look like "small head bald head!" LOL!!!  This has happened to me a thousand times, I style my hair, it looks cute in the mirror, I take a pic and it looks nothing like what I see in the mirror! LOL!  I would love to post pics to encourage my short haired ladies, but the camera just doesn't cooperate... and i'm sick of it! lol


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> [/I][/U][/SIZE][/B]
> 
> 
> I sooooo agree with the bolded! *Scientifically we should be able to!*  The key is finding out what works for your hair, building a solid foundation: good shampoo, conditioner, and moisturizer for your hair.  Also I have a few "long hair idols" (if you will); mainly ladies who are 4a/b and who did not have hair down their backs as kids, and they all use various products (inexpensive ones for the most part) they all pretty much PS but I also noticed that they all have very gentle hands when dealing with their hair and a ton of patience to go along with it.
> ...



Thats the main thing that kept me going. I've been at this for 6 years, outside of hair boards people probably would think I was delusional and shoulda been thrown in the towel

But Im a very analytical person and when I read the the science behind it, it just made sense to me that I should be able to have long hair. Its very simple, unless theres some sort of serious medical/skin issue, everybody hair grows. Period. Some slower than others, but it still grows. So all we have to do is retain it. Even if you add in terminal growth period theory, even someone with the shortest terminal growth period can still have at least APL hair if they retain the hair they grow. 

So in the back of my mind I always knew it was possible for my hair to be long. But I knew I might would have to take some extreme measures given my texture and at the time I wasn't ready to do that. Extreme (to me at the time) meaning no more relaxers and protective styling/low manipulation. Thats in addition to finding the right products/techniques for your hair. 

I liked straight hair and I liked wearing my hair out all or majority of the time. Some folks can do that and still have long hair. I can't and thats why every year, my hair would break and I'd have setback after setback.


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> You twists are lovely!!  I just put mini twists in my hair, and I actually like them this time. I have made about 3 or 4 attempts at wearing twists and they look a mess and *I just end up with a twist out*, but this time I really feel like I can wear them for a minute. I have watch many-a you tube videos on tutorial of how to do twist and mini twist. I think the secret is PRACTICE!  the more you do them the better they start to look... or at least that has been the case with me.
> 
> I'm hoping wearing twists will get me, my 2 inches by years end, even though I trimmed it a little.



At least you can do a twist out. I'm about 90% sure I'd look a hot mess with at twist out esp since the front of my hair is heat damaged.  

Actually tho, I take that back, my hair has gotten longer, so it might actually have the POTENTIAL to look decent but it would just take too much work and a bunch of trial and error that I'm not willing to do at this point in time.  And I'd have to rod the ends in the front w/those tiny perm rods. And I don't see it lasting more than 1 day. I'm not willing to go through all of that for a one day style.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 4, 2011)

I will keep trucking.I guess my hair is a touch fuller and hopefully by 2013 I can be on the road to apl.


----------



## Charla (Sep 4, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> No growth no nothing to my view point.I want to just relax or shave it off bc my hair naturally I guess wasn't made to grow long.The longest my hair has been is a good collar bone length even while growing up.I may need to abandon this hhj since its costing so much on me money wise and emotionally.I love seeing all these pretty heads of hair though.


 
GoddessMaker

Sorry you feel that way. Have you ever looked into using MSM. It's been proven to lengthen the growing phase of your hair, which in turn can increase your terminal length. And MSM should be taken with a dose of Vitamin C that is 50-100% the dose of MSM. And MSM should be taken twice a day because it only lasts in your system 12 hours. Currently I take 1500mg MSM plus 1000 Vitamin C at around 10 am and 10pm every day.

I've never been past SL, but I'm sure I'll be making it now because of doing things I've never done in the past like taking the MSM and protective styling. The picture below is all the growth I've had (minus about a 1/2" trim) since Oct 22, 2010 -- the date of my last relaxer. This is all natural hair in a blow out taken 8/15/2011.  So just shy of 10 months and I'm grazing SL starting from zero!  And I've NEVER been past SL in my life!


Doing that, along with protecting your ends like a beast should get you past SL and beyond. HTH!


----------



## Charla (Sep 4, 2011)

faithVA

What kind of band do you have around your hair in the last pic in your siggy?  I want something like that but haven't seen it in stores.  I'd like something decorative around my puff too!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=12478 said:
			
		

> GoddessMaker[/USER];14156401]No growth no nothing to my view point.I want to just relax or shave it off bc my hair naturally I guess wasn't made to grow long.The longest my hair has been is a good collar bone length even while growing up.I may need to abandon this hhj since its costing so much on me money wise and emotionally.I love seeing all these pretty heads of hair though.


 
I agree with Imani. Don't give up yet especially if you really would like to be natural. And if it is costing you a lot then you may need to just simplify.

What's your regimen? What are you using on your hair? What are you doing to your hair? How are you wearing your hair? We would love to support you to SL.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=141024 said:
			
		

> Missjae09[/USER];14157569]Does anybody feel me??? Now, I have these mini twist in my hair and I really think they are cute (coworkers loved them too), and I was going to take a pic to post, but in the pic I look like "small head bald head!" LOL!!! This has happened to me a thousand times, I style my hair, it looks cute in the mirror, I take a pic and it looks nothing like what I see in the mirror! LOL! I would love to post pics to encourage my short haired ladies, but the camera just doesn't cooperate... and i'm sick of it! lol


 
I feel you girl. I was saying this last week. I did a twist out and my hair was fierce and big. And on the pic, I had this lopsided, homeless looking somethin.  And the list goes on and on. On the days I really think my hair is looking good I try not to take shots until the day is over so it doesn't ruin my style.

My hair looks better is camera shots when people are just naturally taking pictures vs. the ones I pose for. It drives me crazy  but what else can we do.

And taking wet hair pictures. IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

Imani said:


> If I make APL or REALLY close at the end of the month, I will start a BSL 2012 thread if it hasn't been done yet by then.


 
:woohoo:  You are already really close so its a done deal.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

Missjae09 said:


> Congrats on your trim! I have been battling not becoming so into what length my hair is that end up with raggedy ends because I'm afraid to trim. [USER]The reality is if i were APL and my ends were a mess I would still be as unhappy as I was when I was EL[/USER].


 
I knew this was true for me as well. And every time I did my hair I was growling at my ends. I had put if off for a year and a year of delay was enough. I now have a head full of hair with NO SSKs. I have never felt my hair like this.  

Don't know how long it will last but it feels good to play in for the moment.   And I'm thinking the new trim will eliminate all of that major breakage I had from the colored ends. No more color for me


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=308423 said:
			
		

> Charla[/USER];14158657]@faithVA
> 
> What kind of band do you have around your hair in the last pic in your siggy? I want something like that but haven't seen it in stores. I'd like something decorative around my puff too!


 
Charla that is actually a scarf which I just picked up from a hair show or a store. I'm sure it was inexpensive. Cato's has nice inexpensive scarves with colors and designs.

I didn't have enough hair for a real puff back then so had to make the illusion of one with the scarf. 

When I do find bands I just get them from the regular drug stores: CVS, Rite Aid. They don't usually have nice colors. So I may put the band on first to hold the hair and then put the scarf on top for the color and design.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 4, 2011)

faithVA lets see I either phony bun or wig my hair.I wash my hair weekly when its phony bunned since I use gel.When its wigged up I will wash every 2 weeks and co wash weekly.I dc normally all  day on Sunday and I moisturize with my water glycerin mix daily.I don't know what else to do to my hair.I take 5 mg biotin 2mg msm daily along with a liquid vitamin.I just want a decent length so I won't be so dependent on weaves and wigs to look nice.I look like a boy with a fro or my hair in its natural state or a child when its pulled in a bun using only my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=12478 said:
			
		

> GoddessMaker[/USER];14158831]@faithVA lets see I either phony bun or wig my hair.I wash my hair weekly when its phony bunned since I use gel.When its wigged up I will wash every 2 weeks and co wash weekly.I dc normally all day on Sunday and I moisturize with my water glycerin mix daily.I don't know what else to do to my hair.I take 5 mg biotin 2mg msm daily along with a liquid vitamin.I just want a decent length so I won't be so dependent on weaves and wigs to look nice.I look like a boy with a fro or my hair in its natural state or a child when its pulled in a bun using only my hair.


 
Your regimen sounds good. So when did you start and how long was your hair then? And how long is your hair now?

As you can see in my siggy I started with a shaved head so I definitely have gone through your phase. Your hair may be growing fine but maybe you are just in the painful stage.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh man I missed this thread while I was gone!!! Bachelorette party weekend was a blast and I wore my hair in a wash n go puff the whole time. Today I need to really prep my hair for my install tomorrow. I'll probably clarify and then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo, a good protein treatment and LOOOOOOoooong DC. Install will be in until the end of the year so I need to make sure I baby my hair up VERY well before I get it done.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 4, 2011)

just got a trim yesterday. it had been about 7 months so it was about time to get one.  about a 1/2 in and 1 in was cut. You can't really tell but the ends look fantastic. i love just trimmed ends. i started taking hair skin and nail vitamins. cvs brand and they were buy 1 get 1 free. i was gonna stock up but i know they have buy 1 get 1 free sale on their vits all the time and i wanna see their effectiveness before I buy more. I might go for about 4 months before I give it up. So until dec, and hopefully ill be able to reveal some good progress. I just want a good 2 in before the end of the year. Loving the new products I've been using from silk dreams. its been keeping my hair nice, moist and shiny which I love. Good luck everyone! Hope everyone is close to their goals! Back to the books!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2011)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14159291]Oh man I missed this thread while I was gone!!! Bachelorette party weekend was a blast and I wore my hair in a wash n go puff the whole time. Today I need to really prep my hair for my install tomorrow. I'll probably clarify and then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo, a good protein treatment and LOOOOOOoooong DC. Install will be in until the end of the year so I need to make sure I baby my hair up VERY well before I get it done.


 
Glad you had a blast. I hope we get to see the wedding day hair/look.


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

GoddessMaker Do you have an album to track progress? Sometimes if you are looking at your hair everyday you may not notice that you've made progress without having pics to see the difference. 

Also, how long ago did you start being serious about healthy hair practices? Sometimes we have old ends from previous damage that can't be salvaged so it takes some time to get rid of those (either they break off on their own or get them cut off) and get a fresh head of healthy hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder... is it too late to join?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 4, 2011)

LaidBak its never to late join..just pick up and grow.

I have been on my journey seriously forever I never straigthen my hair as I'm scared of heat damage and my hair which a stylist called it spongie hair won't hold curls really at all.I'm always ps I'm wearing my hair out now but I'm at home and won't be going anywhere for this other people holiday.I am going to wash my hair in a bit and dc until tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 4, 2011)

Cool.  I am trying to get back to SL after my umpteenth setback.   As you can see my ends are raggedy and my hair is dry.  I'll be using both topical and oral growth aides, as well as increased DCing, monthly cassia treatments, nightly moisturizing and sealing with ceramide oils.  These are from July.


----------



## Imani (Sep 4, 2011)

LaidBak its not too late to join. GoddessMaker I have had the exact same comment made about my hair, that's its like a sponge. I assume they just mean that its very porous. Just a property of our hair we have to work with, doesn't mean it can't also be get long with the right care.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 5, 2011)

lol exactly!! it's quite sad! 





faithVA said:


> I feel you girl. I was saying this last week. I did a twist out and my hair was fierce and big. And on the pic, I had this lopsided, homeless looking somethin.  And the list goes on and on. On the days I really think my hair is looking good I try not to take shots until the day is over so it doesn't ruin my style.
> 
> My hair looks better is camera shots when people are just naturally taking pictures vs. the ones I pose for. It drives me crazy  but what else can we do.
> 
> And taking wet hair pictures. IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 5, 2011)

GoddessMaker have you tried moisturizing and sealing? 





GoddessMaker said:


> @LaidBak its never to late join..just pick up and grow.
> 
> I have been on my journey seriously forever I never straigthen my hair as I'm scared of heat damage and my hair which a stylist called it spongie hair won't hold curls really at all.I'm always ps I'm wearing my hair out now but I'm at home and won't be going anywhere for this other people holiday.I am going to wash my hair in a bit and dc until tomorrow.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 5, 2011)

Am I SL yet?!?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Imani (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^Looks SL to me!

Why am I up this late?! lol


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 5, 2011)

Imani said:


> ^^^Looks SL to me!
> 
> Why am I up this late?! lol



Thanks LOL why am *I* up this late doing length checks?


----------



## Sesi (Sep 7, 2011)

I just came in here to vent. 

I just had the worst detangling session in over six months and lost more hair than I have seen in at least one year!


So I started "dry detangling" - using my overnight coconut oil prepoo, and that is what saved me. see, I did a twist-n-curl a few days ago, wore the twist out for a few days and then did the prepoo. The curls were a nightmare. It almost felt as if I was combing through locks! About 80% of the way through combing in sections, I started to do smaller sections, and that helped a bit, but still. 

I lost 7-10x more hair than usual (3 weeks since last comb)

Sighh. I am so upset. If it wasn't for the coconut oil, I don't know how this would have turned out. 

Anyway, lesson learned. Only do twist-ncurls when you want to finger detangle/take down each individual twist and retwist. 

or wet hair a few days before to get rid of the curls. 

I'm a bit depressed about the whole thing. 

Hope your HHJs are going better than mine.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 7, 2011)

Sesi
do you normally detangle at 3 weeks?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

Sesi said:


> I just came in here to vent.
> 
> I just had the worst detangling session in over six months and lost more hair than I have seen in at least one year!
> 
> ...


 
Glad you were able to salvage it. I would agree you definitely want to remove any shed hairs prior to getting started with your processes. Those hairs lock around your other hair and can be murder. But oil does help them come out a lot easier.


----------



## Sesi (Sep 7, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> Sesi
> do you normally detangle at 3 weeks?



Yes. two/three weeks. it was those darn roller-induced curls. ugh!


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2011)

itsjusthair88 Added you to the graduates list! Our first September grad. Congrats!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Imani YAY!!!!! Now where's APL 2012 thread? I'm READY!


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol! The only thread I'm contemplating is BSL 2012. Maybe faithVA will do APL 2012

I'm praying that I don't have to be in APL 2012


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ooooh....faithVA I'm gonna keep checking you out until you do! LOL


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

Imani said:


> Lol! The only thread I'm contemplating is BSL 2012. Maybe @faithVA will do APL 2012
> 
> I'm praying that I don't have to be in APL 2012



What? who is calling me name 

I am contemplating an APL 2012 thread but I won't be doing it before the end of October. So if someone else does it before then so be it. I will have a good idea in October where I will be in December. 

I can believe you threw that at me Imani


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> [email protected]faithVA I'm gonna keep checking you out until you do! LOL



We shall see itsjusthair88. and congratulations on making SL.


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What? who is calling me name
> 
> I am contemplating an APL 2012 thread but I won't be doing it before the end of October. So if someone else does it before then so be it. I will have a good idea in October where I will be in December.
> 
> I can believe you threw that at me Imani



U sound like me w/the BSL thread Until I straighten and get proof my hair isn't a hot knotted up split up mess under all this protective styling, I ain't starting nothing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 7, 2011)

Imani said:


> Lol! The only thread I'm contemplating is BSL 2012. Maybe faithVA will do APL 2012
> 
> I'm praying that I don't have to be in APL 2012



I'm praying for the same thing 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## sparklebh (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel the same. I will do a check in dec. to see what kind of growth i have. not sure how to post pics, if i did i would post same here. i did post same in my profile if you and other would like to go look and tell if i made it and can move on to the apl stage, but not until dec.


----------



## Imani (Sep 9, 2011)

sparklebh said:


> I feel the same. I will do a check in dec. to see what kind of growth i have. not sure how to post pics, if i did i would post same here. i did post same in my profile if you and other would like to go look and tell if i made it and can move on to the apl stage, but not until dec.



U look SL to me in the pics in ur album.


----------



## sparklebh (Sep 9, 2011)

Imani said:


> U look SL to me in the pics in ur album.



I was not sure what some would call shoulder length, had so many setbacks. now if i could just make apl by my birthday in may of 2012 that would be great Imani. Will do my last check of the year around the first of dec.


----------



## carnivalapple (Sep 10, 2011)

Got my hair blown out today. She sure did complain alot, about my extra curly hair and my color drying out my hair (that also might have caused the breakage that is on the left side  ) but she did do a good job. I haven't straightened my hair in soooo long, i was so scared of that blow dryer.


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> Got my hair blown out today. She sure did complain alot, about my extra curly hair and my color drying out my hair (that also might have caused the breakage that is on the left side  ) but she did do a good job. I haven't straightened my hair in soooo long, i was so scared of that blow dryer.



Nice! I'm so proud of everyone! Everyone's hair is doing so well in this challenge


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys. I don't know if I ever officially joined but can I finally claim shoulder length?

Sorry the pic isn't good. I will see if I can get the SO to take a pic later


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Hey guys. I don't know if I ever officially joined but can I finally claim shoulder length?
> 
> Sorry the pic isn't good. I will see if I can get the SO to take a pic later
> View attachment 124197View attachment 124199
> ...



It looks SL to me. Congrats!


----------



## Imani (Sep 10, 2011)

So I just realized my hair twisted in its natural state pulled back in a ponytail is longer than my STRAIGHT hair exactly a year ago pulled back in a ponytail. Thats kinda cool!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 10, 2011)

Honey, are you kidding??? that's FREAKING AWESOME!!! Its progress!!!! Glad to hear you are still wearing your twists! 

I'm still wearing my mini twist, the ends are kinda loose and when i get in the shower they curl up, so ppl are a little purplexed as to whether i'm wearing twists or curls but they like it and most of all I like it!... I have gotten sooooo many compliments on them and it's almost like wearing my hair out because I wear them pinned up in the back and down in the front, banana clip pony tail, or the regular banana clip way.. and best of all it takes me about 10 -15 mins tops to do my hair in the morning.. I'm in love! and ya'll, I swear my twists have grown in a week! ok maybe it's my imagination but I really feel like it has. The older the twist get the better they look. Think i'm going to wear them until the end of the year! 

One other thing! i've had them in for a week! this is the longest I've every worn any hairstyle besides the 3 times i've had braids! 


Imani said:


> So I just realized my hair twisted in its natural state pulled back in a ponytail is longer than my STRAIGHT hair exactly a year ago pulled back in a ponytail. Thats kinda cool!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think my hair grows in a W fashion....the nape does its own thing.   I have until Dec for my nape to reach SL....it's hard for me to take pics of that area, so I only take pics of the sides. Plus I like to underestimate my hair length...that way I'm not disappointed. AND my neck is really long....AND i have crazy shrinkage. I know I am rambling and ranting. I'm a little afraid I wont make it by DEC 2011. Patience is key, patience is key, patience is key.

*impatient*

The first pic shows my length of the right side....this was after my gym session. please ignore the greasy face.
The second pic is to show my neck (long ain't it...and i'm only 5ft 3")and my shrinkage.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 11, 2011)

so i put my hair in a bun on top of my head with my little wispies...and my wispies have grown quite a bit since i last wore this style. =) a good in or in and a half since mid july. and thats with me getting about a half in cut last wk =) i love seeing progress when wearing the same hairstyles.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats to the other September graduates (on to APL!!!) I have decided to do a year of protective/low-mani styling starting this month. I put in a set of box braids (only took a few  hours, I was proud of myself!) and I will wear them for 4-6 weeks, then it's back to my favorite style: Twists, until the end of the year, when I will be weaving it up for a month or so...so that's my plan, oh, I will be using my sulphur mix while in twists, to get a little end of year "boost"


----------



## carnivalapple (Sep 12, 2011)

Imani said:


> Nice! I'm so proud of everyone! Everyone's hair is doing so well in this challenge



Thank you 
It's weird though.... Now i'm super cautious about my hair being on my shoulders. I want to enjoy it down but darn im so freaked out I just want to braid it up and tuck it away  I think my journey to long healthy hair is leaving me a bit paranoid.


----------



## Imani (Sep 12, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> Thank you
> It's weird though.... Now i'm super cautious about my hair being on my shoulders. I want to enjoy it down but darn im so freaked out I just want to braid it up and tuck it away  I think my journey to long healthy hair is leaving me a bit paranoid.



Yeah I was freaking out the past two weeks bc the ends of my twists were brushing up against everything, esp if it was in a low ponytail they were brushing the top of my shirt (altho I was excited they were hanging that long). I'm used to my hair being tucked in a wig. Which is how I have it now, back in my half wig. I had intended to retwist it, but I just didn't feel like it. Taking down the old twists took longer than I expected (tangled ends) and just wasnt in the mood to spend hrs twisting my hair up.  It was a nice break from my wig tho, I swear I was just feeling like my hair was in jail or suffocating or something tucked under there all the time, it was driving me crazy I just wanted to be free for a while. I'm sure I'll revisit twists again...when I have a whole bunch of energy, time and patience, lol.


----------



## Imani (Sep 14, 2011)

Is anyone getting ready to change their reggie for the winter months?

 This will be my first winter in this area and they are harsher than where I'm from (Southern girl).  I was kinda BSing on moisturizing this summer, like literally I'd go almost a week without moisturizing sometimes; so I'ma get back on that, at least every 3 days. I usually seal with just EVOO but I'm thinking I'm going to add something heavier on the ends; I have some Oyin Pomade (the limited berry smelling scent ) so maybe I'll try that. 

I'm in that get two inches by the end of the year challenge, so I need to grow and retain 2 inches. And also get back any length I lose when I trim next week. So really I'm looking at trying to get more than 2 inches.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to pay much more attention to the health and condition of my ends this winter.  I struggle to retain, so I'm going to make it a priority.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2011)

Imani said:


> Is anyone getting ready to change their reggie for the winter months?
> 
> This will be my first winter in this area and they are harsher than where I'm from (Southern girl). I was kinda BSing on moisturizing this summer, like literally I'd go almost a week without moisturizing sometimes; so I'ma get back on that, at least every 3 days. I usually seal with just EVOO but I'm thinking I'm going to add something heavier on the ends; I have some Oyin Pomade (the limited berry smelling scent ) so maybe I'll try that.
> 
> I'm in that get two inches by the end of the year challenge, so I need to grow and retain 2 inches. And also get back any length I lose when I trim next week. So really I'm looking at trying to get more than 2 inches.


 
NoVA isn't too cold so you shouldn't have to change your regi too much. The slightly heavier oils should do and keeping your ends tucked 

Can't wait to see the results of this length check. Don't trim it yet, wait until the spring when you really wear your hair out more.


----------



## Imani (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> NoVA isn't too cold so you shouldn't have to change your regi too much. The slightly heavier oils should do and keeping your ends tucked
> 
> Can't wait to see the results of this length check. Don't trim it yet, wait until the spring when you really wear your hair out more.



I HAVE to trim. I haven't had a real trim since Feb and a light dusting/search and destroy in April that I did myself. I have split ends. Don't want them to work their way up. 

This girl who trims my hair has never cut off too much hair before so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

Imani said:


> I HAVE to trim. I haven't had a real trim since Feb and a light dusting/search and destroy in April that I did myself. I have split ends. Don't want them to work their way up.
> 
> This girl who trims my hair has never cut off too much hair before so I'm not too worried about it.


 
Ok, didn't know it had been that long. Then trim away. Will be waiting for the pics.


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 15, 2011)

Straightened and trimmed today....


----------



## Imani (Sep 15, 2011)

gvin89 said:


> Straightened and trimmed today....



gvin89 ....gurl, you know we wanna see the pitchas!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Straightened and trimmed today...about 1/2"-1" around and it was horrible...my ends feel like sandpaper and my hair did NOT get straight. It's wrapped right now, in the hopes that by tomorrow (I don't have to work today) it will be okay. I am going to get some hair and make some clip in extensions to add some length and fullness (not too much!) and wear it straight on my trip to D.C. this weekend.

Anyway, so this straightening process made me hate my hair, and I love my hair and so therefore, will not be straightening it again anytime soon!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel comfortable claiming sl now.

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I feel comfortable claiming sl now.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670


 
 LuvlyRain3


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I feel comfortable claiming sl now.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670


 
Congrats LuvlyRain3.. APL wont be a sweat fo ya .


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2011)

I am lovin my install right now, but I think I want something else. This one didn't survive the wedding and honeymoon very well. My braids are kinda loose already so I'm trying to think of other styles that I can have done that will last til the end of the year. My stylist does tree braids too, but idk if my butt can last sitting in a chair for that long again.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

NikkiQ, welcome back. I saw your pix and you looked fantastic.

On a different note is there anyone who will make it APL by dec apart from Imani. I dont think i will. I have just given up stressing and hopefully I will make it by march/April 2012


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^Thanks! Its glad to be back.

I don't think I'll make it to APL either. Hopefully by April I can claim APL. That's my goal.


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I feel comfortable claiming sl now.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using VM670



Congrats!!! U r def sl.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2011)

Rossy2010 said:


> NikkiQ, welcome back. I saw your pix and you looked fantastic.
> 
> On a different note is there anyone who will make it APL by dec apart from Imani. I dont think i will. I have just given up stressing and hopefully I will make it by march/April 2012



Haha, judgement day (lenth check and trim) is coming soon so until then I am not banking on making it by dec.

I was about to lie and say I'm not stressing it either. But yeah, this is closest I've ever been and I want it sooo bad! Not gonna lie, lol.  

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14266495]Haha, judgement day (lenth check and trim) is coming soon so until then I am not banking on making it by dec.
> 
> I was about to lie and say I'm not stressing it either. But yeah, this is closest I've ever been and I want it sooo bad! Not gonna lie, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


 
So what is the exact time down to the minute that these pictures will be posted. I will need to set my timer so I can check promptly. The anxiety is getting to me.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> So what is the exact time down to the minute that these pictures will be posted. I will need to set my timer so I can check promptly. The anxiety is getting to me.


 
faithVA


----------



## Imani (Sep 20, 2011)

faithVA said:


> So what is the exact time down to the minute that these pictures will be posted. I will need to set my timer so I can check promptly. The anxiety is getting to me.



 If it looks a short hot mess I may not be posting any pics But hopefully Monday or Tuesday of next week


----------



## faithVA (Sep 20, 2011)

Imani said:


> If it looks a short hot mess I may not be posting any pics But hopefully Monday or Tuesday of next week


 
So you are going to make us wait the rest of this week, the whole weekend and then up to 2 whole days next week? You are a cruel one Imani. Cruel I say, cruel. And then she said hopefully. Did y'all catch that? Dang! I'm just sayin!

And it won't look a short hot mess. I've already seen your twist. So I know there won't be any shortness or messiness going on.


----------



## newnyer (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree with faithVA....Imani u know u ain't right for making us wait.....u tease.  LOL!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Imani (Sep 22, 2011)

Its almost the end of September! Hope all u ladies w/September goal dates are making good progress. If not, no worries, there's still 3 more months to go!

This year is winding down pretty fast. I'm still surprised no one has started a SL 2012, APL 2012 OR a BSL 2012 yet.

BSL 2012 might be coming soon tho....


----------



## Imani (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok so, def not apl. And the trim wasn't that bad at all even after the scary detangling. It does feel longer tho so I am happy to just still be moving forward

But omg, they were so rough combing my hair out. Doesn't look like it hurt my progress, but def lost hair unnecessarily. I've learned my lesson and will ALWAYS thoroughly do my own detangle before I go to a salon again. It wasn't that bad before but now my hair is longer and thicker and also harder to detangle bc I stopped using heat all the time. It just seems like im paying all this money and I go to salons that specialize in natural hair, I shouldnt have to do work detangling then turn around and pay somebody on top of that. But I see now that's what ima have to do. Good thing is I don't go to salons too often. 

And its funny how people love to say my hair is "thick" when its not. They just mean that its nappy. Some lady was like wow u must have such a hard time managing all of that "thick" hair. And I was like um no, not at all actually. 

*Pics when I get back in town

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2011)

Imani said:


> Ok so, def not apl. And the trim wasn't that bad at all even after the scary detangling. It does feel longer tho so I am happy to just still be moving forward
> 
> But omg, they were so rough combing my hair out. Doesn't look like it hurt my progress, but def lost hair unnecessarily. I've learned my lesson and will ALWAYS thoroughly do my own detangle before I go to a salon again. It wasn't that bad before but now my hair is longer and thicker and also harder to detangle bc I stopped using heat all the time. It just seems like im paying all this money and I go to salons that specialize in natural hair, I shouldnt have to do work detangling then turn around and pay somebody on top of that. But I see now that's what ima have to do. Good thing is I don't go to salons too often.
> 
> ...


 
aw sorry to hear that you aren't apl. But I'm thinking you have to be pretty darn close. Whatever it is I can't wait to see it.

At the salons they do comb your hair like they are just ready to be done. Last time I took my comb and let her wash and I detangled it myself. She probably looked at me crazy but oh well.

I just think its going to look beautiful whatever length it is. Swang it a little for me please cuz I don't have swangable hair yet.


----------



## Imani (Sep 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> aw sorry to hear that you aren't apl. But I'm thinking you have to be pretty darn close. Whatever it is I can't wait to see it.
> 
> At the salons they do comb your hair like they are just ready to be done. Last time I took my comb and let her wash and I detangled it myself. She probably looked at me crazy but oh well.
> 
> I just think its going to look beautiful whatever length it is. Swang it a little for me please cuz I don't have swangable hair yet.



My hair is crazy tangly. Like u have no idea. I have to soak it in evoo and wet it and let it sit and keep rewetting. Its very messy and still takes 2 to 3 hrs but its the only way I can do it to keep my hair from snapping. 

Actually now that the curls are falling a few pcs maaaaay be scraping apl at the nape. 

I just cringe at the way they were combing it. Ima have nightmares. I'm joking but serious, lol. Ima detangle my hair soooo good next time beforehand

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2011)

Flat iron and trim 9/24

Pic 1- Took out my plaits and on the way to the salon. Camera lens was smudged, I realized this and cleaned it later. 

Pic2 and 3- right after salon

Pic 4- later after curls fell. pinned up the top to look at length progress in the back. 

My hair is finally starting to actually feel kinda long. Getting caught in purse straps, getting caught behind me when I sit back in chairs, eating hair (ew) etc. its actually kind of annoying but i'm happy to have the hair to complain. I still think I can make apl by December. So I guess my reggie is working and I will just stick to it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely hair Imani! So blingy  you can definitely see the progress you've made! APL in Dec '11 should no problem :yup:


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2011)

Your hair looks so lushy and healthy Imani! I love it. I'm sorry you didn't hit APL like you wanted just yet,but it's right around the corner.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow Imani......  thats some gorgeous thick hair you've got. The growth is coming along nicely. like your ends too. WOW Im soooo jealous


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 27, 2011)

Imani. Your hair looks beautiful. you'll be APL in no time. I hope to be your length by the end of the year.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm seeing some noticeable growth since I started taking down braids from this last install. I'm gonna just keep up with my regimen for the next install(4th week of Oct).


----------



## Charla (Sep 28, 2011)

Imani said:


> Flat iron and trim 9/24
> 
> Pic 1- Took out my plaits and on the way to the salon. Camera lens was smudged, I realized this and cleaned it later.
> 
> ...



Soooooo pretty!  Can't wait to get there!


----------



## Imani (Sep 29, 2011)

Examining my ends, sooo many splits (and of course SSKs but not tripping on them that hard). Sigh. Right now I'm doing search and destroy, so much hair, so will just do a little every day and get as many as possible. 

In the future I'm contemplating...

-adding A LOT more protein into my reggie
-trimming more often, either every other month or every three months


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2011)

Nothing going on here. Trying to relax with my hair. I don't see much movement towards APL but there are still 3 more months to go. I am thinking that I will take another length check pic at the end of October with stretched hair.


----------



## Binetad (Sep 29, 2011)

Your growth is amazing!


----------



## Imani (Sep 30, 2011)

Man, September flew by quick! Any updates ladies?

CocoT
Klearli
LuvlyRain3
Used2Bbald
Belle_de_Paris


----------



## CrueltyFree (Oct 1, 2011)

CocoT said:


> Can I be down? I'm trying to grow my hair out and have it be healthy. I'm determined
> 
> *What is your current length?*
> 2 inches mostly. TWA.
> ...



So...9 months later, I am at a little more than 5 inches. I don't think I can claim SL just yet but when I pull my hair in the back and on the sides it touches my collar bone . I am satisfied with my progress. I don't think I got much growth in between March and May because I was sick and had some stressful things going on, but I may have done okay. Idk. I didn't measure much in between January and now.

So here's the tea: I stopped the sulfur, I haven't been consistent with eating better or exercising, and I don't do scalp massages. I am consistent with my moisture regimen and I don't drink soda- I mainly drink water. I take a multivitamin when I remember. I've found two shampoo's that keep my scalp in check. I DC every wash. I haven't done a protein treatment. I gotten a handle on those monstrous splits I had before I BC'd by remaining consistent with my moisturizing. I slacked off a little bit and the knots came knocking, but I didn't beat myself up about it. I'm moisturizing twice daily to keep my hair lubricated and to deter SSK's. I trimmed once within 9 months and I think I took off 3/4 inch. I won't be trimming my hair again because I think it's stupid. I took way more than I needed to. I'll be sticking to search and destroys.

Since I still have lots of sulfur I'm gonna revisit it since I'm gonna start keeping my hair twisted because Fall/Winter is among us and it is getting colder. I don't want to wear extensions anymore so I won't be doing that anymore. I wore extensions from January to April and I'm not gonna get anymore any time soon. I was afraid to have my hair short but it grew on me.....and, it literally _grew.lol_ Still growing. I'll keep my hair protected from the bitter Midwest cold with hats over my silk bonnet and extra moisturizing.

Here is a before and kind of after. The pics aren't that great of quality but you get the idea. The first pic was a few days after I cut off about 5 or 6 inches of damaged hair and was left with about 1.5 to 2 inches of hair. Sometimes I miss the feeling. The second pick was probably taken in beginning of August. I can't find my phone cord right now, which is what I use to take my pics at the moment, so I don't have any more recent pics than that.


----------



## Imani (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^Wow your hair is so nice and thick! There's still 3 more months left to get some growth in.


----------



## Imani (Oct 1, 2011)

I can't wait til I go back to the dermatologist in a couple of wks. At first I had just decided they prob couldn't help me with my hair/scalp and wasn't going to mention it. (I'm mostly going for my acne and a bad toenail-ew). 

But its just not normal the way my scalp feels in that spot. And going thru examining my straightened hair in that area, the quality of the hair is just awful. It seems the natural products, no chemicals, no heat, protective styling etc has helped some. But its still so thin, brittle and weak. Maybe its some kind of fungus? When my mother was pregnant w/me she had a fungus in her scalp, but was able to take some medicine that helped it grow back.  (my grandmother likes to say she "marked"/cursed me and that's why I have that bad spot in my scalp, lol).  It would actually be cool if the same stuff i'm about to take for my toenail would cure my scalp issues. Idk, we'll see. Its going to be crazy if I've been struggling all these years and [email protected] near bald back there when I was relaxed and all I had to do was take some pills.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 1, 2011)

So after 3 weeks of being in an install, I took it down Thursday and really babied my hair before getting another one put in yesterday. Went red and longer this time around. Feels like she put it in tighter this time which is exactly what I wanted. Maybe it will last me longer. I didn't even try to do a pull test b/c even though my fro looked bigger, it didn't really feel longer when it was wet. I'm kinda weird I know. Maybe next time.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 1, 2011)

Imani I am extremely happy with my progress. I actually think that I could have claimed sl in june but I wanted to wait until I straightened so that I could know my exact progress. I can't wait to straighten again in december.


----------



## carnivalapple (Oct 1, 2011)

So....I committed a hair sin...I bleached my already dry hair. I couldn't help it, blonde was calling my name. So I went for it, but a few mins in I was like wth am I doing? If I go any lighter it's going to look awful and stopped at this orangey color.. I'm thinking of bleaching again in a few months to actually get to blonde. I know, bad apple. 




faithVA said:


> Nothing going on here.* Trying to relax with my hair.* I don't see much movement towards APL but there are still 3 more months to go. I am thinking that I will take another length check pic at the end of October with stretched hair.



I thought that said trying to relax my hair. 
I was like "wha, why?" Your fropuff looks so cool.

Imani Your hair looks awesome. And so shiny.


----------



## Imani (Oct 1, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> So....I committed a hair sin...I bleached my already dry hair. I couldn't help it, blonde was calling my name. So I went for it, but a few mins in I was like wth am I doing? If I go any lighter it's going to look awful and stopped at this orangey color.. I'm thinking of bleaching again in a few months to actually get to blonde. I know, bad apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just hardheaded!


----------



## diadall (Oct 1, 2011)

I am actually CBL now or full shoulder.  I joined the APL challenge at the beginning of the year but after viewing videos on YouTube I realized I wasn't quite SL.  I think I made full SL in May or June but that APL is a beast to get to.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2011)

Imani said:


> I can't wait til I go back to the dermatologist in a couple of wks. At first I had just decided they prob couldn't help me with my hair/scalp and wasn't going to mention it. (I'm mostly going for my acne and a bad toenail-ew).
> 
> But its just not normal the way my scalp feels in that spot. And going thru examining my straightened hair in that area, the quality of the hair is just awful. It seems the natural products, no chemicals, no heat, protective styling etc has helped some. But its still so thin, brittle and weak. Maybe its some kind of fungus? When my mother was pregnant w/me she had a fungus in her scalp, but was able to take some medicine that helped it grow back. (my grandmother likes to say she "marked"/cursed me and that's why I have that bad spot in my scalp, lol). It would actually be cool if the same stuff i'm about to take for my toenail would cure my scalp issues. Idk, we'll see. Its going to be crazy if I've been struggling all these years and [email protected] near bald back there when I was relaxed and all I had to do was take some pills.


 
I don't think its normal either that your scalp feels funny. Hopefully the doc will have some info for you. It seems like that spot is famous for rough, dry hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2011)

carnivalapple said:


> So....I committed a hair sin...I bleached my already dry hair. I couldn't help it, blonde was calling my name. So I went for it, but a few mins in I was like wth am I doing? If I go any lighter it's going to look awful and stopped at this orangey color.. I'm thinking of bleaching again in a few months to actually get to blonde. I know, bad apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl what are you doing to your hair  

I was wondering why i was quoted in your post. I was like huh, what?

My relaxed days are way over. I think if I ever tried to relax my hair again, my scalp would rebel and spontaneously eject every strand of hair on my head.  It asked for a divorce years ago and we are still trying to reconcile now.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 3, 2011)

How's it growin ladies??


----------



## Charla (Oct 3, 2011)

CocoT -- That's a lot of growth for someone who's so inconsistent! lol!  I can imagine how thick and long your hair will be when you're consistent with sulfur, eating, exercising, scalp massages and vitamins!  Congrats!


----------



## Charla (Oct 3, 2011)

I got my hair cornrowed Saturday, and I'm soooo happy to not have to comb my hair!  I'm still going to apply my sulfur oil every other day.  My goal with these braids is to retain every single centimeter!


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 3, 2011)

I still been wearing my bun and protective styling my butt off.. I don't want any setbacks if I can prevent them... I have been doing my owe no manipulation challenge as much as possible....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sooooo I guess I BCed last night *welp* finally cut off the remaining relaxed ends at 1am. Twisted up my hair and tried to do a lil style. Pics to follow.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are my twists.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 10, 2011)

your twists look GREAT!!! bajandoc86


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice and healthy looking twists.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected]NikkiQ! 

ETA Thanks as well JazzyOleBabe  ....I just saw your comment, not sure how I missed it.erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 11, 2011)

How's it growing ladies? Any exciting updates to share with us???


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

Since we're in October already (amazing how time just flies by) I'm wondering who is gonna carry on the torch and make a SL 2012 challenge for those who haven't made it yet. I will more than likely create the APL 2012 challenge with help from faithVA (hopefully) and Imani has begun the BSL 2012 challenge already. We need to make sure that the support we had for each other in here is spread throughout all the challenges no matter what length we're trying to achieve. LHCF needs more of that IMO.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Since we're in October already (amazing how time just flies by) I'm wondering who is gonna carry on the torch and make a SL 2012 challenge for those who haven't made it yet. I will more than likely create the APL 2012 challenge with help from @faithVA (hopefully) and @Imani has begun the BSL 2012 challenge already. We need to make sure that the support we had for each other in here is spread throughout all the challenges no matter what length we're trying to achieve. LHCF needs more of that IMO.


 
I've got your back for the APL 2012 challenge. I agree, hopefully someone will pick up the SL 2012 challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

faithVA when do you think I should start APL 2012? I was thinking November.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];14409157]@faithVA when do you think I should start APL 2012? I was thinking November.


 
I think November is good. Would you be mad if someone else came in and started it ahead of you? If not go for November.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 12, 2011)

i'm excited for the apl challenge!! I have about an 3/4 in of new growth in 1 month since I started taking my hair skin and nail pills. I'm really hoping to get another in by the end of the year and retain it. I'm seriously thinking about getting an LCL dryer for rollersets and cutting back on salon visits b/c sometimes they are so rough on my head and I don't appreciate it. I know how to rollerset but I'm a lazy... =/ I'm trying to justify this 119 but I think I'll get good use out of it... Ladies I need help on the edges after the rollerset...I never can seem to blow them out right and I don't know how to use a straightening comb cuz lord knows I would if I could.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think November is good. *Would you be mad if someone else came in and started it ahead of you?* If not go for November.


 
Oh of course not. I just wanted to be an option to make one in case no one else did lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh of course not. I just wanted to be an option to make one in case no one else did lol


 
That's what I thought but had to check.  So if you were going to get mad I was going to tell you to start it now. You know how you and your temper are  (jk) - I think November is good. 

I never did understand last year when the challenges came out too early for the next year and then they were closed before the year even started erplexed  And then the challenge leaders disappeared


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> That's what I thought but had to check. So if you were going to get mad I was going to tell you to start it now. *You know how you and your temper are  (jk)* - I think November is good.
> 
> I never did understand last year when the challenges came out too early for the next year and then they were closed before the year even started erplexed And then the challenge leaders disappeared


 
LMAO  Yeah I'm super vicious when it comes to challenges. Don't step on my toes people!!

I think it started too early and people hit their goals at the end of the year and the poor thread just died off.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> LMAO  Yeah I'm super vicious when it comes to challenges. Don't step on my toes people!!
> 
> I think it started too early and people hit their goals at the end of the year and the poor thread just died off.


 
I will be ready come November. I'm only hosting 50-11 challenges. But those will die off early December. So I will need something to do. I was looking at post in the DC challenge and getting ready to welcome people and update the challenger list when it dawned on me that I wasn't the host of that challenge   Yeah, maybe I overdid it a bit


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I will be ready come November. I'm only hosting 50-11 challenges. But those will die off early December. So I will need something to do. I was looking at post in the DC challenge and getting ready to welcome people and update the challenger list when it dawned on me that I wasn't the host of that challenge  Yeah, maybe I overdid it a bit


 
You're addicted to challenges lol


----------



## Imani (Oct 12, 2011)

NikkiQ I will prob be joining APL 2012 whenever you start it, I don't think I'm gonna make it this year. 

I've decided to make my goal for 2012 BSL instead of MBL.  Takes the pressure off and gives me plenty of wiggle room for trims


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for that APL 2012 challenge too NikkiQ. I get nervous just THINKING about that length.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

Nothing to be nervous about bajandoc86 You'll have the best support ever to make things easier for you.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know why NikkiQ has us waiting so dog on long for this APL 2012 challenge. Man what is she doing? 

I'm just playin, I swear


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^


----------



## newnyer (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok- posted this in the APL thread but I'm still ride or die with you ladies so here you go.   Got a touch up today & happy with my progress, but still wish I had some potion that would make my hair thick & luscious & grow 2 inches a month. LOL! Clearly I know that these are not the best pics in the world....don't judge me- I'm a rookie. 

Somebody wave a magic wand and make me APL!!! Lol!  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 13, 2011)

newnyer u are definitely close to apl. u will be there in no time

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Ok- posted this in the APL thread but I'm still ride or die with you ladies so here you go.  Got a touch up today & happy with my progress, but still wish I had some potion that would make my hair thick & luscious & grow 2 inches a month. LOL! Clearly I know that these are not the best pics in the world....don't judge me- I'm a rookie.
> 
> Somebody wave a magic wand and make me APL!!! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
Looks good newnyer. You are very close to APL. If you don't make it by December, you will be oh so close


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2011)

newnyer you look like maybe an inch away. You got this girl!!

faithVA don't be startin no mess now!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA don't be startin no mess now!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
I never get to have any fun


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I never get to have any fun


 
I thought you guys agreed with November. If you want it sooner, I'll start it Friday.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I thought you guys agreed with November. If you want it sooner, I'll start it Friday.


 
I did agree with November. I was just trying to start some mess and you shut me down. Girl you should know by now I'm an undercover trouble maker. 

November is perfect. I will go find someone else to harass.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2011)

faithVA you shyt stirrer lmao 

How about Halloween Day? Happy median between October and November. It gives people at least 2 months to reach their final length for the year and then decide whether or not they want to join.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA you shyt stirrer lmao
> 
> How about Halloween Day? Happy median between October and November. It gives people at least 2 months to reach their final length for the year and then decide whether or not they want to join.


 
I was trying to stir up something but man you are tough.  

Halloween works for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 13, 2011)

^^Oh boy. What else were you trying to stir up? Hmmm...???

For those on their journey to APL, has your reggie changed since reaching SL or are you following the "if it ain't broke,don't fix it" mantra?


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 13, 2011)

I love this challenge.. You ladies rock


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

TLC1020 said:


> I love this challenge.. You ladies rock


 
NikkiQ keeps it fun. She's just that type of woman. The life of the party, um I mean challenge.


----------



## Imani (Oct 13, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Ok- posted this in the APL thread but I'm still ride or die with you ladies so here you go.   Got a touch up today & happy with my progress, but still wish I had some potion that would make my hair thick & luscious & grow 2 inches a month. LOL! Clearly I know that these are not the best pics in the world....don't judge me- I'm a rookie.
> 
> Somebody wave a magic wand and make me APL!!! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



newnyer  Wow, thats a lot of hair. You'll be apl in no time


----------



## Imani (Oct 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Oh boy. What else were you trying to stir up? Hmmm...???
> 
> For those on their journey to APL, has your reggie changed since reaching SL or are you following the "if it ain't broke,don't fix it" mantra?



I've been following the same reggie the entire time. However, since I've noticed splits I've decided to add more protein and trim more often.  

Also, burnt out on my wig so I'm playing around twists and twist outs.


----------



## newnyer (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies!!!!!  It's so crazy how judgemental I am on my own hair.  I'm proud of the progress but see all the "wrong" which almost ruins it for me (too thin, not APL, need trim, etc).  It's nice to have some words of encouragement!!  I'm back to feeling myself though! Lol- You are the best!  P.S. I WILL, however, plan to weave or braid this head up for a couple of months...I need to hide it so I won't get HIH disease...this is the longest my hair has been EVER!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## newnyer (Oct 13, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^Oh boy. What else were you trying to stir up? Hmmm...???
> 
> For those on their journey to APL, has your reggie changed since reaching SL or are you following the "if it ain't broke,don't fix it" mantra?



I think my products will stay the same for awhile.  I will be more attentive in the detangling process.  Might focus on doing a little more while I'm actually in the shower instead of just waiting until afterwards.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 14, 2011)

My reggie has stayed the same...I use moisturizer a bit more often because my shirts rub against my hair but other than that I've been doing the same routine.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> My reggie has stayed the same...I use moisturizer a bit more often because my shirts rub against my hair but other than that I've been doing the same routine.


 
Are you protecting your ends more now that they're rubbing on your shirt?


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 14, 2011)

uummm nope lol. not more than I was before.. I wear my hair up and down equally. I wear my hair down for about 3-4 days and my hair up for about 3-4 days before wash day.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^Just making sure that you protect your ends b/c that'll affect your retention.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 14, 2011)

The funny thing is I don't do it for retention haha. I do it because my hair starts to look greasy or im lazy and throw it in a thing on top of my head lol. plus my mother told me my hair was thinning where I normally place my bun and I don't like my bun anywhere else so I like to give that spot a break and just wear it down.


----------



## Imani (Oct 14, 2011)

Wore my natural hair "out" for the first time this week. An experimental twist out that I ended up pulling back all week into a low puff. 

Took this pic, today so its almost a week old now. I hate how my hair in the front is so heat trained the ends won't really curl. But overall, just happy to have enough hair to pull back and to feel comfortable/cute wearing my real hair.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 14, 2011)

Imani beautiful hair!


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Oct 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Since we're in October already (amazing how time just flies by) I'm wondering who is gonna carry on the torch and make a SL 2012 challenge for those who haven't made it yet. I will more than likely create the APL 2012 challenge with help from @faithVA (hopefully) and @Imani has begun the BSL 2012 challenge already. We need to make sure that the support we had for each other in here is spread throughout all the challenges no matter what length we're trying to achieve. LHCF needs more of that IMO.




I have been stalking this challenge on and off for months and I am ready to get serious about SL. How do I start a challenge? Any tips?


----------



## Charla (Oct 17, 2011)

Imani said:


> NikkiQ I will prob be joining APL 2012 whenever you start it, I don't think I'm gonna make it this year.
> 
> I've decided to make my goal for 2012 BSL instead of MBL.  Takes the pressure off and gives me plenty of wiggle room for trims




I was kind of thinking about that too.  My goal for Dec 2012 has always been MBL, but now I'm thinking I'm going to shoot for something more like growing and retaining 8" in 2012....uhg, IDK...  and like you said I still need to think about the occassional trim.

My normal growth rate is 0.5" but with my sulfur I'm consistently averaging over 0.75"...we'll see.  Regardless, I still need to complete this SL challenge so I can join ya'll in APL 2012!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 17, 2011)

ChocolatePanther said:


> I have been stalking this challenge on and off for months and I am ready to get serious about SL. How do I start a challenge? Any tips?


 
ChocolatePanther

It's pretty easy. Once you create the challenge thread itself, the participants will flock to it. The guidelines are always something left up to the challenge creator. You can make it open to anyone at all times or give them a deadline to join; monthly updates or none; pick a starting and ending date; etc. I'm still trying to figure out everything I want to include in the APL 2012 if no one beats me to it lol


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, just-subscribed-long-time-lurker here  My nape and stuff are on their way to APL, but my crown and sides haven't reached Full SL yet, so I will stay in this challenge until they do so. It's been inspring watching you ladies do your thing and reach your goals when I was lurking, and today I figured I should join in the fun


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2011)

ChocolatePanther said:


> I have been stalking this challenge on and off for months and I am ready to get serious about SL. How do I start a challenge? Any tips?


 
Hey ChocolatePanther, 

Do you want to join a challenge or really start a challenge?

To start a challenge, I usually just find an old challenge thread, go to the 1st post and copy and paste the original challenge. I start a new thread and then modify the info based on the rules I want for this challenge.

If you want to join a challenge and its still open, just read the 1st post and follow whatever instructions are there.

I know some ladies are waiting for SL 2012. Go for it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

Any October graduates yet ladies???


----------



## Charla (Oct 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Any October graduates yet ladies???



NikkiQ
Well, October 22 makes me 1 year post relaxer (and I had one trim of about 0.25-0.5" in March).  I was hoping to be to Sl by my 1 year mark, although I set my goal date for December.  I got cornrows Oct 1 and I'm going to take them out at the end of the month to see if I made SL.    So we'll see  Ooooh, I hope so


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

Charla said:


> NikkiQ
> Well, October 22 makes me 1 year post relaxer (and I had one trim of about 0.25-0.5" in March).  I was hoping to be to Sl by my 1 year mark, although I set my goal date for December.  I got cornrows Oct 1 and I'm going to take them out at the end of the month to see if I made SL.    So we'll see  Ooooh, I hope so



Charla we can't wait to see!! How close were you before getting the cornrows in? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Charla (Oct 18, 2011)

NikkiQ  I was grazing SL.  Actually here's my picture from Aug 15.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

Charla said:


> NikkiQ  I was grazing SL.  Actually here's my picture from Aug 15.



So thick and pretty!! Yeah you'll be SL by the time you take those cornrows out.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Charla (Oct 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So thick and pretty!! Yeah you'll be SL by the time you take those cornrows out.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



Thanks, NikkiQ !  OMG, I hope so, especially since SL is the longest I've ever been...get past that and I can get to any length!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats carla on you progress. You hair looks sooo healthy


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 18, 2011)

Charla said:


> Thanks, NikkiQ !  OMG, I hope so, especially since SL is the longest I've ever been...get past that and I can get to any length!



Once you're over the SL slump,then you'll see that getting to other lengths will be a piece of cake.

I haven't done a length check in a while. I'm quite scared to be honest lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 18, 2011)

Checking in.  Still inching toward SL.  Using ovation and sulfur regularly; protecting my ends, and taking my vitamins.


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Oct 19, 2011)

NikkiQ Thank you! I am on Twitter, Facebook, and have every tech gadget imaginable, but I feel so behind the times on this forum. I don't know whether to quote, multiquote, or quick reply  (thus, my lurking). I will take a look at some other threads and create the SL 2012 challenge unless someone beats me to it.




NikkiQ said:


> @ChocolatePanther
> 
> It's pretty easy. Once you create the challenge thread itself, the participants will flock to it. The guidelines are always something left up to the challenge creator. You can make it open to anyone at all times or give them a deadline to join; monthly updates or none; pick a starting and ending date; etc. I'm still trying to figure out everything I want to include in the APL 2012 if no one beats me to it lol


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Oct 19, 2011)

faithVA I want to create a challenge. I am a little concerned about my post frequency, but I believe that if I devote a little more time to my hair it will grow.  So, I thought I would step-up to to hold myself accountable.  Thanks for the tips!




faithVA said:


> Hey @ChocolatePanther,
> 
> Do you want to join a challenge or really start a challenge?
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

[USER=71961 said:
			
		

> ChocolatePanther[/USER];14456739]@faithVA I want to create a challenge. I am a little concerned about my post frequency, but I believe that if I devote a little more time to my hair it will grow. So, I thought I would step-up to to hold myself accountable. Thanks for the tips!


 
Well realize when you start a length challenge, you are committing to an entire year. If you have some great people in the challenge they may keep it rolling for you. But often if the host isn't present on a regular basis the thread collects dusts. What do you think your post frequency will be? 

I do challenges to hold myself accountable as well but I either do a short challenge (3 months) or a niche challenge that doesn't have a lot of participants.

Not trying to discourage you but think about it before you commit to such a big challenge.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 19, 2011)

^^If you don't think you'll be posting that often ChocolatePanther you can always have a cohost to keep the challenge going for you.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Well realize when you start a length challenge, you are committing to an entire year. If you have some great people in the challenge they may keep it rolling for you. But often if the host isn't present on a regular basis the thread collects dusts. What do you think your post frequency will be?
> 
> I do challenges to hold myself accountable as well but I either do a short challenge (3 months) or a niche challenge that doesn't have a lot of participants.
> 
> *Not trying to discourage you but think about it before you commit to such a big challenge*.



I did the BSL 2010 Challenge and yes I was like wow this is a commitment LOL
I so did enjoy it though to the fullest


----------



## Charla (Oct 20, 2011)

NikkiQ and faithVA bride91501 Imani

Ok, ladies, tell me what you think?  What length can I claim?  Haha!  I hate to even ask, but I'm just so proud of myself for going from 0" to this!  It reaches to my collarbone in 2nd pic.  In 1st pic, if you can visualize, I have about another 1/2 inch under my DH finger, so you can't see the full length.  

I took out my cornrows today.  All this growth is since my last relaxer of Oct 22, 2010 plus I trimmed about 0.25-0.5" in March.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 20, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!Charla That is SL for SURE!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 20, 2011)

Charla 

Whatchu mean you "hate to even ask"? You do realize this is LHCF right?  

From what I can see, I'd claim *Full SL/CBL*.  Your hair _clearly_ stretches beyond your shoulders in the back, and when stretched in the front (where it's sometimes harder to see length), you're CBL.

Looks like you should be moving on to the APL challenge to me   Congrats missy!!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 20, 2011)

double post...my bad


----------



## Charla (Oct 20, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Charla
> 
> Whatchu mean you "hate to even ask"? You do realize this is LHCF right?
> 
> ...



bride91501
No way?!  Way?!  Full SL was my December goal (see siggy)!!  To make it 2 months earlier is AWESOME 
I'm so excited that I feel like I need to yell it to everybody!!!  Possibly be on the lookout for a full thread


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2011)

Charla I told you that you'd be SL when you took the cornrows down. Yay!!!!!! Congrats woman!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Charla (Oct 20, 2011)

NikkiQ  Thanks, you were right!  Add me to the October graduates and sign me up for APL 2012!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2011)

Charla said:


> @NikkiQ and @faithVA @bride91501 @Imani
> 
> Ok, ladies, tell me what you think? What length can I claim? Haha! I hate to even ask, but I'm just so proud of myself for going from 0" to this! It reaches to my collarbone in 2nd pic. In 1st pic, if you can visualize, I have about another 1/2 inch under my DH finger, so you can't see the full length.
> 
> I took out my cornrows today. All this growth is since my last relaxer of Oct 22, 2010 plus I trimmed about 0.25-0.5" in March.


 
I say claim SL and be proud of it. If SL stretched reaches to your collarbone you straightened you would probably have an inch more.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 20, 2011)

Charla said:


> NikkiQ  Thanks, you were right!  Add me to the October graduates and sign me up for APL 2012!



Yay!!! Another APL 2012 challenge buddy!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I am SL....but mi nuh know I'm too anxious to think I made it. Like I must be seeing things.....arrgghhh. I took 20 million pics today, analysing where my neck ends and shoulder starts, and where full SL would be on me. Comparing pics from last month and all kinda things. I shouldn't have did another length check till Dec. Curiosity dun killed this cat. Imma braid this hair up this weekend. Get my mind off it. I should join that "no more length check' challenge that's floating around.  Debating if I should post a pic so you guys can see.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 21, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> I think I am SL....but mi nuh know I'm too anxious to think I made it. Like I must be seeing things.....arrgghhh. I took 20 million pics today, analysing where my neck ends and shoulder starts, and where full SL would be on me. Comparing pics from last month and all kinda things. I shouldn't have did another length check till Dec. Curiosity dun killed this cat. Imma braid this hair up this weekend. Get my mind off it. I should join that "no more length check' challenge that's floating around.  Debating if I should post a pic so you guys can see.



Ummmm bajandoc86 you better post pictures!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2011)

Having a lot of trouble retaining.  Not sure I'm gonna make it by December.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2011)

NikkiQ I dont think my mentions are working...lately I have not been getting them  So I'm now seeing your post. And with all the 'THAT ain't SL drama' i'm a lil hesitant.  I think imma wait till i'm APL...then claim SL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @NikkiQ I dont think my mentions are working...lately I have not been getting them  So I'm now seeing your post. And with all the 'THAT ain't SL drama' i'm a lil hesitant.  I think imma wait till i'm APL...then claim SL.


 
@bajancdoc86, If you aren't ready to share your progess that's definitely understandable. But the challenge thread is a much more supportive group than posting a thread out on the open forum. 

Most challenges are usually safe havens where people have shared goals and the rules have been specified at the beginning. 

So when you are ready to share, remember this challenge is your support group.

Let someone roll up into 1 of my challenges and start some stuff, yeah, y'all haven't seen that side of me yet. It may be a whole lot of banning going on


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 24, 2011)

This challenge is the only place I posted my SL pics when I made it b/c you know how LHCF is with claiming any length. We're a totally different group in here. We encourage. If you're not SL, we won't jump down your throat or anything. That's why a lot of us have stayed in here even after hitting our goal lol


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2011)

NikkiQ that is definitely true.....this thread has always been very encouraging....AND drama free. Looking at my pics again, I think I will be FULL SL come dec.  Will post a pic this evening when I get home. Mind you I'm in the HYH challenge...so shhhh don't tell nobody.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 24, 2011)

^^I'm in it too lol. Stretch tests don't count in my book


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2011)

So...this is my progress mini-update. 

I have been pretty consistent with my braiding regimen. My hair looks SO much healthier than March of this yr when I first joined. *cringes at the memory*

I just stretched a random piece of hair. It isn't blowdried or anything. I think I'll make SL by Dec....I sure hope so. I REALLY wanna be able to join the APL 2012 challenge. Without further ado....
Length lines now added....1st purple line is scraping SL. 2nd purple line is proper SL. Yellow Line is APL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> So...this is my progress mini-update.
> 
> I have been pretty consistent with my braiding regimen. My hair looks SO much healthier than March of this yr when I first joined. *cringes at the memory*
> 
> I just stretched a random piece of hair. It isn't blowdried or anything. I think I'll make SL by Dec....I sure hope so. I REALLY wanna be able to join the APL 2012 challenge. Without further ado....


 
Congratulations on your progress bajandoc86. I hear you about having healthier hair. 

And I think its very possible for you to make SL by December. Whatever happens in December, don't let that keep you from joining the APL 2012 challenge when it starts next month. Many of us were in the SL and APL challenges even though we weren't even close to SL. So please join us. You are too close not to.


----------



## Charla (Oct 24, 2011)

Can ya'll believe THAT is still going on?  SMH!  I almost brought up the point that my LC doesn't look any different than the other grads in this thread, but I did not want to be responsible for those folks comin all up in here trying to tear folks down! 

Soooooooo when's that APL thread starting up?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

Charla said:


> Can ya'll believe THAT is still going on? SMH! I almost brought up the point that my LC doesn't look any different than the other grads in this thread, but I did not want to be responsible for those folks comin all up in here trying to tear folks down!
> 
> Soooooooo when's that APL thread starting up?


 
Unfortunately I can. It hasn't really gotten that bad yet. If it gets worse it will get locked. But it really is farely tame in there compared to some threads. 

And I plead the fifth on the APL thread.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

Charla said:


> Can ya'll believe THAT is still going on? SMH! I almost brought up the point that my LC doesn't look any different than the other grads in this thread, but I did not want to be responsible for those folks comin all up in here trying to tear folks down!
> 
> Soooooooo when's that APL thread starting up?


 

ooooh - did you write something in invisible ink   I've never seen that before.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 24, 2011)

faithVA  it's white font color woman. you do that to be sneaky. 

Charla yeah I got fussed at for defending you in there so I stayed out of it. After being called dramatic and crap, I don't have time for it.

APL 2012 is starting October 31st


----------



## diadall (Oct 24, 2011)

I am shoulder length.  My goal was APL but dang it is a beast.  It took me a year to get to fulll SL and it will take another year to get to APL.  My retention is not that great.  

But I am ready for the challenge to start!  I feel I get the best growth December-May.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA  it's white font color woman. you do that to be sneaky.
> 
> @Charla yeah I got fussed at for defending you in there so I stayed out of it. After being called dramatic and crap, I don't have time for it.
> 
> APL 2012 is starting October 31st


 
It's not me being sneaky. It was Charla. I didn't see it until I quoted her and I was like what in the world. 

I really want to try that. It's like mumbling under your breath in text 

I with you NikkiQ. Nonie can handle 20 of them. She is a tough sister. I keep my mouth closed because I will get banned. And I have 4, 5 20 challenges going on right now. Can't afford to get banned.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2011)

They started getting all anatomical. So now it's scapular length and not 'shoulders'. Ask anyone to put their hands on your shoulders....and see what they do. They not gonna put their hands on ur scapulae! But whateva. *shrugs* To me, it wasn't that down to the 'anatomical letter'.


----------



## Charla (Oct 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA  it's white font color woman. you do that to be sneaky.
> 
> @Charla yeah I got fussed at for defending you in there so I stayed out of it. After being called dramatic and crap, I don't have time for it.
> 
> APL 2012 is starting October 31st


 

With all my heart, I appreciate you ladies! I can't even express...


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Oct 30, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Well realize when you start a length challenge, you are committing to an entire year. If you have some great people in the challenge they may keep it rolling for you. But often if the host isn't present on a regular basis the thread collects dusts. What do you think your post frequency will be?
> 
> I do challenges to hold myself accountable as well but I either do a short challenge (3 months) or a niche challenge that doesn't have a lot of participants.
> 
> Not trying to discourage you but think about it before you commit to such a big challenge.



faithVA I could commit to twice a month, but I don't think that's frequent enough. I think the more active the challenge the more useful the challenge.  I have a small tax business and it will definitely be hard for me to post from February to April. Your comment on accountability is one of the reasons I thought to even host a challenge. I will definitely think about commitment level before I start a challenge. Thanks!


----------



## ChocolatePanther (Oct 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^If you don't think you'll be posting that often @ChocolatePanther you can always have a cohost to keep the challenge going for you.



Great idea NikkiQ!


----------



## PittiPat (Oct 30, 2011)

Ah congrats graduates.  I can't wait for my length check in December.  *praying that I make it*


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness ladies...the APL 2012 challenge starts tomorrow? Now I need to find the thread and join LMBO


----------



## newnyer (Oct 31, 2011)

faithVA said:


> It's not me being sneaky. It was Charla. I didn't see it until I quoted her and I was like what in the world.
> 
> I really want to try that. It's like mumbling under your breath in text
> 
> I with you NikkiQ. Nonie can handle 20 of them. She is a tough sister. I keep my mouth closed because I will get banned. And I have 4, 5 20 challenges going on right now. Can't afford to get banned.



What? Huh? I'm gone for a few days and I miss something?! Dang! *runs to read past posts/threads*  

Anyway- soooo excited about APL 2012!!!!  I'm even going to be bold as hizzy and join the BSL 2012 if I can....wasn't even my goal length but can't knock a girl for trying!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks to NikkiQ, the APL 2012 thread is currently open for business.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578631

Let's have some fun ladies and keep this thing going.


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies!  it's been a while since I've been on.. you know, LIFE happens! lol but it's GREAT to see that everyone is going strong with reaching their SL goals and moving on to the next length. Although I have joined the APL in 2012 challenge, I've told myself that I am going to focus on healthy hair, and I'm sure a by-product of that will be more length. 

I will say I am pleased with my hair.. My hair is thicker than I thought it would be and I'm anxious to see how I will look with longer lengths! 

HHG!!


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 1, 2011)

newnyer said:


> What? Huh? I'm gone for a few days and I miss something?! Dang! *runs to read past posts/threads*
> 
> Anyway- soooo excited about APL 2012!!!!  I'm even going to be bold as hizzy and join the BSL 2012 if I can....wasn't even my goal length but can't knock a girl for trying!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide



Newnyer u too? I'm pumped about the apl challenge. I geeked that I'm even in a position to consider BSL. HHG

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## newnyer (Nov 1, 2011)

transitioning? said:


> Newnyer u too? I'm pumped about the apl challenge. I geeked that I'm even in a position to consider BSL. HHG
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



HHG to you too!! Staying on these challenges keeps me accountable because I know laziness can easily kick in & my regimen will go out the window.  Ya'll keep me sane, too, because no one is more critical about my hair than me. Lol.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 1, 2011)

Is anyone going 2 start the shoulder length 2012 challenge (not me)? I so want 2 join!  

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2011)

Im braided up under my wig, going hard on the growth aides.  Making a last ditch effort to get to SL before the end of the year.   Got my eye on the APL challenge...


----------



## Imani (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey ladies! I've been on (a fabulous ) vacay plus taking a break/step back from the forum (for various reasons). I need to go back over the posts to see if there were any new grads, I think I saw one or two. 

NikkiQ finally started the APL 2012 Challenge. You go girl! I might be joining

Missjae09 Your hair looks so lush in your siggy!

Less than two months to go, can't believe this year is winding down already...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey ladies.....I am thinking I might have to start this SL 2012 challenge.  I have uploaded my new and improved progress pic (with the lines).....man why did I put those lines on there?!?! My hopes for making SL this yr....


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 6, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies.....I am thinking I might have to start this SL 2012 challenge.  I have uploaded my new and improved progress pic (with the lines).....man why did I put those lines on there?!?! My hopes for making SL this yr....


 
well let us see the pictures woman!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh...I had replaced the pic I had uploaded before with the new one. It's aight tho...here ya go!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 6, 2011)

^^^what's the second purple line for?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 6, 2011)

oh yea...sorry NikkiQ I'm so scatterbrained this morning. lol. The first purple line is what i gather is grazing SL, 2nd purple line is full Sl as per the SL debacle couple weeks ago...u know..scapular length.  The yellow line is APL on me.


----------



## Missjae09 (Nov 6, 2011)

@Imani 
I feel you on the break! I had to take one as well.. Thank you! I must say I was pleased when I straightened, I trimmed my mini twist so my ends looked good, overall my hair is doing good, despite the fact that I've gotten LAZY! lol 

Oh and to my surprise my hair seems a bit thicker than I thought it would. I still them I'm medium density though. 


Imani said:


> Hey ladies! I've been on (a fabulous ) vacay plus taking a break/step back from the forum (for various reasons). I need to go back over the posts to see if there were any new grads, I think I saw one or two.
> 
> @NikkiQ finally started the APL 2012 Challenge. You go girl! I might be joining
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2011)

Ummm bajandoc86 what makes you think you won't reach SL by the end of the year? You already are!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Really? It's just that I was unsure of what was really SL. Cause initially I thought SL was just once u passed your neck, but then I realised persons were claiming SL at longer lengths. I just wanted to claim it when it was undeniable. I think I will just wait and officially claim it in Dec when I do my length check.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2011)

bajandoc86 you might even be closer to full SL than you expect by December


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok ladies...after months of going back and forth, I finally feel comfortable claiming SL!  I will be back to post a pic later tonight...unless someone knows how to attach pics from your phone and can advise me  Anyhoo, Imani please add me to the list of November graduates


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 8, 2011)

I figured it out LOL

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 8, 2011)

LilMissSunshine5 you're WAY past SL


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 8, 2011)

NikkiQ- I am well aware of my ridiculousness  I just needed my front and nape to get longer before I felt comfortable claiming it  Honestly, I hadn't taken a stretched hair pic in a couple months and today I was shocked were my hair fell LMAO I think I might have hair anorexia  In my defense, I have been on a personal "no length check" challenge  I was checking 3-4x a week in September, making myself upset because I wasn't making any progress  I have gotten a big growth spurt since then


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^I hadn't checked the length of my hair since before my wedding in September so when I stretched the other day and realized that my nape reaches CBL, I was too tickled. Now let's see if I can not check it until the end of the year. Having twists in most def help out lol.

How long does it take you to do your mini twists?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats @LilMissSunshine5!!!!!! You'll be APL in no time


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I am tempted to flat iron my hair for my birthday this weekend, but I think I will just wait until I do the end of the year length check  I think my progress is directly related to having only used direct heat 2x this year  My goal was to only use heat 4x this year, so I am super proud I will achieve it  I never thought it was possible to use so little heat! This upcoming year, my goal is to only flat iron twice for trims 

NikkiQ- It was my first time doing mini-twists, so I was slow...it took me 7h  I think when I re-do them next weekend, it will probably only take me 6h  I am still getting used to the rope twisting method! But not having to style my hair for a month is so worth it for me  I couldn't get my regular two strand twists to last that long without looking busted  But your two strand twists look so thick and luscious, you are making me want to do bigger regular twists again


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just saying hi guys!! Dec is soon upon us  I may be going home to B'dos early Dec, so I might take down this install of braids 3 weeks early and wear my natural hair out. But I'm not sure yet. 
I haven't seen my family since Jan this year....I miss them terribly. Can you imagine that I didn't even remember I had bought a return ticket when I moved back to Ja initially?! Thank God the airline called asking if they could change the flight date, otherwise the date would have passed and my money would have been down the drain. Hopefully I get the time off from work. Sorry, I'm rambling. 

Anywhoos.....Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bumping.......


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Imani said:


> August is coming to an end...
> 
> GoddessMaker
> Hey chica, did you make your goal of SL natural?
> ...



sorry I had fallen off my Internet time LOL. I have finally made FSL


----------



## Sesi (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats to all who have attained SL by now!!!!


UPDATE: 

I know I promised pics, but it will have to wait till december, since my hair is all twisted up now. 

It did grow some - I am now past 6 inches in some areas. 

I don't know if it was in this thread I posted about having my hair done in Ghana with all the hairdressers combing roughly. 

Well now, it's time to pay the piper. On wash/comb day last week, i noticed that i had many, small, coils torn out, many split ends, and very rough ends. So they did do quite a bit of damage. No sweat, cos I suspected as much. (It was just so nice to have my hair professionally done). Sigh. So hopefully some TLC should restore my hair back. 

PS: I must have the longest neck known to man. I my hair keeps growing, but i am still at CBL smh.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 1, 2011)

I took another pic.....I NEED to stop length checking. 3 more weeks to go before I take another pic....ok maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 4, 2011)

the year is coming to an end ladies!!! Anymore SL graduates??

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I made it for sure. But I will take progress pics and post by Dec 20th or so. I'm trying to hold out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 12, 2011)

@NikkiQ @faithVA hey ladies.....here is my Dec length check pic! I am gonna go ahead and claim FULL SL!!!!!  Btw I just tugged on a piece of hair randomly...no blowdry, no nuthin. Thus, I am assuming it's actually a little longer than the pic shows....I sure hope so!

Red Line -Grazing SL
Purple Line - Full SL
Green Line-Where my hair ends 
Yellow Green Line- APL
Blue Line-BSB

October Length Check - 22/10/2011





December Length Check -11/12/2012 (I couldn't hold out till the 22nd....lolol)






P.S. I am still gonna take pics on the 30th Dec and I'll use those as my starting pics for challenges. I just could NOT resist the urge to length check last night.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

bajandoc86. You really had some good progress. Come on and join us over at the APl 2012 thread while its still only at 50 pages


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 12, 2011)

faithVA I dun marked my spot over there.....I am so excited for what 2012 will bring!  I'm gonna go post over there now.


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG!  I can't believe that it's been a year.  I plan on flat ironing sometime before Jan 1. It doesn't seem like my hair has grown much in the last couple of months, but ... we shall seeeeeeeeee!  I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 14, 2011)

So I haven't quite made it...looks like I will be here for 2012.  Maybe I will sneak in APL Summertime


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 17, 2011)

Relaxed my hair two days ago.  It now clearly breaks the plane of where my neck meets the rest of my body.  I'm still going hard on the growth aids, so I'm not taking a picture until just before the end of the year.  Won't be SL by the various LHCF 'expert' definitions.  But I'll be exactly where I wanted to end up when I joined this challenge.


----------



## Klearli (Dec 17, 2011)

Omg omg omg omg....I think I can claim it!! I had a set back in august so I thought it was lost to me...but I just flat ironed a few pieces...let me finish so I can post a pic.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Klearli (Dec 17, 2011)

What's a reasonable goal for Dec 2012? APL? 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 21, 2011)

Klearli said:


> What's a reasonable goal for Dec 2012? APL?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



It depends on how many inches there are between your shoulder length and your armpit; your growth rate; and you rentention practices.  You can use all that to calculate a realistic goal and keep from letting yourself down.


----------



## Imani (Dec 27, 2011)

I know this thread has been quiet. There were no challengers who had November goal dates. But I will def be calling out the folks who had Dec goal dates and anyone else who needs to update.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, before I get called out I guess I better post.  Not SL yet but I knew I wouldn't be by Dec.  Just glad I've reached the bottom of my neck.  Still working on thickening up my ends.


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm happy to report that I made it to SL.  My flat ironing was an epic fail, and I'm in need of a trim. Since I'm such a slow growing, my hope is to reach APL by December 2012, so I'll be moving on to that challenge.  

Thank you ladies for all the help and support. Congrats to all the graduates, and for those who are not quite there yet, please hang in there. If I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2011)

What's up with the 2012 Challenge??


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 29, 2011)

Someone already created the SL 2012 challenge


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Someone already created the SL 2012 challenge



Thanks!  I will look for it.


----------



## Imani (Jan 10, 2012)

Any more reveal pics? 

Congrats to everyone who made it this year! And those that didn't...don't give up! Hop over to the SL 2012 Challenge. I tried and failed at reaching SL several times before finally making it, so can you.


----------

